# 24 Heures du Whore - Official Post Whore Contest #3



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Welcome to the third trimonthly _24 Heures du Whore_ official post whore contest! The most recent post whore contest was held on July 2 & 3. Ordinarily we do not permit post whoring on this site, so this is your last chance in 2004 to get it out of your system. The next will not be held until at least January 2005.

The rules are simple. Each post must be a complete (and original) thought and your posts cannot be back-to-back. Your posts must also follow the rules of this forum. You are encouraged to report violations of these rules. To do so, click the "Report Bad Post" image (







) for the post in question and *provide a reason*. Reports will not be accepted by any other means.

The forum software maintains a count of posts (by member) in each thread. This is the count we will use.

The winner will be the member with the greatest number of posts in this thread at the end of the contest. The winner will receive the privilege of having an avatar 150x200 pixels and 40kb in size (JPG, GIF, or PNG only). The loser will be the member who violated the rules the greatest number of times. Their prize will be a weeklong ban, administered by myself. :thumbup: This is why it's in your best interest to follow the rules and report violations.

During the last contest I challenged you to break the 10,000 post barrier. It was not accomplished, but perhaps this time...?

The contest ends tomorrow at 7:00 AM EDT, 24 hours from now. Get to work!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

So, I guess I get to go first?

I love being all alone in this room!!!! I missed out on the first one, I'm not going to miss another! Thanks, Scott!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

zAoemaster said:


> ok.....


C'mon, you can do better! Remember, complete thoughts... hehehe... Let's get your post count up to a thousand tonight?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

You guys suck at this.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

This is my first post whoring contest. I really don't plan on attempting to win.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Good morning everyone, i'm off to class now.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Thank you for posting so that now I can again.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Damnit, I got a case of the Mundays.  Hopefully this whoring contest will be good for something.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Whoring is always bad. This contest is not a good thing.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Scott said:


> You guys suck at this.


Who sucks at what? How can you post whore when no one else posts?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Niky, calm down and post. WHORE!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> This is my first post whoring contest. I really don't plan on attempting to win.


 You're currently in 1st place.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

But not for long.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Bc i have to work and can't sit in front of the PC all day.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm going to be on board for the next six hours straight... let's see if I can pass ya.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm thinking you can.

I'm just pissed bc someone is going to pass me in post count.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Wooohooo... you think?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Yes, and if its you, i'm going to get FCS to abuse his power (again) and ban you.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone do anything productive this weekend? I got piss drunk and had a mean hangover on Sunday. :thumbup:


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Yes, and if its you, i'm going to get FCS to abuse his power (again) and ban you.


Bwahaha... it could happen that way... I've been banned once this year... I wouldn't be surprised... you going to offer him free KFC for the next month?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

KFC with large quanities of Molson.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

niky said:


> Bwahaha... it could happen that way... I've been banned once this year... I wouldn't be surprised... you going to offer him free KFC for the next month?


What did you get banned for? I don't remember.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

For thinking she was a man.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Is niky a man or a broad?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Hal banned me for calling him something... I'm not gonna do that again.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

a whore of the female persuasion.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Bannination is only a good thing.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Yes, time away helps your eyes.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> a whore of the female persuasion.


Shoot... I resemble that remark...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I know, why do you think i said it?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Just because you're whoring and want to win doesn't mean you should tell the world my true gender, you naughty boy...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Uh oh, someone's in trouble.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Those of us that have to work and have to sleep at night have no chance at winning this thing....


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Who's in trouble? I pwn, joo whores!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> Uh oh, someone's in trouble.



my troubles know no bounds.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Those of us that have to work and have to sleep at night have no chance at winning this thing....


Make an exception and change your schedule. You know this thing means everything to you.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

STFU NOOO000000OB!!!!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Well, you guys should have been here an hour ago... it was boring!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I shall now go eat some good breakfast tacos. :fluffy:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

niky said:


> Well, you guys should have been here an hour ago... it was boring!



YOU STFU TOOO DOUBLE NOOO00000009B!!!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

You know... I might not get anything from this, my net sucks balls... it's loading slow as ass and I only have five windows open.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> I shall now go eat some good breakfast tacos. :fluffy:


Coco is meZcan.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Coco said:


> I shall now go eat some good breakfast tacos. :fluffy:


 My join date > than your join date.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Why are you talking to yourself Caca?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Who you calling a noooooob? I will pwn joo 4 that avatah!!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Niky blows black, shaved goats with unshorn schlongs.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I like Cheese


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Damn this is going to get old....


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Coco said:


> My join date > than your join date.


Yah, we know... you're old.

Altim8Ga is a doodlehead... it's true!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Age is really relative


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Damn this is going to get old....


It was old five minutes ago... we're up to three pages already... 

And age ain't relative, it's my brother.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Or your brother from another mother


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

How'm I going to whore this thread when you guys are so slow?

Keep my mama out of this!!! :banhump:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Yes, your mama should be on the corner, not in this thread.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Standing beside your mama? :fluffy:

Don't you guys just hate how I post everything with smileys? I know it pisses me off. 

On a different note, how long do you think we are actually going to last when everyone else finally logs in?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Scott, why won't you reply to my PM?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Trying to ban me already!!??!! Bad boy!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

No, I want you to win, actually. I really don't want one of the dumbass to win it. Cool Niky for Post Whore President!!!!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Nah... let's both go for it together!

Altim8GA for dictator!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

You are a dicktastor, not me!!!!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Aww... so early in the morning? Not unless you give me a twenty.

Damn, what time is it there? I just finished dinner here.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Almost 10am for me....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Scott, why won't you reply to my PM?


 I don't think he's gay, just let it go.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> I don't think he's gay, just let it go.



Scott might not be, but I know someone who is....



What hole did you put those burritos in Whore-hey?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Hmmm... this thing ends what time?

Could be bad for me... I really don't have any intentions of winning, just want to boost my damn post count... I've got a lot of work tomorrow.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I have to sleep at some point. West coast guys will take over then.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Damn, them west coast ****** will surely pop a cap in our asses... :woowoo:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oh great I'm awake now


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Lay off the coffee and the smilies Nik.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

fuck this thread

+1


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so assmunnches how yall doin?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Damn, another whore enters the fray.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> fuck this thread
> 
> +1


You are a tool.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol just gotta show up and post ya know?>


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Not as easy as it sounds.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Smileys are my life... no coffee for me... bedtime in three hours... but I have a business meeting at midnight.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah true but oh well I can try


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Long distance meetings are the bomb. You can make faces at people and they have no clue.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Did you guys really think that I wouldn't show up?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

no we didn't care lol


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

who's winning?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Damn, apache... we're almost even in post count... who made you such a whore?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

not you well I don't know


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I think we should all win or lose....Lets think liberally.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> who's winning?


I think you are.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

niky said:


> Damn, apache... we're almost even in post count... who made you such a whore?


 I'm just good like that


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

niky said:


> I think you are.


SCORE~~~~


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

well, I already know that there's no way for me to win this one


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> SCORE~~~~


 lol score my ass


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> well, I already know that there's no way for me to win this one


Join the club.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

what is the count up to any way?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Don't worry about it. Think like Kenny Rodgers.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

At least we can all get in some good ol' post whorin' :thumbup:


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Join the club.


x2... no way we can match the mega-whores. (You know who you are.)


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

LOL I have a meeting tonight and my wife would kikl me if I stayed on here


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm an ex mega-whore. I'm reformed.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> LOL I have a meeting tonight and my wife would kikl me if I stayed on here


Ooh... sucks to be you. I have about six hours on this... I expect to end up in the top twenty, at least...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> I'm an ex mega-whore. I'm reformed.


 shit son I think I became the mega whore of mofo


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

That should go on your sig.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lol score my ass


in my dreams


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I didn't realize this thing would be so much damn work... I feel the slacker in me taking over... can't... stop...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I can't wait to see the top rule breaker get teh ban for a week


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> in my dreams


That is just SO wrong. LOL.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

did you just say that you whore in your dreams?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I can't wait to see the top rule breaker get teh ban for a week


woah, teh ban? What rule are we breaking, biznatch?

We whore where we want!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

whoring is bad. I learned this a long time ago.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

niky said:


> woah, teh ban? What rule are we breaking, biznatch?
> 
> We whore where we want!


 lol I can't beleive I came up with the prize for both the loser and the winner lol


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Whoring is actually good... Everyone should sell-out at least once in their life.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

You should have made it a permanent ban of that screen name. Make the person sign up brand new.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

niky said:


> woah, teh ban? What rule are we breaking, biznatch?
> 
> We whore where we want!


biznatch?? do you have a speech impediment?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I just want to get my post count up to 4000


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> biznatch?? do you have a speech impediment?


I think he meant "be a snatch"


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> I think he meant "be a snatch"


 lol I'm sorry but that was funny


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I just want to get my post count up to 4000


yeah that's my goal for the next 30 minutes :thumbup:


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> biznatch?? do you have a speech impediment?


Noh, I dewnt ya bweeb. :fluffy:



apachewoolf said:


> I just want to get my post count up to 4000


x2


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> lol I'm sorry but that was funny


of course it was, did you see who posted it?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol such high post counts


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I PWN YOU!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> I PWN YOU!!!!


 you lick me


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> I think he meant "be a snatch"


ok, that I can understand, LOL


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ok, that I can understand, LOL


 sure you can ya whore


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> of course it was, did you see who posted it?


nah... must a been me.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> you lick me


Engrish preeze.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

niky said:


> nah... must a been me.


 ummm no it wasn't


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

too many posts, i'm getting a headache.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm turning japanesea yes I'm turning japanesea!!!!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I think I'm rapidly approaching the point where I will go insane trying to follow all this shit.

So it wasn't me... lick me... bizSNATCH!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Everyone's so hostile this morning. Grab a Coke and a smile.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

niky said:


> I think I'm rapidly approaching the point where I will go insane trying to follow all this shit.
> 
> So it wasn't me... lick me... bizSNATCH!


 thsi is post whoring biatch!!!!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

ALL ENGRISH ONWY FOR NEST HOWA!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

LOL @ preeze. I say that to my wife all the time cause she's half korean and it still pisses her off.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Domo arigato Disco Roboto?

Hai!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Whores, all of you!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

wassa you probrem?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> LOL @ preeze. I say that to my wife all the time cause she's half korean and it still pisses her off.


lol hey we got a 15 second limit


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

bII said:


> Everyone's so hostile this morning. Grab a Cock and a smile.


Bwahahahahahaha!!!

Just had to read that again!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

niky said:


> Domo arigato Disco Roboto?
> 
> Hai!


No poorly written 80's songs please.

Karioke is down the hall.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I think we need a dance off after the post whore contest


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wtf? where the fuck did you come from? lol


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> ALL ENGRISH ONWY FOR NEST HOWA!!!



I reiterate....


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lol hey we got a 15 second limit


I forgot about that from the last contest


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> LOL @ preeze. I say that to my wife all the time cause she's half korean and it still pisses her off.


That is teh funny... 

I'll write as many 80's songs as I like, thank you... it's legal if there's a complete thought in there.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> I reiterate....


 need to do more than that


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Should be 2 minutes. that would make this interesting.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I retardate? Better?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Should be 2 minutes. that would make this interesting.


 make it drag on so slow


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

2 minutes would suck ass.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

niky said:


> I retardate? Better?


mush betta. keep going yung brudda.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> I reiterate....


I very aporogetic


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao hey I'm ahead of you now


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

And I ran, I ran so far away, I just ran, I ran all night and day, I couldn't get away.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bII said:


> And I ran, I ran so far away, I just ran, I ran all night and day, I couldn't get away.


 oh the pain of reading your words stfu lol


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Damnit, how do you whore so quickly apache? Practice? Teh BAN!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm not gonna check my count now because I don't wanna get depressed, LOL


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

niky said:


> Damnit, how do you whore so quickly apache? Practice? Teh BAN!!!!


 nope I'm just good


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> oh the pain of reading your words stfu lol


Not my words, Flock of Seagulls' words.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bII said:


> Not my words, Flock of Seagulls' words.


 flock of my cock lol


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm not gonna check my count now because I don't wanna get depressed, LOL


Well, you're definitely not fast_sentra... keep going, we all have to go to the bathroom sometime.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

niky said:


> Well, you're definitely not fast_sentra... keep going, we all have to go to the bathroom sometime.


 lol yeah I need a dip


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

This is getting brutal, We should at least come up with a topic to discuss....


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Oh, the pain of keeping up with this idiocy...


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

And the whoring begins.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

all of the true whores need no practice. it came naturally.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

awww m8uch better I love copenhagen


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I've got an idea, why don't we talk about logarithms? You start... explain first semester for me.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA 51 
niky 44 
apachewoolf 29 
slow_sentra322 14 
Coco 13 
bII 7 
Scott 2 
Radioaktiv 2 
zAoemaster 1 
rafiks2000Altima 1 
irontom 1 
Show Thread & Close Window


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

niky said:


> I've got an idea, why don't we talk about logarithms? You start... explain first semester for me.


 wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> awww m8uch better I love copenhagen


x10 cans.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol I am winning my fantasy football game also


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Forget that... I like copenhagen too... uhhh.... somebody, please?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> lol I am winning my fantasy football game also


Yes, but i'm leading the league at 4-0.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

niky said:


> Forget that... I like copenhagen too... uhhh.... somebody, please?


 got one right here but you gotta come get it


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ha, I'm not in last place


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Yes, but i'm leading the league at 4-0.



Boys and football... hmph... soccer is better... that's a man's game.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm already in 3rd lol


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

damn, have to leave the PC. I'll relenquish the lead for good now.

happy whoring.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Dude this fucken sucks. I dont wanna go to work today.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> damn, have to leave the PC. I'll relenquish the lead for good now.
> 
> happy whoring.


 lol later bro


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> got one right here but you gotta come get it


really? does it come in fuschia?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

we will whore in your honor altim8ga


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I have to spend $700 unwantingly on the funky expedition today.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> we will whore in your honor altim8ga


 lol I aint doin nuttin in nobodies honor]
except maybe take the lead for a bit


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> damn, have to leave the PC. I'll relenquish the lead for good now.
> 
> happy whoring.



woohoo... time to get whoring... We salute you, mang! :woowoo:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I really have to get to doing some work, my co-cubical inhabitants are starting to arrived. Rest assured I will post whore later.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I guess bumpin' comes at a high price


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

what ya gettin today


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> I have to spend $700 unwantingly on the funky expedition today.


When did you get here? Wassap!!!

Damn, I'm not going to get the lead, I have to go to my damn midnight meeting... later, whores!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

niky said:


> When did you get here? Wassap!!!
> 
> Damn, I'm not going to get the lead, I have to go to my damn midnight meeting... later, whores!!!


 later bro


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm gonna get a headache from post whorin'


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

this is going so slow today


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> this is going so slow today


do not use my name in vain


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I guess bumpin' comes at a high price


Naw man the shift linkage housing in my steering column broke and the car doesn't go into park. I cant use my remote start or anything and I always have to put the car in neutral to start it. Its a neccessity thing.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> Naw man the shift linkage housing in my steering column broke and the car doesn't go into park. I cant use my remote start or anything and I always have to put the car in neutral to start it. Its a neccessity thing.


 yikes weird prob you got. 700 to fix it all?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

car repairs suck because the right stuff alway costs an arm and a leg


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm just happy my car has been faithful to me so far (knock on wood)


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I'm just happy my car has been faithful to me so far (knock on wood)


that wouldn't be that wooden leg would it?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> yikes weird prob you got. 700 to fix it all?


Its actually a common problem in ford, I guess cuz they are too stupid to correct the problem, or they just want people spending money on their cars. But yeah, I'm gonna have to replace the whole steering column.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

haha bite me...if anything it's metal because of the staples


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you damn cyborg!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> Its actually a common problem in ford, I guess cuz they are too stupid to correct the problem, or they just want people spending money on their cars. But yeah, I'm gonna have to replace the whole steering column.


 somebody doing it for you then?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you'd think that a common problem with the steering colum would be on a recall to be fix with no cost to the owners


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

might be one of those common problems that are not cost effeciant...come on you seen fight club


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> might be one of those common problems that are not cost effeciant...come on you seen fight club


so you're saying that someone needs to kick some ass to get the problem worked out


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol damn you slow today whats up with that?
Altim8GA 55 
niky 50 
apachewoolf 44 
slow_sentra322 23 
Coco 13 
bII 8 
Bumpin 4 
Scott 2 
Radioaktiv 2 
rafiks2000Altima 1 
irontom 1 
zAoemaster 1


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Believe it or not, I'm not trying to win this one. I'm just going for the pure whoring of the thread.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

well help me get in the lead a little bit lol
I know I'm not going to win but hey let me at least enjoy the feeling of being in first place for once lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ha, I don't do shit for no one except me


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> somebody doing it for you then?


Yeah I dont have time to do it myself.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

besides, since when is whoring a team event?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

got ya all I have is time right now....god I am so tired of sitting around with nothing to do!!!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

dammit man do some physical therapy for that leg and walk to the fridge and grab a beer.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

shouldnt have dranken all that damn koolaid mix before class...now i gotta poo


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> shouldnt have dranken all that damn koolaid mix before class...now i gotta poo


LOL, pwn3d by kool-aid


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> LOL, pwn3d by kool-aid


now my butt is gonna hurt after i go poopie!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> now my butt is gonna hurt after i go poopie!


you may wanna adjust your wiping technique, LOL


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> you may wanna adjust your wiping technique, LOL


me the the koolaid pitcher are homies.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol remember it's wipe front front to rear not rear to front..you get shitty balls that way


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i wipe when stand up, maybe their the problem lies


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lol remember it's wipe front front to rear not rear to front..you get shitty balls that way


I don't even want to know how you discovered that


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ummm yeah maybe you can't get enough penatration in the ass crack


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

once i had my ass waxed...oh god that hurt.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

now that is just sick lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it hurt more than getting my wang pierced


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

well yeah no doubt.....random pic time


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> once i had my ass waxed...oh god that hurt.


you sick focker!! did your girl use the strap-on on you after the waxing?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yes, as the ladies man says "do it in the butt"


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao now that is penatration in the ass crack that will remove all the dingle berries


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

they even got the crack...my friend pissed himself out of laugher....


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

why did you do it?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

they dared me to and my ass was hairy...so i killed 2 birds with a stone


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

coughtehgheycough, 'nuff said


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Damn, a lotta whores in here today... apache, you're kicking ass.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

my ass is hairy but I just braid the hair and go about life...I ain't about to do nuttin like that


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the hair interfers with wiping


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao so use baby wipes trust me they work great


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im just glad they didnt dare me to get my balls waxed


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> my ass is hairy but I just braid the hair and go about life...I ain't about to do nuttin like that


again more shit I didn't wanna know, you ass-hair-braiding-focker


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

well I shave my balls so I don't need no wax there lol


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Bwahahaha... do you realize you're over 50 posts, hairy ass?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

that woulda hurt a lot more...and woulda ripped my nutz off


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nah just gotta be gentle better to have the lady do it the first time lol


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Damn... no way I'm gonna win now... the only time I'm on seems to be when everyone is either asleep or at work.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

everyone shaves...but occasionally i fuck up and cut my nutz


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

apachewoolf 57 
Altim8GA 55 
niky 52 
slow_sentra322 34 
Coco 13 
NickZac 12 
bII 8 
Bumpin 5 
Scott 2 
Radioaktiv 2 
irontom 1 
rafiks2000Altima 1 
zAoemaster 1


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

fyi genitals have a lot of blood flow to them


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

NickZac said:


> everyone shaves...but occasionally i fuck up and cut my nutz


I've tried going bald, but it just hurts like hell when it starts growing back.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I've been lucky to never cut them so I wouldn't know


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my friend used nair on her privates...she showed me the end result and i was scared to look at a pussy for 6 months


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> my friend used nair on her privates...she showed me the end result and i was scared to look at a pussy for 6 months


 lmmfao the instructions say to check a small area first to see what it would cause...some people can;t do it


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Nair sucks... bloody for the first few days... a good close shave is better... but then it hurts when her hair starts growing in... as in, it foooking chafes!!!

I didn't just say that.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i sure couldnt do it after the end result of her experiment!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao first time I shaved I was in Iraq and was bored omg never shave if you are in a desert


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

At this time I will neither confirm or deny the hairyness of my sack


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

What DID you look at for those 6 pussyless months?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i sure couldnt do it after the end result of her experiment!


Well, ya got ta do it bald just once in your life... it's worth it!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> At this time I will neither confirm or deny the hairyness of my sack


wax wax wax!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

spelch said:


> What DID you look at for those 6 pussyless months?


 lol her eyes


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sack and wax...it kind rymes, huhuhuhuhuhuh


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol now that was a random thought


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> lol her eyes


BWahahaha!!! As if, you know you couldn't resist peeking.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

spelch said:


> What DID you look at for those 6 pussyless months?


the back side!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

there is no way I would ever wax my nuts


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hell I love looking at a womans "O" face


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Damn... that gets boring... paint funny faces on it.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao paint a clown's face on a womans ass and aim for the nose


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

once this girl showed me a vibrator and I turned it on, set it on the floor and started doing the peter griffen laugh while saying it looked like it was trying to escape!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Now, that's disturbing... bloody red nose if it's the right time of month...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao scream yabba dabba doo at a woman when you nut...she loses it totally


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if you get shot in the ass do you have to sit on a pilow for the rest of your life?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

no but you do for a while...my buddy got stabbed in the ass cheek while we were in Iraq and he always sat sideways until we came home


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

NickZac said:


> if you get shot in the ass do you have to sit on a pilow for the rest of your life?


Nah... but it might save you in jail if someone tries to assrape you... they might miss the right hole...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

o god the big koolaid shit is ready but i cant leave the whore wars!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hhmmmm, coochie painting. now that's real art.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

niky said:


> Nah... but it might save you in jail if someone tries to assrape you... they might miss the right hole...


 oh shit that would hurt worse than a butt reaming


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

I'm glad you guys stopped talking about waxing your bags. That sucked.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if i take this shit, is the koolaid man gonna burst into my apartment?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> if i take this shit, is the koolaid man gonna burst into my apartment?


 no but he might bust out your ass


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> no but you do for a while...my buddy got stabbed in the ass cheek while we were in Iraq and he always sat sideways until we came home


Poor guy... knew a guy who got shot in the leg with an AK... left a damn big scar in there...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> no but he might bust out your ass


will he bring those hotties in the commercials?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

niky said:


> Poor guy... knew a guy who got shot in the leg with an AK... left a damn big scar in there...


 ouch now I know that had to hurt.....shit I need to get a pic of my leg on here so you guys can see how huge of a cut it is


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i saw blankgazex with one last week and i was so jeleous


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

spelch said:


> I'm glad you guys stopped talking about waxing your bags. That sucked.



Oh? It's pretty stupid... but the wimmin like it... only makes a difference if you're both buffed clean.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i saw blankgazex with one last week and i was so jeleous


 what a hottie?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I was too.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> what a hottie?


hot and fresh outta 3rd grade!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

well it's obvious that the topics in this thread are going to be wild and weird


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> hot and fresh outta 3rd grade!


 lmmfao she was a bit old for him though


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im going missing in action guys


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> im going missing in action guys


 take it easy bro


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> ouch now I know that had to hurt.....shit I need to get a pic of my leg on here so you guys can see how huge of a cut it is


Damn... too bad I'm not bald anymore... I wish they'd taken pics of me when I went to the hospital... someone scraped my scalp down to the bone with a pipe once... didn't even feel it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and hopefully meeting the koolaid man who is comming outta my ass...gonna be a tight squeeze grunt fool grunt!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ouch why did they do that? a fight or just random acts of insanity?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Looks like this thread is going pretty well


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Coco said:


> I was too.


Jojo the scary clown is back in town...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Looks like this thread is going pretty well


 missed you though it is getting kinda slow.......I love you man lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I once had a 3rd degree burn on my calf. Yup, right down to the muscle :thumbdwn:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I once had a 3rd degree burn on my calf. Yup, right down to the muscle :thumbdwn:


 how did you manage that?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> ouch why did they do that? a fight or just random acts of insanity?


I was ambushed by a bunch of warfreaks on the way to class... broke my damn hand, too... which I was more pissed off about, seeing as how it ruined my guitar playing forever.

Not the nastiest shit that happened to me, but it got me flunked out of that college, eventually.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Who cares? Lets talk about something else.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn....the worse thing that happened to me was this leg but oh well I needed it done


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Buttsecks?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

never taken a blue shit before...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

niky said:


> Buttsecks?


 lma I love that spelling


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

maybe im one of the pentium men and my parents havent broken the news to me


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> maybe im one of the pentium men and my parents havent broken the news to me


 what is a pentium man?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

niky said:


> Jojo the scary clown is back in town...


 Wassabi


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

wehehe... buttsecks and blue shit... that would be interesting...

Why don't you try pink koolaid next time, NickZac?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

u know ur a NF junkie when you pass on getting laid to play this game


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol n/m I know now you mean that blue group thingies?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Dem damn tacos sure was da shit, knowdamean?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yea, the blue dudes...its all about the pentiums baby!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> how did you manage that?


I was hit by a trailer while riding my bike. The wheels of the trailer didn't have fenders so the tire ate the skin off my leg. I spend 4 days in the hospital and had physical therapy for 4 months.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

You know you're an NF junkie when you don't get laid in the first place... :banhump:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I was hit by a trailer while riding my bike. The wheels of the trailer didn't have fenders so the tire ate the skin off my leg. I spend 4 days in the hospital and had physical therapy for 4 months.


that sucks!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I was hit by a trailer while riding my bike. The wheels of the trailer didn't have fenders so the tire ate the skin off my leg. I spend 4 days in the hospital and had physical therapy for 4 months.


 ouch yeah that had to hurt. lucky that was all that happened


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

once i got hit by a car while riding my bike


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> once i got hit by a car while riding my bike


 that happened to my buddy. we thought he was going to die for awhile there
he was in the hospital for 3 months


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> that happened to my buddy. we thought he was going to die for awhile there
> he was in the hospital for 3 months


ok, maybe i unconsciously steered toward it


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> ok, maybe i unconsciously steered toward it


 ok now that is kind of sick to think about...you are joking right?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

niky said:


> You know you're an NF junkie when you don't get laid in the first place... :banhump:


I guess I don't count as a junkie then :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

fine, it was parked, happy?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I was hit by a trailer while riding my bike. The wheels of the trailer didn't have fenders so the tire ate the skin off my leg. I spend 4 days in the hospital and had physical therapy for 4 months.


Damn, shit you were lucky not to get under that thing...

and with that note, I'm off again... meeting in 30 minutes (crazy, yo... it's almost midnight!) and believe it or not, it's school business... I swear, my boss is a vampire! (Bwahahaha!!! Let me sahk yuor blahd!)

I wanna leave my post count in this thread at where it is for a while.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

niky said:


> Damn, shit you were lucky not to get under that thing...
> 
> and with that note, I'm off again... meeting in 30 minutes (crazy, yo... it's almost midnight!) and believe it or not, it's school business... I swear, my boss is a vampire! (Bwahahaha!!! Let me sahk yuor blahd!)
> 
> I wanna leave my post count in this thread at where it is for a while.


lemme guess, 69?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hell the drugs they have me on I can't nut...me and my wife were going at it for like almost an hour and I couldn't nut for nothing.....does loratab cause that?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i wasnt the brightest of all kids, ok?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bad news you still aint the brightest...j/k lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> bad news you still aint the brightest...j/k lol


thanks bro! captian obvious! :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol just doin my part to help you out
cool
apachewoolf 85 
niky 69 
Altim8GA 57 
slow_sentra322 41 
NickZac 39 
Coco 16 
bII 8 
Bumpin 5 
Scott 2 
Radioaktiv 2 
spelch 2 
zAoemaster 1 
irontom 1 
rafiks2000Altima 1


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

loritab can do that, zoloft let me fuck but i couldnt cum.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

damn, i'm way behind.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> damn, i'm way behind.


slacker...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> loritab can do that, zoloft let me fuck but i couldnt cum.


 :tmi:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> hell the drugs they have me on I can't nut...me and my wife were going at it for like almost an hour and I couldn't nut for nothing.....does loratab cause that?


LMAO, she got hers and said sorry for you bish


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> loritab can do that, zoloft let me fuck but i couldnt cum.


 I can get hard and all but yeah can;t cum for the hell of me....I can';t even nut jerkin off right now lol
thank god I only have 1 more week of pain pills I have to take


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> :tmi:


im just helpin a brotha out!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah it was an honest question...kinda got me scared you know...thought I was getting old


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I can get hard and all but yeah can;t cum for the hell of me....I can';t even nut jerkin off right now lol
> thank god I only have 1 more week of pain pills I have to take


Don't you just love the non-mentioned side effects of pain meds


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> im just helpin a brotha out!


 sorry, that was the first post i saw and thought :wtf: lmao


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nah, quite a few meds have sexual side effects. try workin a lil ky warming liquid!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> thought I was getting old


no shit, gramps.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i am moving on up, to the east side, to get me a lick, of that american pie.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

no doubt...at least they could give me a slight buzz but no...all it does it ease the pain make me take green shits and won't let me nut lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> no doubt...at least they could give me a slight buzz but no...all it does it ease the pain make me take green shits and won't let me nut lol


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

you need more prune juice, gramps. hahahaaha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


>


 lmmfao no thanks I ain't that old yet


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

It's always good for a laugh to come into the middle of a conversation and try to make some sense of it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> It's always good for a laugh to come into the middle of a conversation and try to make some sense of it.


bob dole pwnz joo!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn phone...hey coco how old are you? I'm guessing about 27


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i say 26


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bob dole???? I don't get it


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

don't make bob dole stab you with this pencil that bob dole holds in bob doles useless hand


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i posted this before but its worth you seeing so my original thought is onions


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hey he was a war hero **** lol
I liked bob dole I wish he would have acted the way he did after the election before the election
I would have voted for him


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> hey he was a war hero **** lol
> I liked bob dole I wish he would have acted the way he did after the election before the election
> I would have voted for him


had he won, he woulda ruled with a big stick lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Nikzac, I never knew you were capable of an original thought


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i posted this before but its worth you seeing so my original thought is onions


 lmao nope never saw that one...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Nikzac, I never knew you were capable of an original thought


i pay a midget by the hour to help me out...hes standing next to me just telling me all sorts of ideas but shhhhhhhhhhhhh :crazy:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i pay a midget by the hour to help me out...hes standing next to me just telling me all sorts of ideas but shhhhhhhhhhhhh :crazy:


 lmao a 1000 monkeys working a 1000 years on a 1000 type writers wouldn't be able to help you out


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

The quote at the bottom of the pic is great "America's favorited Dick medicine"


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> The quote at the bottom of the pic is great "America's favorited Dick medicine"


 lol I noticed that


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i am easily amused...if scott did this for a month in a row ide be able to quit smoking


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> damn phone...hey coco how old are you? I'm guessing about 27


 ERRRRRRRRRRRR, try again. 24 next month.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol 3 more after this one and I have 100 posts
Posts 
apachewoolf 96 
niky 69 
Altim8GA 57 
NickZac 51 
slow_sentra322 47 
Coco 21 
bII 8 
Bumpin 5 
Scott 2 
Radioaktiv 2 
spelch 2 
zAoemaster 1 
irontom 1 
rafiks2000Altima 1


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

410-985-0123 call it and a monkey message will answer!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i am easily amused...if scott did this for a month in a row ide be able to quit smoking


 no need for whoring contests, just whore it up everyday.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i once listened to the mssage fot half an hour at friendly's while eating a banana split


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao do what?
oh and coco you look alot older than 24 sorry but that's not a bad thing


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

call that number, its just a recorded, ull piss yourself


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> 410-985-0123 call it and a monkey message will answer!


 rotflmao!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I do not whore every day  Or was that comment not directed at me?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I can't call long distance on the house phone and the wife has the cell


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i do, now about 5% of what i actually post is useful, maybe less!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao do what?
> oh and coco you look alot older than 24 sorry but that's not a bad thing


 that's cool...that means i have a longer time to uh...whore or something??? lol


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i do, now about 5% of what i actually post is useful, maybe less!


 yeah that';s true but so do I lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I can't call long distance on the house phone and the wife has the cell


Ide say dial 1800 collect fool but i dont think the monkeys would appreciate it


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I can't call long distance on the house phone and the wife has the cell


Ha ha the wife has you on lock down


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol holy crap I wonder what my post per day count is going to go up to


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

dail fool!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lol holy crap I wonder what my post per day count is going to go up to


now that you said that I need to check mine. I was at 15 per day.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao @ long distance actors
Carrot top pwns you


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i broke the 16 a day barriar...i wanna shoot for 20!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

just wait till opium gets in here. i think he won the last contest.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and for the official record I have just passed the 4000th post mark :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

show me the way to go home


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao....woot first one to break 100
apachewoolf 102 
niky 69 
NickZac 58 
Altim8GA 57 
slow_sentra322 50 
Coco 25 
bII 8 
Bumpin 5 
Scott 2 
Radioaktiv 2 
spelch 2 
zAoemaster 1 
irontom 1 
rafiks2000Altima 1


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im tired and i wanna go to bed!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> im tired and i wanna go to bed!


 to bad you gotta stay up


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> just wait till opium gets in here. i think he won the last contest.


Think again buddy. I won that bish last time. ME ME ME. I want akolades and I want them now.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and i had a lil drink about an hour ago and its gone right to my head (boom boom boom)


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Think again buddy. I won that bish last time. ME ME ME. I want akolades and I want them now.


 yeah true you won the last one but you were hurting lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

u got teh prize and teh boot combo package!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

zac, how'd you find out aboot the monkey number?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> yeah true you won the last one but you were hurting lol


Yeah after being on here for 15 hours straight I couldn't think or see straight.LOL


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i gotta participate, but this will be my only post... this contest is a sham... one day does not make you a true post whore...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol I wonder what kind of avatar I'm going to get..hmmmmmmwhat kind should it be
lol there is no way I will win


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> zac, how'd you find out aboot the monkey number?


my buddy showed it to me while i was at the mall and i just walked around chiming in with them...everyone looked at me like i had issues


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Think again buddy. I won that bish last time. ME ME ME. I want akolades and I want them now.


 u serious? i thought it was ope since his post count went sky high.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

did you call coco?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lol I wonder what kind of avatar I'm going to get..hmmmmmmwhat kind should it be
> lol there is no way I will win


stop trying to down play you ability to whore in this thread


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> my buddy showed it to me while i was at the mall and i just walked around chiming in with them...everyone looked at me like i had issues


 my company is going to have some serious long distance bills. just sent it to all the cool peeps at work. they keep on hitting the redial button.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i do have issues and it is worth calling


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> stop trying to down play you ability to whore in this thread


 I just no that I have alot of other stuff to do later so I won't be on


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> did you call coco?


 yep, sounded like a room full of little kids.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> u serious? i thought it was ope since his post count went sky high.


Hell yeah, I had over 800 posts in the thread


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and no its not an ex im trying to get back at...although that isnt a bad idea...post her number and tell everyone to ask for the monkey


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol once the wife gets home I'm gonna call


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> and no its not an ex im trying to get back at...although that isnt a bad idea...post her number and tell everyone to ask for the monkey


that would be funny as hell. :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

tell her to call but dont let her know what it is


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sounds just wrong to me lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

a creepy number, o gosh!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

LOL @ letting your wife call the monkey


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> tell her to call but dont let her know what it is


 I am so doing that lol


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Anybody hear of the rejection hotline? Check it out www.rejectionhotline.com


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yup! ive both given it out and gotten it a few times!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> Anybody hear of the rejection hotline? Check it out www.rejectionhotline.com


Nah, I just go to the clubs if I want the rejection hotline


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmmfao
In a nutshell, the Rejection Hotline is a phone number you can give out if you just don't want to give out your real number. Callers hear our humorous Rejection Hotline recording and are not-so-subtly informed of your non-interest


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Hell yeah, I had over 800 posts in the thread


 I have a feeling a few people are going to surpass my post count.  whaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its funny, i have the programmed to my cell too!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Coco said:


> I have a feeling a few people are going to surpass my post count.  whaaaaaaa!!!!


 I'll be happy with 4500 at the end of this


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I may have to check that out later


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im gonna post more posts than gates has dollars


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao you have got to listen to it...funny shit


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

o fa sho!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

more posts than bill gates got dollars ehhhh??? you don't have enough time in a day


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I'll be happy with 4500 at the end of this


that's frickin' nuts. Getting 800+ and following the rules damn near drove me sane.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> that's frickin' nuts. Getting 800+ and following the rules damn near drove me sane.


 yeah I know I won't be able to do it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my random thought generator broke and im running out of thoughts


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

I would play but I don't want my post count to go sky high.. I like it how it is.. this way, I'm not a filthy whore. Like when a real whore looks at her genital warts, that's what I think of post counts over a few thousand.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

underwear gnomes are after me!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

kick it really hard right in the junk...by the way how did you break a midget?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm shooting for 100 before I take a break to watch some movies


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

well, good thing its not my internet! lol


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Coco said:


>


 lmao what is the point of that thing any way?
big deal you got someones ip...try to get thru all the other bs I got lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

reminds me of Phish's "Gin and Juice"


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I got sublime playing right now just to keep me goofy


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i keep myself goofy and the giraph helps


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i keep myself goofy and the giraph helps


 what the hell is that?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I can't believe that only 15 people have posted in this thread and it's already on page 30


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i keep myself goofy and the giraph helps


sometimes i swear to god that longed necked motherfucker is plotting against me!


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

apachewoolf said:


> I got sublime playing right now just to keep me goofy


try vodka
I would, but I gotta go to a class soon.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I can't believe that only 15 people have posted in this thread and it's already on page 30


 lol I know ain't it nuts???


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

were going global!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

vote for john kerry


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> were going global!


 lol post whore thru out the world


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

how much is too much masterbation?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


>


 pwned by :redx:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

krylonkoopa said:


> how much is too much masterbation?


 there is no such thing as to much


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

jerkin x 35


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

just think what we could accomplish if it didn't require getting up from the computer


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

florida is better than all the other states!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> jerkin x 35


 jerkin with jergins on a nurse


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

vote for me, i wanna be pres!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> vote for me, i wanna be pres!


 nah don't think I will...vote for lisa bonnet


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ide have national nudist day!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

are you sure theres never too much masterbation. what if it hurts?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> ide have national nudist day!


 who wants a bunch of fat fucks running around naked?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> pwned by :redx:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

masturbation causes blury vision


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmmfao


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

vote for me, I wanna be pres of Vivid Video


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


>


that made my day


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

I know a secret about apache wolf.....


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ummmmm shut up you


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

never is too much masterbation


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i knew a lot of secretes, but once i put em on the net they werent secretes no more


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

not another assmunch sup foo


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

it has to do with copenhagen and dixie outfitter shirts.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

munching!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I know a really nasty secret about {bbusername}. Anyone wanna know?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

krylonkoopa said:


> it has to do with copenhagen and dixie outfitter shirts.


 I'm a closet *******


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> I know a really nasty secret about NickZac. Anyone wanna know?


hell yea, i hate that fucker!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> hell yea, i hate that fucker!


 haha bbusername pwns you


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> hell yea, i hate that fucker!


 lmao! where the noobs at???


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> haha bbusername pwns you


no, that was intentional


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Coco said:


> lmao! where the noobs at???


 we have some right here lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

the secret to too much masturbation is insufficient lube


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

right hurr


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> the secret to too much masturbation is insufficient lube


 butter works great lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and I guess that means it's no longer a secret.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> butter works great lol


crisco!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn coc where do you get this things?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sand didnt go so well


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> sand didnt go so well


 neither did crushed glass


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

ahaha pwned is right


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> butter works great lol


If you ain't using Crisco then you don't use the best


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> If you ain't using Crisco then you don't use the best


 I can't beleive it's not butter....spray


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> If you ain't using Crisco then you don't use the best


kfc grease gets the job done too


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> kfc grease gets the job done too


 nah dries out to quick


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> nah dries out to quick


peanut oil?


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

apachewoolf said:


> I can't beleive it's not butter....spray


This is how you can tell north america is getting too fat.. butter that sprays.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> peanut oil?


 virgin olive oil but it heats up a little fast


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chocolate marmalade!


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

use crazy glue, like Jim does in American Pie 2.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I use synthetic motor oil for best masturbation results


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao something that I do love though without joking around is dum dum duummmmm
coco butter
and I don't mean you coco lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

spelch said:


> use crazy glue, like Jim does in American Pie 2.


i got a huge bill for that


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> damn coc where do you get this things?


 my name ain't coc (sounds really nasty ) and google is the way of the random pics.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

haha I guess jb weld is out of the question


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

NickZac said:


> i got a huge bill for that


lol

allright, enough posts for me. I'm off, have fun guys.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao something that I do love though without joking around is dum dum duummmmm
> coco butter
> and I don't mean you coco lol


dammit, don't make coco drive all that way for nothing


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Anybody hungry?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> my name ain't coc (sounds really nasty ) and google is the way of the random pics.


college humore too


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

later puke...sorry spelch


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

that was not a complete thought because I got a red x on the pic lol


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Talk about being in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i think the puss pockets just killed teh game


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

well I was hungry but now I feel the need to vomit


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Coco said:


> Talk about being in the wrong place at the wrong time.


 ouch that had to hurt
play it where it lays lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

how about a nice puss pocket?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> how about a nice puss pocket?


 is there such a thing as a nice puss pocket?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> that was not a complete thought because I got a red x on the pic lol


 Son of a bitch, some of these sites suck. Well, it was a question at least.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

pop em in the microwave and in 5 minutes theyll be done.
use as directed.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> play it where it lays lol


Turtle: "fuckin a"


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

or did you mean it pronounced like poos or pus?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> or did you mean it pronounced like poos or pus?


thats way too analytical for this game!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> thats way too analytical for this game!


 lmao what does that word mean?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao what does that word mean?


its a college kid word


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> its a college kid word


 I hate college kids lol j/k
apachewoolf 146 
NickZac 101 
slow_sentra322 70 
niky 69 
Altim8GA 57 
Coco 43 
spelch 8 
bII 8 
Bumpin 5 
krylonkoopa 5 
Scott 2 
NotAnotherHonda 2 
rafiks2000Altima 2 
Radioaktiv 2 
BlankgazeX 1 
zAoemaster 1 
irontom 1


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Nextel i860 came out and people are spending $500+ for it on eBay. Its just a phone. People are retarded.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

at least I know what I'm gonna make my wife eat for lunch


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

get your pwned tshirt!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> Nextel i860 came out and people are spending $500+ for it on eBay. Its just a phone. People are retarded.


 I got mine free lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you beat me to the update, i trail only 1 playa


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

I'M only going to post once


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rock on awesome shirt coco


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Whistle while you twerk!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

jeesus, 500 dollars??? does it come with the pre recorded monkey message?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Woopti do Im in class now..Im hoping to get to about 2,000 posts tonight. haha we will see if that will be achieved. Damn I see I missed like five pages haha good luck everyone


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

♣300zx♣ said:


> I'M only going to post once


 good go away


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> I got mine free lol


How did you manage that? Wanna hook a NF brotha up?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i wear a platinum Z around my neck


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

♣300zx♣ said:


> I'M only going to post once


 no cookie for you.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> How did you manage that? Wanna hook a NF brotha up?


 I signed up with a multiple phone service


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

okay, maybe its silver...i was on a budget


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Coco said:


> no cookie for you.


Can I have a cookie?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm getting closer to 100 so I can't wait to take my movie break


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> okay, maybe its silver...i was on a budget


 lol I must have oh n/m I know what ya mean got lost for a sec


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bambi go bye bye!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> Can I have a cookie?


 Yes, but its hard as a rock.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I've seen that pic before nasty...oh shit have you seen the one where the deer exploded and the dude had guts all over the inside of his car?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> Yes, but its hard as a rock.


uh oh, hard as a rock eeh?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

and has a creamy center


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

****


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

post the deer apache.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

yea lemme se what hes talkin boot


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol you called him a ****...funny....not


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

cold Yuengling in the fridge just callin' my name


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

werkin on 40 pages


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> post the deer apache.


 I'll lose ground searching for it lol


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

post it already


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

u goin for the wizzin?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> post it already


 gimme a few I gotta search for it


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I'll lose ground searching for it lol


its allrte ur in the lead anyway


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> I signed up with a multiple phone service


Dude I want one of those phones but I dont want to spend $500 and I dont want to sign a 2 year contract. Do an insurance job for me. I will pay your deductable.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

do a search for deer and you'll find it. i posted the thread.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i gotta clean my apartment.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

just ebay ur phone, get it cheap and unlocked


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ppl used to sell kidneys on ebay


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> ppl used to sell kidneys on ebay


Those were the good`old days


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> just ebay ur phone, get it cheap and unlocked


People on eBay are spending $500 plus for it. I'm not retarded, its just a phone.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

in a related story i only have 1 kidney


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> People on eBay are spending $500 plus for it. I'm not retarded, its just a phone.


what fone is this


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Aiight I gotta get back to work now, but I will be back later.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bad day for these people


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yea, you can get a lot with 500 bucks...i cant justify spending that on a phone no matter how high the quality.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> what fone is this


Nextel i860.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Good bye bumpin, and nick y one kidney?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> Nextel i860.


its not worth the 500.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> Good by bumpin, and nick y one kidney?


sold it on ebay, along with a nut and my soul


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=52427 <--here it is.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=60932 <-- i threw this one in for fun.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

who owns your soul?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

maybe I should start paying attention to the other posts in this thread


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

dude check this pic out...the largest road kil in the world this ship hit a whale


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

looks like the scene from pulp fiction


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=52427 <--here it is.


Holy ..ouch.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

a guy named bubba


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

with a fish store


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I was searcxhing in the wrong place for sure lol


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I was searcxhing in the wrong place for sure lol


that plane pic is sad


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

whats the update apache on pcs?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> whats the update apache on pcs?


pcs?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> never is too much masterbation



so if it hurts and real red still go for it. or if it hurts every time you get


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

apachewoolf 160 
NickZac 119 
slow_sentra322 74 
niky 69 
Altim8GA 57 
Coco 48 
rafiks2000Altima 15 
Bumpin 13 
spelch 8 
bII 8 
krylonkoopa 5 
Scott 2 
NotAnotherHonda 2 
Radioaktiv 2 
♣300zx♣ 1 
BlankgazeX 1 
zAoemaster 1 
irontom 1 
NissanGirl2ooSX


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

some puss pockets sound great right aboot now, eh?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

pcs i abreviated to mean post counts


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

that's just nasty


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

ahh , cool im movin on up


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im still losing ground


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

give us the update, apache.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

my son is watching blues clues lol


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

its gonna take me ah while


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

wang on a toothpic


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> my son is watching blues clues lol


with that drug addict, steve?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> its gonna take me ah while


 I just did...you want another one?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

doh! nevermind. you just posted it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i smell coffee


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oops wrong quote lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

but then again not. just not worth my time.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

has anybody double posted yet?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

pwn3d


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

after the koolaid incidient im not gonna risk it


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> but then again not. just not worth my time.


 lol shut up former champ


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

40+ pages, now 41


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lol shut up former champ


slow sentra = super whore


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> 40+ pages, now 41


 crazy isn't it????


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hes losing now


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> crazy isn't it????


moving to 42


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> hes losing now


 he isn't even gonna try


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

here now


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> he isn't even gonna try


how many does he have?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

time for anoter update


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

there now though...wow 42 pages


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

we are such chatter boxes


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

uh huh, how many u think well have by the end of this marathon?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

apachewoolf 169 
NickZac 128 
slow_sentra322 75 
niky 69 
Altim8GA 57 
Coco 52 
rafiks2000Altima 23 
Bumpin 13 
spelch 8 
bII 8 
krylonkoopa 6 
Scott 2 
NotAnotherHonda 2 
Radioaktiv 2 
♣300zx♣ 1 
BlankgazeX 1 
zAoemaster 1 
irontom 1 
NissanGirl2ooSX 1


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

over 300


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

you fockers don't know how to whore. how about posting something interesting?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hopefully more than last time


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> we are such chatter boxes


as long as there is an increase in post counts and benefits, im interested.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

69 is a good number


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

dammit, I'm posting too slow


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol talk about random
oh you meant pages n/m


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

how bout i post my balls


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> dammit, I'm posting too slow


this year your gonna lose!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> how bout i post my balls


 post them on your forehead


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm not living up to my whoring potential


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

ur the one whose gonna be starin at them, along with the rest iof the campus.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm not living up to my whoring potential


 I'd say no your not lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

.7 percent of americans are in jail.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm not living up to my whoring potential


take the whore steroids.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> .7 percent of americans are in jail.


 I figured it was more than that


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

can they vote?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> .7 percent of americans are in jail.


hillbillys and such with shotguns, and im pretty sur e its more than that,


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:



> can they vote?


 not if they are felons


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> can they vote?


if ther in lifesentence then who cares.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ouch wtf? internet screwed up on me and sent me a web broswer fault??? wtf??


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

thats a lot of the populaiton


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

It would be funny if I deleted this thread. That would mean all posts would be deleted too. muahahahahaha. I have the POWA!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The bird that can fly the fastest is called a White It can fly up to 95 miles per hour.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> It would be funny if I deleted this thread. That would mean all posts would be deleted too. muahahahahaha. I have the POWA!!


yea...that would suck.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

that would be funny but suck at the same time. everyone would be so confused.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> that would be funny but suck at the same time. everyone would be so confused.


invalid thread specified


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

everyone would be like wtf?????


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my sack itches


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

cut it off


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> this year your gonna lose!


this year you say. remind me again when the last contest was.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i need some flakey balls shampoo


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> invalid thread specified


 wtf you talking aboot?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

who cares, ur gonna lose 2 day.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> wtf you talking aboot?


you deleted the thread! OMG


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

damn, i'm getting absolutely no work done today.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> wtf you talking aboot?


if u did delte it, then thats what would pop up on screen.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> damn, i'm getting absolutely no work done today.


i have an exam tomorrow and im blowing eveyrthing off to play this


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

i cant stand that 15 second posting rule. its killin me


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

u have to time, rythem is the key


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

the wimmen can't get enough of my schweaty balls


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apache update us


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn son just ran out the door and my broke ass had to chase after him lol
god I'm hurting now


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

pimpin for shzzle


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> if u did delte it, then thats what would pop up on screen.












red x this time?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Posts 
apachewoolf 179 
NickZac 143 
slow_sentra322 79 
niky 69 
Altim8GA 57 
Coco 56 
rafiks2000Altima 37 
Bumpin 13 
spelch 8 
bII 8 
krylonkoopa 6 
Scott 2 
NotAnotherHonda 2 
Radioaktiv 2 
♣300zx♣ 1 
BlankgazeX 1 
zAoemaster 1 
irontom 1 
NissanGirl2ooSX 1


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> damn son just ran out the door and my broke ass had to chase after him lol
> god I'm hurting now


hes learnin from drug addict steve


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

come suck on my chocolate salty balls


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn you catchin up nutsack


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> i cant stand that 15 second posting rule. its killin me


 hehe noob.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> come suck on my chocolate salty balls


shut up bout ur balls


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> damn son just ran out the door and my broke ass had to chase after him lol
> god I'm hurting now


it woulda been funier if u said he ran out the door but ur so into whoring u told him to take the car and have fun


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> hehe noob.


lol and proud of it


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wtf??? you guys just picked up like mad


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i havent had cholcolate balls for ages!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i pwn juuu all.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

somebody just pwned me


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i havent had cholcolate balls for ages!


i sent a box the other day


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i havent had cholcolate balls for ages!


 you can have mine if you want.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i just noticed the pick up, were going down apache


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Yay, bishes. I'm in third place.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

damn, over 650 already???


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> somebody just pwned me


pwn them back


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol yoi got caramel balls


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

pshhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> damn, over 650 already???


welcoem back


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> pshhhhhhhhhh


 lol flat tire


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

we work hard so you dont have to!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lol flat tire


blow job valve


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

actually I've slowed down. Dial-up pwnz me.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its a triumverate of balls


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nice balls coco


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


>


lol, ewww. al the hard work and sweat in to these balls


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> actually I've slowed down. Dial-up pwnz me.


t3+ bish


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im working my balls off on this


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

slow, how the hell did you get your rep so high?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> im working my balls off on this


what flavor?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok enough ball talk lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> its a triumverate of balls


wouldn't that just make you a freak of nature


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> slow, how the hell did you get your rep so high?


BJ's


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

he's just a freak


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> what flavor?


cherry koolaid


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> nice balls coco


 why thank you, thank you very mush.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i think we need an update


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rice pudding uggggg


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Wow, gone 2 hours and there has already been 700 posts. Nice work you fuckin' whores!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn I got to work late now I have to catch up with you whores


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

irontom said:


> Wow, gone 2 hours and there has already been 700 posts. Nice work you fuckin' whores!


 thank you thank you lol


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> BJ's


 I didn't get mine. Why you holding back man!?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

irontom said:


> Wow, gone 2 hours and there has already been 700 posts. Nice work you fuckin' whores!


why tahkn you


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hehe, well you know us guys, always hangin around tryin to get the last laugh hahaha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Coco said:


> I didn't get mine. Why you holding back man!?


 I didn't get mine neither


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> slow, how the hell did you get your rep so high?


I think it was Scott and Chimmike giving me props for helping out da n00bs


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> I didn't get mine. Why you holding back man!?


my rep isnt the one that high, slow gives BJ's buy on get one free


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm hungry someone make me some waffles


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

denis leary played asshole in 1993, correct?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I help out the noobs but damn you been sucking balls


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm hungry someone make me some waffles


if you give me a bj


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I think it was Scott and Chimmike giving me props for helping out da n00bs


 Oh ok...Nickzac does the same thing. I'm so proud of you two.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I help out the noobs but damn you been sucking balls


chocolate balls


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bj for waffles???? nah


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im going to take my laptop to class so i can keep whoring


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm done school for the day, yipeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> damn I got to work late now I have to catch up with you whores


One can never truly hope to catch a whore


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

update apache!


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> im going to take my laptop to class so i can keep whoring


thats wut im doing, fuck bio lecture


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> if you give me a bj


no thanks I'll make my own waffles


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> update apache!


 shit with the way you guys just picked up ...bite me you do it


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

god damned bunch of whores


+1


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i got a socy class


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

eh fine, no frost on the top?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

holy shit what happened we just picked up speed like mad


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

em pleh


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> eh fine, no frost on the top?


nope :fluffy:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> em pleh


 wtf does that mean???


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> Oh ok...Nickzac does the same thing. I'm so proud of you two.


It just gives me room to talk bad about the OGs before I get the ban


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I don't feel like whoring. +1


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i know as soon as i go im gonna lost my rankings


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> holy shit what happened we just picked up speed like mad


what happens if double post?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I wish it was Friday


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> no thanks I'll make my own waffles


 i'll make them for you sweety.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

+ a puddle of poopie!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

irontom said:


> I don't feel like whoring. +1


 ok see ya lol


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

irontom said:


> I don't feel like whoring. +1


me neitehr, but im bored?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> what happens if double post?


 you get banned for a week.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> me neitehr, but im bored?


 well whore on then


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hasta manana!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I never feel like whoring, it just happens


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> i'll make them for you sweety.


ok !!! I like them nice and thick


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> i'll make them for you sweety.


i think its a guy


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> hasta manana!


 speak english doc


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> I wish it was Friday



Friday > Anyday


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> ok !!! I like them nice and thick


panckaes not sausage


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> i think its a guy


whos a guy


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> ok !!! I like them nice and thick


omg, you too?!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> ok !!! I like them nice and thick


You got a PM! (lol jk)


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wtf you guys are hitting on NP now????


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> whos a guy


never mind, not u, im out, im gona play CS.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> ok !!! I like them nice and thick


I usually hear that just before I hear "no it's too much" :thumbup:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> i think its a guy


 Who are you talking about?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

like always, anyday and everyday!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> never mind, not u, im out, im gona play CS.


 later then have fun


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> wtf you guys are hitting on NP now????


no, were just having fun


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Aw yeah, its lunch time beechus


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

update one last time


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> Who are you talking about?


I think hes on to me...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Damn, the rest of OT is dead today. Everyone must have found something else to keep occupied with.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sure ok if you say so...if I wasn't merried I would be hitting on her lol


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

UPDATE


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

i'm listening to trick daddy. Did you guys know he loves them kids?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

FCS turned 14 yesterday, I gotta give him props.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> omg, you too?!


that made me vurp :thumbdwn:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wooohooo I'm over 200
apachewoolf 203 
NickZac 164 
slow_sentra322 88 
niky 69 
Coco 68 
rafiks2000Altima 61 
Altim8GA 59 
Bumpin 13 
spelch 8 
bII 8 
nismoprincess 7 
irontom 6 
krylonkoopa 6 
Radioaktiv 3 
NotAnotherHonda 2 
Scott 2 
♣300zx♣ 1 
BlankgazeX 1 
zAoemaster 1 
NissanGirl2ooSX 1 
FCS 1


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Rams won yesterday :fluffy:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

FCS said:


> Damn, the rest of OT is dead today. Everyone must have found something else to keep occupied with.


 I tried to reply to a few threads, but looks like everyone is in here.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Ah hell, FCS is going to suck me down.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

FCS said:


> Damn, the rest of OT is dead today. Everyone must have found something else to keep occupied with.


Hmmm, wonder what it could be?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> FCS turned 14 yesterday, I gotta give him props.


14 wut


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im working on numba wun yo


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

the grudge looks pretty good


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn nickzak is moving up


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn 7? I suck at this


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

wherers the freakin update


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i just aint gonna make it


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I have been busy all morning.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hehe NP sucks


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> Rams won yesterday :fluffy:


As did the Eagles, but that is something everyone just expects. 4-0 BABY! :cheers:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> i'm listening to trick daddy. Did you guys know he loves them kids?


I thought that was reserved for Michael Jackson and R. Kelly


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

14 years old, hes a teenager now!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Ah hell, FCS is going to suck me down.


 lucky guy. HAHAHAAHA


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I have no care at all about what the rest of you are saying.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> hehe NP sucks


big thick sausages


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm drinking a starbucks latte right now :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> 14 years old, hes a teenager now!


 he is a teen with pubes now


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i dont wanna win


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

hahaha pwn3d


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

time to wax em!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I'm working today or I'd be all over this contest


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

then quit posting lol


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm drinking a starbucks latte right now :thumbup:


Starbucks is overpriced. (i'm just gonna keep leeching off of you NP)


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> the grudge looks pretty good


I've seen it and posted a thread about it a while back


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

What's for lunch?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i didnt know what to say so i vote for the badger.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

dunkin donuts is the best


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

irontom said:


> Starbucks is overpriced. (i'm just gonna keep leeching off of you NP)


it was free for me :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

are we bringing back the wax balls convo?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> What's for lunch?


quiznos :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> What's for lunch?


I know what opie would say...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I should just ban anyone that makes it to the top, then pass them. mwahahaha.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol I like starbucks double latte when I'm tired


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apache, update


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm drinking a starbucks latte right now :thumbup:


caramel frapuccino pwns


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> I know what opie would say...


babies :fluffy:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I gotta pee but I dont wanna run away from the screen.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> babies :fluffy:


wanna make some?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

2 shots of goldmeister and 15 bud lights did it for me this weekend.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

If I banned my competition, that would be an abuse of power.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I just did an update


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I gotta pee but I dont wanna run away from the screen.


do it on the spot


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

FCS said:


> I should just ban anyone that makes it to the top, then pass them. mwahahaha.


I wouldn't be surprised if you did.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> babies :fluffy:


live or dead, hed take either or


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

apachewoolf 210 
NickZac 172 
slow_sentra322 91 
Coco 72 
niky 69 
rafiks2000Altima 69 
Altim8GA 63 
Bumpin 13 
nismoprincess 13 
irontom 9 
spelch 8 
bII 8 
Radioaktiv 6 
krylonkoopa 6 
FCS 3 
NotAnotherHonda 2 
Scott 2 
♣300zx♣ 1 
BlankgazeX 1 
zAoemaster 1 
NissanGirl2ooSX 1


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> 2 shots of goldmeister and 15 bud lights did it for me this weekend.


I had like 20 beers on saturday I think I've become immune :thumbdwn:


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I just did an update


where is it?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> quiznos :thumbup:


 that sounds really good actually.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm gonna eat pork. the other white meat (right behind white wimmen )


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

theres another one for ya


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> that sounds really good actually.


coco im movin up, but CS awaits me.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i want a fuckin chicken damnit


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> I had like 20 beers on saturday I think I've become immune :thumbdwn:


 and you still don't gain weight huh? lucky ass.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> theres another one for ya


thaknks


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn I can't beleive how fast nutsack is moving


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

or a motha f in taco


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

mmmmmmm quiznos


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> coco im movin up, but CS awaits me.


 end yourself now.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> damn I can't beleive how fast nutsack is moving


lmao nutsac, black gay sex, wut else is there


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> mmmmmmm quiznos


 I just hate those rats in the commercials


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im having margaritas for lunch
cant beat that


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

or how about a kfc/taco bell combo? that would make my day


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

anyone see the fight saturday


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> end yourself now.


yes maam


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

These updates are pretty sketchy on being legit posts in this thread. So is asking for them.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

tfif's magarita's rick


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> I just hate those rats in the commercials


I like them but they don't show them that much anymore


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Elvis and I are in the house enjoying a couple of Newcastles


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you can live for over a month without food


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> anyone see the fight saturday


 tito!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I like them but they don't show them that much anymore


 thank god lol I hated seeing them sing


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

will everyone else please just stop posting so i can read what I just wrote?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

my fiance thinks im fat
if i lose 15 lbs by the wedding,
she'll buy me a sparco

guess im on a diet


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

FCS said:


> These updates are pretty sketchy on being legit posts in this thread. So is asking for them.


Yes, I agrre. :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i want a burrito, baby burrito


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> yes maam


 hahahaa, you called me maam.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

This is beyond rediculous, can anyone define what this thread is?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> will everyone else please just stop posting so i can read what I just wrote?


 suck it up and drive on lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> hahahaa, you called me maam.


yessir missam


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

yes tito kicked ass


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco had a Hal burrito for breakfast.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

damn, my wife's home and giving me the evil eye


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> This is beyond rediculous, can anyone define what this thread is?


 chaos right now


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i love tito!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Who thinks this thread will exceed the 10k mark?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

irontom said:


> Who thinks this thread will exceed the 10k mark?


 dunno but at this speed it will


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

definately


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Apache, i need a dip!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

it was slow but it picked up fast


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> damn, my wife's home and giving me the evil eye


She's probably wondering why the hell you're repeatedly clicking the refresh button and typing so damn fast.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i think theyll be multiple people pushing over 1k posts


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I love the Copenhagen, and not the city.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> yes tito kicked ass


 knocked him for the first time ever and he did it 3 times!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Apache, i need a dip!!!


 come get it I ain't movin lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

lil bit of cope aye?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

probably
the whore is strong here


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Why do the Bill's continue to lose? It just isn't fair.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> lil bit of cope aye?


 gotta love the cope


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I just wanna reach my 100 post for this thread


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

heh, its time for another update


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

bills suck


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm afraid to see how close nickzak is now


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bill sucks?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Apache, get your fat ass in a copter and fly me down some mutha fuckin 'hagen


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im workin on it


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Apache, get your fat ass in a copter and fly me down some mutha fuckin 'hagen


 lmmfao ummmm no!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

my last post made me laugh.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

but i gotta go to class in 5-10 minutes


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> probably
> the whore is strong here


get back to watching Star Wars


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

ah hell, that was wicked funny.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> my last post made me laugh.


 l;mao yeah it was funny I laughed


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> but i gotta go to class in 5-10 minutes


 pwned.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn I have a lot of work to do today so I lose


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

star wars pwns joooo!

well not really


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

have fun all that have to leave


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Apache, i said now!!! Ant fucker!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

maybe we can put this on pause for an hour or so! lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> my last post made me laugh.


at least you managed to amuse someone


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> have fun all that have to leave


I'm not leaving yet but soon


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Apache, i said now!!! Ant fucker!!


 pencil dick stfu lol


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> damn I have a lot of work to do today so I lose


 later chula.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> l;mao yeah it was funny I laughed



The size is what made it crazy.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it was woeth a try


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

apachewoolf 228 
NickZac 189 
slow_sentra322 96 
Coco 79 
rafiks2000Altima 75 
Altim8GA 74 
niky 69 
nismoprincess 21 
Bumpin 13 
irontom 13 
Radioaktiv 9 
spelch 8 
bII 8 
krylonkoopa 6 
FCS 5 
NotAnotherHonda 2 
Scott 2 
♣300zx♣ 1 
BlankgazeX 1 
zAoemaster 1 
NissanGirl2ooSX 1


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> pencil dick stfu lol


hahahah pencil dick


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

What time does everyone take lunch? So i can surf the rest of the forum at normal speed?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i do believe im getting closer


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

BRB, gotta go call a Type-R in another thread. (The priest/vokda joke is a Type-R btw, I know b/c I was gonna post it.)


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hehe nutsack is going to pass me but does he have the stinama to stay here all day??


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn apache how long have you been posting


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Damn apache, post much?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

damn, i'm way behind. must...catch...up.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Yeah, I'm not gonna hang around much more either


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

irontom said:


> BRB, gotta go call a Type-R in another thread. (The priest/vokda joke is a Type-R btw, I know b/c I was gonna post it.)


no its not cracker...look at the date. i bumped it


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> damn, i'm way behind. must...catch...up.


I'm not even gonna try to catch up cause it wont happen :fluffy:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Can we ban Tom for brining TYPE R into this thread?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

coco all you gotta do is lock the thread and post until you pass us all lol


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^What I drank this weekend, only $9 a bottle!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

lets just not bring politics, lets all make an agreement not to talk about politics


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Son of a bitch, Apache, if you don't get me a damn can....


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> coco all you gotta do is lock the thread and post until you pass us all lol


hahahah but then he can't double post


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

haha cheap vodka makes my nack hurt


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Can we ban Tom for brining TYPE R into this thread?


Can we ban Mark for even coming in this thread?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm bringing vodka to work tomorrow.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

pack a lipper


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I got a fat dip in right now


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Hey, not my fault you got up on the wrong side of the bed and you couldn't reach your tampons, Tom.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> coco all you gotta do is lock the thread and post until you pass us all lol


 not really cuz then i would be double posting.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NickZac said:


> pack a lipper


LOL, my friends use the same expression. :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

goddamnit i am late for class.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

vodka to work ? lol :cheers:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Hey, not my fault you got up on the wrong side of the bed and you couldn't reach your tampons, Tom.


 hehe you just called a bitch


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im gonan fail because of this


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> goddamnit i am late for class.


ditch!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

What level do you have to stoop to before you don't pwn anyone and you are just dumb?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i could have scott make everyone MISERABLE. right mark? hehe


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Hey, not my fault you got up on the wrong side of the bed and you couldn't reach your tampons, Tom.


I only have one side to my bed, the other is against the wall cum dumpster! :fluffy:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> im gonan fail because of this


 lol go to school biatch


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> ditch!


ehh, i can show up a lil late.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I love calling Type R. it makes me feel good to make others feel bad.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> i could have scott make everyone MISERABLE. right mark? hehe


you suck


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i have a great exceuse!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

whats a wall cum dumpster?????


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I pwn people on a consistent basis, is there a title that I could use for that?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> I pwn people on a consistent basis, is there a title that I could use for that?


 pwnage master??


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im not very consistent.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> i could have scott make everyone MISERABLE. right mark? hehe



I tried that this morning, Scott never answered


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

go to class we will be here when you get back lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im off to class guys, pz!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> im not very consistent.


ditch class


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> ehh, i can show up a lil late.


Never be late for class. Now get the hell out.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Maybe a real world job where my only function is to pwninate ppl.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> you suck


 doh!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Never be late for class. Now get the hell out.


 see we all agree class is more important...now go


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Damn, we went from 675 to 960 in about 10 min.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Damn, we went from 675 to 960 in about 10 min.


 you are becoming a whore ya know?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> see we all agree class is more important...now go


damn it's only 10 I wish it was lunch time


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Hey!!!.....Who farted???


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Hey!!!.....Who farted???


 sorry that was me


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

This thread is moving faster than the speed of light!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I used to be a whore, but not no mo.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> doh!!


teacher's pet


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> go to class we will be here when you get back lol


yeah, you'll be here because you ain't got shit to do and all day to do it


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Posts 
apachewoolf 241 
NickZac 200 
slow_sentra322 99 
Altim8GA 87 
Coco 84 
rafiks2000Altima 75 
niky 69 
nismoprincess 30 
irontom 18 
Bumpin 13 
Radioaktiv 9 
spelch 8 
bII 8 
krylonkoopa 6 
FCS 5 
NotAnotherHonda 2 
Scott 2 
♣300zx♣ 1 
BlankgazeX 1 
zAoemaster 1 
NissanGirl2ooSX 1


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Princess, who won?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Hey!!!.....Who farted???


 its wasn't a fart, it was the pwnage in here.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Stop posting the list, i want to be held in suspense.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah, you'll be here because you ain't got shit to do and all day to do it


I have shit to do but I don't want to do it :fluffy:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> teacher's pet


 you or me? hahaha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah I will be here until later tonite then I have a pre deployment breifing


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> its wasn't a fart, it was the pwnage in here.


Yes, I know it. I've created the essence myself, I shall call it. Eau de Cum Dumpster.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

this thread is moving faster that explosive diarrhea!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> you or me? hahaha


you


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I feel like dancing. :banana:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> this thread is moving faster that explosive diarrhea!!


 nothing is that fast


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

fock, i've done nothing today and its almost 12.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Damn, it reeks of Eau de Cum Dumpster in here.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

nismoprincess loves me a lil


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I need a beer :cheers:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> you


Flirting in a whore contest is against the rules!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

krylonkoopa said:


> nismoprincess loves me a lil


 she does???? ok she does


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Damn, it reeks of Eau de Cum Dumpster in here.


 you should know.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

WHo wants a whale dick in the ass?

Tom???


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Due to a typo in the last post I had to re-post




this thread is moving faster than explosive diarrhea!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Coco said:


> you should know.


 what does a cum dumpster smell like?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Is it wrong i play so much mario golf


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Princess, who won our game?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

irontom said:


> Flirting in a whore contest is against the rules!


 we've been flirting for 2 years now. i don't think it matters at this point.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I love koop


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Princess, who won our game?


 hide the hot dog?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Mario Golf sucks, but the Mario Kart is deh shit


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Princess, who won our game?


you did :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> WHo wants a whale dick in the ass?
> 
> Tom???


I have a whale dick.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> you did :thumbup:


 oh shit what are the scores anyway????


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> you did :thumbup:



SCORE!!!!!!


what was it?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

irontom said:


> I have a whale dick.


OMG HI2U :waving:


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

I am such a postwhore (used to be)


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol what up homes? you stayin for awhile?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

irontom said:


> I have a whale dick.



Someone please punch tom and wake him up.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> SCORE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> what was it?


like 99 to 88


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NP post the scores please


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I need a new Mofo Title, no more bullshit detector, any suggestions?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

I am da worm!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> I need a new Mofo Title, no more bullshit detector, any suggestions?


 Cum dumpster?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I scored 30 points this week, that is some shitty shit!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

who knows what {up up down down left right left right b a start} stands for?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

the mofo's vs 88.74 Match
Up 
Timbuktuu Cannibals 99.35 



L.A. Road Rage vs 80.46 Match
Up 
KSU Wild Cats 69.24 



Nuskool OWNS YOU vs 35.70 Match
Up 
ice cold mofos 63.84 



Shiftin_Drifterz vs 104.03 Match
Up 
Goobacks 44.95 



Turbos vs 101.35 Match
Up 
Apache Killas 114.49 



TEAM ASIAN vs 68.66 Match
Up 
Casanovas 60.97 



Ray Lewis Body Count vs 61.60 Match
Up 
The Nutty Squirrels 69.41


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> Cum dumpster?


I think cum dumpster fits you perfectly, Mark. :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

irontom said:


> I scored 30 points this week, that is some shitty shit!


 it isn't over yet you still got tonite


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I rock this city, YEAH, i rocked this city with ROCK AND ROLLL!!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

check it out turbo scored over 100 points for once


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Well since I have passed the 100 post mark for this thread I'm out until 8:30pm


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

irontom said:


> I think cum dumpster fits you perfectly, Mark. :thumbup:



You are just a sore pussy bc i pwnt you.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I don't rock


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Well since I have passed the 100 post mark for this thread I'm out until 8:30pm


 k later bro


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> I rock this city, YEAH, i rocked this city with ROCK AND ROLLL!!!!!


 too 80ish


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> who knows what {up up down down left right left right b a start} stands for?


Is that the cheat code for Sonic?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> check it out turbo scored over 100 points for once



Poor bastard finally has a good game and what.....he runs into the Apache killers.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

so until then have fun you post whores :thumbup:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> too 80ish


hahahahah yes sir


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

irontom said:


> Is that the cheat code for Sonic?


 no it's the cheat code for contra infinite life


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

irontom said:


> Is that the cheat code for Sonic?



CONTRA!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> You are just a sore pussy bc i pwnt you.


You never have and never will pwn me, don't forget that.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

irontom said:


> Is that the cheat code for Sonic?


 I thought it was for a Nintendo game. Isn't it Mario Bros?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

so where's dem whores?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I got sirius radio in my car :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> CONTRA!!!


 see told ya lol


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Ok, we are 1/10 the way there.....


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

i got serious itch!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Anyone know the code for Punch Out?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

S12ken said:


> i got serious itch!


 scratch it then biatch


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Ok, we are 1/10 the way there.....


Your new name is CAPTAIN OBVIOUS!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

I watched jet li's hero flick made me want to cry i teared up.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I feel like playing mortal kombat


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I think i'm going to be a Fraggle Rock muppet for Halloween.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^<V>^<V>^


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> I watched jet li's hero flick made me want to cry i teared up.


p*ssy lol


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

irontom said:


> Your new name is CAPTAIN OBVIOUS!


 lol small pwneage but pwnage still the same


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Anyone know the code for Punch Out?


Didn't know there was one..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> I think i'm going to be a Fraggle Rock muppet for Halloween.


SWEET!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I have never played it before so I don't know


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

the house of the flying daggers is supposed to be good...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

irontom said:


> Your new name is CAPTAIN OBVIOUS!



Good, then you would have already have known that I pwnt you over and over for years to come, you shit faced sphincter muscle.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I wonder if Ralphie is gonna show up in this thread at anytime.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> no it's the cheat code for contra infinite life


 fuck yeah contra is the shit!

its the secret to eternal life. fuck the fountain of youth.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

S12ken said:


> the house of the flying daggers is supposed to be good...


 I have never even heard of that game


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> I think i'm going to be a Fraggle Rock muppet for Halloween.


 fraggle rox!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> SWEET!!!!



I have the fraggle rock theme on my phone...

its teh best!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

krylonkoopa said:


> fuck yeah contra is the shit!
> 
> its the secret to eternal life. fuck the fountain of youth.


 I can't beleive I remember that ...I haven't played that game in over 15 years


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> I have never even heard of that game


 it's a movie... same dopes who made "hero"


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Good, then you would have already have known that I pwnt you over and over for years to come, you shit faced sphincter muscle.


I don't have to pwn you, the fact that your a Bills fan is self-pwn4g3!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> fuck yeah contra is the shit!
> 
> its the secret to eternal life. fuck the fountain of youth.




LOL.....you are indeed NF.com's Galileo.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

i want my whore satuts back


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I feel some loving tension between Tom and Mark. Why don't you two get a room, go at it, and come back with your hands in each others back pockets?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

S12ken said:


> it's a movie... same dopes who made "hero"


 got ya n/m then


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> I feel some loving tension between Tom and Mark. Why don't you two get a room, go at it, and come back with your hands in each others back pockets?


hahahahhahah
HAND CHECK


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

irontom said:


> I don't have to pwn you, the fact that your a Bills fan is self-pwn4g3!



Ok, i've gotta go there....



Think i'll bring up the Phillies......



HMMM!?!?!??!?!?!?!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

S12ken said:


> i want my whore satuts back


 get to it!!!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

aye down knead know spell check bow ton!!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Coco said:


> I feel some loving tension between Tom and Mark. Why don't you two get a room, go at it, and come back with your hands in each others back pockets?


Would you like to join there clown boy?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

hehe fo shizzle.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Coco said:


> get to it!!!


 he expects to get it for free...you gotta earn dat shit


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Irontom=shit


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

irontom said:


> Would you like to join there clown boy?


 I thought you'd never ask. lol


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

don't do it coco


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

apachewoolf 263 
NickZac 200 
Altim8GA 109 
slow_sentra322 104 
Coco 94 
rafiks2000Altima 75 
niky 69 
nismoprincess 46 
irontom 31 
Bumpin 13 
krylonkoopa 11 
S12ken 10 
Radioaktiv 9 
spelch 8 
bII 8 
FCS 5 
NotAnotherHonda 2 
Scott 2 
NissanGirl2ooSX 1 
BlankgazeX 1 
♣300zx♣ 1 
zAoemaster


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Ok, i've gotta go there....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of baseball period although their new stadium is absoluetly amazing!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> LOL.....you are indeed NF.com's Galileo.



sig quote?

but any ways that contra code is used in alot of games.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn I still suck


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol what you gonna do coco?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

OMG, you guys should see this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

and now that he's seen how cool it is to post in huge letters, now he is going to do the same and try to fit in


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

edit pwnz you!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Merry hat hey lid tell lamp who's fleas wash wide ash snow....

Scanned 12 words. Found 0 words to be corrected.someone needs to fix the spell checker thingy!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm afraid of clicking


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> don't do it coco


 the urge is too much sometimes. i need help.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

KOOP!!!!

Yes, you need to use that as a sig.....

For shizzle.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> and now that he's seen how cool it is to post in huge letters, now he is going to do the same and try to fit in


 lmao damn bro that's the way to type in this thread so it is easier to scan and post


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

FCS said:


> OMG, you guys should see this!!!!!!!!!


Slick Rick has entered the building!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> the urge is too much sometimes. i need help.


I'll fly over there and help you change your ways


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

irontom said:


> Slick Rick has entered the building!


 lol he is trying to sink us...


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

POSTWHORE I AM!!!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

irontom said:


> Why thank you!


oh fuck, you get teh ban for maniuplating a quote!!!!

Coco!!! he fucked with what I said and changed my quote!!!!!

See ya asshole!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

S12ken said:


> POSTWHORE I AM!!!!!


 feel better now?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

In the last half hour Ive been in class this thread has gained at least ten pages..wtf?? haha Im about to leave class, go home, and start to whore it up over here.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Damn... this is really gaining momentum now. Think you can break the previous record?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> I'll fly over there and help you change your ways


:boing:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> I'll fly over there and help you change your ways


 I'm waiting. Hurry!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Scott said:


> Damn... this is really gaining momentum now. Think you can break the previous record?


 we know we will beat the old...hopefully anyways


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Come on, don't normal OT rules apply? Fuck with someone quote and get teh ban?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Come on, don't normal OT rules apply? Fuck with someone quote and get teh ban?


 I guess not here lol


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> I'm waiting. Hurry!!!!


hahhah I'm booking it


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

*HAPPY I AM!!!!* in big red letters


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

irontom said:


> Slick Rick has entered the building!


Yeah, but he screwed up the link... it will only logout FCS.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

first post of the day for me


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Scott said:


> Damn... this is really gaining momentum now. Think you can break the previous record?



Damnit Scott, Ban tom for breaking the rules!!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Come on, don't normal OT rules apply? Fuck with someone quote and get teh ban?


Sharrap crybaby!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

S12ken said:


> *HAPPY I AM!!!!* in big red letters


 ok that was totally off the subject lol


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Coco!!! he fucked with what I said and changed my quote!!!!!


why are you telling me?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Damnit Scott, Ban tom for breaking the rules!!!!


Report me dumbass! :thumbup:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> why are you telling me?


cause you rock


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Coco said:


> why are you telling me?


 lol he wants you to do something about it I guess


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

You two really need to just kiss and make up.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

what subject? i got lost 3 pages back... lol


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

i'm calling bullshit!!! This is shenanigans. Tom phucked up and now he deserves teh ban an no one wants to do shit about it. This is fawked beyond all recognizable belief.

I hate eveyone. Except FCS who sucked me down earlier.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

why the displeasure in each other?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

stop fighting


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

get over it. the rules only apply if and when a mod wants to enforce the rules. ha!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Coco said:


> You two really need to just kiss and make up.


But but but, he started it!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

off subject is how much me and scott spoon when it rains he said lightning scares him.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

No one can use the big letters except for me.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> i'm calling bullshit!!! This is shenanigans. Tom phucked up and now he deserves teh ban an no one wants to do shit about it. This is fawked beyond all recognizable belief.
> 
> I hate eveyone. Except FCS who sucked me down earlier.


click the little "!" button and report it! read the rules


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

This thread is moving faster then a speeding bullet. Woo Woo!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> off subject is how much me and scott spoon when it rains he said lightning scares him.


hahahaha sicko


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wtf I thought you liked me and wanted to give me funny feelings in my tummy


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

pick up the pace people, at this rate this thread will end up with 3,000 posts.....shoot for that 10,000!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

post whoring is bad


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> click the little "!" button and report it! read the rules



You think i have time to go back and do that??


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Damnit Scott, Ban tom for breaking the rules!!!!


For what? I'm not reading through this monstrosity...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> This thread is moving faster then a speeding bullet. Woo Woo!


that's cause it has NOS


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

now now kiddies... STFU and make up!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

If you keep on posting with big ass letters you will get teh misery and teh ban.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, get over it before we change your title to NF's Official CryBaby, biatch! HAHAHA


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> pick up the pace people, at this rate this thread will end up with 3,000 posts.....shoot for that 10,000!!!


wooo hoooo DODGERS!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

holy shit the pace has oicked up again


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Scott said:


> For what? I'm not reading through this monstrosity...



He changed my quote!!! I called him shit and he changed it to "THE SHIT", that's a bannable offense....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

cheaters always win


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> He changed my quote!!! I called him shit and he changed it to "THE SHIT", that's a bannable offense....


 calm down bro shit forget it


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> He changed my quote!!! I called him shit and he changed it to "THE SHIT", that's a bannable offense....


you have to report it with that button! scotts not gonna read through 100 pages


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

from now on its huge letters all day long


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> that's cause it has NOS


haha  I think it has that and a supercharger.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

just report it and forget it geesh


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

so how bout that fantasy football?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> He changed my quote!!! I called him shit and he changed it to "THE SHIT", that's a bannable offense....


All right, show me the post.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> He changed my quote!!! I called him shit and he changed it to "THE SHIT", that's a bannable offense....


Are you still talking?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> wtf I thought you liked me and wanted to give me funny feelings in my tummy



shut up go get a fat dip of copenhagen get in your f350 with 38s and 9 inch lift and rock your dixie outfitters and go mudboggin


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

and the rest of you can kma since you hate on original people


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

scott, what's the number to the whaaaambulance?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao he is going to get tom the ban


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> pick up the pace people, at this rate this thread will end up with 3,000 posts.....shoot for that 10,000!!!


 in the words of Homer Simpson... "..woohoo!!!!"


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Scott said:


> All right, show me the post.



 No, i'll show you later


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

If I get the boot, i'll see y'all later. :cheers:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> shut up go get a fat dip of copenhagen get in your f350 with 38s and 9 inch lift and rock your dixie outfitters and go mudboggin



 Koop rox my world.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

uh...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> No, i'll show you later


 wtf bro you hate me to fine then FU see If I give you a dip


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Scott said:


> All right, show me the post.



 are you really not going to ban him?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

scott...you dont call me no more.....  *sniff


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I need a beer


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

is it lunch time yet?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

i still need a dip.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

think i'm going to walk to the car to get mah can


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> are you really not going to ban him?


For what? You never provided proof.

How about I ban you instead to make the complaining go away?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

apachewoolf 280 
NickZac 200 
Altim8GA 124 
slow_sentra322 104 
Coco 102 
rafiks2000Altima 75 
niky 69 
nismoprincess 59 
irontom 41 
S12ken 17 
krylonkoopa 15 
Bumpin 13 
Radioaktiv 9 
bII 8 
spelch 8 
Scott 6 
FCS 6 
NissanGirl2ooSX 4 
drift240sxdrag 4 
NotAnotherHonda 2 
zAoemaster 1


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Alright, time to eat. I hope Mark finally stops whining, sorry I started his bitch-ass up in the first place.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> is it lunch time yet?


 in a few mins for me.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

2 hours till quiznos


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

1 am down here.. i'm still hungry!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> in a few mins for me.




oohhhh, double post biatch.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i like to dip on the occasion.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Aww Coco you funked up.....again.....


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

HE FIXED IT 
hahahaha


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

anyone want to go down on me to cure their hunger?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> anyone want to go down on me to cure their hunger?


NO THANKS


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

S12ken said:


> 1 am down here.. i'm still hungry!


Your whore status is definitely reinstated with a sig like that, haha!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Tom, are you lacking teh protein these days?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> oohhhh, double post biatch.


 lol all you gotta do is report bad post lol
I ain't doin it lol


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

hahahaah you got me. damn, that's twice. that's what i get for using the quick reply.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

stop with the big letters :fluffy:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

coco beware! vs junk yard dog tonight in the ky jelly wrasslin match


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> NO THANKS



 Of course you wouldn't. Think i'd waste my time asking you?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Tom, are you lacking teh protein these days?


Yep, my body can't keep up with all the girls sucking it outta me so fast.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

now i can get some work done.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

krylonkoopa said:


> coco beware! vs junk yard dog tonight in the ky jelly wrasslin match


 the only thing is someone has to report bad post because Scott said he ain't going thru the whole thing to check


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

hahhahhahh giants didn't make the playoffs :hal:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm eating taters


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

whats wrong with teh size 7? Can't handle the girth of my........letters?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> hahhahhahh giants didn't make the playoffs :hal:


 so sad to bad haa good


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> hahhahhahh giants didn't make the playoffs :hal:


Yeah, Bonds was FIRED UP too!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

stfu, bastid.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

whos 2 legit 2 quit?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I think every single post I ever submit on NF.COM will be like this from now on.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

irontom said:


> Yeah, Bonds was FIRED UP too!


 I can't beleive the devil rays this year


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> whats wrong with teh size 7? Can't handle the girth of my........letters?


He uses the big letters to make up for the size _down there_. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

irontom said:


> He uses the big letters to make up for the size _down there_. :thumbup::thumbup:


 haha over compinsating


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Braves will pwnt Houston and then St. Louis, and then the Twins again


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> whos 2 legit 2 quit?


hey heyyyyyyyy


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

it IS getting annoying


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

what is


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

S12ken said:


> it IS getting annoying


 I agree at first no but now it is


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> haha over compinsating



 I will end you beaver boy


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

fuck you guys took me away from my mario golf game. im 2 over par


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

S12ken said:


> it IS getting annoying


 then whore another thread.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> whos 2 legit 2 quit?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> I will end you beaver boy


 wtf ???? beaver boy? what you talkin about foo?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> fuck you guys took me away from my mario golf game. im 2 over par


 nice sig, koop. You are teh greatest!!!! poster in the world.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

and im not looking at nice latina girls naked anymore stupid post whore thingy


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Has anyone seen Nostrodomas' _new_ sig?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> nice sig, koop. You are teh greatest!!!! poster in the world.


 you are the most annoying right now lol j/k


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

go rangers


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

But please don't lose those buns hunz....


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Fuckers, hurry up and post....i'm not getting teh ban bc of you slow bastards.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i won my fantasy football game


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

altmai double posted... BAN


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

thats me in my avatar sexy huh?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Woot, new page.


 fast ehhh? I can't beleive it that we are on page 81


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

S12ken said:


>


 wtf is that lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

damn i double posted too


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Looks like the rule enforcer broke a rule himself, ahaha!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

WTF???


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

this is off rimits


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the rules have been broken


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

stop breaking the rules focker


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

hammer dont hurt em please really i mean it the last album you put out really hurt ppl. it sucked so bad...


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

got beaver?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> fast ehhh? I can't beleive it that we are on page 81



 i'm only on page 29


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

failure to abid by the rules


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

google is good for porno


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

whoops altima and drift are dqed


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Ok, who wants to provide the update?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm ony page 25.

50 post per page people. get ur moneys worth


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm ony page 25.
> 
> 50 post per page people. get ur moneys worth


 ok I will post the update


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> whoops altima and drift are dqed


 oh well


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf 292 
NickZac 200 
Altim8GA 141 
Coco 106 
slow_sentra322 104 
rafiks2000Altima 75 
niky 69 
nismoprincess 67


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

apachewoolf 293 
NickZac 200 
Altim8GA 141 
Coco 106 
slow_sentra322 104 
rafiks2000Altima 75 
niky 69 
nismoprincess 67 
irontom 49 
S12ken 24 
krylonkoopa 23 
Bumpin 13 
drift240sxdrag 12 
Radioaktiv 9 
bII 8 
spelch 8 
Scott 7 
FCS 6 
NissanGirl2ooSX 4 
NotAnotherHonda 2 
Wufaded 2


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

so who's winning?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

S12ken said:


> so who's winning?


 that would be me


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Ok, i'm taking a break for a while, happy whoring.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm not


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

so who likes spaghetti


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm not gonna be in last place.......


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how you like dem apples?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

imma gonna werm mah way up thurr!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hey altima you can keep whoring but you are dqed


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> so who likes spaghetti


 I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm doing some work be back later


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> so who likes spaghetti


 i do


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm doing some work be back later


 later NP have fun


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

no time for a shower this morning


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm not



make me some waffles plees


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

blahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblah


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> no time for a shower this morning


 lol i know i woke up and jumped on here


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> hey altima you can keep whoring but you are dqed


so does this mean i can double post all i want?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I could sure go for some waffles right now, damn hungry


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> so does this mean i can double post all i want?


 pretty much lol


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

keepawhoring!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

so any one ever see beastiality porno b4. kinda gross


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

S12ken said:


> keepawhoring!


 lol that way it don't get boring lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

all i could htink about today was if i won my Fantasy football game. 

i totally forgot about this thing.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> all i could htink about today was if i won my Fantasy football game.
> 
> i totally forgot about this thing.


 I can't beleive I did so shitty


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

is anyone afraid to check thier email today


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

krylonkoopa said:


> is anyone afraid to check thier email today


 i don't have any


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> I can't beleive I did so shitty


 i can't beleive i'm winning with such low scores. imma need to be in the 100s next week though since ur team always goes 100+


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

My baseball team won yesterday 17-2...hold the applause


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i can't beleive i'm winning with such low scores. imma need to be in the 100s next week though since ur team always goes 100+


 yup lol and nexy wek I should do alot better


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

bwahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahaha


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i love the flick King of new york


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm only up by 11 in my FF game....dammit


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

nice rhymin! LOL!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

S12ken said:


> bwahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahaahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahaha


 lmmao wtf was that??????


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

a badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

lunch time bishes.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

It's not a complete thought...hmmm....BAN!!!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> lmmao wtf was that??????


 i dunno, was watchin some funny shit on da tube!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> It's not a complete thought...hmmm....BAN!!!


 i agree dqed!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

apachewolf is kinda like a *******!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Got a lunch date, Coco?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

krylonkoopa said:


> apachewolf is kinda like a *******!


 yeah I'm a southern boy


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> i agree dqed!!!!!!!!!! lol


 WTF!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

must be a complete thought lol j/k but that is the rule


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

haha sucks for the Goobacks in our FF league


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

hahahahahaha!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

guest what, i'm back fockers


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I saw "The Motorcycle Diaries" yesterday....about Che Guevera...good flick :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

god dammit im really missing out on this


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> haha sucks for the Goobacks in our FF league


 they suck any way....I'm just wondering if I'm going to move up in the standings this week


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

one more for teh road!

bludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerLOHANLOHANbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerLOHANLOHANbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerbludgerLOHANLOHAN


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

che is badass, he looks like one of those dudes that you wouldnt fuck with. i dont agree with him though


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok dq lol


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

man im glad i have spaghetti in my mouth


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

geesh another disqualification already lol


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok that's kind of annoying now lol


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

is that a complete thought?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

who got dq'ed?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, thats what im saying


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

che is a wuss zapata was more of a bad ass he invaded the U.S. che didnt do much


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Flying V said:


> is that a complete thought?


 no it's not..in fact it's a dq


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

so hows it going fellas


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> they suck any way....I'm just wondering if I'm going to move up in the standings this week


 yea i think you'll be moving up one spot, since nismoprincess lost to Mark and your overall score should behigher then her's so you'd be ranked 2 i think i'll be ranked 5th this week


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

now to kevin for sports.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i've got like all of 5 posts on here. im soo awesome right now


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

FF=Altim8ga's Domain


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

and now to krollio to suck my penis


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> yea i think you'll be moving up one spot, since nismoprincess lost to Mark and your overall score should behigher then her's so you'd be ranked 2 i think i'll be ranked 5th this week


 this is my first time playing so I'm happy with the results I'm getting


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Flying V said:


> i've got like all of 5 posts on here. im soo awesome right now



 STFU THREAD NOOB!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

fine. ill take my FR


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NF= my domain


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm over 300 now


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you better pray Jones keeps up the good running and Green holds on to that ball


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

republicans think with wallets

democrats think with hearts


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I have aimlesspee and Krolio on my ignore list,


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Flying V said:


> and now to krollio to suck my penis


 I dont appreciate that.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

apachewoolf 314 
NickZac 200 
Altim8GA 147 
Coco 107 
slow_sentra322 104 
rafiks2000Altima 75 
nismoprincess 69 
niky 69 
irontom 49 
S12ken 36 
krylonkoopa 30 
drift240sxdrag 20 
Bumpin 13 
Wufaded 10 
Flying V 9 
Radioaktiv 9 
spelch 8 
bII 8 
Scott 7 
FCS 6 
NissanGirl2ooSX 4


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> fine. ill take my FR


 oooh oooh can i have AWD?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> I dont appreciate that.


 you will when you get the pay off


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> you better pray Jones keeps up the good running and Green holds on to that ball



 if i was the least bit worried, i would have some trades out there.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wowo I'm way up there awesome


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

big font pwns


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Flying V said:


> big font pwns


 he is only using that from now on while he posts on NF lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> republicans think with wallets
> 
> democrats think with hearts


 you're gay


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i almost caught my apartment on fire last night. it weas awesome


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> wowo I'm way up there awesome



 No worries, i'll catch you.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> you're gay


 please tell me he was joking lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> if i was the least bit worried, i would have some trades out there.


 i hope Manning dies.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

this is just too fast paced for me. I cant keep up with the action. WHAT AM I GOING TO DO!!! AAAARRRRGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> you're gay


 x2


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i hope Manning dies.


 that was mean lol


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

oh shit, thats right, notantoher is on my ignore list too


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

notanotherhonda sucks at grammar


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> oh shit, thats right, notantoher is on my ignore list too


 lol I think he on my my list also


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> this is just too fast paced for me. I cant keep up with the action. WHAT AM I GOING TO DO!!! AAAARRRRGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


 don't you mean

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I hope manning shoves a football up your ass so far you have laces for teeth.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> oh shit, thats right, notantoher is on my ignore list too


 hes on mine now


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

it isn't fast paced right now


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> I hope manning shoves a football up your ass so far you have laces for teeth.


 mmmm pig skin


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i think i got 4 good WR. i might needa trade for a RB still kindof weak in that department


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> it isn't fast paced right now


 it kinda is


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Flying V said:


> mmmm pig skin


 lol does it taste like bacon?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

My huge font ran everyone off.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> My huge font ran everyone off.


 I think it did lol


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i think i got 4 good WR. i might needa trade for a RB still kindof weak in that department


 yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> I hope manning shoves a football up your ass so far you have laces for teeth.


 his slow ass would have to catch me


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

my huge (ele)font (cack) ran everyone off


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> his slow ass would have to catch me


 hell he could run you down and pwn your ass all day long


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> my huge (ele)font (cack) ran everyone off


 thats stupid


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Flying V said:


> thats stupid


 for once we agree on something lol


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Flying V said:


> thats stupid



 thanks for sharing shithead.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

is coco gay or something? i mean whats with all that crap last week


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Manning is slow...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> thanks for sharing shithead.


 i love you mark


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so where did everyone go? I wanted to get a couple more hundred before I had to leave lol


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Anyone else want to tangle? Irontom is over here in the corner crying.......


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Manning is slow...


 so is your mom


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Flying V said:


> i love you mark



 AWWW, the <3 is in the air


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

shut up **** you talk a "big" talk but say nothing important


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Anyone else want to tangle? Irontom is over here in the corner crying.......


 crying, crying becuase the eagles suck


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

woot new page


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

i dont think we are going to break the 10k barrier. We need 100 posts an hour from here on out.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Flying V said:


> so is your mom


 you should of gone to U of H
then we could be best friends next year


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Flying V said:


> crying, crying becuase the eagles suck



I don't think thats the reason.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol it's ok the eagles can try again next yer...4 week in and they already are finished for the season


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Damn lunch was good.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Flying V said:


> crying, crying becuase the eagles suck


 lol 4-0

man they suck...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> you should of gone to U of H
> then we could be best friends next year


 yeah, hell i might be man. U of H has a good engineering school


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Apache, don't make me berate your monkey ass again. Get in your fucken bird, fly your ass across KY and TN and bring me a can of 'Hagen.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> lol 4-0
> 
> man they suck...


 shut up dick lol
they started out good ok but they are going down from here on out
dammit leave me alone lol


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mmmm hagen....


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> lol 4-0
> 
> man they suck...



 Hey, i'm 4-0 too, wtf is your point dipshit?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

texas aggies beat KState whoop!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Flying V said:


> yeah, hell i might be man. U of H has a good engineering school


 yea, i wanna go for mechanical engineering.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol lot of ******** here today huh???
are you a ******* if you dip and wear dixie outfitters? lol


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Hey, i'm 4-0 too, wtf is your point dipshit?


 your mom likes his point


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I swear, i'm using this size font from here on out


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

apachewoolf 330 
NickZac 200 
Altim8GA 162 
Coco 107 
slow_sentra322 104 
rafiks2000Altima 75 
nismoprincess 69 
niky 69 
irontom 49 
S12ken 36 
drift240sxdrag 30 
krylonkoopa 30 
Flying V 28 
Bumpin 13 
Wufaded 10 
Radioaktiv 9 
spelch 8 
bII 8 
Scott 7 
kaptainkrollio 6 
FCS 6 
NissanGirl2ooSX 4 
NotAnotherHonda 3 
♣300zx♣ 1 
zAoemaster 1 
BlankgazeX 1 
Show Thread & Close Window


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> yea, i wanna go for mechanical engineering.


 chemical for me


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Hey, i'm 4-0 too, wtf is your point dipshit?


 TEAM ASIAN is gonna tear ur ass up


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

who wants to start joke time. Story time is at 3pm.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm kicking ass even though I'm 3-1


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mark likes cack in his arse


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

what was the record for the guy with the cat avatar last time?

500s?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> TEAM ASIAN is gonna tear ur ass up



 you bring your shit on, i'll have it pack up in your ass for a convenient way to carry it home, loser.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mommy, will you tell me a story now?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> you bring your shit on, i'll have it pack up in your ass for a convenient way to carry it home, loser.


 pack it up there with your cack while your at it


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn grrr wife is awake and my posting is slowing down


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Flying V said:


> mark likes cack in his arse



 you wanna join tom over in the corner, sucking your thumb like NotanotherHonda after he see's a Bush commercial?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

awful class it was


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmmfao calm down bro


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> you wanna join tom over in the corner, sucking your thumb like NotanotherHonda after he see's a Bush commercial?


 you join your mom over there.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

gotta get some rhymes


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

cool you gonna fight now?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> awful class it was


 yeah, i hate having an 8 am class. sucks


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

how am i lookin apache?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Apache, GET YOUR DINGLE OUT OF THE HOUSE, OVER TO THE HELIPAD, AND BRING ME MAH MUTHA FOCKEN DIP, YOU BASTARD!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Flying V said:


> yeah, i hate having an 8 am class. sucks


 so you on lunch or getting ready to go?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> cool you gonna fight now?


 i'll fight, with out toes


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

am i losin bad?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

well since im in texas, 8 am passed awhile ago. i dont have any more today thank god


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

apachewoolf 336 
NickZac 204 
Altim8GA 167 
Coco 107 
slow_sentra322 104 
rafiks2000Altima 75 
nismoprincess 69 
niky 69 
irontom 49 
S12ken 36 
Flying V 36 
drift240sxdrag 32 
krylonkoopa 30 
Bumpin 13 
Wufaded 10 
Radioaktiv 9 
spelch 8 
bII 8 
Scott 7 
kaptainkrollio 6 
FCS 6 
NissanGirl2ooSX 4 
NotAnotherHonda 3 
♣300zx♣ 1 
zAoemaster


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

you guys have no earthly idea how funny it is to read this shit in such huge letters to me.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> am i losin bad?


 something like that


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i have a bad feeling it got personal while i was gone


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm just ignoring the large print from now on lol


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

huge letters suck, they're for blind


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> apachewoolf 336
> NickZac 204
> Altim8GA 167
> Coco 107
> ...



 thats wrong, i have much more than that.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

why was helen keller such a bad driver?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

monkeys with brooms tried to rape me


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah it did a little lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i feel awkward on the re insertions


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

try refreshing


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't like posting. lets all go talk FF in the sticky


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i feel awkward on the re insertions


 lmao that is just sick right there


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i love to post, im addcited yo


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I thought it was joke time, now its share personal and intimate feelings time?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Flying V said:


> why was helen keller such a bad driver?


 because she was a woman


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i love to post, im addcited yo


 to bad none of it makes sense lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yes, hows the list apache


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

did you know that helen keller had a doll house?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> yes, hows the list apache


 pretty good actually lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

she was blind


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf 341 
NickZac 208 
Altim8GA 171 
Coco 107


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

neither did she


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

o damn, ur catchin up mark


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Yes, I'm still posting, and in the huge'in letters.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you know you want a BJ from a blind chick. you could squirt in her eye and she wouldnt have to worry about it.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

apachewoolf 342 
NickZac 210 
Altim8GA 172 
Coco 107 
slow_sentra322 104 
rafiks2000Altima 75 
nismoprincess 69 
niky 69 
irontom 49 
Flying V 43 
S12ken 36 
drift240sxdrag 33 
krylonkoopa 30 
Bumpin 13 
Wufaded 10 
Radioaktiv 9 
spelch 8 
bII 8 
Scott 7 
kaptainkrollio 6 
FCS 6 
NissanGirl2ooSX 4 
NotAnotherHonda 3


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

your posts are un -missable


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

he's too good for our small letters


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> your posts are un -missable


 thats not a word, you lose


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> your posts are un -missable


 I quit readding the large letters though kind of annoying


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

your pullin away apache


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

NickZac said:


> o damn, ur catchin up mark


 nah, gotta leave soon.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

not really alot of people are scaring me lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

he's too *gay * for our small letters


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i cant wait for slow to get into it again like he did last time


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

think you can hold the lead?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

oh come on, you guys know you'll miss my humor in such largness.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

breen is the color of love


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Flying V said:


> i cant wait for slow to get into it again like he did last time


 he was an aggrivation last time lol..he blew by everyone and wouldn't leave for nothing


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> oh come on, you guys know you'll miss my humor in such largness.


 stop compensating


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i got a class in another hour so i think im then toast


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

what exactly are we doing all of this for again?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> he was an aggrivation last time lol..he blew by everyone and wouldn't leave for nothing


 for real.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> think you can hold the lead?


 nope I doubt it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

a trip to the bahamas!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Flying V said:


> i cant wait for slow to get into it again like he did last time


 we should start a band.

i'll be a singer, like hoobastank. asian


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, its lunch time. kin BANGKOK


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm gonna try to lead for awhile tho


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> we should start a band.
> 
> i'll be a singer, like hoobastank. asian


your not asian


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Slow doesn't have anything on Apache.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> we should start a band.
> 
> i'll be a singer, like hoobastank. asian


 okay, i already play bass and guitar


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I could blow his ass up lol


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> your not asian


 hahahaha yeah he is... i think


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I can't believe that no one else is posting in here.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hey, any body want to buy me some beer?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I just want to get up to 4000 and I will be happy


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

NickZac said:


> your not asian


 LOL?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

i want to play the Keyboards.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

WTF IS EVERYONE IGNORING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

he's a she!!!!11


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i just want a BJ and i'll be happy. its soo hard to get laid in this town


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I want to get a job that doesne't involve travel lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and im a chicken!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> i want to play the Keyboards.


 i can play them with my cack


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Sumbitches, dont' make me lose it, cuz these letters can get bigger.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> and im a chicken!!!!!!!!1


 yeah you are lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i want to play with the ponies!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> I want to get a job that doesne't involve travel lol


 i want to get a forum that doesnt involve tavel


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i want to play with the ponies!


 you want to have sex with ponies


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im a kentucky friend chicken


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

lets all go to the zoo.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Sumbitches, dont' make me lose it, cuz these letters can get bigger.


 suck my hard penis


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> lets all go to the zoo.


WOOWOO were goin to the zoo zoo zoo


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> im a kentucky friend chicken


 you just a bitch lol


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

wait a sec...Zac isn't adding up to a full amt here.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

do you wanna fuck the goats? its petting Zoo, not fuck the goats Zoo


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> you just a bitch lol


you can come too cuz we're goin to the zoo


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> wait a sec...Zac isn't adding up to a full amt here.


 no he isn't adding up to much lol


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> wait a sec...Zac isn't adding up to a full amt here.


 yeah, he's adding up to an EMT


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

you guys are going to have to fight like hell to hold on to your lead. i'm heading home in an hour and sitting in front of the PC for a WHILE


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

whats at the zooo????????


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i cant add


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Hey, i'm 4-0 too, wtf is your point dipshit?


It's fantasy *** boy!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

you can';t do anything lol


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> whats at the zooo????????


 goats and jizz


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Apache.....DIP!!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> you can';t do anything lol


your a penis!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

irontom said:


> It's fantasy *** boy!


 hey! no one cares!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wooohooo nuttin alot ehhh?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

irontom said:


> It's fantasy *** boy!



 Hey, who's the dildo going back 18 pages to find a single post???


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> your a penis!


 a peirced one at that


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

every damn day


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Hey, who's the dildo going back 18 pages to find a single post???


 lmao someone with to much time on their hands


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Hey, who's the dildo going back 18 pages to find a single post???


 hey!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao someone with to much time on their hands


 or do they?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Tom, be a snatch, would you?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hey to you too lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hehe, only a noob would do something like that.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> hey to you too lol


 HEY!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Hey, who's the dildo going back 18 pages to find a single post???


Who's the dildo that keeps posting in size 7 font? I hope yer ass is the one to get the week ban, that would be sooo great!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol why you gotta bring up the noob comment?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Biznatch=be a snatch


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

irontom said:


> Who's the dildo that keeps posting in size 7 font? I hope yer ass is the one to get the week ban, that would be sooo great!


 HEY!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and we have reached the big 100!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sorry I don't know ebonics


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Biznatch=be a snatch


 i want snatch HEY!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> and we have reached the big 100!


 HEY man !


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

what do you want to snatch?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao someone with to much time on their hands


Look at yourself! Damn hypocrits...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

click my link in my sig, it will teach you.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

irontom said:


> Who's the dildo that keeps posting in size 7 font? I hope yer ass is the one to get the week ban, that would be sooo great!



 nope, when i feel like it, i'm going to find that post that you did and report it. You are getting the ban for manipulating a quote....


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NEW PAGE YAY!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hell we blew by 100


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

on pace for 3,700 bishes!!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

werd up pimpz, im jivin' in english now. an dat boil on mah ass.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

irontom said:


> Look at yourself! Damn hypocrits...


 hyp0crits man hyp0cr1ts


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

You are jealous bc you aren't original. No OG for you.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

you think we can get 3700?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hippos rule!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> werd up pimpz, im jivin' in english now. an dat boil on mah ass.


 i be jivin to man. DOS


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Wu is my homeboy.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

what's the record anyways?????


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> hippos rule!


 YAY!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

complete thoughts dumbass lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

aint neva gonna stop, we jive dis shit round da clock.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

WTF are we talking about?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hahahahahah mark sucks nutts!
:wtf:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> aint neva gonna stop, we jive dis shit round da clock.


 lol ok I guess that is a complete thought


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> aint neva gonna stop, we jive dis shit round da clock.


 werd fo lifffe yo!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> WTF are we talking about?


us jivin about our non stop postin.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> us jivin about our non stop postin.


 so what is he talking about?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> us jivin about our non stop postin.


 shiiiit mang for real


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Flying V said:


> :wtf:


 OOOHHHH!!!!! YOU ARE GETTING TEH BAN FOR FUCKING WITH MY QUOTE TOOOOO!!!!! YOU SLEAZY BASTARD, YOU AND TOM ARE GOING TO ROT IN BANNED LAND.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok this ebonic thing is making me scratch my head


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i wish i was a wombat wombat wombat


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Life is so much better in size=7


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Flying V said:


> i wish i was a wombat wombat wombat


 does singing count as a complete thought?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

it believe its called TEH BAN land thank you very much


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

all dese foos aint kno how we rizzol for shizzle.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> all dese foos aint kno how we rizzol for shizzle.


 lol ok bro enough please lol


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

who's going to be the first to reference the size of my/their scrotum by the time i get this posted???


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

you mean this?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> OOOHHHH!!!!! YOU ARE GETTING TEH BAN FOR FUCKING WITH MY QUOTE TOOOOO!!!!! YOU SLEAZY BASTARD, YOU AND TOM ARE GOING TO ROT IN BANNED LAND.


 hey man, no evidence to prove i said it


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

irontom said:


> you mean this?


 I ain't clicking nothing in this room lol


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Scrotum in size=7 is teh bestest!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i have big balls, yes i have big balls.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

teh c0unt 
apachewoolf 372 
NickZac 234 
Altim8GA 195 
Coco 107 
slow_sentra322 104 
Flying V 79


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok so what is the next subject?????


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I think i've broken 200 by now....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

damnit, im gettin raped


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

give me a sec and I'll check


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Almost there.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Posts 
apachewoolf 375 
NickZac 236 
Altim8GA 197 
Coco 107 
slow_sentra322 104 
Flying V 80 
rafiks2000Altima 75 
nismoprincess 69 
niky 69 
irontom 53 
drift240sxdrag 36 
S12ken 36 
krylonkoopa 30 
Bumpin 13 
Wufaded 11 
Radioaktiv 9 
spelch 8 
bII 8 
Scott 7 
kaptainkrollio 6


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

all dis jivin and aint shit been done!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Consider yourself caught mr. zac


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol I'm almost at holy crap 400


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

This contest is severly skewed to those who are out of work or full time students.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=707794&postcount=1074

You ain't got shit on me Mark, show me the post where I "manipulated" you.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Consider yourself caught mr. zac


whered i fuck up


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

got that right


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

And i'm none too happy about it.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hehehe you gots dem lice in you grill for real nucka


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> And i'm none too happy about it.


 but you know you are still dqed right?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> whered i fuck up


 when you woke up


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hmm, now im more confused than my idea midget and the giraph.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> but you know you are still dqed right?


 bahahahaha pwned!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Flying V said:


> when you woke up


 lol you are so cold


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

irontom said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=707794&postcount=1074
> 
> You ain't got shit on me Mark, show me the post where I "manipulated" you.



BC you erased it nonuts. I've already sent a PM to scott with the offensive post.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Mark got pwn3riz3d!!!!!11111111111


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

dem fuckin lice suk man


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Flying V said:


> when you woke up


why not take it a step further and say when i was born? lol


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> BC you erased it nonuts. I've already sent a PM to scott with the offensive post.


 lol concider yourself busted


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

irontom said:


> Mark got pwn3riz3d!!!!!11111111111


 HEY!!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> but you know you are still dqed right?



 do explain phallus breath.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Flying V said:


> HEY!!!!


 well hey to you too


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

anal is not all that is *cracked* up to be


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> BC you erased it nonuts. I've already sent a PM to scott with the offensive post.





Altim8GA said:


> nope, when i feel like it, i'm going to find that post that you did and report it. You are getting the ban for manipulating a quote....



Oh I love how you contradict yourself you dumb fuck.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

In no way am I dq'ed


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

no ones been dqed yet.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> well hey to you too


 HEY, HOW ARE YOU?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> do explain phallus breath.


 you double posted


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> In no way am I dq'ed


 are you dp'ed?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

irontom said:


> Oh I love how you contradict yourself you dumb fuck.



 I did it in the mean time. Will you STFU and get the hell out of my way? Please?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

coco altima drift and one other person already


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> you double posted



 Doesn't mean i'm dq'ed at all.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Doesn't mean i'm dq'ed at all.


 that's one of the rules


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> I did it in the mean time. Will you STFU and get the hell out of my way? Please?


 that was nice of you to say please


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

wow, you can feel the anger and heat radiating out of the moniter


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

You are extremely flammable Mark.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> wow, you can feel the anger and heat radiating out of the moniter


 lol you noticed that too huh?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

i'm back for a minute


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> i'm back for a minute


 sweet wb NP


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

so whats up


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> that's one of the rules



 no, you have to continually break the rules to be done for. A few accidents doesn't count, nice try though


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yea, im sweating like a mofo...i need some koolaid. lol


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> no, you have to continually break the rules to be done for. A few accidents doesn't count, nice try though


 hahahaha changing the rules


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> no, you have to continually break the rules to be done for. A few accidents doesn't count, nice try though


 nope rules are rules read em why don't ya lol


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

irontom said:


> You are extremely flammable Mark.



 Please spit out your dads nuts. You know he only likes his balls basted at night...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my bed is blue.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> yea, im sweating like a mofo...i need some koolaid. lol


 dude get the red koolaid


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I can't wait to see how pissed Mark is when he realizes he used all of this time posting when he was DQ'd.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Scott said the person who breaks the most rules gets the ban


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

i hate big font


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Please spit out your dads nuts. You know he only likes his balls basted at night...


 or does he? and how do you know


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Flying V said:


> dude get the red koolaid


i ate a lot of it, like 3 gallons worth of the power this morning and then i toke a massive crap. while i was brewing my pooing i started whoring.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> nope rules are rules read em why don't ya lol



Seriously, Scott takes off the top when you fuck up, so you aren't DQ'ed unless you continually screw it up. Ask him.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> i hate big font


Yeah, and the person who uses it too. :thumbup:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

half an hour till lunch :fluffy:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

if you break a rule you are dqed if you break them the most you get a week long ban


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

nismoprincess said:


> i hate big font


agreed...

I was gone for one hour, and since then everyone has created roughly 70 pages of worthlessness. keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

irontom said:


> I can't wait to see how pissed Mark is when he realizes he used all of this time posting when he was DQ'd.


 its dp'd man, dp'd


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I thought that was tped?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Seriously, Scott takes off the top when you fuck up, so you aren't DQ'ed unless you continually screw it up. Ask him.


Relax, it's just a post whoring contest on the internet. Well, atleast to everyone else it is..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Flying V said:


> its dp'd man, dp'd


sounds a lot like TP...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, tasty


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

who wants to lend me some money


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol we shall see now want we lol


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

spelch said:


> agreed...
> 
> I was gone for one hour, and since then everyone has created roughly 70 pages of worthlessness. keep it up :thumbup:


 HEY!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

irontom said:


> I can't wait to see how pissed Mark is when he realizes he used all of this time posting when he was DQ'd.



 are you kidding? Do you really think I care about winning this thing or if I get dq'ed? I'm only in this to humiliate you, which comes quite naturally. All i need are the opportunities to post continuously. Which this little contest allows me to do. 

Please do go back into your room and jerk off again to Luke Perry, it will easy your tension.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Flying V said:


> HEY!


 will you stop saying that lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

isnt that the worst, u take a great shat and then realize your out of paper?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> who wants to lend me some money


 in exchange for services i think something can be arranged


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I need to write a book.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> will you stop saying that lol


 HEY MAN!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm so close to being at 400 now lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Flying V said:


> in exchange for services i think something can be arranged


You mean like playing great board games like checkers and candy land?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> I need to write a book.


 i just need some money man


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> You mean like playing great board games like checkers and candy land?


 lol mouse trap is the game


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

1,001 Ways to Pwnerize a Forum, by Mark Altim8ga.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> 1,001 Ways to Pwnerize a Forum, by Mark Altim8ga.


 lmmfao


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> are you kidding? Do you really think I care about winning this thing or if I get dq'ed? I'm only in this to humiliate you, which comes quite naturally. All i need are the opportunities to post continuously. Which this little contest allows me to do.
> 
> Please do go back into your room and jerk off again to Luke Perry, it will easy your tension.


Once again, this is the internet. Humiliation is something that doesn't happen here, atleast not for me. If you really want to see humiliation, put your picture next to mine.. :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> You mean like playing great board games like checkers and candy land?


 no man, i think you missed my point


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ill help ya, im an editor. well kinda.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Altim8GA said:


> I need to write a book.


will it be written in teh ghey size 7 font?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

will you guys just get along?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> lmmfao



 you like that you fawking warthog hemroid?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Flying V said:


> no man, i think you missed my point


no, i definaltely understood it


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

pr0n rul3zors


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

you need to lay off the prazak doughboy


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

This is the internet, I don't have to get along with anyone.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> no, i definaltely understood it


 hahahaha you ass


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> This is the internet, I don't have to get along with anyone.


 good be that way you **** raping ass monkey


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Today this girl just tripped and fell on her face and she was hot and it was funny and i laughted.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Flying V said:


> hahahaha you ass



 Complete thought = STFU!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Today this girl just tripped and fell on her face and she was hot and it was funny and i laughted.


 I laughed at that


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

apachewoolf said:


> good be that way you **** raping ass monkey


ahahaha that ruled


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

OK, i'm going to step away from the computer momentarily and into the Real World. It's a nice place, you should check it out some time Mark. :thumbup:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> good be that way you **** raping ass monkey



Dude, that was my post, not Tom's!!! Pay attn!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

irontom said:


> OK, i'm going to step away from the computer momentarily and into the Real World. It's a nice place, you should check it out some time Mark. :thumbup:


 once I get my pc up I'm doing the same thing


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

did you know fabreeze actually takes smells out of old fabrics, (im serious)


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

its interweb, interweb interweb interweb. its taking over my david blaine.................noooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

irontom said:


> OK, i'm going to step away from the computer momentarily and into the Real World. It's a nice place, you should check it out some time Mark. :thumbup:



 Good, i'm sure your little sister won't punch you out now for hogging up her Nsync.com time.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> did you know fabreeze actually takes smells out of old fabrics, (im serious)


 and old women


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> did you know fabreeze actually takes smells out of old fabrics, (im serious)


 yeah I put them in my sleeping bag so that it smells nice and fresh


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im doing a lack luster job at whoring.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

how dare you hog her Nsync.com time!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

apachewoolf 402 
NickZac 253 
Altim8GA 217 
Coco 107 
slow_sentra322 104 
Flying V 103 
rafiks2000Altima 75 
nismoprincess 73 
niky 69 
irontom 62 
drift240sxdrag 36 
S12ken 36 
krylonkoopa 30 
Bumpin 13 
spelch 11 
Wufaded 11 
Radioaktiv 9 
bII 8 
Scott 7 
kaptainkrollio


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Work is getting in the way of my whoring.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Good, i'm sure your little sister won't punch you out now for hogging up her Nsync.com time.


I sure hope not, she already beat me up once today and it hurt alot!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ney, nstink is cool dude!


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Altim8GA said:


> Dude, that was my post, not Tom's!!! Pay attn!!


 S-T-F-U with the ghey font size.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

im doing a bad job as well, 

welp, it war fun guyssssch. its oil change time for the spec-v.

later pussies


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> yeah I put them in my sleeping bag so that it smells nice and fresh



 apparently you can smoke into a paper towel tube with a a cloth full of febreez in the end and be ok.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> ney, nstink is cool dude!


 no they are not cool they are gay...like most of you


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> Work is getting in the way of my whoring.


Hey, did you hear that Mark is getting DQ'd?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Flying V said:


> im doing a bad job as well,
> 
> welp, it war fun guyssssch. its oil change time for the spec-v.
> 
> later pussies


sounds more constructive


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Lunch time baby! Gawd I'm starving.....


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

spelch said:


> S-T-F-U with the ghey font size.



 Get your own fawking font!!!! JACKASS!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

irontom said:


> Hey, did you hear that Mark is getting DQ'd?


 lmao you guys are nuts


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Lunch time baby! Gawd I'm starving.....


I just ate fried chicken


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I need to get my wife to cook


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I just had a turkey and bacon sammich


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i dont have a wife to cook.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> I just had a turkey and bacon sammich


 trade ya one for some cope


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

and now its almost time to go home.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i dont have a wife to cook.


 haha you would cook your wife????


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i dont have any dip but since i cant get out and smoke im about to pack a marlboro lipper.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf 407 
NickZac 257 
Altim8GA 221 
Coco 107 
Flying V 105 
slow_sentra322 104


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Altim8GA said:


> Get your own fawking font!!!! JACKASS!!!


FINE, HERE YOU GO:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wow look at that I'm 150 posts ahead


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

this is better than getting laid, or is it/?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

DAMN WHORES


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i dont have any dip but since i cant get out and smoke im about to pack a marlboro lipper.



 I have da 'hagen in the car and I can't wait....


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> I have da 'hagen in the car and I can't wait....


 good go get it and leave me alone lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my butt itches, must be from the kool aid man jumping out.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I still need a beer


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

spelch said:


> FINE, HERE YOU GO:




 OMG!!! THATS FUCKING AWESOME!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> my butt itches, must be from the kool aid man jumping out.


 lol did he rip anything?


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

nismoprincess said:


> I still need a beer


pilsner pwns.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

spelch said:


> pilsner pwns.


 pale ale pwns you


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lol did he rip anything?


just a second asshole


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

CC and ginger ale.....yes.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> just a second asshole


 lol what do you mean just a second?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

but if ur cope is in the car, that means u have to go to the car, widening the gap


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

NickZac said:


> just a second asshole



Why did Seva jump out of your ass?


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

grey goose goes well with ginger ale.

Also,


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> but if ur cope is in the car, that means u have to go to the car, widening the gap


 just do it


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Why did Seva jump out of your ass?


hahahaahhaahaha kool aid man


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lol what do you mean just a second?


a minor flesh wound my dear friend.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

NickZac said:


> but if ur cope is in the car, that means u have to go to the car, widening the gap



 i'm not going to the car until i leave work, which will be soon, but them i'm home for the night bc i'm looking up houses online all night.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> hahahaahhaahaha kool aid man


 lol he jumpoed in his ass now he wants out


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Has Seva been hiding in your ass? Is that why he hasn't been around?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Has Seva been hiding in your ass? Is that why he hasn't been around?


 I guess that answers alot then lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Why did Seva jump out of your ass?


i drank about 3 gallons worth of power to wake me up and then it just decided to come out.

and for the originality, capt'n crunch rulz!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i drank about 3 gallons worth of power to wake me up and then it just decided to come out.
> 
> and for the originality, capt'n crunch rulz!


 I like fruity pebbles


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Aw hell......Please don't hate me guys.....its not my fault that i keep posting in this size, scott made it semi-permanent after the first few times I did it.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Aw hell......Please don't hate me guys.....its not my fault that i keep posting in this size, scott made it semi-permanent after the first few times I did it.


 how did he do that?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I like fruity pebbles


I dont think I could fit the capt'n in my ass. Its too sore from Kool Aid.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Damn, Tom's sister must have knocked his ass out cold. So much for that perfect grill of his...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> how did he do that?


magick!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Just don't let Seva back in your ass, he's a great poster with a lot of knowledge.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I dont think I could fit the capt'n in my ass. Its too sore from Kool Aid.


 lol that's just sick mayun


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> lol that's just sick mayun



 Do you have a case of the grape ass?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Ill try very hard not to let anything in my ass. My skin is now turning colors from all the damned kool aid.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Do you have a case of the grape ass?


 do you have a case of the genital warts?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Koolade gives you blue balls.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sure it does...but blue number 7 turns you poop green


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Koolade gives you blue balls.


yup, but it can also give u multicolor balls.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

yes, we've covered that extensivlely


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> yup, but it can also give u multicolor balls.


 lol purple and yellow nut


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

can we get back to OT

post some fat naked chicks getting stuffed full of fist or something

anything is better than this


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> yes, we've covered that extensivlely


I remember that study.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf 422 
NickZac 268 
Altim8GA 234


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> can we get back to OT
> 
> post some fat naked chicks getting stuffed full of fist or something
> 
> anything is better than this



You want OT shit and you have a car motor in your avatar???


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

BK rawks!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I have got to lay down and prop my leg up..... my leg is throbbing pretty bad....so I am going to have to fall out and be put on injured reserve
you guys have fun and I'll be back once my leg stops hurting


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Slow ass bastids.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> You want OT shit and you have a car motor in your avatar???


yea, u need a pussy in thur


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Altim8GA said:


> Aw hell......Please don't hate me guys.....its not my fault that i keep posting in this size, scott made it semi-permanent after the first few times I did it.


nobody hates you.... Pumpkin Head!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Slow ass bastids.


i saw that


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Apache is down for the count.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

in case yall didn't read what I wrote
I'll b back later lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

can we grab the lead?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

spelch said:


> nobody hates you.... Pumpkin Head!




 ROFFLMMFAO!!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> can we grab the lead?


 yeah yall can have the lead I'm hurting to bad

have fun you guys


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> yeah yall can have the lead I'm hurting to bad
> 
> have fun you guys


c ya man, u may have enough lead to hold steady though.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

ooohhh, who can care about winning when we have a man down!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I doubt it but I may be able to catch up pretty easy


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

who are you kidding...POST WHORE! jk


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Thats it, if you are quitting, then i'm quitting too.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i cant quite, i have voodoo hands now. they just do this by themselves
sdknclo;skdjl;vdfkhv nm"VSRSov

see?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol ok this is my last post for a little bit lol.....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you are lying.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> lol ok this is my last post for a little bit lol.....


 this blows, apache was the only reason i made it this far.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn that cheeseburger was fuggin goooooood.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

I'm off, too. later.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

we are going to need some inspiration.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

just the 2 of us


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Quitters.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the showdown begins.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Make that 3 of us.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Sooner or later everyone will need to take a five minute break from this..welp Im just gettin started.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

then make that the tripple showdown.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Let's do the 3 amigos dance.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

is their music?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

just make it up. it's funner that way.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

lets play dance to the family guy theme


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

wait, where'd everyone go?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

da da da da da da..

hell theres no way to post a nice tune like this..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i dunno but it went from hopin to stopin.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I don't think anyone stands a chance.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

damn, that 10k post mark is looking really far.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

not unless we unite and form a union.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

There's no way in hell we are going to make 10k. Scott is going to be so disappointed.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

now hell prolly ban everyone who played.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Naw, he just won't have another contest, is all.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

no good, this is giving monday meaning.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

what did I miss


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I dont know if its even possible to make 10,000 posts..unless your glued to your comp screen and your page updates every 2 seconds  Who knows..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I need my quiznos


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Behh to much Wendy's for me


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

mmmmmmmm wendys


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

We'd have to have be able to double post if we're going to get to 10k.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

coco where have you been


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

we could do it if everyone just kept continuously posted in here an no where else in the forum.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

don't give up we can do it


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Maybe even triple post..


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

1770 is a long way to go....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Went to Red Robins.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn that sounds good too


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

in a span of about 10 min, we went from 650 to over 1,000, so I know it can be done, just need about 15 people posting non stop.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

damn no lunch for me, ran outta time


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

stop posting with that big ass font hahahaha


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Try 8,897..


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> Went to Red Robins.



 We don't have Red Robin over this way. I love that place though. The deserts are freaking awesome.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

lets go for 69,000


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah 10,000 is possible you pansy quitters


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm hungry


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> stop posting with that big ass font hahahaha



Scott stuck me with this on a semi-perm basis.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

everyone is slackin, unless we get goin it is not


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

so how about them dodgers


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I bet we will hit about 500 pages soon enough already..


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Never ate at Red Robin......or Johnny Rockets for that matter


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i want to go outside but im stuck


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Joo dun no. Joo dun no if i gotta knife, joo dun no....


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn johnny rockets cherry coke and chilie fries kick ass


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

gonna be at the rally tonight, NP?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I hope so!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my skin has now grown attached to my bed...does that mean i have to file taxes on him?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> I bet we will hit about 500 pages soon enough already..



500 pages for me would be 25,000 posts.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> gonna be at the rally tonight, NP?


were you at the game saturday


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

a rally? uh oh...


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I like Fuddruckers!!! Yum......geez I'm torturing myself.....


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

WOOOT!!! thanks Scott!!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

fudreckers rawks, my x worked their and i got free everything.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> damn no lunch for me, ran outta time


 You can only go during certain hours?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> I like Fuddruckers!!! Yum......geez I'm torturing myself.....


your torturing me to 
thanks


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> in a span of about 10 min, we went from 650 to over 1,000, so I know it can be done, just need about 15 people posting non stop.


Last one was over 7300 posts... it wasn't until late afternoon/evening that it really picked up.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Ok, i'm going home, going to pick up on this then....

keep it goin!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

red robin is really good too


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I hate wal-mart


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nope, i should have stayed my ass home to watch the game......i got hit on my hood during the game.....you know those "You should really follow the Dodgers" commericials on FSW? Its true!!!!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I have never heard of Red Robin in my life..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

wal-mart is good ole wholesale


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> nope, i should have stayed my ass home to watch the game......i got hit on my hood during the game.....you know those "You should really follow the Dodgers" commericials on FSW? Its true!!!!


damn best game ever!!!!! you should have been there


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> I have never heard of Red Robin in my life..


 http://www.redrobin.com/


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

It has to much variety in one store


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I need a new avatar


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

yup Coco, no freedom on the lunch hour, I would go from 1-2 pm to avoid the lunch time rush...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

is chili's a nationwide resturant?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Coco said:


> http://www.redrobin.com/


Ohhh..thats just like Sonic's over here..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn I love sonics but the nearest one is like 45 minutes from me


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

After the accident NP, I got home in time to watch the 9th inning!!! I bet it was wicked awesome being at the game, now you are torturing me...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> yup Coco, no freedom on the lunch hour, I would go from 1-2 pm to avoid the lunch time rush...


 sometimes i take my lunch around 3 since we're so busy. it sucks, but oh well..at least i get to get out of the office for an hour.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

The sad thing is there is a Sonic's over here somewhere but Ive never been to one


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

philly cheese steak sounds good too.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Coco said:


> Went to Red Robins.


Been there a couple times, though it was in Ohio. There aren't any around here.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> After the accident NP, I got home in time to watch the 9th inning!!! I bet it was wicked awesome being at the game, now you are torturing me...


YES IT WAS!!!! everyone stood like half an hour after the game and all the dodgers spoke and lima ran around the field and they were the giants fans were getting bombed with peanuts and hot dogs hahahah


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Sonic is not like Red Robin......right? Only Sonic in SoCal is in Anaheim........and I'm not going to Angel territority :thumbdwn:


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

holy crap. this is insane, close to 2000 posts !!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

insane in the membrane


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

The way Red Robin is set up it looks like Sonic's bt who knows..


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

i hate that song


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I heard about all that NP. All my damn so called friends went to the game but didnt invite me....bastards all of them.....they are off my X-mas list


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> The way Red Robin is set up it looks like Sonic's bt who knows..


do we even have sonics in nj?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

insane in the brain


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I hate it too


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> insane in the brain


Type R; http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=708678&postcount=1825


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> do we even have sonics in nj?


they advertise it on tv so it has to be somewhere around here..


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Sonic is drive up. Red Robins is sit down. Totally different.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Damn I wish I had a Sonic burger right now......with mustard!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> Type R; http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=708678&postcount=1825


hahhahahaahah


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> Type R; http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=708678&postcount=1825


oh whatever


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> they advertise it on tv so it has to be somewhere around here..


maybe thre more down south, none in north nj.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> Type R; http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=708678&postcount=1825


 spelling differs.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

How was the weekend Coco....do much partying???


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

mmmm red lobster :cheers:


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco: blo me


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I dont know but I gotta find one..


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> I dont know but I gotta find one..


nothing special about them


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm gonna have in and out afterall


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

math class sucks


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Have you ever been to it?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

no, have u?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> math class sucks


ewww I hate math


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Lucky NP.....Get me two double-double pleeeze!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Lucky NP.....Get me two double-double pleeeze!!!


animal style :thumbup:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

obviously not


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> animal style :thumbup:


im interested!!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

U know it.....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and i cant do math


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> obviously not


i dunno i was just askin, cuz it seemed like uve been there and liked it. but never mind.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

me neither..


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> and i cant do math


i cant do bio


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I gotta charge my cell phone battery now


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> I gotta charge my cell phone battery now


my friend ust bought a new cell phone


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> i dunno i was just askin, cuz it seemed like uve been there and liked it. but never mind.


Errm..ok then...


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Errm..ok then...


yup


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Math is easy...all those years watching Sesame Street really paid off :thumbup:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

whos counting the posts?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Weekend consisted of watching the fight, which my boy Tito won. Later got piss drunk, woke up the next day with a huge hangover. Was going to wash the car, but it rained. Mostly watched football on Sunday and grabbed a bite to eat later. Not too much. I gotta say though, the fight was one of the best I've seen in a while.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Just got this cell phone, nothing fancy...no camera and its not a flip phone. Its a Nokia......does its job


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

whats everyones goal..post count wise


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Just got this cell phone, nothing fancy...no camera and its not a flip phone. Its a Nokia......does its job


motorola razr v3, insane phone. sells fr about 700 dollars


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I gotta get me a new phone, but the Sprint phones are really tacky.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

check the first post to see how you can check the count....


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> I gotta get me a new phone, but the Sprint phones are really tacky.


 switch. keep ur number


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> check the first post to see how you can check the count....


 too lazy, apache b4 was checkin out the post counts.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

will do


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> switch. keep ur number


 what company is running the best deals nowadays?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

My goal is not to be in last place.....

I saw all the new cell phones, a lot of crap I really dont need on some of them. I was able to download a Dodgers logo as my screensaver, and have "Paranoid" as my ring tone.....dont take much to make me happy


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

i wonder if the NF server is overlaoding yet?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> My goal is not to be in last place.....
> 
> I saw all the new cell phones, a lot of crap I really dont need on some of them. I was able to download a Dodgers logo as my screensaver, and have "Paranoid" as my ring tone.....dont take much to make me happy


and that costed u how much?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I thought Sprint had some good deals.....cant you get two Motorola Flip phones for the price of one....? Verizon has good deals most of the time...


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

you gotta watch out for those bs contracts..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I hate camera phones


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I hate camera phones


 me 2


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Verizon has the best service around here..never really hit you up with unknown costs.. i love it


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I've had nextel for 3 years now


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Verizon has the best service around here..never really hit you up with unknown costs.. i love it


 true and they have the best phones too. exclusive for them.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> I hate camera phones


 Why, what's the deal with them?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

My phone was free, the Dodgers logo and ring tone were .99 cents each.....


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> Why, what's the deal with them?


they suck, they break, the camera quality sux, and dust gets in there.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> I've had nextel for 3 years now


I've had mine for almost 2 now and I love it.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> I've had mine for almost 2 now and I love it.


ur back


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Got me a digital camera, so why have a phone with a crappy quality camera on it??


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I heard nextel is expensive though. How true is this?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Got me a digital camera, so why have a phone with a crappy quality camera on it??


howmany mP's?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Uhh having semi conversations in this thread is killing our pace to 10,0000 :thumbdwn:


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Uhh having semi conversations in this thread is killing our pace to 10,0000 :thumbdwn:


explain.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

expand the conversations..


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Time for Random Thoughts - I hate my cat!

Oh and its a 3.1 MP.....good enough for me!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I meant 10,000.....


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Time for Random Thoughts - I hate my cat!
> 
> Oh and its a 3.1 MP.....good enough for me!


dogs suck, cats are cool.
3.1 isnt bad.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

aww crap


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> aww crap


theres no one online rite now, its too slow


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I double posted....you slow bastids........looks like I'm looking at a one week ban :loser:


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> I double posted....you slow bastids........looks like I'm looking at a one week ban :loser:


it happens, i did it a couple of times, no one freakin posts crap.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Ahh well..


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

huh did you read the rules for this thread...nevermind, nothing happend.....everything is cool


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> huh did you read the rules for this thread...nevermind, nothing happend.....everything is cool


word up


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

on to the next page.....


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

SOMEONE SAY SOMEHTING INTERESTING?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

lets see how fast we can get to the next one..


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Well I gotta go back to work......


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow so if you leave there will only be two people left in here..


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

We need to go really fast now, stop thinking just type


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

woo wooo


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

You two need to work on your whoring skills


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

If I double post now, it doesn't matter because I already double posted right?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

It has to be some sort of a complete thought.......


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

i need to catch up on my post whoring skills..its been a while since ive done it haha


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I dont know, but maybe you could a one week ban for each double post? that would sux!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah that sure would *sux*. lol


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

lets not enforce the rules even more..


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

So much for the 10,000 mark......you guys all suck, we had a chance to make history here....a chance to be part of NF lore.....


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

we would need hella fast internet connections to make that count..


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

So you like stuff?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

yea i like lots of stuff


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Cool, cool...well I really need to work.....keep hope alive!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

have fun..i better not be the only one left in here damn it


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> yea i like lots of stuff


that could be the start of a VERY interesting convo.....dammit duty calls


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Alright hoes, name cars with the letters of the alphabet. I'll start.

Audi.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

haha it sure as hell would be..theres still later to catch up haha


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

BMW


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Cadillac


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Daewoo


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Elantra


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

Coco said:


> Elantra


Downshifting is cheating


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Ford


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Ford


dodge


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

GMC


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

Coco said:


> GMC


Saab


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

♣300zx♣ said:


> dodge


 Alphabetical order, doofus.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Honda


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

Coco said:


> Alphabetical order, doofus.


sorry


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

♣300zx♣ said:


> sorry


infinity


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

23 heure du gay!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

JAG


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

talkin to yourself now?


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

Coco said:


> JAG


??


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

what's goin on in here?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Kia


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

lambo


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

mazerati(sp?)


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

Coco said:


> lambo


Mazda


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Nissan


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

oldsmobile


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Nissan


OLS


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

penoz


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Pontiac


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

quit double posting letters


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

mmmmmm double double hamburger


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hm isnt my fault my connection is slow


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well get outa the stone age and get cable.


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

sno said:


> well get outa the stone age and get cable.


Or get OC3


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

ha as soon as I hit the lottery


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> ha as soon as I hit the lottery


hahhah it's not that much :fluffy:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

♣300zx♣ said:


> Or get OC3


i wasn't trying to get too specific.


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

♣300zx♣ said:


> Or get OC3


OC3 =256mps


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

QX


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

fiber?


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

sno said:


> fiber?


Cat 6


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hehe I know but for now it can wait..


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ranger


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I wish I was home sleeping in my bed


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

♣300zx♣ said:


> Cat 6


1000mbps


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Saturn


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> I wish I was home sleeping in my bed


me too.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

..i love getting Pm's from newbs


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

Coco said:


> Saturn


Trumph


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> ..i love getting Pm's from newbs


hahahah post them


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yea, let's see!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

good idea


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i love getting pms from OGs you get pranked. hahahaa


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

[waiting]Zzzzz[/waiting]


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> i love getting pms from OGs you get pranked. hahahaa


lol yup


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Just got this one 3 minutes ago:

are you hott? age?
i have a 200sx 5-speed V6, but im sellin it.


hahahaha


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I like when they say "hi if you ever need help with your car hit me up" LOL


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Just got this one 3 minutes ago:
> 
> are you hott? age?
> i have a 200sx 5-speed V6, but im sellin it.
> ...


hahahaha


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Just got this one 3 minutes ago:
> 
> are you hott? age?
> i have a 200sx 5-speed V6, but im sellin it.
> ...


5/5 :thumbdwn:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Just got this one 3 minutes ago:
> 
> are you hott? age?
> i have a 200sx 5-speed V6, but im sellin it.
> ...


 do you play along?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I like when they say "hi if you ever need help with your car hit me up" LOL


lol yes that is funny


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

oops


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

hahhah nice PM sno :thumbup:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Pace update: On pace for 4,000....at a rate of 250 posts per hour....

To get to the 10,000 mark....the rate has to be at 625 or greater until the end of the contest.....

that is all...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> hahhah nice PM sno :thumbup:


hehe


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Pace update: On pace for 4,000....at a rate of 250 posts per hour....
> 
> To get to the 10,000 mark....the rate has to be at 625 or greater until the end of the contest.....
> 
> that is all...


I got you a double double but I ate it :fluffy:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Pace update: On pace for 4,000....at a rate of 250 posts per hour....
> 
> To get to the 10,000 mark....the rate has to be at 625 or greater until the end of the contest.....
> 
> that is all...


thanks for the analysis.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

they guys at jiffy lube down the street told me i was low on blinker fluid, does any one know where i can fine any?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Coco said:


> do you play along?


no I just delete the pm


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

big green monsters are skary!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Flying V said:


> they guys at jiffy lube down the street told me i was low on blinker fluid, does any one know where i can fine any?


APC.com lol


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> thanks for the analysis.


 i like analsysis


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> APC.com lol


hahaha


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> i like analsysis


anal with your sis? video?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> APC.com lol


 k thanks, i need more. no wonder my car is soo slow now


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i bet you do, aggie.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

who's aggie?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> anal with your sis? video?


 yeah, shes soo fine. the video is at her house though, she doesnt want any one to see it yet.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

ohhh things might get interesting..


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> who's aggie?


 I AM I AM


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> yeah, shes soo fine. the video is at her house though, she doesnt want any one to see it yet.


i can pay pal you money.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

atleast we beat the hell outta k state


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> i can pay pal you money.


 500 dollars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no less


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

don't ever use video tape it will come back to haunt you :thumbdwn: lol


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:



> atleast we beat the hell outta k state


congrats.

when did you get over 5k posts?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

flyin v is teh newest aggie.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:
 

> congrats.
> 
> when did you get over 5k posts?


 wow, today i guess. im 1337 now bishes


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> don't ever use video tape it will come back to haunt you :thumbdwn: lol


i have nekkid pics of my ex g/f on my computer. >=D


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> flyin v


coco what happened to the "RAINBOW" avatar you asked for ?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> don't ever use video tape it will come back to haunt you :thumbdwn: lol


 do you know?

story please!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> congrats.
> 
> when did you get over 5k posts?


 you're on my ass to pass me.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> coco what happened to the "RAINBOW" avatar you asked for ?


 its cumming er i mean comming from blankgazex


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Coco said:


> you're on my ass to pass me.


 you like it like that dont you?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Coco said:


> you're on my ass to pass me.


i like being there.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Flying V said:


> its cumming er i mean comming from blankgazex


hahahahaha


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> i have nekkid pics of my ex g/f on my computer. >=D


 post those bishes


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> you're on my ass to pass me.


no comment


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> coco what happened to the "RAINBOW" avatar you asked for ?


 did you say you were going to make it for me? or was it someone else?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> post those bishes


hahahahaha, i'm not that mean.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

im soo awesome, all you you should pay homage right now


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Pace update: On pace for 4,000....at a rate of 250 posts per hour....
> 
> To get to the 10,000 mark....the rate has to be at 625 or greater until the end of the contest.....
> 
> that is all...


I still think it may be possible. Look at the last one... it took most of the day last time to reach 2000 posts, but it finished with over 7000. Form traffic is always highest in the evening hours based on the logs.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> hahahahaha, i'm not that mean.


 yeah you are, you just dont know it yet


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Scott said:


> I still think it may be possible. Look at the last one... it took most of the day last time to reach 2000 posts, but it finished with over 7000. Form traffic is always highest in the evening hours based on the logs.


[butthead]hehe, you said log.[/butthead]


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Scott said:


> I still think it may be possible. Look at the last one... it took most of the day last time to reach 2000 posts, but it finished with over 7000. Form traffic is always highest in the evening hours based on the logs.


EXCELLENT!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i feel so violated.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeaa we can make it to 10,000 then..


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Scott said:


> I still think it may be possible. Look at the last one... it took most of the day last time to reach 2000 posts, but it finished with over 7000. Form traffic is always highest in the evening hours based on the logs.


 yeah, it gets kinda slow during the day. all you guys have to " work" and stuff


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> i feel so violated.


you like it !


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Coco said:


> i feel so violated.


sorry aboot that.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sno said:


> sorry aboot that.


hahahaha r u canadian


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

[butt head]huuuh shuut up beavis[/butt head]


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> hahahaha r u canadian


haha, hellz no. i just think it's teh funnay.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> hahahaha r u canadian


 he just wants FCS's nutts


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> sorry aboot that.


 never mind, there was something on my chair. 

baahahahaha


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> he just wants FCS's nutts


i don't think so aggie, no want take walk, make sex.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Flying V said:


> he just wants FCS's nutts


 nutts arent for guys


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

coco likes nutts


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> i don't think so aggie, no want take walk, make sex.


 are you an indian now?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^please refer:
http://home.comcast.net/~yellowsno/video/bangbangbang.swf


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

peanutts or almounds? i personly like almonds better


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> ^please refer:
> http://home.comcast.net/~yellowsno/video/bangbangbang.swf


 you just want bang bang bang


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

badger badger badger


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> coco likes nutts


 deeeez nuts! haha


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> you just want bang bang bang


no, the girl he talks to is "annie" and you're "aggie" so i was making a funnay but you weren't clever enough to catch it.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

I JUST WANT BANG BANG BANG


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> no, the girl he talks to is "annie" and you're "aggie" so i was making a funnay but you weren't clever enough to catch it.


 well you know, look where i go to school


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> well you know, look where i go to school


 2nd double post!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

rule breaking focker


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> rule breaking focker


haha


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

uh ohh...spaghetti oh


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

mmm, pasta


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Coco said:


> deeeez nuts! haha












dooz nutts


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

we're the double posting texans. :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i set my fire alarm off last night making pasta


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

beef-a-roni


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Flying V said:


> dooz nutts


 She's HOT.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> we're the double posting texans. :thumbup:


hahahahah texans beat choakland raiders :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Coco said:


> we're the double posting texans. :thumbup:


 aye we are

and you guys just need to post faster


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Coco said:


> She's HOT.


i'd fuck her.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> hahahahah texans beat choakland raiders :thumbup:


 is that where you live?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

you guys would f*ck anyone


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> hahahahah texans beat choakland raiders :thumbup:


 hell yeah, good game too. :thumbup:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Flying V said:


> is that where you live?


HELLLL NO


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

hahaha


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> you guys would f*ck anyone


I agree


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

HAHAHAH I LOVE THAT PIC


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> you guys would f*ck anyone


 you wouldn't?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> HELLLL NO


 well i figured, since the ..peircings... and then hal and now california....


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> hahaha


 dubya pwns you!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Woo-hoo, boss when home....so I can be a dirty little whore for the rest of the day!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i only fuck good lookin girls, sorry coco.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> you wouldn't?


only if they dress up like clowns hahahaha


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nahh uhhhh


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you people are such whores


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Flying V said:


> dubya pwns you!


 you misspelled dubya in your sig. change it before someone pwns yer ass.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> i only fuck good lookin girls, sorry coco.


 awww sad face...

































for me to poop on!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> you people are such whores


point being?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> only if they dress up like clowns hahahaha


 OMGHI2U!!! :waving:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Haven't pooped in two days


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Coco said:


> you misspelled dubya in your sig. change it before someone pwns yer ass.


 i dont know what you are talking aboot


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> Houston Nissan Enthusiasts
> Club Mofo Cone Killa
> DUYBA PWNS YOU
> Custom Maxima and Nissan parts made here


HAHAHA, DUYBA!!! PWNED!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

And as a note, addiction in any form is a bad thing


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Haven't pooped in two days


thanks for the info! :thumbup:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i pooped today.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> HAHAHA, DUYBA!!! PWNED!!!!


 DAMN YOU

YOU GO TO HELL. YOU GOT TO HELL AND YOU DIE


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Aboot is a funny word, like goulash


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> DAMN YOU
> 
> YOU GO TO HELL. YOU GOT TO HELL AND YOU DIE


lmfao


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

get it out the poop shootttt


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

das boot


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> i pooped today.


 i have thrice been to the tiolet for the poop action... damn peanutt butter


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Haven't pooped in two days


 prune juice, its what's for shitters.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Haven't pooped in two days


Quick, put me in your will and go eat lots of cheese :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> Aboot is a funny word, like goulash


 hahahah fucking russians


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Yeah and thats for the double-double....was it everything i expected it to be?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

who's dressing up for halloween


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> Yeah and thats for the double-double....was it everything i expected it to be?


 yes it was....?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Yeah and thats for the double-double....was it everything i expected it to be?


and some :thumbup:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you might want to go to teh doc for an over-active sphincter.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

So far 4 members are fighting it out to win the weeklong ban:

altim8ga - 3 reports
flying v - 1 report
drift240sxdrag - 1 report
zaoemaster - 1 report

Remember, you don't get banned for breaking the rules. The person who breaks them the most in this thread gets the weeklong ban.  Because I have no interest in reading through several thousand posts I'm relying on the "contestants" to report violations.

BTW, I am verifying the reports, so don't bother submitting bogus ones.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

its not funny when you cant poop.....damn poopy heads


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> who's dressing up for halloween


 I am, but don't know what yet. Last year I was a clown...of course.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> who's dressing up for halloween


 i am, and i bet i know what you're dressing up like


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Flying V said:


> i am, and i bet i know what you're dressing up like


what


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Scott said:


> So far 4 members are fighting it out to win the weeklong ban:
> 
> altim8ga - 3 reports
> flying v - 1 report
> ...


 and thats why we love you Scott


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> who's dressing up for halloween


I think I'm gonna be Ghandi but I don't know how well that will be received.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Scott said:


> flying v - 1 report


he should have 2, i know this because i reported him twice.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I walk by the restroom only wondering how sweet it must feel.....


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

who is zaoemaster


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> what


 Alex Trebeck


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> what


 a ho...from club mofo.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> what


school girl?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> its not funny when you cant poop.....damn poopy heads


i haved heard the word poopy head used since kindergarten hahaha


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> a ho...from club mofo.


lol that's everyday !


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> he should have 2, i know this because i reported him twice.


 and again sno,

you go to hell. you go to hell and you die..... mr.hat


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> I am, but don't know what yet. Last year I was a clown...of course.


I thought that was your every day attire


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm gonna be a pirate for halloween....or Little Alex from Clockwork Orange


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> and again sno,
> 
> you go to hell. you go to hell and you die..... mr.hat


awww :kiss: i love you too


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> I walk by the restroom only wondering how sweet it must feel.....


 being the mexican that you are, you probably haven't taken any medication. try some vapor rub and light a candle.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> lol that's everyday !


 :showpics:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

sno said:


> he should have 2, i know this because i reported him twice.


I only see one...


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

good day for houston sports yesterday, astros goin to playoffs and texans beat the raiders. go stros!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> awww :kiss: i love you too


 why dont you kiss a little lower


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I thought that was your every day attire


 It is, but without the makeup and clown shoes.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Scott said:


> I only see one...


ghey


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> I walk by the restroom only wondering how sweet it must feel.....


just start with the coffee and beer, because both caffine and alcohol make your body not want to retain water.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Flying V said:


> why dont you kiss a little lower


HEY, get a room or take it to PM



edit: you guys and gals suck


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm gonna be catwoman I got the new costume like the new movie :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Coco said:


> It is, but without the makeup and clown shoes.


 so just the funny clothes?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> just start with the coffee and beer, because both caffine and alcohol make your body not want to retain water.


you pee out yer butt?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

just eat something with fiber in it..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sno said:


> you pee out yer butt?


hahahahh wtf? :fluffy:


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

my g/f apparently wants to be a slutty pirate... owrks for me :cheers:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> HEY, get a room or take it to PM


double post = pwnage


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> you pee out yer butt?


 i do


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> hahahahh wtf? :fluffy:


wu was talkin about poopin and he's talkin about retaining water... put teh two together and you tell me what you come up with.


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

peepee!!!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

xhris said:


> my g/f apparently wants to be a slutty pirate... owrks for me :cheers:


who are you?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sno said:


> you pee out yer butt?


uhm, no, but the water won't be absorbed by your intestines either so it'll make the poop loose and flow out :thumbup:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm gonna eat my g/f's cooking tonight, that usually runs right through me...lol, I'm glad she dont know about this forum..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sno said:


> wu was talkin about poopin and he's talkin about retaining water... put teh two together and you tell me what you come up with.


ok got it!!! lol :fluffy:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

owrks is not a word


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

xhris said:


> peepee!!!!


seriously, :wtf:


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

im just a guy who joined todfay for the post whore, look at my coutn already!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

back from class, which hurts my ass


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> seriously, :wtf:


 i concur whole heartedly my african american brother


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sno said:


> who are you?


he's the guy with the slutty pirate girlfriend


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

xhris said:


> im just a guy who joined todfay for the post whore, look at my coutn already!!


 whoo hoo. you suck :thumbdown:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

tryin to roll, but feelin like bobe dole


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Flying V said:


> so just the funny clothes?


 yep.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

xhris said:


> im just a guy who joined todfay for the post whore, look at my coutn already!!


for the love of god learn to type!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

whos gonna get charged a toll


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> whoo hoo. you suck :thumbdown:


haha, pwned by teh smilie


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

your making me sad stop


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

actually i think more like this fluffy :fluffpol:, cuz of my sexyness factor


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> yep.


late reaction there coco


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> back from class, which hurts my ass


I don't even wanna know what class that was


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and i may just get charged a toll


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

haha pwnt by the class!!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

by a very hairy troll


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

hahahaa and use the damn spellcheck button.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

xhris said:


> haha pwnt by the class!!!!


haha pwned by pwnt


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

err..okay


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you suck at ryhming, so why dont you start dying. 
you got shit for brains, which is bringing me so much pain that 
im gonna have to make you dance with a train, mang

word up bishes


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Flying V said:


> you suck at ryhming, so why dont you start dying.
> you got shit for brains, which is bringing me so much pain that
> im gonna have to make you dance with a train, mang
> 
> word up bishes


word to your mother


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> late reaction there coco


 i'm workin here! lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> actually i think more like this fluffy :fluffpol:, cuz of my sexyness factor


so your man-boobs bounce when you do the pole dance?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> haha pwned by pwnt


 pwned by the pwnt = pwned by princess = ultimate


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i like to think im smart,
but all i can do is fart,
and my brothas name is bart,
hes really got a heart.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> so your man-boobs bounce when you do the pole dance?


haha, and the belly too.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

this ain't nothing but a gansta party...weeerd.


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Flying V said:


> pwned by the pwnt = pwned by princess = ultimate


neg hard neg there


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

my man boob bounce on their own free will


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> so your man-boobs bounce when you do the pole dance?


 Wu,is there something you need to tell us?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

so how is everyone doing today


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

xhris said:


> neg hard neg there


 stfu noob, and post pics of your pirate g/f


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im all cake and friggin cookies


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> so how is everyone doing today


 HEY!


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

ok ill do that in a sec


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Flying V said:


> stfu noob, and post pics of your pirate g/f


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

when your entire life hangs in the balance of winning a post whore contest, then you know its pathetic.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

im doing just great


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

ollfluff:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> my man boob bounce on their own free will


TMI dammit TMI. I never needed to know that


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

call me a butt pirate


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> call me a butt pirate


hey butt pirate.


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> call me a butt pirate


a pirate of butts you are then


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i have lots to tell


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Flying V said:


> HEY!












im soo fucking hot


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> call me a butt pirate


or call him a rump ranger


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> call me a butt pirate


 butt pirate


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm having a horrible month


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i hate cold weather and school is outright depressing


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> hey butt pirate.


 HEY!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

soon i wont be able to walk around wearing flip flops or loafers without socks


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

man boobs = sick


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm doing a'ight....need some food though.....


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Flying V said:


> HEY!


are youy having fun>?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

least not without getting frost bite


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> i have lots to tell


so do tell..


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> I'm doing a'ight....need some food though.....


 me too


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> ollfluff:


pwned by :fluffpol:


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i hate cold weather and school is outright depressing


ill have to disagree with the former, i happen to enjoy cold weather, school however is depressing


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i pole dance too


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

YEAH!


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> I'm doing a'ight....need some food though.....


food would be nice, i hate paying for food, but food tastes good.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I wish it would rain here


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

What about Booty Bandit? That's right along the lines of Butt Pirate.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

WHAT!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

sno said:


> man boobs = sick


sick? you mean sexy.....dont fight the urge sno


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

OKAY!


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

bagel and cream cheese pwns this forum


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

LETS GO!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> man boobs = sick












you're right.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> sick? you mean sexy.....dont fight the urge sno


man boobs are good for bisexuals cause they get boobs and d*ck


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> food would be nice, i hate paying for food, but food tastes good.


yeah can you believe some places want to charge you for food....what has this world come to


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i need implants


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

everyone will be pwn3d on this thread sooner or later


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> man boobs are good for bisexuals cause they get boobs and d*ck


makes senses, ill buy into that theory


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

neg no one can pwn me


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my school wants 7.50 for a crap meal...who do you have to fuck to get a T bone around here?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

xhris said:


> neg no one can pwn me


you've been pwned since you got here


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

i think everyone has already been self pwn3d.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

xhris said:


> neg no one can pwn me


self pwnage rawks!


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> you've been pwned since you got here


lies!! lies i tell you


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

the cafeteria lady hahaha


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

if you get pwn3d and no one was around to witness....were you still pwn3d?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

thats the world. 90% of what you hear is bs. you just heard more of it lol


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

pwned by a crappy question


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> i think everyone has already been self pwn3d.


is that some new term for masturbation?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hehehe, i love parfait.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> man boobs = sick












you're right. oh, and they're called moobs.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

xhris said:


> lies!! lies i tell you


how bout u get urself an avatar?


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

yeah so, anyone seen that tiffany teen pr0n , sum hardcore stuff


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> sick? you mean sexy.....dont fight the urge sno


fighting... fighting... need to fight teh urge... arrgggghhh! i heard sno was into that tho.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> is that some new term for masturbation?


if it is a lotta ppl have been doing quite a lot of jurkin.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> is that some new term for masturbation?


LMAO, no. :cheers:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

yummy in the tummy


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> hehehe, i love parfait.


parfait and quiche are two foods that real men don't eat


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> yummy in the tummy


very untimely post.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

xhris said:


> yeah so, anyone seen that tiffany teen pr0n , sum hardcore stuff


hell yea thats some good shiznit


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I self pwned myself last night :jump:


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I self pwned myself last night :jump:


how may i ask


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> parfait and quiche are two foods that real men don't eat



WTF are those things? I bet Coco knows....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I self pwned myself last night :jump:


least you can remember back to last nite


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> very untimely post.


yea..bad timing haha


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i think we need a count update soon.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> I self pwned myself last night :jump:


Keep talking like that am I'm gonna self pwn.....err, nevermind......time for a cig


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

the tiffany teen pr0n!!! anyone seen it!???


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> I self pwned myself last night :jump:


 :jawdrop: 

pics? lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Keep talking like that am I'm gonna self pwn.....err, nevermind......time for a cig


pervert!!!!11


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i think we need a count update soon.


i would lik one now


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I self pwned myself last night :jump:


 :showpics: don't say it if ya ain't gonna show it


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> WTF are those things? I bet Coco knows....


 hey, wtf homie?!!?!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> :jawdrop:
> 
> pics? lol


check your pm


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

xhris said:


> the tiffany teen pr0n!!! anyone seen it!???


umm i already said yes


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

we should get it at 2500 posts


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> check your pm


 i want pics too!!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

an offocial update every 500 posts wouldnt be such a bad idea.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> an offocial update every 500 posts wouldnt be such a bad idea.


true dat


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I smell bacon.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> check your pm


 :drool: i think you need some ice.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

YES I NEED ICE


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you dont have time for PMs! this is a one track game.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

will the thread and post record be broken?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> :drool: i think you need some ice.


forward!!forward!!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

its not hard to just go check it yourselves..haha jk


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

what would you need ice to self-pwn for?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

isnt ice a slick word for some street drug?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> will the thread and post record be broken?


i tihkn it already has been broken


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i need ice for my booby


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> i tihkn it already has been broken


no last 24 was 7500 I think


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i need ice for my booby


prevent breast cancer


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Records are meant to be broken


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> isnt ice a slick word for some street drug?


ice is street for diamond. dammit learn your translations


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

In the past hour I think we did about 10 or more pages already


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ice is street for diamond. dammit learn your translations


sorry yo. i just be jivin.


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

ummmmm, well..... avatars are for losers so...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

we're still slow. more posting must be had.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i like my avatar.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

only ten?? damn come on whores !!!! you can do better then that


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> In the past hour I think we did about 10 or more pages already


keep it going! make 20 in this next hour!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

how bout those skins?


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

dag yo, 10 is alot


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

You're slow, you live up to your name.... :thumbdwn:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm bored with my avatar now


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> we're still slow. more posting must be had.


no one frekin posts, i hate double posting, thats self-pwnage


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm not a post whore. I am a mass post producer. MPP for short.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you need a new one. the chiwawa one was better!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I was hittin them skins last nite


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm bored with my avatar now


i like ur avatar!!!


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm bored with my avatar now


me 2, change it to the self pwn


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> how bout those skins?


your a skins fan?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i want a sugar coookie


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

20 pages is the goal in the next hour starting now..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> 20 pages is the goal in the next hour starting now..


30


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

goals are for noobs


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Yes, that is a good goal to have


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

xhris said:


> me 2, change it to the self pwn


not a bad idea for teh n00b.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

xhris said:


> me 2, change it to the self pwn


I'm agreeing with the n00b, something must be wrong


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> 20 pages is the goal in the next hour starting now..


ill do it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> your a skins fan?


im sparking convo...im more ravens but ehh, ravens arent lookin great, not that skins look fantastic either.


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

oh man, you guys are my friends now right???


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> 30


alright even better..


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

How can you agree with a noob, its unnatural..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im your best friend!


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

xhris said:


> oh man, you guys are my friends now right???


go back to ur cave


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

xhris said:


> oh man, you guys are my friends now right???


aw, how cute.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

skins are struggling right now


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

YESSS i cant wait to tell my imaginary friends!!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

xhris said:


> oh man, you guys are my friends now right???


no comment


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Freaking noob lovers!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

49ers until I die. no matter how bad they suck this year.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Damn Chiefs are struggling.....it breaks my heart


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> skins are struggling right now


you gotta have hope...1-3 i believe...it could be 0-4


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> 49ers until I die. no matter how bad they suck this year.


HAHAHAHAH MY RAMS KICKED YOUR WINLESS NINERS ASS LAST NIGHT


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> 49ers until I die. no matter how bad they suck this year.


they suck perdy bad


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

xhris said:


> oh man, you guys are my friends now right???


LMAO, that's a call for a swirlie if I ever heard one


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> forward!!forward!!


 sorry bro. the pm subject said "FOR YOUR EYES ONLY".


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

damn this slow ass dial up..


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Damn Chiefs are struggling.....it breaks my heart


BAAAHAHAHA TEXANS WUPPED up on the chiefs!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

watching the making of doughnuts is hott!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> you gotta have hope...1-3 i believe...it could be 0-4


yeah 1-3


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Joe Montana was my favorite player....and I loved the 49ers....then they traded him and my world came crashing down....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

see, it coulda been worse


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> sorry bro. the pm subject said "FOR YOUR EYES ONLY".


Hey, I can keep a secret :thumbup:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

man im gettin tired..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

loss to browns made everyone go o0o0o0o0o shit.


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Hey, I can keep a secret :thumbup:


no bewbs for ur virgin eyes


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> sorry bro. the pm subject said "FOR YOUR EYES ONLY".


that was a delyaed reply


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

coco's eyes only


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Hey, I can keep a secret :thumbup:


so can i


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

xhris said:


> BAAAHAHAHA TEXANS WUPPED up on the chiefs!!


3 points is not "Whupped".......ass 

Damn Green throwing that INT......ugghhh


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its hard to have serious convos when ur so focuesed on whoring.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> man im gettin tired..


you are not a TRUE post whore :thumbdwn:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

anyone who calls my cell i tell them ill get back to them tomorrow lol


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

-sigh- I once was..


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

man o man, this is draining the very essence of my life away post by post, whore away bishes!!!! im out

sincerly Teh n00b


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im a hard working man...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> anyone who calls my cell i tell them ill get back to them tomorrow lol


you are a TRUE post whore :thumbup:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> anyone who calls my cell i tell them ill get back to them tomorrow lol


hahahah my boss came and I told her come back later I'm busy


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

make that a man whos hardley working.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> that was a delyaed reply


 WHAAAAAT!? by like 30 seconds. lol

i took a lil break. YEEEEEEEEAAAH!!!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> -sigh- I once was..


You can be once again!!! Its like riding a bike....


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its like im in a disco club and im gettin ma goove on


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Eh, I'm home getting pwn3d by the dial-up


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

they say white people cant dance but im out to proove that wrong!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Eh, I'm home getting pwn3d by the dial-up


 :thumbdwn: dial up blows


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> they say white people cant dance but im out to proove that wrong!


breakdance?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i got T1 to back me up


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

My boss is old, his back hurts, he had to go to therapy. So that explains why I'm here....


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> :thumbdwn: dial up blows


t3+


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> breakdance?


every dance.


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

i can harlem shake like a mofo on crack


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> every dance.


eventhe goomba dance?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> :thumbdwn: dial up blows


it sure does..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i do some mean swing.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I can crip walk


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

where is our post update?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

my chess hurs, and i can breeef.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im listening to break dancing music now..its keeping me running strong.


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Coco said:


> my chess hurs, and i can breeef.


we didnt aks u dat


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> my chess hurs, and i can breeef.


lmao, git summ azzz.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

xhris said:


> we didnt aks u dat


why u all up in his grill for?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the funniest white boy song has gotta be "Baby Got Back" lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

move over bacon now there's something meatier


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

you = teh suck. wu knows what i'm talking abau.


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> why u all up in his grill for?


foo dont be hatin


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

whenever i hear that song come on i get all excited and happy


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I have to go to the bathroom but the real sad thing is I dont want to because Im afraid Ill miss to much..i think im becoming a post whore again..


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Your appearance is comical to me.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> the funniest white boy song has gotta be "Baby Got Back" lol


That song used to be my anthem


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> I have to go to the bathroom but the real sad thing is I dont want to because Im afraid Ill miss to much..i think im becoming a post whore again..


1, 2, 1, 2, 3 gotta pee gotta pee gotta pee!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> I have to go to the bathroom but the real sad thing is I dont want to because Im afraid Ill miss to much..i think im becoming a post whore again..


why how long do you plan on being in there? lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

u can do almost anything with potatoes.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Coco said:


> my chess hurs, and i can breeef.


Basically...what? Hold on, i gotta put my vest on...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

jesus, i can't keep up. everytime i refresh the convo moves to another page.


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> why how long do you plan on being in there? lol


as long as the act of self pwnage takes


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

lol nope i can hold it..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

There's no way I'll win, but I'll contribute to the 10,000 post goal


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

sno said:


> jesus, i can't keep up. everytime i refresh the convo moves to another page.


thats because whoring >> u


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

gotta go gotta go gotta go...before i do somethin stupid!


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

sno said:


> jesus, i can't keep up. everytime i refresh the convo moves to another page.


aint it sweet


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

hold it till it hurts


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

:fluffy:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> I have to go to the bathroom but the real sad thing is I dont want to because Im afraid Ill miss to much..i think im becoming a post whore again..


Cherish the minutes in the bathroom....one day *poof* you might be able to enjoy it anymore


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> aint it sweet


we are rockin and rollin.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> why how long do you plan on being in there? lol


a minute but right now we are doing two pages in that time..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

P-Poppin' by Ludachris is my new anthem :thumbup:


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

hey, who gets walton and johnson in the mornings?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's a tip, use alt+S to submit a post, it's alot faster.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im making 10% of it!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> a minute but right now we are doing two pages in that time..


hurrry ruuuuunnnnnn


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Basically...what? Hold on, i gotta put my vest on...


 LMAO! That's what i'm talking about!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im workin on my buddy apache.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Cherish the minutes in the bathroom....one day *poof* you might be able to enjoy it anymore


[email protected] constipation


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh man, there goes my inbox. I think I had 700 new emails last time.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i pooped this smornin, im good to go!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

everyone havin fun?


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> oh man, there goes my inbox. I think I had 700 new emails last time.


thats why gmail pwns all


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> hurrry ruuuuunnnnnn


im holding it until it dulls out for a sec over here..right now we are runnin hot  haha


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

so what really did come first, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> im workin on my buddy apache.


I don't want to hear what you and your ghey buddy are up to.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

xhris said:


> thats why gmail pwns all


LOL, I don't need no gmail. I got outlook.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> [email protected] constipation


Stop laughing at me...I was once like you.....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its gettin hot in hurrrrrrr


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> so what really did come first, the chicken or the egg?


THE CHICKEN!!!! because god wouldnt make an egg, cuz an egg can fall off the wall and have a big fall


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> so what really did come first, the chicken or the egg?


the egg dude, it was the egg


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I forgot all about this.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> im holding it until it dulls out for a sec over here..right now we are runnin hot  haha


 you must have eaten some spicy indian food. lol


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> im holding it until it dulls out for a sec over here..right now we are runnin hot  haha


there is hope for you yet :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the egg is actually a spaceship, its a government conspiracy


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

..so take off all yo clothes


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

someone bump my rep back up to 100


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> ..so take off all yo clothes


word!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

we need an NWS post whore competition


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

walton and johnson radio show rules, who gets it??


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

all this talk about going to the restroom now I have to go


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> we need an NWS post whore competition


that would be interesting.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Coco said:


> you must have eaten some spicy indian food. lol


lol nah i only gots to pee pee..it isnt that serious


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

who came first, apache or his wife? (those here in the AM should know the answer to this)


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> ..so take off all yo clothes


thanks for the permission, but i did the the minute my boss left...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this is your idea of fun?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

30 second breather, pee faster!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, who thinks I can make it to 9,000posts by 7:00AM?


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> 30 second breather, pee faster!


when i push my pee it hurts!! sometimes it bleeds


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

time for a snack


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its lots of fun, it almost makes me forget its mond...that bad day.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm going for 9k, baby


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> thanks for the permission, but i did the the minute my boss left...


haha and Im not even going to ask why..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> we need an NWS post whore competition


haven't you got the permanent ban yet?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

*update*

apachewoolf 427 
NickZac 366 
Altim8GA 255 
Coco 177 
nismoprincess 167 
Flying V 161 
slow_sentra322 140 
rafiks2000Altima 134 
NissanGirl2ooSX 88 
Wufaded 87 
niky 69 
irontom 64 
sno 57 
drift240sxdrag 37 
xhris 37 
S12ken 36 
krylonkoopa 30 
spelch 17 
Bumpin 15 
♣300zx♣ 14 
Scott 12 
Radioaktiv 10 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 10 
bII 8 
kaptainkrollio 6 
FCS 6 
NotAnotherHonda 3 
BlankgazeX 1 
Exalta 1 
zAoemaster 1


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Oh shit, I forgot about this. I'd better get posting...

although in truth, I have no urge to whore.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

xhris said:


> when i push my pee it hurts!! sometimes it bleeds


congratulations!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

tell me why, aint nothing but a heartache!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

c'mon, I'm taking bets.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

WOOT!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

someone may have an std...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

G-G-G-G G-UNIT


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm going for 9k, baby


good luck you couldn't bet 800 last time


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

sno said:


> apachewoolf 427
> NickZac 366
> Altim8GA 255
> Coco 177
> ...


my goel is to destroy you sno!!! your going down to china town mofo


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

he's back!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> haven't you got the permanent ban yet?


I'm immortal.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> haha and Im not even going to ask why..


you should go to the restroom now....and this doesnt have anything to do with our post counts so close together....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its all about the yin and yang


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

I WANT TO FLY A KITE


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this thread needs a bump


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

xhris said:


> my goel is to destroy you sno!!! your going down to china town mofo


it's good to have goals (even weak, pathetic goals)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

xhris said:


> my goel is to destroy you sno!!! your going down to china town mofo


i really don't think so.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i love kits, their so darned cool.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> you should go to the restroom now....and this doesnt have anything to do with our post counts so close together....


Sureee..you sneak


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ahhhhhhh


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

monday night football will be boring tonight


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> I WANT TO FLY A KITE


kites are cool.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my dog pwnz joo!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> i love kits, their so darned cool.


 YES, THEY ARE REAL COOL!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

hell no, its about the Wu and the Tang


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sno said:


> i really don't think so.


you sound a little intimidated by the n00b


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm multitasking


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Flying V said:


> HAHAHAHA


wow great post


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Flying V said:


> YES, THEY ARE REAL COOL!


they only work when its windy thou which kinda sucks.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> monday night football will be boring tonight


yep, i don't have anyone playing on my fantasy team.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> monday night football will be boring tonight


I'm gonna pretend you didnt say that....


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> my dog pwnz joo!


 I WISH I HAD A DOG


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm back beechus!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

xhris said:


> wow great post


yours isn't any better.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think I can get to 9k. Bets?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

once it wasnt windy and i tried t fly and kit and it just fell to the ground.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> they only work when its windy thou which kinda sucks.


 IT IS NOW WINDY HERE. TELEPORT


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> I'm back beechus!!


no one cares.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sno said:


> yep, i don't have anyone playing on my fantasy team.


hahaha me either I got my first loss this week


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's raining here.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

HEY!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i locked myself in my room and cried for a month.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ha, the OGs no longer pwn the whoring title


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> it's raining here.


lucky


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> you sound a little intimidated by the n00b


no one intimidates me.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

god i smelled bad.


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

so, how bout them stros?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I know i didn't miss anything


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> it's raining here.


 IT IS NOW RAINIING HERE TOO


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

good thing I got no class tomorrow.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> hahaha me either I got my first loss this week


good.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i locked myself in my room and cried for a month.


we're wishing you never got out


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i hate rain, its so, wet.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

xhris said:


> so, how bout them stros?


 STROS PWNED LAST NIGHT


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Astro's are losing to the Braves in the first round, just like everytime.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Beautiful day here in L.A.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> we're wishing you never got out


thats because i have more posts than joo!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Flying V said:


> STROS PWNED LAST NIGHT


 UGH, IM GETTING SOO TO'D


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

someone buy parts from me. Look in sig.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sno said:


> good.


don't hate focker


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

bathroom break..


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> this thread needs a bump


Maybe 10,000 bumps?


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Astro's are losing to the Braves in the first round, just like everytime.


NEG!!!! that is a lie


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Anyone else's nuts itch? Princess?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> good thing I got no class tomorrow.


you've never had class


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i would but im too busy whoring!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Beautiful day here in L.A.


yes sir!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Astro's are losing to the Braves in the first round, just like everytime.


QUIT TALKING IN SUCH BIG LETTERS!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BUY PARTS FROM ME!!!!!


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

nut itches feel good


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i've got to catch princess


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

X is in denial. Clemens is going to get rocked. you heard it hear first.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

sno said:


> QUIT TALKING IN SUCH BIG LETTERS!!!



 Fah Q


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I'll cheer for the Astros, just 'cause I don't recall them being good in decades. Although I don't really follow baseball


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> QUIT TALKING IN SUCH BIG LETTERS!!!


 STOP BEING A COPIER


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Maybe 10,000 bumps?


kinda like yer moms crotch.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

astroglide rawks!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I go to class sometimes


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

(I'm glad this is OT and offense is not allowed to be taken)


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> X is in denial. Clemens is going to get rocked. you heard it hear first.


OMG NEG THAT IS THE MOST CHICKEN ISH I DID EVER HEAR


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Anyone else's nuts itch? Princess?


yes they do


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Damn you guys are slower than this morning....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i try to go to class but it makes me sooo sleepy


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Fah Q


no


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

chicken gave me a bad coupon.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> yes they do


:showpics:


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> kinda like yer moms crotch.


I wouldn't know there, sno. I would not know.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh my, gazoontite!


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

anyone play paintball????


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

THIS PASTA TASTES LIKE BURNING


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Keep reading, your brain will swell from the sheer size of my letters.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

:fluffpol: nope


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOOK AT MY SIG!!! BUY< BUY< BUY


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

lotta my buddies do, cant say i have much.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Paintball is cool. Remember to wear a cup. Just incase.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I can read Atlim's font from across the room


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

If you think my vocabulary is big.......


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I GOTS LOTS FOR SALE. YOU WANT NUMBA 1 FAST CAH?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Who wants a gold star?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Small room?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i was catcher on my little leage team and once i forgot to wear a cup and ill be damned karma got me!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> LOOK AT MY SIG!!! BUY< BUY< BUY


spammer


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Paintball is cool. Remember to wear a cup. Just incase.


yeah i got hit really close once and never made the mistake not too, but for speedball its annoying


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> I can read Atlim's font from across the room



 SCORE!!!!!!




just like the braves are going to do against Houston.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Altim8ga you big font bastid


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Team 1...checking in!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> Who wants a gold star?


me :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

free bump


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

No gold star for me, but I'll take a lollipop.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

actually it was a fastball that got me.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Oh my, gazoontite!


 thats such a cool word


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Braves vs Dodgers for the NL! You heard it here first!


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> SCORE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WTFWTF JOO ARE PISSING ME OFF W/ YOUR IGNORANCE1!!!!111ELEVEN


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Damn if i didn't almost double post....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

IT'S NOT SPAM IF IT LINKS TO CLASSIFIEDS SECTION!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i wanna score!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Flying V said:


> thats such a cool word


Flabergausted!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i was catcher... once i forgot to... cup ...me!


you're sick. who was the pitcher?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

You're just jealous b/c my sig looks cool


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Braves vs Dodgers for the NL! You heard it here first!



 See X?? Your brain is already influenced by the size of my words. You are all mixed up in your dome.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sno said:


> you're sick. who was the pitcher?


you modified my post!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

loli pops pwn


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Damn if i didn't almost double post....


i think you're the leader in reports.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Oh shit, I passed 1500 posts. Kick ass.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I got beaned by a baseball yesterday.....I got an ouchie


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Wheres wanna be Tom?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Oh shit, I passed 1500 posts. Kick ass.


and you've been here for how long?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

follow the leader used to be so much fun.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm having se5x w45hgil;e Ig tgypgro5667perre wwo qjcjixz


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> me :fluffy:


 1 gold star for you, chingona.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

hey im close to 1,500.....yesss!


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> See X?? Your brain is already influenced by the size of my words. You are all mixed up in your dome.


I AM INFLUENCED IN NOTHING!!!! ASTROS ARE GONNA PWN


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

no more talk about getting hit in the nutz!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

sno said:


> i think you're the leader in reports.



 Only bc no one likes the size of my keyboard


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NickZac said:


> you modified my post!


yeah, but i didn't break any rules.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i remember smear the queer...we all had fun playing that until little johnny got 4 teeth knocked out.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Wufaded said:


> hey im close to 1,500.....yesss!


I think I have about 20.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yay, I'm past 8200


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> 1 gold star for you, chingona.


simon!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> 1 gold star for you, chingona.



 uh hum!!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> and you've been here for how long?


Uhhh... 26-27 months


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sno said:


> yeah, but i didn't break any rules.


penis puncher!


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

HOT dawg im close to 100 posts


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wow, lots of people here


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

FORE!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

this room is flowing like a butter in a hot knife!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

sno said:


> yeah, but i didn't break any rules.



 OOOHHHHH!!! TOM AND F-V are getting teh ban after this for doing that!!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

hey I know simon!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NickZac said:


> penis puncher!


haha


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

LMAO at the 1500 posts. at least they were quailty.


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> FORE!!!


double post = pwn this foo


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> wow, lots of people here


You know you love large crowds. Easier to run people over.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> wow, lots of people here


 finally. i'm sure we'll break the record.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't fuckin believe it. SHIT


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my Q key just broke off. now i have to ghetto push it.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

So, whats everyone doing tonight?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

xhris said:


> double post = pwn this foo


 pwned.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> finally. i'm sure we'll break the record.


yup I think so too


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Damn Ninety-Nine...thats a double post......BAN!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn dbl post


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

staying here and doing this! until my computer melts.


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> So, whats everyone doing tonight?


homework and going to benihanas


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm too lazy to check, what was the count last time?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

no ban, I don't expect to win.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

remember no back to back posting (I'm not gonna call any names)


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm finalizing a huge real estate deal that will make me hundreds.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm gonna watch MNL and drink some Pepto....


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i like the pop sicles


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

high, very high, higher than a giraph's ass in fact


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

xhris said:


> homework and going to benihanas


Bwaha, you have homework. ... I wish I had homework.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

fuck it.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

WTF is with teh hugeness?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Coco said:


> pwned.


i reported him too, so double pwned.


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> I'm finalizing a huge real estate deal that will make me hundreds.


your deals gonna go down just as bad as the braves


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Anyone want to take bets on the game tonight?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Bwaha, you have homework. ... I wish I had homework.


hehe, no you dont. i have 4 long ass papers comming up and 2 exams but im stuck doing this.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm finalizing a bid for the next bathroom break


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, I thought "fuck" got censored.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

S12ken said:


> WTF is with teh hugeness?


is that a word?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Thats cool, but shouldnt real estate deals have a profit in the thousands???!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> hey, I thought "fuck" got censored.


no, nothing fucking gets censored.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my keyboard is smoking. i think i may be overusing it.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Bah, Astro's will limp back to Houston.


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Thats cool, but shouldnt real estate deals have a profit in the thousands???!!


LOL i know he can buy some pr0n with hundreds


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> hehe, no you dont. i have 4 long ass papers comming up and 2 exams but im stuck doing this.


I would be in school if I had money, but I need a job for money and I just lost my job, so now I'm back to square one.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

No quit now and just give up. really go do homework


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you fuckers suck.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Why do chickens cross roads anyway?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Thats cool, but shouldnt real estate deals have a profit in the thousands???!!


yeah but I'm taking 80% of it so he only is left with hundreds :fluffy:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NickZac said:


> my keyboard is smoking. i think i may be overusing it.


try typing with one hand, it'll give it a chance to cool down.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

heh, ive seen quite a few braves games in my day...always been a fan. ive only ever seen them at the newer (Turner?) stadium.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

wtf four more pages were added on during the 5 minutes i wasnt here..


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Ranex said:


> I would be in school if I had money, but I need a job for money and I just lost my job, so now I'm back to square one.


school is teh suk dood, i hate the routine, EVERY DAY THE SAME DAMN THING OVER AND OVER


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Why do chickens cross roads anyway?


To see how many drivers they can force off the road.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

My favorite team is the Dodgers, btw...in case anyone was wondering....


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

The rest of you need lives


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

chickens are good for eating


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

As long as there are street corners there will never be a lack of jobs


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> wtf four more pages were added on during the 5 minutes i wasnt here..


that was a long bathroom break I think wufaded admires you now lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its a nice stadium. camdan yards is pretty good too although smaller.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this is getting lame fast


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> My favorite team is the Dodgers, btw...in case anyone was wondering....


Noooooooooooo! Really?! I couldn't tell.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I gave my life it. It was too much work to maintain it.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> My favorite team is the Dodgers, btw...in case anyone was wondering....


wooo hoooo! go dodger blue :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

VOTE FOR KERRY!!!!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

that was the longest pee ever. i can poo and shower in that time.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

IM OUT Bishes. Sno ill deal with you later


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> I'm finalizing a huge real estate deal that will make me hundreds.


 of bean dip


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and so the feud begins!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BUSH SUCKS MORE THAN KERRY


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Fock this, I need lunch. Off to Subway I go.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> VOTE FOR KERRY!!!!!!


HELL NO


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> BUSH SUCKS MORE THAN KERRY


NEG NEG NEG Kerry is teh suk


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm done with this, bye bye.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

oh shit, now time fo all yo political folk start jivin.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I have a jar by my computer so I don't have to leave if I have to pee


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

so how is school? goinG?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> wtf four more pages were added on during the 5 minutes i wasnt here..


yay us


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I have a jar by my computer so I don't have to leave if I have to pee


dude, you too!?!?!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I have a jar by my computer so I don't have to leave if I have to pee


good idea.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I have a jar by my computer so I don't have to leave if I have to pee


 hahahahahaha


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

kerry looked like an oompa loompa in the debate with his fake ass tan


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

no politics allowed in the whore thread, pls


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm voting Batman over Spiderman


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

shows were dedicated.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

thats becuase we're better


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm voting Batman over Spiderman


 totaly planet of the apes


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

we strive for absolutely nothing!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

spider man pwns batman


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

spidey all the way.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

lets keep the convos light haha


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

superman pwns all


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

loafers will never rawk!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

so what games are this weekend?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> totaly planet of the apes


pwned by teh double post.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

GI Joe was hardcore.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> that was a long bathroom break I think wufaded admires you now lol


Ohh I admired her way before that....wink, wink. And NissanGirlie, we are close in the post count anymore, but I hope we can be close in the future....


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> pwned by teh double post.


 i hate you man


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

he-man


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

superman gets pwn3d by any dweeb with kryptonite


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Ohh I admired her way before that....wink, wink. And NissanGirlie, we are close in the post count anymore, but I hope we can be close in the future....


what a charmer!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Batman is my hero!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Damn I dont remember the last time I heard of GI Joe..old schoool


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

still is hardcore

PORK CHOP SANDWITCHES


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Ohh I admired her way before that....wink, wink. And NissanGirlie, we are close in the post count anymore, but I hope we can be close in the future....


nissangirlie ? she's not here lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

she-ra was hot as hell


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if u wanna talk heros, im saying ron jeremy.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> i hate you man


don't be mad.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> he-man


 HEY :showpics:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

dont be mad, be GLADD!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Damn I dont remember the last time I heard of GI Joe..old schoool


you touch yourself to g.i. joe cartoons, don't you?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> if u wanna talk heros, im saying ron jeremy.


nasty!!!! they couldn't pay me enough to touch that beast


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ppppffffftttt, Lexington Steele


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> nissangirlie ? she's not here lol


lol. i didnt think anyone noticed.....first my double double and now this NP....

No wonder NissanGirl didnt respond


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> don't be mad.


 oh i am


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

on a random note, the OT is about to click over to its 200,000th post!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> nasty!!!! they couldn't pay me enough to touch that beast


 they probably could lol


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Ohh I admired her way before that....wink, wink. And NissanGirlie, we are close in the post count anymore, but I hope we can be close in the future....


lol 

I bet you do hope so haha


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

did a miss another breaker ruler?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Robotech/Macross the greatest toon series EVAR


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> oh i am


i'm sorry.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

but nothing is as random as a colt 45!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

where did coco the clown go


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hes havin an ice fresh malt liquor!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

sno said:


> you touch yourself to g.i. joe cartoons, don't you?


nahh..i didnt like g.i. joe


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> hes havin an ice fresh malt liquor!


mmmmmm ice


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> where did coco the clown go


 right hurrrr


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> nahh..i didnt like g.i. joe


oh, well now i know and knowing is half the battle.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Never say you're sorry. It shows weakness. (unless it's gonna get you laid, then by all means say you're sorry)


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Coco said:


> right hurrrr


 word


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> right hurrrr


ok cause I have more pics for you :cheers:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

who would touch themselves to gi joe? their are such better cartoons to do this to!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i wish i had a few porsches


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

You missed a lot Coco...you hard working clown....


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> who would touch themselves to gi joe? their are such better cartoons to do this to!


G.I. JOE is teh sexy!!!!!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I wish I had a lot of stuff


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

give me a ferrari and ill roll down the strip. a drop top that is of course


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> ok cause I have more pics for you :cheers:


 :showpics:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

hey NP do you have the GI Joe kung fu grip?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Never say you're sorry. It shows weakness. (unless it's gonna get you laid, then by all means say you're sorry)


does it count if i didn't mean it?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

but i suppose ide settle for an M3


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Flying V said:


> :showpics:


only if you dress up like a clown


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> I wish I had a lot of stuff


 i wish i had everything, but STD's


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> ok cause I have more pics for you :cheers:


 puff puff pass.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> only if you dress up like a clown


 you're one kinky chick


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

do i smell an herbal substance?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> hey NP do you have the GI Joe kung fu grip?


of course :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it smells like like like trees!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Flying V said:


> you're one kinky chick


I prefer freaky over kinky


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

STD's suck.....It is my professional opinion


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> You missed a lot Coco...you hard working clown....


 i gotta get outta here so i can play some ball after el worko.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> I prefer freaky over kinky


 same difference

but freaky is like alien clown pron


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I prefer freaky over kinky


my 90 year old psych teacher told me erotic is using a feather, kinky is using the whole chicken...he passed away this year...guess he had too much fun with the chicken.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

la la la laaa


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> STD's suck.....It is my professional opinion


is that why you can't poop?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i am so going to hell


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> I prefer freaky over kinky


 i can vouch for that.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> is that why you can't poop?


Maybe...results are pending...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

dude i own a dell.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> i am so going to hell


 ewww.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Coco said:


> i can vouch for that.


not fair.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hey, its all good. me and the koolaid man still tite.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> dude i own a dell.


 dude i own three


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Flying V said:


> dude i own three


dude no way?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Coco said:


> i gotta get outta here so i can play some ball after el worko.


playing some basketball??? i got the wicked jump shot!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Maybe...results are pending...


let us know the results when u get em haha


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> dude no way?


 dude totaly man


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I had to aquire food. What did I miss?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Dude, I spell dude this way----->Dood


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i used to play basketball but im too short.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NickZac said:


> dude i own a dell.


i have one too.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> playing some basketball??? i got the wicked jump shot!


 i'm the smallest dude, but the quickest. :thumbup: i got a nice little hook.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Dude, I spell dude this way----->Dood


dewd


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Dude, I spell dude this way----->Dood


dood, no, that's just not cool.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

dude your spelling of dood is doodalicious


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Coco said:


> i'm the smallest dude, but the quickest. :thumbup: i got a nice little hook.


 yarrrrrrrgh!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> i'm the smallest dude, but the quickest. :thumbup: i got a nice little hook.


OMGBYE2U :thumbdwn:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hey, pirates day is over and gone.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

HEY!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sony pwnz all. vaio foo


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> OMGBYE2U :thumbdwn:


haha, pwned.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

anyone listen to atmosphere?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i hate macs!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> sony pwnz all. vaio foo


sony? wtf? hellz no, they don't even make good stereo equipment.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and im in the lead!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i hate macs!


what about big macs?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

macaroni and cheese yum


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sno said:


> what about big macs?


big macs rawk!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mmm burgers.... i think im gonna have to hamburgle me some dinner tonight


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

nismoprincess said:


> OMGBYE2U :thumbdwn:


ZING! that ruled, you win.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NickZac said:


> and im in the lead!


indeed you are:

NickZac 428 
apachewoolf 427 
Altim8GA 278 
Flying V 200 
nismoprincess 197 
Coco 187 
slow_sentra322 166 
rafiks2000Altima 134 
Wufaded 110 
NissanGirl2ooSX 99 
sno 94 
niky 69 
irontom 64 
xhris 55 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 43 
S12ken 37 
drift240sxdrag 37 
krylonkoopa 30 
spelch 19 
Ranex 17 
Bumpin 16 
♣300zx♣ 14 
Scott 12 
Radioaktiv 10 
bII 8 
kaptainkrollio 6 
FCS 6 
NotAnotherHonda 3 
Exalta 1 
zAoemaster 1 
BlankgazeX 1


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

even if only for a few, ill know i made it here...


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> let us know the results when u get em haha


Nah baby, dont worry, I'm clean..Its just a lil rash from where my boxers chafe me....


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

spelch said:


> ZING! that ruled, you win.


 hahahaha


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if i die from not peeing how will you all remember me?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> ...my boxers chafe me....


try silk


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> Nah baby, dont worry, I'm clean..Its just a lil rash from where my boxers chafe me....


 you must have big stuff to get chaffage in boxers


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NickZac said:


> if i die from not peeing how will you all remember me?


by the yellow puddle under your chair.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

electronic, supersonik, i gotta go!

nevermind


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> if i die from not peeing how will you all remember me?


 as the dude on this forum that died from not taking a piss


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I haven't posted in about 3 weeks and things haven't changed


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Nah baby, dont worry, I'm clean..Its just a lil rash from where my boxers chafe me....


well hot damn!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NickZac said:


> electronic, supersonik, i gotta go!


peace *****.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

im such a swoljah


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

whoops, i made a booboo.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

vector03 said:


> I haven't posted in about 3 weeks and things haven't changed


it's okay, we havn't missed you.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

where do you go to get that post report thing?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> im such a swoljah


i didn't know you were native american.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hahaha @ sno


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

what a time for you to make a return! welcome back1


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> OMGBYE2U :thumbdwn:


  no ice for you for one year!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

spelch said:


> where do you go to get that post report thing?


check the VERY first post in this thread.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

paperback books suck assola.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


> i didn't know you were native american.


 i am. im a swoljah, part of the herokee tribe


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> hahaha @ sno


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im german, engrish and irish!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sno said:


>


 you know you like it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you know me, pimpin is my name and pimpin is my game...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> you know me, pimpin is my name and pimpin is my game...


 dude, yous a bitch!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yea, that slogan sucked a nut.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> yea, that slogan sucked a nut.


 yeah it did


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

a walnut that is.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

what happened i leave for a min and its sloooooowww


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I want to get 2,000 postsss


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i didnt slow, im still pumpin out my useless posts.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> no ice for you for one year!


ONE YEAR?? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> you know you like it


hey, you sucked my dick.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i want some ice yo


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sno said:


> hey, you sucked my dick.


WTF?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> I want to get 2,000 postsss


Cinco mas...... :thumbup: Let me be the first to say congratulations


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

80s music kicks ass


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

do you guys mean vanilla ice? cause he's a ***.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> WTF?


you know, from the first _Scarey Movie_.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Cinco mas...... :thumbup: Let me be the first to say congratulations


you need help counting? lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

gta vice city is all around amusing in fact.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Speaking of the 80's anyone have one of those mini arcades games? I've been trying to find out......the small Pac Man game..?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Speaking of the 80's anyone have one of those mini arcades games? I've been trying to find out......the small Pac Man game..?


yup I still have mine


----------



## Blower_Whistle (Jul 15, 2004)

I updated my email addy and now have to use my other account! -vector

PS: I love you in both holes *sno*


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

are you trying to buy one? i bet ebay has it


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Cinco mas...... :thumbup: Let me be the first to say congratulations


Well say it to me again once Ive actually hit 2,000 hehehe


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> ONE YEAR?? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


 btw, the second batch was tempting. almost want to share.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> you need help counting? lol


Well I need help with a lot of things......can I count on you?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NickZac said:


> gta vice city is all around amusing in fact.


www.mtavc.com


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i think sno has an admirer


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> btw, the second batch was tempting. almost want to share.


if you share you get no mas


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I admired a nice rack on the way to work today.....


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sup homies


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apache is back


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so how far am I behind now?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

only by about 20, to me


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> if you share you get no mas


I'm still waiting for my first one


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> so how far am I behind now?


check for yourself.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

racks are cool


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im getting bored.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> so how far am I behind now?


way behind, dood just give up wait til the next contest.....


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rock on I may still stand a chance


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> if you share you get no mas


 chingow!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apache can prolly get me, hes rested and ready to rnr


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> chingow!


hahhaha I love that word


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i have a great rack


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah I figured you guys would have blown me away by now but I'm still in second lol


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> racks are cool


:showpics:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it takes pretty long to get to 400+ as in a few hours


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> yeah I figured you guys would have blown me away by now but I'm still in second lol


hurry and catch up to him


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> hurry and catch up to him


thanks for the support


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nah I doubt it I have to head a a predeploymeny breifinf and that could take a couple hours so at the earliest I will be back around 4 hours from now


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> thanks for the support


hahahahah oops sorry :cheers:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

that sounds complex..


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

but I will be here all night until this thing ends


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i think we may be dueling it out.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NickZac 451 
apachewoolf 431 
Altim8GA 278 
Flying V 210 
nismoprincess 205 
Coco 190 
slow_sentra322 166 
rafiks2000Altima 134 
Wufaded 118 
sno 107 
NissanGirl2ooSX 103 
niky 69 
irontom 64

NissanGirl where you at? You let Sno come between us.....I dont like that guy


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its gonna be a photo finish....


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> NickZac 451
> apachewoolf 431
> Altim8GA 278
> Flying V 210
> ...


haha we are not to far apart


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

it is pretty close


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)




----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im gonna need some more kool aid...to give me the boost i need.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm gonna get you dped lol


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> but I will be here all night until this thing ends


same here.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao wtf?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I'm gonna get you dped lol


heh, well see. no one else is even near us.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> haha we are not to far apart



thats far enough!!! get to posting!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

awwwwwwwww, so cute


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

far enough that it will take a few hours for anyone to catch us any way


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> it is pretty close


dont worry Ill catch up


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> dont worry Ill catch up


 lol a whore's whore


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

stop flirting and start posting!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I passed coco


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you made coco sad now..


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol I just called her a whore....I'm sorry


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> you made coco sad now..


that's ok I'll make it up to him :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lol I just called her a whore....I'm sorry


lmao. I wasnt expecting that.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

she said she would make it up to him


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> stop flirting and start posting!


what else am I doing?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

http://www2.tcnet.ne.jp/metadoll/mov5003.swf


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

It'a beautiful day in the neighborhood.....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

crap, i had a great thought and it just blew my mind so dah dah dah,.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> what else am I doing?


 beats me but you better start doing whatever it is you are supposed to be doing


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

two more hours then I get to go home!!!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lol I just called her a whore....I'm sorry


lol i'm sorry?..where do i write this down?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it would be funny if neither me or apache won, ide have to chuckle and be like wow, lotta time wasted lol


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

HeY! Lay off the lady, only one telling her what to do is me!!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> that's ok I'll make it up to him :thumbup:


 summabitch! call me now!!!! 410-985-0123.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NickZac said:


> it would be funny if neither me or apache won, ide have to chuckle and be like wow, lotta time wasted lol


that would be the ultimate pwnage.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> it would be funny if neither me or apache won, ide have to chuckle and be like wow, lotta time wasted lol


 I don't plan on winning anyway but if I do great I'm in it just to see how far I can get my daily post count up to lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> HeY! Lay off the lady, only one telling her what to do is me!!!


I saw that mispelling too


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> two more hours then I get to go home!!!


Me too! So your place or mine?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

you are all a bunch of sluts lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I don't plan on winning anyway but if I do great I'm in it just to see how far I can get my daily post count up to lol


it would be nice to get my count past 4500 hehe


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> beats me but you better start doing whatever it is you are supposed to be doing


which is nothing..so im set


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NickZac said:


> I saw that mispelling too


I dont know what the hell you are talking about!!! Shhhh!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I should be working


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

then stop fooling around and do it!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> which is nothing..so im set


 cool well start doing it
get done with that....do me


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Coco said:


> summabitch! call me now!!!! 410-985-0123.


how many people called this?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Me too! So your place or mine?


the grove


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

what number is that?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ill keep quiet about the mispelling


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> what number is that?


monkies


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

sno said:


> how many people called this?


I can't its a long distance number, my mommy wont let me


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

good cause typo's are intentinoal lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

u ever call that number apache?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> u ever call that number apache?


 shit I forgot about that I have to make my wife call it


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> cool well start doing it
> get done with that....do me


well im done with that..so your place or mine? hahaha


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

it's my moms number


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its definatley worth it


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> well im done with that..so your place or mine? hahaha


 shit mine we could get my wife invovled


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> the grove


Sweet! Its a date, I'll be the one wearing the gray Dodgers jersey....K?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NickZac said:


> its definatley worth it


indeed.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> shit mine we could get my wife invovled


 oooh I'm telling your wife !


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I just nutted lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

heh, i love how the posts run so quickly that they sometimes tend to run together to say something completely different that they were intended to say


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> I just nutted lol


:tmi:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

gonna nut again


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

no nutting allowed.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> gonna nut again


:tmi:x2


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok I'll hold it


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> gonna nut again


self pwnage?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

please no nut.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> please no nut.


 why you want some?????


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Coco said:


> summabitch! call me now!!!! 410-985-0123.


hmm..makes me almost wanna dial it and see if its real haha


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im for a nut free nation


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> hmm..makes me almost wanna dial it and see if its real haha


lol it's not


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NickZac said:


> no nutting allowed.


damn you should have told me sooner...on my way to x15


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

my wife is gonna call it here in a minute


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

wait im a nutcase.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> wait im a nutcase.


 you got that right nutface


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i need a bottle of wine.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

mu bad you said nutcase my mistake


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> wait im a nutcase.


 you're the one that likes the chocolate balls right?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and a handle or im not gonna make it.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Coco said:


> you're the one that likes the chocolate balls right?


 yeah he loves the shweaty balls also


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i need a bottle of wine.


in your ass


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Tisk, tisk you guys let this thread fall to 2nd on the New Posts page.... :thumbdwn:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ive always loved chocolate balls.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm just here to lift my moral


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I just nutted lol


 :tmi: ..its all good though haha


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chocolate salty balls....mmmmmm


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

mmmmm chocolate balls :drool:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

www.lolitampegs.com/main.html pwns


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Tisk, tisk you guys let this thread fall to 2nd on the New Posts page.... :thumbdwn:


 you're a part of this too focker.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NickZac said:


> ive always loved chocolate balls.


Never would have guess, but i guess once you go black you never go back....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

a wing of chicken works too.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wtf??? did we just have a page deleted?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and a cob of corn


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Never would have guess, but i guess once you go black you never go back....


lol not true I've gone back hahaha


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yea we did.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm not black but my penis is hispanic


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the flying pigs are after us.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Wow, this is weak....I was expecting to see atleast 5k. And you call yourself whores?!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Coco said:


> you're a part of this too focker.


I can only do so much Coco.....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

do blocks of poo really come out of planes and kill ppl?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

something weird just happened I was reading a post and it disappeared


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i woudlnt wanna die from poo falling.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

irontom said:


> Wow, this is weak....I was expecting to see atleast 5k. And you call yourself whores?!


and where were you hmm?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> something weird just happened I was reading a post and it disappeared


Um, I think you've been on the computer a little too long today. Please step away!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NickZac said:


> do blocks of poo really come out of planes and kill ppl?


why u gotta bring up poo again? ass....


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

coolness oh well better luck next time foo


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

getting stabbed by an eskimo would blow too.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> getting stabbed by an eskimo would blow too.


 yeah it would lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I HATE JUDGE JUDY!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> I can only do so much Coco.....


 orale, pinche team leader. go get your vest, chingon. 

bahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

almost 200 pages lol


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> and where were you hmm?


I was whoring it up earlier but I got tired of pwning Mark (Altim8GA)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

but i love martha stewart


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> but i love martha stewart


 you would you sicko


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I can move up a couple of more spots, yah me


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

what can i say, shes a hottie.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey, i'm back, look at me! :waving:


*100 pages on my browser


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

whats the count up to anyway????


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hahaha alright alright i see


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

shes a hottie with a body!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hi2u 
geesh attention whore


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm bored


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i see u baby,
shakin dat azz,
shakin dat azz


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

My safety goggles are foggy


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

irontom said:


> Hey, i'm back, look at me! :waving:
> 
> 
> *100 pages on my browser


hi :waving:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm bored


 you looked bored


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

shake it like a salt shaker


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i smell bored.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I need some bored
wait what does the mean?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

board, huhuhuhuhuhuhu


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> board, huhuhuhuhuhuhu


 well some people call it pussy


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I miss anything important?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

your gonna get borded.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

bbbooorrreeedddd..


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Ranex said:


> I miss anything important?


 200 pages read back and see lol


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Ranex said:


> I miss anything important?


Iono, start reading..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Ranex said:


> I miss anything important?


nope


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

board kinda ryhmes with hoard.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

this is nuts whats the count at dammit


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

count makes me think of cocunuts!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

almost to 3000 posts :fluffy:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

zac love coconuts.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you guys see luis nws thread?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

1 ah ah ah ah 2 ah ah ah


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Page 200?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Ranex said:


> I miss anything important?


yes, we came up with the meaning of life, and solved the middle east crisis


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sno said:


> you guys see luis nws thread?


who?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i wanna be mr 3000


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nope, glued to this.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

sha la la la la la di da


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

holy shit this is flying now


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> who?


luispeed


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i wanna be mr 15 but we cant have everything we want


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

irontom said:


> Iono, start reading..


Ah-haha... you're so funny.  I'll just assume there was nothing funny, intersting or intelligent said and move on from there.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

dude this rock I'm almost at my goal already


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I just noticed that Nickzac and Apach both have close to the same post count and both joined at the same time. We don't even need a constest, you guys are BIG-TIME post whores!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I haven't been out of this thread today


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

rock out with your cock out!!!!!!!!11


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i wanna be mr 15 but we cant have everything we want


it's okay that you're only 14. 1 year isn't very long.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I haven't been out of this thread today


 I have I wished fcs a happy 14th birthday lol


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> dude this rock I'm almost at my goal already


what's your goal


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Ah-haha... you're so funny.  I'll just assume there was nothing funny, intersting or intelligent said and move on from there.


Your best bet is just to read everything I posted, everything else is garbage. :thumbup:


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I know I'm not going to win, but my goal is 50 posts.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> I haven't been out of this thread today


poor thing.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sno said:


> it's okay that you're only 14. 1 year isn't very long.


i was talking about penis size.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Thats cause they both started bright and early.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and i hang out with my wang out.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> what's your goal


i just wanna get to 6k total.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

irontom said:


> Your best bet is just to read everything I posted, everything else is garbage. :thumbup:


hey !


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

irontom said:


> Your best bet is just to read everything I posted, everything else is garbage. :thumbup:


Someone's full of themself.  Do all your friends call you "boss"?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> what's your goal


His goal is to be able to last longer than 1 minute in the bedroom.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sliced bread gets the job done well.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i was talking about penis size.


it's okay little fella, it's okay.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> what's your goal


 4000 pc and I gotta run I will be back on later tonite
yall be safe and have fun wear protection computer virouses are a bitch


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

shoot high, think 4500.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> 4000 pc and I gotta run I will be back on later tonite
> yall be safe and have fun wear protection computer virouses are a bitch


later whore!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> shoot high, think 4500.


 yeah I should start thinking that because I'm already higher than I thought I would be


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

he makin a bid for best.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I have no goal


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Someone's full of themself.  Do all your friends call you "boss"?


The ones who don't call me Massah do.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i have no brain.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'm 5th in the highest pc rankings just below ope and coco.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I have no money


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

not after today, muahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Ahh well, I got a few more things to do. I'll whore like a vietnamese hooker in Full Metal Jacket later tonight.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

and nobody has a chance to catch me and nickzac if we stay on
but I have to leave
NickZac 504 
apachewoolf 476 
Altim8GA 278 
nismoprincess 225 
Flying V 210 
Coco 195 
slow_sentra322 166 
Wufaded 135 
rafiks2000Altima 134 
sno 126 
NissanGirl2ooSX 117 
irontom 72 
niky 69 
xhris 55 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 43 
S12ken 37 
drift240sxdrag 37 
krylonkoopa 30 
spelch 22 
Ranex 21 
Bumpin 16 
♣300zx♣ 14 
Scott 12 
Radioaktiv 10 
bII 8


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NickZac 505 
apachewoolf 476 
Altim8GA 278 
nismoprincess 227 
Flying V 210 
Coco 195 
slow_sentra322 166 
Wufaded 135 
rafiks2000Altima 134 
sno 127 
NissanGirl2ooSX 117 
irontom 73 
niky 69 
xhris 55 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 43 
S12ken 37 
drift240sxdrag 37 
krylonkoopa 30 
spelch 22 
Ranex 21 
Bumpin 16 
♣300zx♣ 14 
Scott 12 
Radioaktiv 10 
bII 8 
kaptainkrollio 6 
FCS 6 
NotAnotherHonda 3 
vector03 1 
Exalta 1 
zAoemaster 1 
Blower_Whistle 1 
BlankgazeX 1


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bII is hauling ass.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> and nobody has a chance to catch me and nickzac if we stay on
> but I have to leave
> NickZac 504
> apachewoolf 476
> ...


damn you!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

haha bitch beat ya to it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hehe pork rolls kick ass!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

type R sno! lol


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

my goal is to pass Coco!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> hey !


I sowwy. :kiss:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i just need to get to 200.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

aight later biatches!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> type R sno! lol


lmfao :thumbdwn:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> type R sno! lol


called out on his own game!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

As long as I get 200 more posts on here Ill be happy.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> i just need to get to 200.


you just need to get to the ice tray


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

wow, you sound addicted to ice.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> you just need to get to the ice tray


what kind of a sick bitch takes the ice cube trays out of the freezer? - tom arnold (true lies)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i have an ice maker


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i have an ice maker


i have a freezer too.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> what kind of a sick bitch takes the ice cube trays out of the freezer? - tom arnold (true lies)


 a messican woman, bish.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

dont stop keep doin whatcha doin!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

ice makers > ice trays


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

My cup had ice at one point


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Well pin a rose on your nose.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my cup just str8 koolaid mix...i feel like i just blew coke!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i need food. i'll be back in a few.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

GUYS! I should buy a boat!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

And set sail across the high seas!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

HI HOOOOO SILVER!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

so how is that shark working out for you NissanGirl?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

work sucks today


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hi ho silver is cow boy lingo isnt it?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Work is great for me today :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I just washed/waxed my sister's Honduh Shitvic. :thumbdwn:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> so how is that shark working out for you NissanGirl?


It hasnt taken a bite outta me yet.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im not working!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm kind of working


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi ho silver..away!!!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> It hasnt taken a bite outta me yet.


No wonder, I wouldnt either....maybe just a nibble 

LOL...sorry couldnt resist


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

long john silver


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

besides today, does anyone else have a habit of milking it at work?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i need a smoke so badley


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm supposed to be working. Tomorrow I'm gonna have to work x2 to catch up!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> No wonder, I wouldnt either....maybe just a nibble
> 
> LOL...sorry couldnt resist


lol its fine


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> besides today, does anyone else have a habit of milking it at work?


yup but when I have deadlines I have to work my ass off


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Coco said:


> besides today, does anyone else have a habit of milking it at work?


Towards the end of the day, yes, yes I do!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Coco said:


> besides today, does anyone else have a habit of milking it at work?


My middle name is _milking it at work_.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i need a smoke so badley


ewww smoking is teh ghey


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its all about putting important things on the back burner and making this the most important thing in your life!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Thankfully I dont work until Thursday..


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> yup but when I have deadlines I have to work my ass off


Do you mean your pimp makes you get him a certain amount of money some nights?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Thankfully I dont work until Thursday..


show off :thumbdwn:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I have this friday off, thought I would tell you all now.....to lessen the schock...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im trying to quit...but it aint easy


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

well today i swapped roles with this bitch ass lady who milks it as soon as she gets here. she's that stupid ass coworker i once told you all about. i'm milking the shit out of today!!!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> show off :thumbdwn:


hehe


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

dude you work on a farm?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

It feels like i'm being ignored, i'm leaving


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> well today i swapped roles with this bitch ass lady who milks it as soon as she gets here. she's that stupid ass coworker i once told you all about. i'm milking the shit out of today!!!


you love her


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i always wanted to milk a cow...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

irontom said:


> It feels like i'm being ignored, i'm leaving


hahahahah
OMG HI2U :waving:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I think I did once when I was little..


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

aww NP giving up some love


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

we love tom...posts just fly to fast to pay attention to.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I dont drink enough milk


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> aww NP giving up some love


yeah and that's not too often that I do


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I think I deserve some rep points for this five-star thread. How about some MOD lovin' for a job well done Coco? You know you wanna..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

got milk?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

milk is gross except when it's with cereal


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> milk is gross except when it's with cereal


or if it's chocolate


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sno said:


> or if it's chocolate


YES! :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I think I drink atleast a half gallon a day between cereal, chocolate milk, milkshakes, etc. I <3 milk.....and Coco too!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Hmm chocolate milk is good though..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i may not have milk but i have royal farms and thats close enough.

WUTTT! WHAT ABOUT MILK N COOKIES!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> you love her


 you crazy. she looks like the michelin man's mom.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> YES! :thumbup:


nice, points for me.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> you crazy. she looks like the michelin man's mom.


scarrry


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> you crazy. she looks like the michelin man's mom.


LOL! dude, u need to snag a pic and do a caption contest.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> LOL! dude, u need to snag a pic and do a caption contest.


yeah post the pic you have of her on your desk


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

See, Coco is paying no attention.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

irontom said:


> I think I deserve some rep points for this five-star thread. How about some MOD lovin' for a job well done Coco? You know you wanna..


 you've type-rd so many times, i've lost count. where's my rep points when i post good shit, eh? ARRRRRR!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NickZac said:


> LOL! dude, u need to snag a pic and do a caption contest.


x2


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I think I deserve a 35% payraise


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> yeah post the pic you have of her on your desk


coco, are u being un manogomous?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

it's starting to slowwww down


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yea, in an hour or so though everyone will be home from work and it will be hoppin.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

itll speed back up in a few..


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Coco said:


> you've type-rd so many times, i've lost count. where's my rep points when i post good shit, eh? ARRRRRR!!


Type-R's are like internet mistakes, you learn from them. I like to think that MOST of the stuff that I post is enjoyable to the OT viewers. BTW, i'd guess you have to give yourself the rep points....how does Scott get his? Trust me, you'd get them from me if I had the power to do it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and then ill probably lose


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> LOL! dude, u need to snag a pic and do a caption contest.


 i would if i had a cam or cam phone.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

1 hour 15 min till I can go home :thumbdwn:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Dont give up yet!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I feel like these contests bring me closer to you guys. I love you all!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I need more rep points


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i need some bacon and pancakes and a beer to keep me truckin.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

irontom said:


> Type-R's are like internet mistakes, you learn from them. I like to think that MOST of the stuff that I post is enjoyable to the OT viewers. BTW, i'd guess you have to give yourself the rep points....how does Scott get his? Trust me, you'd get them from me if I had the power to do it.


 I don't have time today. 

Mañana, mañana.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

irontom said:


> I feel like these contests bring me closer to you guys. I love you all!


just a while ago you said our posts were garbage! doesn't sound like love to me


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Awwww..I feel the love to


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I need a cerveza!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its almost 12 hours into the game...


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> I need a cerveza!


what is that??


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Maybe irontom is bipolar?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Awwww..I feel the love to


don't believe him !!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

cerveza is a different laguage, spanish i do believe and means beer.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I hate having to wait for someone to post before I hit "Submit Reply"


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> don't believe him !!


Most girls don't..


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> don't believe him !!


Hmm..yea now I guess I wont..grrr


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

mmmmmm cerveza!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i hear that, im terrified of a double post.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> I hate having to wait for someone to post before I hit "Submit Reply"


hahahaha me too!!!! "refresh"


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Time for me to part once again, I shall return..


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Double posting is a big no-no


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

c ya tom!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

It sure is!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

This is a reply I wrote while waiting for someone else to reply..


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Hmm..yea now I guess I wont..grrr


Look what you've done NP, you meanie!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i dont think tom kristenson gets enough credit.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> This is a reply I wrote while waiting for someone else to reply..


Best post i've seen so far!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the best post was definately the pumpkin head one


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

In memory of TLAPD: "ARRRRrrrrrrrrrrr!"


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

irontom said:


> Look what you've done NP, you meanie!


Heyy dont blame her..lets just bring the true love back here ok??


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i dont think tom kristenson gets enough credit.


the race car driver?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i didnt get to fully enjoy my pirate day because of such a hectic schedule


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm outta here peeps. Maybe the sluttiest whore win.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

There is no true love here on the forums. We're all 45 year old single men who live in basements with nothing but beer and old cheese in the fridge, and 3 day stubble 'cause we're too lazy to shave.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i didnt get to fully enjoy my pirate day because of such a hectic schedule


ME TOO!!! I MISSED IT!!!! I was supposed to go to AZ to celebrate with thee pirate opie but I couldn't


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Coco said:


> I'm outta here peeps. Maybe the sluttiest whore win.


Well I'm out.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> I'm outta here peeps. Maybe the sluttiest whore win.


later clown :fluffy:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> the race car driver?


Yup, Audi/Bentley winning Lemans endurance racer. He's won like 4 or 5 years in a row.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Thats horrible to hear..and I thought all of you were studs!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

adios coco!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Thats horrible to hear..and I thought all of you were studs!


coco has to go home and make dinner for his wife


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i didnt get to fully enjoy my pirate day because of such a hectic schedule


I was busy for most of the day, but I forget what I was doing... so I make up for it by still saying "Arrr" instead of grunting when getting up... you know 'cause I feel so damn old.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yea, im not a stud. most people on the forums could lift me above their head and throw me across the room.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Awww Coco left...now posting in this thread is all of a sudden so sad


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> yea, im not a stud. most people on the forums could lift me above their head and throw me across the room.


Even the physically challenged?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Peek-a-boo!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> coco has to go home and make dinner for his wife


haha well at least one man here can cook.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Awww Coco left...now posting in this thread is all of a sudden so sad


I'm still here


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> Peek-a-boo!


HEYYYY!!! where have you been :thumbup:
UUHHH OHHH I DOUBLE POSTED


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Only for another hour....wait will I do then


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> Peek-a-boo!


I see you!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Even the physically challenged?


their is a good possibility.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

SO lets keep this moving people, nothing to see on this page


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

okay, lets drive towards 214


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

you fockers better not report me for double posting


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i didnt see anything


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i didnt see anything


that's cause YOU ROCK!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Random post: My new car (the 1990 Corolla) gets 38 miles to the gallon, where as the Pulsar got 30 on average.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Nah I aint reporting nothing to the po-po


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

thanks, ide be a lot more rockin thou if my laptop cord would make it to the diner...


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

My car smells like a damp towel for some reason


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> you fockers better not report me for double posting


BAN! Your evil deeds shall not go unpunished.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> My car smells like a damp towel for some reason


something in the ac vents maybe?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Ranex said:


> BAN! Your evil deeds shall not go unpunished.


 you're mean


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> My car smells like a damp towel for some reason


My car smells like the air freshener I happened to discover under the seat... I really need to carpet clean the interior.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i got my car grounded and upgraded to an optima yellow top saturaday.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I miss my 200


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

my car smells like vanilla


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> I miss my 200


trader :thumbdwn:
DOH I DBL POSTED AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the yellow top makes a awesome difference in sound and stopping lights from dimming...well upgrading all wires to 4 guage probably helped too.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

My car has a lot of stains......in the backseat....lol


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> trader :thumbdwn:
> DOH I DBL POSTED AGAIN!!!!


you did it again....


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Aww NP, say it aint so....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> My car has a lot of stains......in the backseat....lol


why is this?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

yup it's so


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> My car has a lot of stains......in the backseat....lol


Yeah, maybe you shouldn't put your groceries back there.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> trader :thumbdwn:
> DOH I DBL POSTED AGAIN!!!!


lol I wont say anything 

Hey Im going to get a Nissan again, Nissan just stole my heart forever haha


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

they arent human stains are they?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Time for the birds and the bees talk with NickZac


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> lol I wont say anything
> 
> Hey Im going to get a Nissan again, Nissan just stole my heart forever haha


I'm getting a new car next year but I'm keeping my 200


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Hmm so what went on back there??


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

prestone stain remover is great for removing cum stains!

look for it in the yellow can!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Well this sure aint no E-ticket. Think I'll tell 'em where to stick it!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

right, groceries....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my fingers and hands are hurting..im getting carpeltunnel syndrome.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

The question is what didnt go on back there


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

haha I dont wanna know but I have an idea


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my arms just broke off from my body and said they are goin on strike...ive found alterior typing methods.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NickZac said:


> my fingers and hands are hurting..im getting carpeltunnel syndrome.


stop being a bish! that was me two hourse ago....im typing with my knuckles now cuz my hands are spazzing


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

my back seat is clean ! 
now the front is a different story :fluffy:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> my back seat is clean !
> now the front is a different story :fluffy:


honestly i think everyone has done it in their nissan at one time or another.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> my back seat is clean !
> now the front is a different story :fluffy:


hahaha x2


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

My tint on the front windows is turning purple :thumbdwn:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> My tint on the front windows is turning purple :thumbdwn:


Their isnt anything you can do about that except get a new tint is their?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> My tint on the front windows is turning purple :thumbdwn:


hahahaha barney tint


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Good deal, I passed the 1,500 mark!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> honestly i think everyone has done it in their nissan at one time or another.


The back of my old Nissan was a bit small. The front was much easier and more ... enjoyable.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> My tint on the front windows is turning purple :thumbdwn:


Hmm..time to get some new tint on them windows!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Yup, I need new tint....but I gotta take the old off....Ugghh


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Ranex said:


> The back of my old Nissan was a bit small. The front was much easier and more ... enjoyable.


yup I agree :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

:bs: <i dont think the flags been used the whole time so im bustin it out, not on anyone but just in general


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Back of the 200sx is small, but determined minds work wit what you got


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Good deal, I passed the 1,500 mark!


Oh no, another newbie is going to surpass my post count.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Good deal, I passed the 1,500 mark!


haha look I finally caught up to you in post counts here


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Ranex said:


> The back of my old Nissan was a bit small. The front was much easier and more ... enjoyable.


The B15s do have a bit more room..ive tried front and back...both fun


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> The B15s do have a bit more room..ive tried front and back...both fun


Try it in the back of a N13 Pulsar.  And not with the Sportbak.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Oh no, another newbie is going to surpass my post count.


OMG! I have never got called a newbie before...I dont know what to say....I feel so violated...


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Back of the 200sx is small, but determined minds work wit what you got


Front is always better..more room and more excitement


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> haha look I finally caught up to you in post counts here


thats my girl, onward and upward...

Ok that was corny, i dont know what the hell im typing anymore


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

heh, having my own apartment now, sex in a car just isnt what is used to be.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> OMG! I have never got called a newbie before...I dont know what to say....I feel so violated...


Just be glad it was me who violated you, and not Hal.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> thats my girl, onward and upward...
> 
> Ok that was corny, i dont know what the hell im typing anymore


lol i bet noone knows what their typing anymore..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

holy crap i looked outsid and its dark.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> lol i bet noone knows what their typing anymore..


i think no one cares what they type, either.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

were just trying to up our post counts


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> heh, having my own apartment now, sex in a car just isnt what is used to be.


Damn I wish I had my own apartment..


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

someone want to post an update?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Front is always better..more room and more excitement


really? i dunno i'm kinda partial to the back. tell ya what, we try it your way and we'll try it my way....only way to decide....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Damn I wish I had my own apartment..


Heh, I live with 4 srs all over the age of 21 and im only 19...my god its been a great year. if only i could remember it.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> really? i dunno i'm kinda partial to the back. tell ya what, we try it your way and we'll try it my way....only way to decide....


hehehe yep theres only one way...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

front is definitely better


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

everyone still feeling confident about 10,000 posts?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Heh, I live with 4 srs all over the age of 21 and im only 19...my god its been a great year. if only i could remember it.


Aww dont get me jealous  hehe


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

More close physical contact front to front.


.. oh wait, you're still talking about where in the car.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Once again im sitting here waiting for someone to say something!!!!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Once again im sitting here waiting for someone to say something!!!!


lol.. if no one else posts, you're stuck. 


... unless you're the Princess


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> front is definitely better


hell yea


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

heh, back/reverse is definately a lot better for her if you have frenums. im not going to say anything else more. but its worth it.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

hell yeah NP is above all reproach!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i need to eat, i need to pee, im dying of dehydration lol and im thinking of spotted elephants with plad stripes


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

10,000 posts is just a mirage....


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> heh, back/reverse is definately a lot better for her if you have frenums. im not going to say anything else more. but its worth it.


hmmm..sounds good..alright yea dont say anything else more haha


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> 10,000 posts is just a mirage....


"I see it ahead...o wait, that is the 1/3rd way their marker...damn"


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

10,000 is a wives tale, no possible way to accomplish it. it any thread were to reach such a number, in a 24 hr span, the internet would cease to exist..


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I have a dream... one day this thread or one just like it will hit 10,000 posts.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> hmmm..sounds good..alright yea dont say anything else more haha


some people know, and others just wonder what im talking about. lol


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey you never know..mircales can happen..


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I dont know what the hell 95% of you are talking about...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

95% of the internets free bandwith is being sucked into here. Weave eaten it all alive.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> some people know, and others just wonder what im talking about. lol


hehe its hard not to know, well for me at least haha


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Yes miracles can happen and thy name is Dodgers.....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

holy crap we just picked 95% simultaneously..i swear i did not see your post before i picked that number... :jawdrop:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Now thats ironic..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Yes miracles can happen and thy name is Dodgers.....


 :thumbup: :cheers: :fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Speaking of things which suck you in... this Weird Al Yankovic video for "Beverly Hillbillies" just kind of forces you to watch it...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Its crazy, what a wild day!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ya'll suck!!! is this what post whoring has been reduced to?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn this work someone come and do it for me


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

weird al is my idol


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh yea shes a wild one!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Wow.....that is pretty crazy


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> damn this work someone come and do it for me


I'm there, what is it?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i dont work, no can do.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

No records shall be matched let alone set in this feeble thread


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Ok I'm giving up now......i think thats two strikes on me now


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ya'll suck!!! is this what post whoring has been reduced to?


Well, we know it's a slow day when I'm involved in the whoring.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

prolly not but im trying my heart out.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Damn my ass is starting to hurt from sitting all this time..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Damn my ass is starting to hurt from sitting all this time..


not mine I have a big plush chair lol


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Damn my ass is starting to hurt from sitting all this time..


Uhhh... stand up?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my back hurts


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> my back hurts


Buy a new one!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

my eyes hurt


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

My idol is the lone man in a MFFF 4some


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I did..and walked around..but that pain is still there..oh well.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Buy a new one!


::excited, he runs to his browser and surfs ebay, but to his disapointment, they are fresh out of new backs::


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm wearing down the grooves on my new mouse here at work, pretty soon the scroll wheel will be smooth....


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

It's official. Whinning is not allowed when post whoring.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> my eyes hurt


Same for you. Eyes hurt? Buy new ones!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i have a laptop mouse, they double suck


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I doubt the night shift will pick up the slack for 10,000


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> ::excited, he runs to his browser and surfs ebay, but to his disapointment, they are fresh out of new backs::


"Buy a new one" was my thing to tell people as my quick fix solution for everything.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> I doubt the night shift will pick up the slack for 10,000


yeah I doubt it too


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i dunno, i think mad ppl are gonna rush this soon.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

it's sad, because I'm barely doing anything and I'm in 8th place


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Its 12 hours into the contest, and we didnt make the 5K mark


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im going to go away for about 25.46 seconds.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> wtf??? did we just have a page deleted?


No...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I doubt I'll come on when I get home


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I bet everyone will be to tired to post and wont be able to late night since work calls tomorrow unfortunately for most of em..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I should be no higher than 15th place


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Its 12 hours into the contest, and we didnt make the 5K mark


Don't worry, I'm here now. I can be your savior.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

im not coming back til tomorrow morning


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and now that 20 seconds are up and i jump through the window like the dude on tv.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I might come on tonight just to be a true whore


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I should be no higher than 15th place


I hope to finish in the top ten.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

dodgers rally and MNL....no time for NF


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> im not coming back til tomorrow morning


Your skipping out already??...boooo


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Ranex said:


> I hope to finish in the top ten.


I see your top ten and raise to the tp 5.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> dodgers rally and MNL....no time for NF


yeah MNF will suck tonight I'll probably turn it off


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

wow, sports or postwhore...decisions decisions.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

*yawn* a caffine blast is needed in this thread


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Your skipping out already??...boooo


Is that your lil cute way of saying you gonna miss me???!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> I see your top ten and raise to the tp 5.


actually, I just checked the top ten... I don't think I'll make it. Maybe I'll go for 100 posts.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

or just a nice juicy crack rock


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Ranex said:


> I hope to finish in the top ten.


x2..at least..


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> yeah MNF will suck tonight I'll probably turn it off


Arghhh.....Do the Rams play the Chiefs this year.....???!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I don't know if I'll make the rally tonight 
damn traffic :thumbdwn:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ehh, im gonna tire soon and firget all about this and study for my huge exam tomorrow that ive blown off all day


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Arghhh.....Do the Rams play the Chiefs this year.....???!!


nope only in preseaon


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey if i can make it from Sante Fe Springs to 3rd and fairfax by 6:30.....you can make it from wherever you are at


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Whoa.. I just saw two guys break dancing in pink suits.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't even count baseball as a real sport. I mean have you seen the size of some of those fat lazy bastids??


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i need break, i shall return after i consult my creativity department.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I don't even count baseball as a real sport. I mean have you seen the size of some of those fat lazy bastids??


You mean the managers?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Hey if i can make it from Sante Fe Springs to 3rd and fairfax by 6:30.....you can make it from wherever you are at


well I have to go home and put on my dodger gear still and I don't know what time I'll be here till


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Baseball not a sport? Huh??!! how dare you!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I just watched the making of Eminem's (sp) new video


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> ehh, im gonna tire soon and firget all about this and study for my huge exam tomorrow that ive blown off all day


Hmm..get a studyin boy!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm fine with Baseball as a sport, what I'm against is Golf. It may take skill, but it's no sport.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> well I have to go home and put on my dodger gear still and I don't know what time I'll be here till


true, true....cant forget that dodgers thong....


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Wufaded said:



> Its 12 hours into the contest, and we didnt make the 5K mark


We're right on target to finish up about the same as last time. The link to the last contest is in the similar threads listing at the bottom of the page. If you go to the same page in that thread as we're at right now in this one, the time of day is about the same.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

My cell phone is making funny noises...


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey! Scott's here to join in on the whoring?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Thongs are not a fashion statements. Thongs are a way of life.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> My cell phone is making funny noises...


My ass is making funny noises. And smells.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

scott be nice


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> My cell phone is making funny noises...


Are you sure you arent just hearing things? I mean you have been whoring on here for a while..hehe


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Are you sure you arent just hearing things? I mean you have been whoring on here for a while..hehe


True, I am imaging things.......things involved a certain NissanGirl.....


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

"By the way, if you walked in late let me re-interate, the name of the movie's Spy Hard!"


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

heh, i love college, its 730 and ppl are already smashed.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm almost outta here....first stop...something to eat!!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> True, I am imaging things.......things involved a certain NissanGirl.....


Stop posting, you're catching up to me.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> True, I am imaging things.......things involved a certain NissanGirl.....


Your charm really flatters me...


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Dont worry I'm almost out the race


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Dont worry I'm almost out the race


Sounds good.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I need a new best friend. I just discovered that my beer will not provide me with a good alibi.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Your charm really flatters me...


How could it not, my charm would flatter me if I werent me...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

now the questitons lurks, should i continue to post?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> now the questitons lurks, should i continue to post?


No. You have too many posts already.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

It is your duty to post more!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> How could it not, my charm would flatter me if I werent me...


Hmm dont sound to sure of yourself..remember thats not to flattering..


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I need more posts to catch Coco!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> True, I am imaging things.......things involved a certain NissanGirl.....


she's a hyundai girl now :thumbdwn: lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Nor will my beer hit on the ugly chick while I try to pick up her hot friend.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yea, im thinking that. but if i get butraped and since ive spent all this time ill be disapointed.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Eeeww... Hyundai... someone needs to be banned.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Hmm dont sound to sure of yourself..remember thats not to flattering..


LOL you got a point, I think i'll tone down just a notch......


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> she's a hyundai girl now :thumbdwn: lol


noooo...i will never subject to hyundai!!..dont put me down


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I dunno NissanGirl, u used to be cool


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> I dunno NissanGirl, u used to be cool


Dont make me feel bad now...


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I got two words for ya....boobie pics....then all is forgiven


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> I dunno NissanGirl, u used to be cool


I don't know about that... I seem to remember her hanging out here late at night...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

what should i eat for dinner?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> yea...i get butraped and...ive spent all this time...


paraphrasing is da bomb :thumbup:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> I got two words for ya....boobie pics....then all is forgiven


hahahahah perv


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i kinda feel fried chicken


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Must catch the funny clown Coco..


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> what should i eat for dinner?


Rocky Road Ice Cream


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

No he should eat 30 packets of ketchup!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chicken and ice cream would be a good combo.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Rocky Road Ice Cream


damn that sounds good


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Ranex said:


> I don't know about that... I seem to remember her hanging out here late at night...


Yes but then I discovered life outside of nf..dont hate cause I could stay up that late haha jk


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Who knew there were two "H" words that would get you ridiculed in here


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

some bbq pork ribs wouldnt hurt me either.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

chicken and waffles are good, yum!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> No he should eat 30 packets of ketchup!


I seem to collect those whenever I buy fast food through the drivethrough.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> I got two words for ya....boobie pics....then all is forgiven


i got three words for you..in your dreams


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i dont think i can do anymore kool aid, ill have to switch to gatorade.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Alex Cora is on the radio right now :thumbup:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> some bbq pork ribs wouldnt hurt me either.


Dude, I made some yesterday and had the left overs today


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> i got three words for you..in your dreams


I'll bet they're wet dreams, too.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> i got three words for you..in your dreams


you better believe it!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Alex Cora is on the radio right now :thumbup:


xtra?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i dont have a radio anywhere near me.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Ranex said:


> I'll bet they're wet dreams, too.


you mean there are other types of dreams?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> you better believe it!


Someone's starting to really sound desperate.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Dude, I made some yesterday and had the left overs today


mail me any left overs


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> xtra?


si senorita


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> you better believe it!


Suprisingly I do.. (!)


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Someone's starting to really sound desperate.


hey im just working with what she's giving me, ill break her down, eventually


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> si senorita


Qué?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i could go for a watermellon


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> hey im just working with what she's giving me, ill break her down, eventually


haha your funny on that note..


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> hey im just working with what she's giving me, ill break her down, eventually


I'm rootin' for ya. Good luck.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

As of this post, I have surpassed Coco on the post count....yes, yes, I have beat that scary clown....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i want to go to the circus


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> As of this post, I have surpassed Coco on the post count....yes, yes, I have beat that scary clown....


hahahahahahahaha :fluffy:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

maybe i will run away and join the circus.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Some clowns are scary..


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Ok people i have come to the end of my run. keep up the good work, laterz


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> As of this post, I have surpassed Coco on the post count....yes, yes, I have beat that scary clown....


and he's not even here anymore.... I think


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Ok people i have come to the end of my run. keep up the good work, laterz


have fun at the rally I might make it


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Ok people i have come to the end of my run. keep up the good work, laterz


have fun..later


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> Ok people i have come to the end of my run. keep up the good work, laterz


yeah, have fun


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Now its really going to slow down..


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

It already has slowed down.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Now its really going to slow down..


yes it is


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I mean, three people responded to the same post and then I had to wait 2 minutes before someone posted after me.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Yea I noticed that to..its hit a slow period but itll maybe be back up later..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

i kept hitting refresh so I wouldn't dbl post again


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I sure hope so, I have free time right now to whore with.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i went with chicken fingers, fries, cheeze its and a brownie


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Yea now is a good time to catch up to..


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i went with chicken fingers, fries, cheeze its and a brownie


Damnit, go get some Rocky Road Ice Cream.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Damnit, go get some Rocky Road Ice Cream.


If I had a way of getting to it I would


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> If I had a way of getting to it I would


Ok, fine. You're off the hook this time. But I'll be watching you.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Man all of that sounds so good..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I want a "special" brownie


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Ok, fine. You're off the hook this time. But I'll be watching you.


I'll do better next time


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I want a "special" brownie


hmmm..I know what kinda brownie your talking about heh


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

yes I need a batch right about now :thumbup:


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> I want a "special" brownie



Whoa.. for a second I thought your avatar was timed perfectly with The Killer's song "Somebody Told Me" .... but then it went out of sync. 

Well that's my excitement for the day.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

You mean the old fashioned brownies that Snoop Daw...er...I mean Grandman used to make?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Brownies are yummy..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Whoa.. for a second I thought your avatar was timed perfectly with The Killer's song "Somebody Told Me" .... but then it went out of sync.
> 
> Well that's my excitement for the day.


hahahah sounds like you had the brownies I'm looking for


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

cheers to 600 everyone! :cheers:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I should visit the other threads


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Well congrats! :cheers:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> cheers to 600 everyone! :cheers:


hahahah DAMN !!!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> cheers to 600 everyone! :cheers:


I think I'm inching closer to 100... I'm sure I'll be letting everyone know.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I have 289 now but I will be leaving soon


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Once I reach up to 200-205 Im done..well maybe


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> I have 289 now but I will be leaving soon


And the competition slowly fades away.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Once I reach up to 200-205 Im done..well maybe


once you start it's hard to stop lol


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> once you start it's hard to stop lol


lol it sure is..


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

My goal is to reach a total post count of 1600 by day's end...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yea, im putting more effort into this than the last 2 months of school.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Ranex said:


> And the competition slowly fades away.


yeah but I only live ten minutes from work lol


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> yea, im putting more effort into this than the last 2 months of school.


I'm putting more effort into this than I /EVER/ put into school.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Guess we're not the academic type.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I am only when it suits me. Like, when I have an idea for really awsome short story.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Ranex said:


> My goal is to reach a total post count of 1600 by day's end...


That shouldnt be to hard for you then..only got a couple mroe to go


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Just 120 more posts and you're their!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> That shouldnt be to hard for you then..only got a couple mroe to go


So long as I keep up this pace for 10 more minutes or so.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you have to become industrialized and just keep em rolling...like record companies do mad musicians!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Record companies do comercialized musicians, ones which will get on the radio and sell lots of albums.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Ranex said:


> So long as I keep up this pace for 10 more minutes or so.


The faster the better..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ranex said:


> And the competition slowly fades away.


you wanna do a ricer fly by so badly you can taste it


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn looks like I'll be missing the dodgers rally


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Record companies do comercialized musicians, ones which will get on the radio and sell lots of albums.


but that doesnt mean ther good...least not im my opinion


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm trying, but you guys are a bit slow for me right now.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im keeping pace with ya.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

yes it's very slow right now


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

all I can taste the the beer I'm drinking


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> all I can taste the the beer I'm drinking


What brand are you enjoying tonight?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

stop teasing with the beer thing


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Speed it up a little..I want to get to 200 before day break..haha


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> im keeping pace with ya.


Thanks. Suddenly 4 posts popped up at once.
My favourite group (Yes) has only had two hits in their 35 year Career.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Thanks. Suddenly 4 posts popped up at once.
> My favourite group (Yes) has only had two hits in their 35 year Career.


Wasnt one of them Owner of a Broken Heart?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

someone is trying not to do back to back posts


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> stop teasing with the beer thing


Bah.. beer... give me a long island ice tea or some other mixed drink any day.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Bah.. beer... give me a long island ice tea or some other mixed drink any day.


lol chick drinks


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> Wasnt one of them Owner of a Broken Heart?


Yup. The other was "Roundabout" in 1972.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Any drink would do for me right now..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i like classic rock mainly, im a big bob seger and chuck berry fan


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> lol chick drinks


I just don't like beer...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

dammit, wimmen are forever saying stuff like faster, slower, and not so deep I can't breath


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I love classic rock :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Prolly my favorite artist of all is Billy Joel


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i like classic rock mainly, im a big bob seger and chuck berry fan


I listen to almost everything.  But for older rock, off the top of my head, AC/DC, Alice Cooper, Meat Loaf, Yes, Aerosmith...


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> dammit, wimmen are forever saying stuff like faster, slower, and not so deep I can't breath


lol Im getting the wrong idea here already..ohh my perverted mind haha


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I like older classic rock like zepplin and the doors and of course hendrix


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

with this post I'm at 90...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

dammit stop listening to Tears for Fears and get to posting


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I like some stuff today but it has no comparison in quality or meaning to music from yesteryears. AC/DC fuckin rules. Hell, I'm even a Metallica fan. Despite what people think of Lars Ulruch, he is one of the best drummers of all time.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

you're almost there :thumbup:


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> I like older classic rock like zepplin and the doors and of course hendrix


You know, for the most part I seem to have avoided the mainstream artists...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I bet NickZac listens to Hillary Duff and the Simpsons' chicks all the time


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Ranex said:


> You know, for the most part I seem to have avoided the mainstream artists...


I like good music doesn't matter if it's mainstream or not


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

This thread needs more Cowbell.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Heh, Im a big classical music fan too. I actively played the piano/keyboard/organ for about a decade...havent played for a few years thou now.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

..classic never dies


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Any Dead Heads in here?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I like older classic rock like zepplin and the doors and of course hendrix


Every body listens to me
|
|
|
|
\/


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> I like good music doesn't matter if it's mainstream or not


I like some mainstream stuff. Well, world (non-USA) mainstream. Rammstein from Germany, Kylie Minogue from Australia. Matthew Good from here (Canada).


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

East African drumming is just the most insane/coolest thing ever.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Ranex said:


> I like some mainstream stuff. Well, world (non-USA) mainstream. Rammstein from Germany, Kylie Minogue from Australia. Matthew Good from here (Canada).


Man the last time I heard Rammstein was maybe four years ago..


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Every body listens to me
> |
> |
> |
> ...



I don't think I've ever really listened to anything Hendrix did... so I guess I have no opinion on him.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ranex said:


> This thread needs more Cowbell.


cowbell is never needed any where. even in a cow field it's not needed.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I like pizza in the morning


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

WTF is all of this it isn't as good as last time and I friggin got in late again. 1


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

wow, post whoring is definately becomming cultured


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Ranex said:


> I don't think I've ever really listened to anything Hendrix did... so I guess I have no opinion on him.


x2..heard a lot about him..just havent heard his music


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I think I'll call it quits when my post count gets to 4200


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn I probably could have left work earlier if I didn't whore so much today hahahaah


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i like boogers.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Man the last time I heard Rammstein was maybe four years ago..


After the Du Hast song craze ended they kind of fell out of the USA Market, besides Feur Frei from XXX. New Albums's out soon... maybe it'll get back them back in.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

working or post whoring. such hard decisions.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> I like pizza in the morning


I like Pizza when it's fresh. Don't matter what time of the day.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm don't really like Rammstein


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Ranex said:


> After the Du Hast song craze ended they kind of fell out of the USA Market, besides Feur Frei from XXX. New Albums's out soon... maybe it'll get back them back in.


Yea thats def.true...but yea hopefully they do make some type of come back.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Yea thats def.true...but yea hopefully they do make some type of come back.


nah I hope they stay where they are lol jp


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm don't really like Rammstein


They're the only Metal-type band I like. Probably just because they're German, I love the German language.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

pizza is always better in nyc...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Listen to some hard cellos. Apokoliptica (sp)


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> pizza is always better in nyc...


WTF does NYC have to do with it?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

damnit, the posts are actually makin sense


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Post make sence now? Uh-oh, that ompossible be true says I. Arrr.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Ranex said:


> They're the only Metal-type band I like. Probably just because they're German, I love the German language.


Its not really a hard language to learn either. I took it for three years and was able to go to Germany to..heh so its all good.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Ranex said:


> WTF does NYC have to do with it?


i dont know but the pizza their really is better


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Ranex said:


> WTF does NYC have to do with it?


eveyone told me chicago pizza was the best but when I went it tasted the same to me lol maybe I just went to the wrong place :fluffy:


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

sup bishes!!!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

On my playlist now: Cake - Comfort Eagle


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

maybe it tastes better in NYC cuz ya have to seel a kidney to buy a slice!!!!!


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

has the pace slowed down or is my computer just sucking?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

This pizza talk is really making me hungry for a slice..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

xhris said:


> has the pace slowed down or is my computer just sucking?


your computer sucks


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

xhris said:


> has the pace slowed down or is my computer just sucking?


your comp sucky sucky


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

what the hell is going on in here?


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> your comp sucky sucky


crap, i knew it,


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i think your font got bigger!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> what the hell is going on in here?


oh no it's mr big font


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> what the hell is going on in here?


BRAVES SUCK THATS WHAT


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

3600 is the best you guys can do? Damn....


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

holla


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

we are juct chillin yo


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> 3600 is the best you guys can do? Damn....


everyone left


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Damn that font just woke me up lol


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

You guys are lucky i had shit to do


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

pssssh


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

This font is the best ever. I'm posting like this for the rest of my days on NF.com


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

his font does carry a very commanding reading.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

A) I'm going for Dinne
B) I've hit 100 posts in this thread. Am I a whore yet?


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

hahaha im on the top, lets see who gets on top on the next page


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> This font is the best ever. I'm posting like this for the rest of my days on NF.com


this first time i saw that font i thought God was calling me


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Ranex said:



> A) I'm going for Dinne
> B) I've hit 100 posts in this thread. Am I a whore yet?


when were u not a whore?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

xhris said:


> pssssh



 You would think you would have gotten on my nerves by now, but no, you haven't. Because I know i'm going to get teh last laugh when the Bravos are takin on the Dodgas for the pennant.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm hungry


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> You would think you would have gotten on my nerves by now, but no, you haven't. Because I know i'm going to get teh last laugh when the Bravos are takin on the Dodgas for the pennant.


bAAAHHHH your big font doesnt scare me


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and video killed the radio star


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Has Apache not been back online? He still has my mutha fuckin dip


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

The big font does seem to fit you


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> You would think you would have gotten on my nerves by now, but no, you haven't. Because I know i'm going to get teh last laugh when the Bravos are takin on the Dodgas for the pennant.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Yo Zac, I think you can chill bra. I think you have it wrapped up.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it puts character to you and scares absulutely anyone new to the forum.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

now I want cookies and milk


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hehe, i doubt ill take it home with me man


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I don't care about the numbers work just sucks for me today and I would rather be doing this lol


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> it puts character to you and scares absulutely anyone new to the forum.


u got the top prize!! im gonna be on top next page!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

but weave had some very cultured conversations about the arts and humanities.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

not many n00bs visit OT any more


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

See...the thing is....

Zac might win this contest. And several people might be banned for trying....

But...what is everyone going to remember about Post Whore Du Juor Tre?





MY BIG ASS FONT, THATS RIGHT!!!!


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> not many n00bs visit OT any more


dont worry im still here


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> not many n00bs visit OT any more


they got scared away


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

xhris said:


> u got the top prize!! im gonna be on top next page!!


I didnt know there was a race going on with who gets to be the first on the next page..


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

football: chiefs or ravens?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> See...the thing is....
> 
> Zac might win this contest. And several people might be banned for trying....
> 
> ...


LOL! Heh, now you have to use it forever.


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> I didnt know there was a race going on with who gets to be the first on the next page..


yeah i made it up
and im on top !!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

There is just something about seeing the words........





"MUTHA FUCKA"

in larger than life print that makes the brain say...."WHOA!"


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> There is just something about seeing the words........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to pprize!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yay ravens!!!


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

yeahhhhhi got it biches!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

large font blows


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hehe the big font is now going to be his trademark


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I dont even have a clue how im standing.


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

dont worry fcs will pwn him sooner or later


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

james brown is the real king!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Still in first dont worry..


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

im the real king


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

praise the lord!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

xhris said:


> dont worry im still here



 X, what you are failing to realize is that you are 10x worse than your common, everday noob....

You are one of those uber-noobs who chooses not to listen to the wise and elder forum statesmen. When someone says you suck, you say "How deep?"


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

zach your in first????? oh yeah im on top (i hope)


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

says who??


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> X, what you are failing to realize is that you are 10x worse than your common, everday noob....
> 
> You are one of those uber-noobs who chooses not to listen to the wise and elder forum statesmen. When someone says you suck, you say "How deep?"


i try my best


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its zac and word, im on the top  (let me be happy before i lose)


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> X, what you are failing to realize is that you are 10x worse than your common, everday noob....
> 
> You are one of those uber-noobs who chooses not to listen to the wise and elder forum statesmen. When someone says you suck, you say "How deep?"


hahahahaha


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OK, time to stop BSing and get my 4200


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

almost done at work


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> almost done at work


lol your at work??? slacker!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

so now there's just 4 people posting?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

xhris said:


> lol your at work??? slacker!


I can work and play at the same time! I'm multi-talented


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

wow, im gonna fail my test tomorrow.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> its zac and word, im on the top  (let me be happy before i lose)


hey dont give your hopes up already!


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> wow, im gonna fail my test tomorrow.


lafff, kick off is soon!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

xhris said:


> lol your at work??? slacker!



 you are still here?? Fucker! :fluffy:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I just want to get to 4k posts


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

well NickZac at least you passed as a post whore


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> you are still here?? Fucker! :fluffy:


im always here and never here, i am the biggining and the end, i am like fire always moving but always still


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

xhris said:


> zach your in first????? oh yeah im on top (i hope)



 Just remember, you are only gay if you are on the bottom.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Youll get there soon enough it seems


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

basically I > U


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

no n00b should have 4000+ posts


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

This is sucking. I thought there would be a ton more people.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> well NickZac at least you passed as a post whore


Thanks my felow PW brotha! You've trained me well. I now posess the force.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Youll get there soon enough it seems



 ^^^^


is better than all noobs with an X in their name.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> This is sucking. I thought there would be a ton more people.


yeah everyone left :thumbdwn:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

which is why you don't get paid to think Altim8ga


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> no n00b should have 4000+ posts


nope they shouldnt..


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> ^^^^
> 
> 
> is better than all noobs with an X in their name.


NEGGGG


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> which is why you don't get paid to think Altim8ga



 Visit me at my job and tell me that to my face


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

im on top mofos


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

xhris said:


> im on top mofos


nope


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

ok im on top now mofos


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nikki schieler ziering is hott


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

xhris said:


> NEGGGG



 You racist mutha fucka. Why didn't you just finish the word up?


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

crap,,, please dont be a double post!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

xhris said:


> ok im on top now mofos


nope


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Thanks my felow PW brotha! You've trained me well. I now posess the force.


alas, my whoring power is diminished young one


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

xhris said:


> im on top mofos


you wish


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> You racist mutha fucka. Why didn't you just finish the word up?


you TARD i was gonna be on top, you stole my glory!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

xhris said:


> ok im on top now mofos




 My right quadracept is worth more than your IQ+computer.


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

aye, you mofos ever seen the "micheal vick experience" commercial?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

if a n00b makes a racist comment do we still have to be nice to it?


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

next person please


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

xhris said:


> you TARD i was gonna be on top, you stole my glory!!!



 The fact that you just called me a tard leads me to believe that you are either female or are missing both testicles.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

xhris said:


> aye, you mofos ever seen the "micheal vick experience" commercial?


lol yeah that's funny


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you are the next person


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

damn I hate being nice. it gives me a rash.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)




----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

BUSH


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> My right quadracept is worth more than your IQ+computer.


i always thought it was quadracep


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> if a n00b makes a racist comment do we still have to be nice to it?


No..well at least i wont be


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> next person please



 Who are you? the noob section is over <<<<<<<< there.


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> BUSH


damn right!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Damn.....Just.....Damn.


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

.......... .... . . . . .


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Who are you? the noob section is over <<<<<<<< there.


where


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

monday is almost over!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

did Altim8ga just refer to someone as "the sackless wonder"?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

almost time


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> monday is almost over!


tuesday sux more than monday


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> monday is almost over!


thankfully.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

xhris said:


> damn right!





 Ohhh!!! he got something right!!!! Good N00b!! NOW STFU


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

xhris said:


> tuesday sux more than monday


im on top !


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i think sunday is worse than monday because sunday has the aniticipation of the day to come.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

this monday sucks


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

well this made it fly by quickly even if it wasnt the beefiest turnout


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

xhris said:


> .......... .... . . . . .


Does that count :thumbup:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> No..well at least i wont be


 not to be mean but stop posting. your count is close to mine


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

k imma go eat whores, ill see you bitches later, and altima... astros pwn


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> not to be mean but stop posting. your count is close to mine


hehe dont be jealous


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

xhris said:


> k imma go eat whores, ill see you bitches later, and altima... astors pwn


astors a new team? lol :fluffy:


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

where do i see the post count?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

in a few hours it will be tuesday and then we can all rest easy as their is a whole week until teh suck returns.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

xhris said:


> where do i see the post count?


go to the first page


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> astors a new team? lol :fluffy:


my feelings are now hurt. I HOPE YOUR HAPPY!!!!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

xhris said:


> where do i see the post count?


go to the first page........


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

xhris said:


> my feelings are now hurt. I HOPE YOUR HAPPY!!!!


hahahah hey I put the fluffy there he's a peace offering :fluffy:


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

whos winning the football game, I'm at school and can't watch


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> whos winning the football game, I'm at school and can't watch


HASNT STARTED YET


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i really wish i went to UCLA


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> go to the first page........


type r again 


http://nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=710752&postcount=3656


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Damn 9pm and still at school?


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

haha im on top again l8r hos


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

xhris said:


> HASNT STARTED YET


My bad its at 9:00 right


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm getting there


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

xhris said:


> haha im on top again l8r hos


this isn't a who gets on the top contest


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> type r again
> 
> 
> http://nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=710752&postcount=3656


Yea your post went up faster then mine..like i said before dial up = teh suck


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

it's only 6 here :fluffy:


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Damn 9pm and still at school?


Night classes is all I have time for


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> this isn't a who gets on the top contest


(shhhhhh, i told him it was)


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> this isn't a who gets on the top contest



 He should get the ban for repeating himself.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

I can,t refreash fast enough


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Zac are you planning on shutting it down anytime soon?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I need to go home the man is keeping me here at work


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> I can,t refreash fast enough


Then your connection is slower then mine..


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Damn, I still haven't caught Apache from this morning LOL


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im just having fun man. im not posting too competetively right now. ill be given it a rest and study in a bit soon. watch then everyone flock to the scene haha.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Damn, I still haven't caught Apache from this morning LOL


lol yeah he must have come on right when it started


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Then your connection is slower then mine..


Damn school computers


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Now my fricking cat is screaming at me to be petted


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

No, he was a few hours late but went at it nonstop while everyone was posting at the same time so you could just keep at it and no thread of double posting yourself.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> im just having fun man. im not posting too competetively right now. ill be given it a rest and study in a bit soon. watch then everyone flock to the scene haha.



Yea thats how it always is..im calling it quits soon to


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> lol yeah he must have come on right when it started


for a second i thought that post said he must come on right as u typed that and i was like shit, i better pick it up lol.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I think i'm going to get to work early to get a few more posts in. Really want to catch Coco at the 6k level.


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Well, this is the first time i do this, first time all day i get to get on the net.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Psychsal said:


> Well, this is the first time i do this, first time all day i get to get on the net.


Welcome buddy


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> I think i'm going to get to work early to get a few more posts in. Really want to catch Coco at the 6k level.


If you plannin on takin it to the 6k level, I may have to get to work later tonite lol


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Princess and i have seniority over every single person in this thread. The rest of you must recognize this. Once you recognize it, I don't know what you should do....


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA that's funny


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

heh, im guessing its because of the OG status?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Back from eating. Ham... beans... peas... salad... mmmm....


anyway, let the whoring re-being!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Bow down?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

fish don't fry in the kitchen,
beans don't burn on the grille.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Well I'm a NAN (NEW AGE NUTCASE!)


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Bow down?


 :fluffy: lol smart girl :thumbup:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Back from eating. Ham... beans... peas... salad... mmmm....
> 
> 
> anyway, let the whoring re-being!



 Ranex has most senority. All bow except OG's.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Back from eating. Ham... beans... peas... salad... mmmm....


I had that last night


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> :fluffy: lol smart girl :thumbup:


hehehe I know better


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

We need Scouge or scourge or whatever their name is...that would make some interesting convo


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

ok fockers I'm outtie till maybe later on maybe not lol 
have fun :cheers:


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Ranex has most senority. All bow except OG's.


Hahah, damn straight bishes.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

u cant leave the game now, were just getting started!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

See ya hun!


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I fimally got a pictar of lunargirlzgirl1!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Their is a mushroom painted onto my window.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> ok fockers I'm outtie till maybe later on maybe not lol
> have fun :cheers:


At the risk of sounding gay, toodles!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Their is a mushroom painted onto my window.


and how did it get there?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]I fimally got a pictar of lunargirlzgirl1!!![/QUOTE]

I have absolutely no idea who that is.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Ranex said:


> At the risk of sounding gay, toodles!



 Ricebox?? Is that you? From Canada?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> and how did it get there?


crazy stuff happens when you're on shrooms. (not that I would know first hand)


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Ranex said:


> At the risk of sounding gay, toodles!


that was so gay.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Back from eating. Ham... beans... peas... salad... mmmm....
> 
> 
> anyway, let the whoring re-being!


 No offense, but you are the worst post whore ever


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Gang, we are going to be hardpressed to make it to 4k by midnight.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> and how did it get there?


That is a good question and one I cannot surely answer


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I'd post it but she would be pissed.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Ricebox?? Is that you? From Canada?


Speaking of the **** (no insult intended), I haven't seen him post in a while...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Gang, we are going to be hardpressed to make it to 4k by midnight.


4k is easy, 4500 might be a bit more or a challange.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I was hoping we could make 10k. We would need 50 people with 200 posts each....thats a bunch.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Gang, we are going to be hardpressed to make it to 4k by midnight.


I thought we had until 4am? Just re-check when the thread opened.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I dont think this is gonna break 7k by the end


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Alright bitches I'm back


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Slow Sentra do you know when season 2 of the chapple show is coming


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OK, now some of you are shoving me down in the post count


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

that's a shit load of posting.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

bII said:


> Alright bitches I'm back


Sorry to say, I don't think any of us missed you.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I just got back, so it wasn't me


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]that's a shit load of posting.[/QUOTE]
so get to work! POST POST POST!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

waht up bitches I'm back!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!one11!!!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]that's a shit load of posting.[/QUOTE]
 You should have seen the first and second contest....it was over 5k in just a few hours!!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Sorry to say, I don't think any of us missed you.


Like I care

oh yeah, canada sucks


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> Slow Sentra do you know when season 2 of the chapple show is coming


 I thought they had already started showing it


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

holy fucknugget wtf? how is everyone doing?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> waht up bitches I'm back!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!one11!!!!!



 2nd place is back on I see.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]that's a shit load of posting.[/QUOTE]
the post have the runs


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I thought they had already started showing it


I think he means on DVD


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> Welcome buddy


Thanx. Hey the number on my posts is going up, thats sooo coool. (sarcastically speaking)


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> You should have seen the first and second contest....it was over 5k in just a few hours!!


 am I still in second????


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

bII said:


> Like I care
> 
> oh yeah, canada sucks



 I will have you banned from your own house if you talk like that to him. That man knows more about cars than you do about your own barbi collection.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Last contest rocked because I was on point.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I thought they had already started showing it


I mean out to buy on dvd


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

My cable modem flashes green lights


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

dude more evil up in this bithc I see


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

bII said:


> Like I care
> 
> oh yeah, canada sucks


Beauty thing is, you don't have to care.

And let's think about this Canada sucking thing. random Car in Canada = 140hp. Same car in California = 110hp.

Score: Canada 1, Cali 0.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

bII said:


> My cable modem flashes green lights


mine too.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

bII said:


> My cable modem flashes green lights



 Those green lights mean its ok for your brother to pulverize your baloon knot.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Last contest rocked because I was on point.


 Now we have to rely on wusses like apache to keep this thing going.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I have to get back in the swing of things


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> I will have you banned from your own house if you talk like that to him. That man knows more about cars than you do about your own barbi collection.


I was kidding.

I assumed all took it in jest


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Those green lights mean its ok for your brother to pulverize your baloon knot.


I think this post deserves a "WTF?" responce. If not, I'm just confused.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I'll be lucky to get 3rd or 4th


or 20th


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Anyone have a count on the number of people who have posted back to back?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Now we have to rely on wusses like apache to keep this thing going.


 you my dear boy can have a nice glass of shut fuck up and a plate of kiss my ass to snack on


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I wish I had some strippers in my house


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Ranex said:


> I think this post deserves a "WTF?" responce. If not, I'm just confused.



 Speaking to bII about his "green lights" on his modem.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bII said:


> Alright bitches I'm back


dude, you didnt hear, you won.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Damn, I tried to bost BtB but I failed.  Damn Altima8GA


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so what is the score up to anyways????


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> you my dear boy can have a nice glass of shut fuck up and a plate of kiss my ass to snack on



 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


PWNT!!


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Anyone have a count on the number of people who have posted back to back?


I don't think thats possible

Ijust used spellcheck for the first time


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> you my dear boy can have a nice glass of shut fuck up and a plate of kiss my ass to snack on


Can you get fries with that like in a combo?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Altim8GA needs teh ban due to big ass font


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

still gonna go for gold apache?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao you like that ehhhh??? well theres more than that on it's way


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Speaking to bII about his "green lights" on his modem.


I think he shuold put out his lights. Either break them or cover them with electricians tape. If you don't have any, then Duct Tape will do. If you don't have any of that, then you're not a man.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ill take that as a yes.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Altim8GA needs teh ban due to big ass font


 You need this huge ass J rammed into your belly button and then on out your asshole.


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

5000 in a few hours, damn. Its barely at 3000+, damn.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> I don't think thats possible
> 
> Ijust used spellcheck for the first time


 wtf does that mean?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

time for another score post.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hey zac post the scores


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> you my dear boy can have a nice glass of shut fuck up and a plate of kiss my ass to snack on


 don't make me have to trip your crippled ass


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> You need this huge ass J rammed into your belly button and then on out your asshole.


I think everyone should quote his huge ass font. Just to make things more cluttered here.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm not doing it, I don't want to know. I think i'm around 313 or so.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

haha don't be mad just be pwned


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NickZac 662 + 1
apachewoolf 488 
nismoprincess 333 
Altim8GA 317 
slow_sentra322 215 
NissanGirl2ooSX 215 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
Coco 204 
sno 136 
rafiks2000Altima 134 
Ranex 114 
xhris 94 
irontom 88 
niky 69 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 43 
S12ken 37 
drift240sxdrag 37 
krylonkoopa 30 
spelch 22 
Bumpin 17 
SE-Rious Rider 15 
bII 15 
Scott 14 
♣300zx♣ 14 
Radioaktiv 10 
kaptainkrollio 7 
FCS 6 
'85 fairlady 4 
NotAnotherHonda 3 
Psychsal 3 
vector03 1 
Exalta 1 
JAMESZ 1 
zAoemaster 1 
Blower_Whistle 1 
BlankgazeX 1


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

REFRESH REFRESH REFRESH REFRESH REFRESH REFRESH


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

posted like a pro they are


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wtf is +1????


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Ranex said:


> I think he shuold put out his lights. Either break them or cover them with electricians tape. If you don't have any, then Duct Tape will do. If you don't have any of that, then you're not a man.


I watch them gleefully dance
but I'll duct tape if you guys think its a good idea

how much HP will I get if I do


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

I have 17 now


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Black Gay Sex has one post


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

the foolio has kicked some ass on teh court. :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

that counted for the post of the scores!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Sweet! if I can get over 150, I might be able to make top 10!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Coco said:


> the foolio has kicked some ass on teh court. :thumbup:


 dammit dawg I goota go check now?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> the foolio has kicked some ass on teh court. :thumbup:



 WTF are you talking about Wilis?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Black Gay Sex has one post


I think we're all happy to know that, thanks man.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hmmm, ramming an ass into my bellybutton. yup that's TEH GHEY


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im up thur now, my dream come true. i have a dream, im just note sure of what that dream is.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

coo you aint't that much further ahead of me


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> WTF are you talking about Wilis?


 i played some basketball after work.


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

NickZac said:


> NickZac 662 + 1
> apachewoolf 488
> nismoprincess 333
> Altim8GA 317
> ...


DAMN. . . NickZac have u been on since this morning or what?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

coco knows his mierda


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> coo you aint't that much further ahead of me


so its on?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> hmmm, ramming an ass into my bellybutton. yup that's TEH GHEY



 So is bitching about the size of my posts.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

:loser: :fluffy: :cheers: :thumbup:    :showpics: 

My only friends


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

blow it out your ass doughboy


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

bII said:


> I watch them gleefully dance
> but I'll duct tape if you guys think its a good idea
> 
> how much HP will I get if I do


The more Duct Tape, the more power and the cooler your thing will look. Ever seen the Red Green show? Duct tape can fix or make anything, so keep it handy.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

sno ur goin down


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

:faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaart:


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> So is bitching about the size of my posts.


It's not the size of the post, it's the quantity.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

anyone that watches red green should be shot


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> :faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaart:


 bless you :loser:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

for your pleasure

NickZac 667 
apachewoolf 493 
nismoprincess 333 
Altim8GA 321 
slow_sentra322 217 
NissanGirl2ooSX 215 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
Coco 206 
sno 136 
rafiks2000Altima 134 
Ranex 117 
xhris 94 
irontom 88 
niky 69 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 43 
S12ken 37 
drift240sxdrag 37 
krylonkoopa 30 
spelch 22 
SE-Rious Rider 17 
Bumpin 17 
bII 17 
Scott 14 
♣300zx♣ 14 
Radioaktiv 10


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Wonder if I can get bigger font???


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

this might be a repost, but who is watching the game and who are you going for? i know NP could care less aboot this one, eh?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Ranex said:


> The more Duct Tape, the more power and the cooler your thing will look. Ever seen the Red Green show? Duct tape can fix or make anything, so keep it handy.


so should I keep the wires plugged in or no?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm so not going to be able to catch up whike you are on...go2bed nickzac


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> anyone that watches red green should be shot


That makes me sad.  The Red Green show is the best.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> bless you :loser:


must of been a long one


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

bII said:


> so should I keep the wires plugged in or no?


Yes. But only if they're wrapped in Duct Tape


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Apache, i don't think you have a prayer bro.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> So is bitching about the size of my posts.


 I think your over compensating for a small penis


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm kidding I love that silly focker....and remember to keep your stick on the ice haaa classic


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

wow, my computer is a piece of shite!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Ranex said:


> That makes me sad.  The Red Green show is the best.



HOLEY SHIT!!!

Red Green is teh bestests!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I think your over compensating for a small penis


 *PWNED!*


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Apache, i don't think you have a prayer bro.


yea the font is really annoying now


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Ranex said:


> That makes me sad.  The Red Green show is the best.


 RED GREEN SHOWS PWNS FUCKING ASS AND ANYONE WHO DISAGREES CAN EAT DONKY ASS


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

chiefs just scored.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

is he staying awake all night?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

WFT is the Red Green show?


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

will this make your pay per day go up becase mines like -5.699854522233322222557787966523131254465


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Coco, im at work, so i dont have a tv. But whos playing. Whats the score?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> *PWNED!*


 o wow, x2.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I think your over compensating for a small penis



 I think you are more of a pussy than that thing in your avatar


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

whoops brb son just fell down the stairs


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> is he staying awake all night?


I did not sleep with that prostitutie....I was UP ALL NIIIIIIIIIIITE!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

this post puts me ahead of wufaded.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> this post puts me ahead of wufaded.


just for Coco

NickZac 670 
apachewoolf 499 
nismoprincess 333 
Altim8GA 325 
slow_sentra322 220 
NissanGirl2ooSX 215 
Flying V 210 
Coco 210 
Wufaded 209 
rafiks2000Altima 138 
sno 136 
Ranex 121 
xhris 94 
irontom 88 
niky 69 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 43 
S12ken 37 
drift240sxdrag 37 
krylonkoopa 30 
spelch 22 
SE-Rious Rider 20 
bII 18 
Bumpin 17 
Scott 14 
♣300zx♣ 14 
Radioaktiv 10 
kaptainkrollio 7 
FCS 6 
'85 fairlady 5 
Psychsal 5 
NotAnotherHonda 3 
vector03 1 
Exalta 1 
JAMESZ 1 
zAoemaster 1 
Blower_Whistle 1 
BlankgazeX 1


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

he's ok I just had to take care of what is really important


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> whoops brb son just fell down the stairs



what the hell is he doin falling down stairs for???


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

dammit I actually forgot about the game


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Why is this gang up on Altm8ga day?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> RED GREEN SHOWS PWNS FUCKING ASS AND ANYONE WHO DISAGREES CAN EAT DONKY ASS


Donkey Ass, creamy, regular or al dente?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> whoops brb son just fell down the stairs


lol tumble tumble (head hits each step)


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

bII said:


> Donkey Ass, creamy, regular or al dente?


with a little bit of sugar please. :cheers:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

One more post and you have FlyingV beat


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

post per day just went up to 9.232355648798465822136454879123


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

you guys are cruel


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

thanks zac. this one puts me ahead of the aggie (flying v).


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Why is this gang up on Altm8ga day?


 Nah, pick someone and I'll leave you alone.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> One more post and you have FlyingV beat


who me?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm afraid to see what my post per day is


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

If my wife's watching, I'll be coming home right after the meeting. *random ammusing line*. And remember, keep your stick on the ice.

I've noticed the show's on Detroit Public Television now.

Don't ask me why Shaw is offering DPT as a part of a cable package to Subscribers in BC.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> who me?


no, Coco


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> thanks zac. this one puts me ahead of the aggie (flying v).


 never mind


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

me


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Nah, pick someone and I'll leave you alone.



bII Sounds like a good candidate


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

my wife is going to beat me half to death tonite I promise lol


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I'm in 22nd place, I have to change my strategy


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> me


congrats


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I should check to see if I'm past the 15.63 posts per day


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wooohooo she bought me a beer


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I have 18.98 posts per day and rising.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> bII Sounds like a good candidate


Could pick on me. After all, I am the only Canadian currently active in this Thread. I think.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

OHHH!!! I got top of the page, XHRIS would be pissed.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> my wife is going to beat me half to death tonite I promise lol


youve been on the comp all day, ur kid ran away from home, fell down the stairs, wut else did he do?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Hmm seems like everyones catching up


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

2 more posts and i'm ahead of the "other" girl in this contest.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

check mine you are far enough in the lead


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> OHHH!!! I got top of the page, XHRIS would be pissed.


forget that noob with no avatar!!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> bII Sounds like a good candidate


Sounds like someone's drowning in haterade


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Did she buy you a Colt 45?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> I have 18.98 posts per day and rising.


I'd be surprised if I'm over 4 per day. Lemme check that...


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Hmm seems like everyones catching up


hey baby


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

no a bud light 40 oz


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Hmm seems like everyones catching up


 i'm on your ass. :banhump:


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

> I'd be surprised if I'm over 4 per day


2.03...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

uh oh, stocks have risen to 18.99...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I have so many posts and been here so long that mine isn't going to change much at all.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Coco said:


> i'm on your ass. :bananahump:


 lmao you wanna hump her


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

WOW, im not last.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao you wanna hump her


who?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

bII said:


> I'm in 22nd place, I have to change my strategy


 You should just stop now and go back to boffing your siblings


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Coco said:


> 2 more posts and i'm ahead of the "other" girl in this contest.


love the use of the parentheses there..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> I have so many posts and been here so long that mine isn't going to change much at all.


no but the enormous size of your posts counts for 2/3s of all pages usage.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so what are mine up to dammit lol


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

Coco said:


> i'm on your ass. :banhump:


more like in your ass.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao you wanna hump her


 i corrected it. it should have been "banhump".


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> no but the enormous size of your posts counts for 2/3s of all pages usage.


true


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oh xhit did she just say you were in her ass????


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> love the use of the parentheses there..



 Here's something new 200...




(E-HUG!!)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

tick tick tock over to 19!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> love the use of the parentheses there..


 hahaha my bad, what's your name again?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I'm not dignifing that with a response


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> I have so many posts and been here so long that mine isn't going to change much at all.


Yar, mine don't change much either.  I've been here about 800 days now.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

thats so fucking gay


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

i forgot how to check how many post I have


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Here's something new 200...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ghey


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

where is blackgaysex and opium?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

the size of my posts doesnt change how many posts are on one page.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> thats so fucking gay


 oops sorry coco


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> i forgot how to check how many post I have


just wait till apache does it for u


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I've been posting in this thread now
all the live long day


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> just wait till apache does it for u


 haaaaaaaa I doubt it


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

:fluffy: 

How does he hop like that


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> the size of my posts doesnt change how many posts are on one page.


no it doesnt, it just blinds us with stupidty


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> the size of my posts doesnt change how many posts are on one page.


And I doubt it changes how long it takes to load each page, unless your on a 14400 baud or slower modem.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> the size of my posts doesnt change how many posts are on one page.


maybe not but you definately took our scrolling skillz to the max


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> ghey



 Please don't make me pwnt you.




PLEASE.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I am not, nor have I ever been, a member of the Communist Party.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I need to change clothes grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> haaaaaaaa I doubt it


well tahnks for doing it all thruout the day


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

bII said:


> I am not, nor have I ever been, a member of the Communist Party.


FASCIST! GET HIM!


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I need to change clothes grrrrrrrrr


ur gonna be behind like 20 posts when u come back, type with one HAND!!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

apachewoolf said:



> oops sorry coco


 huh?

ahhhh, now i see how you're winning. hehe


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> well tahnks for doing it all thruout the day


 you are very welcome


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Ranex said:


> FASCIST! GET HIM!


damn red
damn 15 second posting rule


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

How do i check how many posts i have per day???


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my cell is ringing.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

what the avg time to take a sit down


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> huh?
> 
> ahhhh, now i see how you're winning. hehe


i thot he apologized for cursing?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

bII said:


> I'm not dignifing that with a response


 It's Altim8GA's fault. He said you should be picked on.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

mmmmmmm beer ...it's gooooood


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Coco said:


> huh?
> 
> ahhhh, now i see how you're winning. hehe


Yes. Coco go home now. No Beer for you.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

too many multi-sided conversations going on here.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> my cell is ringing.


pick it up


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

absolution is the way to salvation


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> It's Altim8GA's fault. He said you should be picked on.



 Indeed.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> too many multi-sided conversations going on here.


isnt it great?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> It's Altim8GA's fault. He said you should be picked on.


 I think you R just a bitch j/k


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> i thot he apologized for cursing?


 hmm, ok. who doesn't curse?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> mmmmmmm beer ...it's gooooood


Ain't that the truth


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I think you R just a bitch j/k


hes callin u out


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Coco said:


> hmm, ok. who doesn't curse?


 haaaa I don't


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> too many multi-sided conversations going on here.


Well, this is a whore thread...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> mmmmmmm beer ...it's gooooood


 Yuengling bishes. Drink it or else.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> pick it up


It is my brother.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> hmm, ok. who doesn't curse?


good point


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Yes. Coco go home now. No Beer for you.


 I'm totally lost in this whoring thread and I'm not even drinking...yet.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Yuengling bishes. Drink it or else.


 shit yeah I'm gonna drink it


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

MUTHA FUCKA!!! I'm PISSED THAT YOU MADE ME GET MY OWN 'HAGEN


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> It is my brother.


tell him to fuck off, ur in a contest


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ide drink but i dont want to get drunk and do a double post...now im cursed...


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Yuengling bishes. Drink it or else.


Mmmmmm... cheese taquitos....


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> MUTHA FUCKA!!! I'm PISSED THAT YOU MADE ME GET MY OWN 'HAGEN


ROFL!!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Yuengling bishes. Drink it or else.


or else what? Its Guiness or nothing!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I think I'm slipping lol


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

This is def the thread to drink through.


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Thats what i thought, nobody would answer my question.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Mmmmmm... cheese taquitos....


ay chalupa!!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> ROFL!!


Stop posting.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok maybe I'm not


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

update anyone? we have some crucial score changings


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Psychsal said:


> Thats what i thought, nobody would answer my question.


wait till someone tallys it up


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm gonna start talking to myself lol


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> update anyone? we have some crucial score changings


uh huh, im comin back up


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> ok maybe I'm not


not a happy little lamb? Sounds good.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> ROFL!!



Go back to the first few pages, its hilarious back there....SERIOUSLY


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Can anyone tell me what flag this is?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Yo quiero Taco Bell


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I'm gonna start talking to myself lol


talk to ur kid with the brain damage for fallin down the stairs too much.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Here's something new 200...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thanks hahaha


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> haaaa I don't


 Liar. You are such a liar


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac 684 
apachewoolf 521 
Altim8GA 337 
nismoprincess 333 
slow_sentra322 227 
Coco 219 
NissanGirl2ooSX 217 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
rafiks2000Altima 164 
sno 136 
Ranex 133 
xhris 94 
irontom 88 
niky 69 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 43 
S12ken 37


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> update anyone? we have some crucial score changings


No one wants to see you gloat. Now if it were me up near the top...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Top 15

NickZac 683 
apachewoolf 519 
Altim8GA 335 
nismoprincess 333 
slow_sentra322 227 
Coco 219 
NissanGirl2ooSX 217 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
rafiks2000Altima 161 
sno 136 
Ranex 131 
xhris 94 
irontom 88 
niky 69


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I like to consult with the voices in my head from time to time


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

why you calling me a liar??? that's fucked up


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Im going to attempt to ask another question and i know nobody will answer. Has anybody seen the new resident movie?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Coco said:


> Can anyone tell me what flag this is?


Uhh... European Union?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm so not going to win this thing.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> Can anyone tell me what flag this is?



 European Union Coco.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

next on my list,wufaded!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

mark has taken 3rd place and is on the rise!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bII said:


> I like to consult with the voices in my head from time to time


 they don't say much neither do they?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> I'm so not going to win this thing.


just have fun, or edit post counts.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Psychsal said:


> Im going to attempt to ask another question and i know nobody will answer. Has anybody seen the new resident movie?


I have indeed not seen the new resident movie


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Damn if i didn't pass NP


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Who's going to pass me on the Most Posts list? Not this whoring list, but the NF post list.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

bII said:


> I have indeed not seen the new resident movie


x2


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Psychsal said:


> Im going to attempt to ask another question and i know nobody will answer. Has anybody seen the new resident movie?


Resident this! *lifts up his Kilt*







*Disclaimer: I'm not actually wearing a Kilt


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't think scores have changed that much


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Coco said:


> hahaha my bad, what's your name again?


haha all good..just check my profile.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

occasionally i get in a disagreement with my voices but sacrafices usually calms them down.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> just have fun, or edit post counts.


 lol that would be so wrong but oh well do it


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> Who's going to pass me on the Most Posts list? Not this whoring list, but the NF post list.


6,422. thats pretty hard man


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i work hard for me post count.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

WOOT!!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> occasionally i get in a disagreement with my voices but sacrafices usually calms them down.


lol sicko that is messed up get help lol


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> they don't say much neither do they?


They tell me to buy more beer, and cashews, lots of cashews


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> European Union Coco.


If it is the EU flag, I beat you too it, newb.


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Coco said:


> I'm so not going to win this thing.


 Me niether, i just started.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

New update
NickZac 686 
apachewoolf 524 
Altim8GA 339 
nismoprincess 333 
slow_sentra322 229 
Coco 222 
NissanGirl2ooSX 219 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
rafiks2000Altima 168 
Ranex 136 
sno 136 
xhris 94 
irontom 88 
niky 69 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 43 
S12ken 37 
drift240sxdrag 37 
krylonkoopa 30 
bII 29 
SE-Rious Rider 24 
spelch 22 
Bumpin 17 
Scott 14 
♣300zx♣ 14 
Radioaktiv 10


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> European Union Coco.


 cookie for you!

btw, why does it say pinche?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> WOOT!!!!!


 not a complete thought lol dqed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> 6,422. thats pretty hard man



 <---------


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the man of huge numbers may make the pass..


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Psychsal said:


> Me niether, i just started.


breakdance and shout


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ranex said:


> If it is the EU flag, I beat you too it, newb.


 :takes cookie from mark and gives it to ranex: my baaaaaad.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> <---------


 double dq right there


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

0.16 posts per day, damn that sux.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> the man of huge numbers may make the pass..


whats the prize again?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

whats a european union coco? Is it a coco chain smoking and listening to bad techno?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> cookie for you!
> 
> btw, why does it say pinche?



 BC Europeans are perverts


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hey, were up to 4k posts, like i said, 4500, maybe even 5000 is a good midnite goal.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> the man of huge numbers may make the pass..


 so who is that?????


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Psychsal said:


> 0.16 posts per day, damn that sux.


ya thats pretty bad


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Coco said:


> cookie for you!
> 
> btw, why does it say pinche?


Hey, where's my cookie, I got it first. 

And Pinche for like... Spanish Pinchy Pinchy with the hot women?


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

My post times 50 wouldn't win


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> ya thats pretty bad


 oh well better luck next time lol


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> hey, were up to 4k posts, like i said, 4500, maybe even 5000 is a good midnite goal.


more than that, were tearin!


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Psychsal said:


> 0.16 posts per day, damn that sux.


Thats just pathetic!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> :takes cookie from mark and gives it to ranex: my baaaaaad.



 Blow me, it takes a while to get all of this huge type out of the way.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> oh well better luck next time lol


haha


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't think I'll be passing anyone on the total posts list


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Coco said:


> :takes cookie from mark and gives it to ranex: my baaaaaad.


Heh, thanks. Damn these posts fly by, eh?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> more than that, were tearin!


 I think we will get up to 7000 and that's it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> so who is that?????


they write in size 2 zillion font and use letters and numbers like THIS


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Blow me, it takes a while to get all of this huge type out of the way.


it getting reallly annoying


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco might get passed in overall count.....LOL


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> hey, were up to 4k posts, like i said, 4500, maybe even 5000 is a good midnite goal.


A case of beer is a good midnight goal I'd say


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I think we will get up to 7000 and that's it


well thats our goal then


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

bII said:


> whats a european union coco? Is it a coco chain smoking and listening to bad techno?


 I plead the 5th.


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

friday night lights


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Heh, thanks. Damn these posts fly by, eh?


 gotta read what you can and just pick someone to talk to


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

o im straining now


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Coco might get passed in overall count.....LOL


 trudat!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> it getting reallly annoying



 You read it....BLOW ME!!!


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Im just going to start answering my own questions/ comments, just for fun, cuz im bored.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> gotta read what you can and just pick someone to talk to


like this


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> haha


Didn't I ask you to stop posting? I want to reach the top 10. Don't make me call my ... umm... "leet" internet hacker friends to take down your ass.



Yes... that will do nicely.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> friday night lights


 I must have missed something what is that mean?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its a hard knock life aint it?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Psychsal said:


> Im just going to start answering my own questions/ comments, just for fun, cuz im bored.


thats nor boredom, tahts schizophrenia


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Someone is going to get their feelings hurt here soon


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psychsal said:


> Thats just pathetic!


 very pathetic indeed. If I give you a gun will you shoot yourself so it'll all be over


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> friday night lights


Is that a complete though?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Heh, thanks. Damn these posts fly by, eh?


 what kind of wierd idear are you talking aboot, eh? it's slow as molasses.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Didn't I ask you to stop posting? I want to reach the top 10. Don't make me call my ... umm... "leet" internet hacker friends to take down your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... that will do nicely.


 he will soon learn the ways


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> its a hard knock life aint it?


for us?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my eyes are hurting and my neck is stiff but i push on...


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

Psychsal said:


> Im just going to start answering my own questions/ comments, just for fun, cuz im bored.


well you go ahead and do that with as mooch fun a posible.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bII said:


> Is that a complete though?


 no it isn't lol but oh well


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> my eyes are hurting and my neck is stiff but i push on...


x2


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Anyonne want to place some wagers on who wins??


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Coco said:


> what kind of wierd idear are you talking aboot, eh? it's slow as molasses.


Maybe it's that I'm Canadian that I think things are flying by. We are a little slow, eh?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

BUT DO YOU KNOW THE MUFFIN MAN?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> x2


 and that isn't neither so thats 3 dq's just that quick


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> my eyes are hurting and my neck is stiff but i push on...


 You can do it!!! You can do it, ALL NIGHT LOOOOONG!


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

bII said:


> Is that a complete though?


I just seen it on t.v. the movie will be out soon


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> BUT DO YOU KNOW THE MUFFIN MAN?


no only the gingerbread


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> very pathetic indeed. If I give you a gun will you shoot yourself so it'll all be over


 When can u ship, can it be done over night??


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> what kind of wierd idear are you talking aboot, eh? it's slow as molasses.


 hhhmmmm, molasses. I want pancakes.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> my eyes are hurting and my neck is stiff but i push on...


Walk it off, my coach would say


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

MUFFIN MAN LIVES ON DRURY LANE


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Anyonne want to place some wagers on who wins??


I'm picking Santos' Little Hapler by a nose in the 3rd round.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Psychsal said:


> When can u ship, can it be done over night??


yes


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

THE MUFFIN MAN!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Maybe it's that I'm Canadian that I think things are flying by. We are a little slow, eh?


 lmao now that's a funny but true statement


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao now that's a funny but true statement


o CANaDA!!!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> hhhmmmm, molasses. I want pancakes.


Waffles perhaps?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yes i know the muffin man


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Maybe it's that I'm Canadian that I think things are flying by. We are a little slow, eh?


 Well I'm Mexican, and supposedly we're the "slow" ones. Go figure that one out...


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> THE MUFFIN MAN!


gingerbread man kicks his ass


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

All these posts are making my head hurt. 

Oh wait, it's just dark in here. I should go turn on a light.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Psychsal said:


> When can u ship, can it be done over night??


 dammit, is my name FedEx or UPS??


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i think he lives in a hut on mlk


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bII said:


> Waffles perhaps?


 I wouldn't mind some waffles but the wife is cooking chili


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Just think about how much bandwith we are hogging


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> Well I'm Mexican, and supposedly we're the "slow" ones. Go figure that one out...


so ur a scary mexican clown?


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]well you go ahead and do that with as mooch fun a posible.[/QUOTE]
And i will, its funny im at work, and im bored.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Are we going to get the 10k post mark?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

FCS likes waffles with mayo and refried beans.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Just think about how much bandwith we are hogging


hah the servers are overheating


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

that muffin man loves music...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

there is a street in every city call martin luther king wtf???


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> Are we going to get the 10k post mark?


probably someone will get it


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> gingerbread man kicks his ass


 until he got pwn3d by the fox


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Coco said:


> Well I'm Mexican, and supposedly we're the "slow" ones. Go figure that one out...


except when la migra shows up 

ese, is that a green van? corale!


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> dammit, is my name FedEx or UPS??


 UPS????


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> that muffin man loves music...


enuf bout the muffin man


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and o yea, he has over 700 posts! :cheers:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> probably someone will get it


 I doubt we make it that high


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Just think about how much bandwith we are hogging


I'd send it all back if I could.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> Are we going to get the 10k post mark?



 We would get close if everyone stayed up all night, but of course people are going to fall off as the night wears on


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Psychsal said:


> UPS????


its ups, underpaid society


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

when the most active users record going to beat


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

Psychsal said:


> And i will, its funny im at work, and im bored.


lol, haha i'm at work too it sux ass.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> FCS likes waffles with mayo and refried beans.


Mayo? Sounds French Canadian to me


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so whats the score look like now????


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> We would get close if everyone stayed up all night, but of course people are going to fall off as the night wears on


I hope


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> We would get close if everyone stayed up all night, but of course people are going to fall off as the night wears on


this should be fun


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Psychsal said:


> UPS????


Just call me Canada Post. On Strike 364 days of the year.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> so whats the score look like now????


u tell us


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> probably someone will get it


 not in this post whoring contest


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Who cares, i'm near 400


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

n/m
NickZac 701 
apachewoolf 541 
Altim8GA 351 
nismoprincess 333 
slow_sentra322 235 
Coco 230 
NissanGirl2ooSX 219 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
rafiks2000Altima 190 
Ranex 145 
sno 136 
xhris 94 
irontom 88 
niky 69 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 43 
S12ken 37


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nice update apache


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

bII said:


> except when la migra shows up
> 
> ese, is that a green van? corale!


 hahahaha you obviously have a good sense of humor. and hey you know i've come to realize that, hey, i like that.  :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> nice update apache


 gap is getting smaller bro


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> this should be fun


Dude this is fun at first, but I think the girlie men will quit


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> nice update apache


done


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Damn, you guys don't realize how much typing this really is.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Who cares, i'm near 400


 at least you have you priorities straight


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i'm catching up to hendrix, mr. slow.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

how can I be catching up while you are on????


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

how does he figure it out?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> gap is getting smaller bro


long as im on u wont be able to completely close it...if u get too close ill take it up a few notches :cheers:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I'll be closing it down soon, try again early in the AM


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Coco said:


> hahahaha you obviously have a good sense of humor. and hey you know i've come to realize that, hey, i like that.  :thumbup:


gracias


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah we don't know how much typing this is because we're not doing it.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oh well I guess no sleep for me tonite


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

this thing is over at 7am tomorrow, right?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Soon Nick will have as many posts in this thread as the entire first whore thread.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> I'll be closing it down soon, try again early in the AM


leave already


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yup 7am it's all overt


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

7am on the dot


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> oh well I guess no sleep for me tonite


SO this really will be a 24 hour duel...exam or no exam tomorrow, ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Soon Nick will have as many posts in this thread as the entire first whore thread.


how many was that


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

is it wrong that a have an urge to type with one hand?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Coco said:


> this thing is over at 7am tomorrow, right?


I thought it was 4... check the first post?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn at first I was like wtf now I am thinking I want a bigger avatar


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> how many was that


745


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

so zac, do you have an avatar in mind already?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

bII said:


> is it wrong that a have an urge to type with one hand?


depends wut ur doin with ur other hand


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> leave already



 All of the times i helped your ass out.....


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> long as im on u wont be able to completely close it...if u get too close ill take it up a few notches :cheers:


 the challenge is on. now will it be met?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> All of the times i helped your ass out.....


its nothion persoanl, and thanks for the help


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

maybe the top 5 can get a bigger one but the first place gets a huge one


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

is it 7 Pacific?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apache...it took me about an hour and a half to catch up to the 150+/- you had on me when you werent on...that means you can win if you get an hour and a half of free time when I am not on...and so the wait begins.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> the challenge is on. now will it be met?


 only one way to find out now isn't there?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> the challenge is on. now will it be met?


The number of the counting shall be 3, no more no less.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

bII said:


> is it 7 Pacific?


Right now? Yes.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> maybe the top 5 can get a bigger one but the first place gets a huge one



 That was my thought


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> so zac, do you have an avatar in mind already?


 that bish is not gonna win


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ranex said:


> I thought it was 4... check the first post?


 7 am edt


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> depends wut ur doin with ur other hand


eating a fish taco


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> only one way to find out now isn't there?


yes, u keep updating us, and well keep postin


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> The number of the counting shall be 3, no more no less.


 wtf are you talking about lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

heh, i honestly dont expect to win. but ill have fun fighting to the death


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

bII said:


> eating a fish taco


good


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I want to win so go ahead and stop posting you already have a larger avatar lol


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> wtf are you talking about lol


4 shall not be counted, nor shall 5.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Coco said:


> 7 am edt


Heh, yeah. I can pull an all nighter, post, and still get a god amount of sleep sleeping until noon.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Hell no. first place gets it all. the rest of the loser just get to watch and drool over the prize.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its actually not that big of a gap to the top posters, if i fall asleep or decide to study for the exam im french toast.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Is this really worth it?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm seeing a lot of useless shit on my screen.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I want to win so go ahead and stop posting you already have a larger avatar lol


i want a larger avatar


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Thigns are picking up... maybe we can beat last time.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

geesh you guys all post at the same time and I'm out of the loop


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

bII said:


> Is this really worth it?


yes


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I'm just trying to get a couple of post in just to say yep I was there.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i thought the prize was a trip to the bahamas!


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> geesh you guys all post at the same time and I'm out of the loop


hop rite back in


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i love these chinese yoyo's.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

apachewoolf said:



> geesh you guys all post at the same time and I'm out of the loop


Should have been on at 5pm PST. Dead then...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Heh, yeah. I can pull an all nighter, post, and still get a god amount of sleep sleeping until noon.


 ppppfffffftttttt, I don't work tomorrow so there's no telling what I can do.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> I'm seeing a lot of useless shit on my screen.


oh is that your reflection?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]I'm just trying to get a couple of post in just to say yep I was there.[/QUOTE]
ok well you are here no go away lol


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

With this post, I say good night, and good luck


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i thought the prize was a trip to the bahamas!


thats owuld be nice


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

o poo, julia will be so disapointed


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> hop rite back in


Yeah, just pick a topic and post post post! :jump:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bII said:


> oh is that your reflection?


lmmfao now that was funny


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> With this post, I say good night, and good luck


nite


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> With this post, I say good night, and good luck


Thanks, we might need it.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

night bro have fun


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

Coco said:


> i love these chinese yoyo's.



those things are the shit I had one when I was like five mabey...six.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> With this post, I say good night, and good luck


Tomorrow well see if you can take it all...until then, happy resting.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> o poo, julia will be so disapointed


julia?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

anybody like pad thai?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac 709 
apachewoolf 554 
Altim8GA 359 
nismoprincess 333 
slow_sentra322 242 
Coco 236 
NissanGirl2ooSX 219 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
rafiks2000Altima 206 
Ranex 153 
sno 136 
xhris 94 
irontom 88 
niky 69 
bII


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

that no back to back posting keeps the true whores from showing up


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]those things are the shit I had one when I was like five mabey...six.[/QUOTE]
are they painful?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao popsickle tickle


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

those who have exams tommorow should instead study, an education is very important


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> that no back to back posting keeps the true whores from showing up


flying v is goin down after wufaded


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

250 posts should be all I need to secure a top 10 finish...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> julia?


yes, julia, actually julia is an x gf and i didnt really promise her a trip but i felt it would just enact a more sympathetic reaction.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

15 second rule pwns me


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

bII said:


> those who have exams tommorow should instead study, an education is very important


shut up u just said that to post


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

wow I can't believe I'm in 5th place


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

anybody want to be in club mofo?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> shut up u just said that to post


 ok then shut up and post lmao


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> 15 second rule pwns me


me too
it jsut did


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im feeling a funnel cake right about now...


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> ok then shut up and post lmao


just did, u post mofo


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

bII said:


> those who have exams tommorow should instead study, an education is very important


I am so unemplyed and out of school, so I can whore until the cows come home, or a friend calls and we go out somewhere.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> shut up u just said that to post


I mean it, childern are the future


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Coco said:


> anybody want to be in club mofo?


 I want to be in club mofo ....oh n/m
we pwn all


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> 15 second rule pwns me


 your wife pwnz you too


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> anybody want to be in club mofo?


eh ok y not?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Coco said:


> anybody want to be in club mofo?


 just joking. hahahahahaha


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> me too
> it jsut did


it has pwned me a couple times lately.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> are they painful?


if used right yes very painfull.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i just realized how much i like to use the "..."...


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> your wife pwnz you too


no his kid does, walkin out on him like that outta hte house


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> flying v is goin down after wufaded


Not to sound mean here..but I will not let you beat me haha


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Coco said:


> just joking. hahahahahaha


DAMN! I almost had a chance to join.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Coco said:


> just joking. hahahahahaha


 lmao we need to lock every non mofo for like 5 minutes lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> just joking. hahahahahaha


that was mean lol


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

fockers have to prove your funnay to be in with the mofos. a few of you have it, others don't.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i just realized how much i like to use the "..."...


very randon statment indeed


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i just realized how much i like to use the "..."...


It make you look very pensive


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> fockers have to prove your funnay to be in with the mofos. a few of you have it, others don't.


only way im funny is if im mean, so i dont do it


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol I use it all the time...it just seems to work better ya know?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> that was mean lol


 hehehe i know, but see my other post. some peeps got it, others lack teh funnay.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> anybody want to be in club mofo?


 I like bashing Club MoFo too much to be in it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> very randon statment indeed


for a very random person at that.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lol I use it all the time...it just seems to work better ya know?


werd
damn 15


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao we need to lock every non mofo for like 5 minutes lol


Can the OG be exempt from this lockage?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> only way im funny is if im mean, so i dont do it


 fock it


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I like bashing Club MoFo too much to be in it.


 it's ok if your a bitch also .....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Can the OG be exempt from this lockage?


 OGs always get exempt.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Can the OG be exempt from this lockage?


who
?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

what's up fockers


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> hehehe i know, but see my other post. some peeps got it, others lack teh funnay.


I guess I'll see what happens then


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Coco said:


> OGs always get exempt.


Sweet. :banana:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Coco said:


> OGs always get exempt.


 I agree og's and mofo everyone else lock down


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> only way im funny is if im mean, so i dont do it


 slapping you G/F ain't funny it's just mean


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> what's up fockers


welcome sexy


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> only way im funny is if im mean, so i dont do it


so if you ask to be in Club mofo, you are not worthy; you have to invited?

Are sure its Club Mofo, not The Skull and Bones Society?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

so does alty02, but that's because he's in love with me.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> what's up fockers


welcome back!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> what's up fockers


Go back to your hole! No whoring for you!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

when did you put my banana?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

princess is backk


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> slapping you G/F ain't funny it's just mean


tastes so good, makes u wanna slap yo momma!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oh by the way my name is ogilvie and everyone calls me og so I can I be exempt for both lockdowns???


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> welcome sexy


 Obviously you haven't seen her pic


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> welcome sexy


 Club Mofo's Ho has entered the room.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Go back to your hole! No whoring for you!


x2


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Obviously you haven't seen her pic


whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> oh by the way my name is ogilvie and everyone calls me og so I can I be exempt for both lockdowns???


I know an Ogilvie. /random


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn you guys have slowed down A little keep it up


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

bII said:


> so if you ask to be in Club mofo, you are not worthy; you have to invited?
> 
> Are sure its Club Mofo, not The Skull and Bones Society?


 depends if you've proven yourself to bring the funny to OT.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i love fried chicken, i did at the beginning of this game and i will at the end. extra crispy pwns joo, but the chicken even more.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Obviously you haven't seen her pic


hahahah good one :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

and if you are a lame ass forget it just get used to being pwened


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

man, i missed the whole thing. I shouldnt have gone to Talladega.....


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Go back to your hole! No whoring for you!


hey it was a sausage fest in here, some females would be refreshing. Anyways, females could show us how to really whore it up.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> hahahah good one :thumbup:


its a guy?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> oh by the way my name is ogilvie and everyone calls me og so I can I be exempt for both lockdowns???


 if that's true you still get your ass kicked on a daily basis. And I'm not talking about that kinky sex S&M stuff.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my favorit chicken pic










maybe not friend baby...but its close.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

UpChuck said:


> man, i missed the whole thing. I shouldnt have gone to Talladega.....


 noo never say that say I am glad I went there...lucky basturd


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> damn you guys have slowed down A little keep it up


Things are still going at a decent clip.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

worked sucked today my boss was being a bitch so I yelled at her :thumbup:


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

UpChuck said:


> man, i missed the whole thing. I shouldnt have gone to Talladega.....


sux for u


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

anybody want to buy a chimpanzee for $60k with me? Group buy!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Things are still going at a decent clip.


 yeah I like it but the 15 second rule keeps catching me lol


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> worked sucked today my boss was being a bitch so I yelled at her :thumbup:


Added with a Bitchslap?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> my favorit chicken pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tahts disgustiong


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i love fried chicken, i did at the beginning of this game and i will at the end. extra crispy pwns joo, but the chicken even more.


Roscoe's chicken and waffles major pwns all


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

anyone golf?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wtf is that thing??????


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

youre disgusting


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> yeah I like it but the 15 second rule keeps catching me lol


its apain in the ass, the double posting always gets me


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

These pages are moving a fuckin mile a minute


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> anybody want to buy a chimpanzee for $60k with me? Group buy!


Is that 60k CDN or American?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> These pages are moving a fuckin mile a minute


tahts how many mph?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> its a guy?


 Let's just say FNC and leave it at that.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> These pages are moving a fuckin mile a minute


Yes, yes they are.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Is that 60k CDN or American?


 US


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if its 60k pesos im in!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> anyone golf?


 i just started golfing.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Let's just say FNC and leave it at that.


lol ok


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> its apain in the ass, the double posting always gets me


 double posting is a dq lol your dqed biatch!!!!1 lol j/k you have to report bad post for it to count


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

ravens just scored.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac 721 
apachewoolf 569 
Altim8GA 359 
nismoprincess 336 
slow_sentra322 250 
Coco 246 
rafiks2000Altima 227 
NissanGirl2ooSX 222 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
Ranex 167 
sno 136 
xhris 94 
irontom 88 
niky 69 
bII


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Coco said:


> i just started golfing.


me too, indoor cuz i suck


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> tahts how many mph?


dont get smart.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn whores


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> anyone golf?


I thought this was a nissan forum?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> i just started golfing.


fun but frustrating aye?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

another update
NickZac 719 
apachewoolf 567 
Altim8GA 359 
nismoprincess 336 
slow_sentra322 249 
Coco 246 
rafiks2000Altima 224 
NissanGirl2ooSX 221 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
Ranex 164 
sno 136 
xhris 94 
irontom 88 
niky 69 
bII 49 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 43 
drift240sxdrag 37 
S12ken 37 
krylonkoopa 30 
SE-Rious Rider 28 
spelch 22


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

coco ur nexrt on my list


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> me too, indoor cuz i suck


 lol you suck what though????


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

coco did you make dinner already


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Coco said:


> ravens just scored.


Ravens? Oh, NFL? I was goign to say, NLL doesn't start for a little while... although there will be a season this year. :thumbup:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I'm up to 16, woohoo


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bII said:


> I thought this was a nissan forum?


nissan makes coffee filters...im sure they could make golf clubs. :thumbup:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i ahve to do homework


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lol you suck what though????


not the golf balls, lol, ass


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> fun but frustrating aye?


 i'm not too shabby. but i love it. not frustrating at all since i just have fun with it.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

it is bitch what you think we have nissanforums at the top for???? lol j/k


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> coco ur nexrt on my list


Oh hell no you didnt beat me


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

no i dont


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

bII said:


> I'm up to 16, woohoo


12th for me.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i ahve to do homework


leave, have fun


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> i just started golfing.


 Putt Putt is not golfing


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn it picked up fast in here what happened???


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Putt Putt is not golfing


but he teaches u how to


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i miss pirate day


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

pirate day was fun


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Putt Putt is not golfing


Sure it is.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> i'm not too shabby. but i love it. not frustrating at all since i just have fun with it.


heh, when my dad and i golf youd think it was an R rated movie by the language we use.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> damn it picked up fast in here what happened???


jebus howed us da light


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> nissan makes coffee filters...im sure they could make golf clubs. :thumbup:


So does that mena Starbucks pwns them now too?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> pirate day was fun


ARRRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I miss eating this chili sitting in front of me


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i see the light


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Sure it is.


use ur imagination


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Putt Putt is not golfing


 hahaha, i should take up putt putt since regular golf is killing my wallet.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i see the light


the fridge?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I missed pirates day


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Sure it is.


Putt Putt = Canadian Golf


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn I'm almost not afraid of double posting and it's gonna bite me in the ass lol..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

imagine a happy world without conflict...now wouldnt that suck ass?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Post 1670 for me. :fluffy: Like... 172 in the thread.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I need a faster internet connection just to keep up here


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> heh, when my dad and i golf youd think it was an R rated movie by the language we use.


 nah, not here...i just get pissed that's it so expensive!!


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I missed pirates day


nothing exciting


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> nissan makes coffee filters...im sure they could make golf clubs. :thumbup:


 you need the rb series drivers, the sr series wedges, and a good ga putter


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I just ate three burritos


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> I need a faster internet connection just to keep up here


lol, u dorm or commute to FDU?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so I figure if I write longer and take my time the maybe I won't get a double post but who knows


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

gonna go eat.....bbl bishes.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> imagine a happy world without conflict...now wouldnt that suck ass?


Like Star Trek without the Klingons?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I just ate three burritos


gas gas gas


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

screw it I'm just gonna type for shit and giggles


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

My eye itches


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I need to post more


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Coco said:


> gonna go eat.....bbl bishes.


Don't choke on a Pretzel. I hear it's still the in thing to do.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> so I figure if I write longer and take my time the maybe I won't get a double post but who knows


does it matter?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> gonna go eat.....bbl bishes.


late dinner


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my phone rings all the time and i tell them im busy and they all get annoyed, theur alll penai.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Post 1670 for me. :fluffy: Like... 172 in the thread.


so with the exchange rate its really only like 50 posts


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> My eye itches


 awwww poor baby can't handle it lol


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Don't choke on a Pretzel. I hear it's still the in thing to do.


onyl for cool people


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I need to post more


254 posts isn't enough for you?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> lol, u dorm or commute to FDU?


I commute..eww dorm there forget it


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

my camera broke


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the pressure is being applied.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm gonna eat my chili and post so I might start slipping lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

no more reading other posts


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> I commute..eww dorm there forget it


true, it looks pretty bad tehre


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> awwww poor baby can't handle it lol


lol no its not that..just allergies haha


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i dont see the gap closing their budday!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

play through the pain, pain is for pussies


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> no more reading other posts


?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol take a bite post take a bite drink


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> no more reading other posts


yeah that's not working for me either


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

bII said:


> so with the exchange rate its really only like 50 posts


Hey, our Dollar is up to 79 cents now against yours. So one US dollar is 1.25 or so Canadian.

Our Monopoly money is worth something now...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

dial-up is already slowing me down


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

you have to or you look stupid like me lol


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Hey, our Dollar is up to 79 cents now against yours. So one US dollar is 1.25 or so Canadian.
> 
> Our Monopoly money is worth something now...


lol buy a hotel now


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

gas prices suck right now


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

get cable loser lol


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> true, it looks pretty bad tehre


nah its nice but i just wouldnt wanna dorm there..i love my own bed and being by myself instead of having some weird chick as a roommate.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> dial-up is already slowing me down


Naw, just set your pages to load like, 2 posts if you can.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> dial-up is already slowing me down


t3 t3 t3


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

a big bite certificate to 7-11


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

time to take the gloves off because it's hard to type with gloves on.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol I told you cable pwns you also


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> nah its nice but i just wouldnt wanna dorm there..i love my own bed and being by myself instead of having some weird chick as a roommate.


how long does it take u, actaully ur in wut county?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> t3 t3 t3


makes me think of turbos...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> time to take the gloves off because it's hard to type with gloves on.


 ummm why are you wearing gloves?????


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> makes me think of turbos...


lol


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> dial-up is already slowing me down


is dial-up Canadian too?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

bII said:


> is dial-up Canadian too?


its french


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> makes me think of turbos...


Did someone say 350Z Triple Turbo?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I must post like I mean it.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I have dsl


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

well well, time is a tickin...


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> ummm why are you wearing gloves?????


And I though typing with one hand was hard


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Did someone say 350Z Triple Turbo?


they exist?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

mmmmmm good chili anyone want some????


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

bII said:


> is dial-up Canadian too?


Actually, yes. Dial up... and Phones in general, are Canadian...


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> well well, time is a tickin...


u suck


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and mr woolf is getting his guard down...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I must post like my life depends on it.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> and mr woolf is getting his guard down...


lol


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> mmmmmm good chili anyone want some????


No one wants your Chili. Now go home.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hey wtf?? shit I'm so lost now


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> how long does it take u, actaully ur in wut county?


it takes me a half hour on a normal day..if i can drive normally (think 90-95) then 20 minutes.

yo wtf 8 posts in this page in 30 seconds already


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I have dsl


 really  I do love dsl


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I must post like my life depends on it.


it really does


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> mmmmmm good chili anyone want some????


yes :thumbup:


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac 733 
apachewoolf 587 
Altim8GA 359 
nismoprincess 345 
slow_sentra322 259 
Coco 252 
rafiks2000Altima 251 
NissanGirl2ooSX 229 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
*Ranex 181 * <-- Catchin' up, bishes!
sno 136 
xhris 94 
irontom 88 
niky 69 
bII


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> they exist?


careful, talk of triple turbo setups will make chimmike come in here and close the thread


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> it really does


 you will die if you lose lol


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> it takes me a half hour on a normal day..if i can drive normally (think 90-95) then 20 minutes.
> 
> yo wtf 8 posts in this page in 30 seconds already


wtf, on what freakin highway, 4 is laoded with cops and so is 17


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its too late to rhyme but too young to dine.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

pass some over here


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> its too late to rhyme but too young to dine.


 lol good point


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> yes :thumbup:


i would also like some.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> you will die if you lose lol


lol im mleting, melting


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> hey wtf?? shit I'm so lost now


 stop reading and just type


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> it really does


lol... I got a chuckle out of that.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

takes a lickin but keeps on a tickin.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lol good point


i wanna sleep, but fight the urge i must


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok come and get it!!!!!!!
The following errors occurred when this message was submitted: 
Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 15 seconds.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> wtf, on what freakin highway, 4 is laoded with cops and so is 17


fuck 4 and 17..i take the turnpike and keep my radar on


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and quick reply plus the use of alt+s is your friend


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I want another burrito


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

you people type fast.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> i would also like some.


No you don't, no chili for you. Now you go home, too.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> takes a lickin but keeps on a tickin.


so does ur sister


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lol good point


im full of good points!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

In a world full of post whores, one netizen rises up to conquer his fears


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oh god this chili is so good


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

UpChuck said:


> you people type fast.


were all bots


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> ok come and get it!!!!!!!
> The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:
> Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 15 seconds.


haha for some reason that message always amuses me


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I wish boxers had more support


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> you people type fast.


We're so fast, we make fast look list reverse. We be stupid fast we're so fast.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Ranex said:


> No you don't, no chili for you. Now you go home, too.


dont make me drive up there and get it myself.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> were all bots


evil bots?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

haha nut rub ehhhhh????


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Ranex said:


> We're so fast, we make fast look list reverse. We be stupid fast we're so fast.


you be just plain stupid


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I wonder if my brain is still on


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> dont make me drive up there and get it myself.


You'd probably get lost or blow a tire. So I say... go ahead!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> so does ur sister


that's not what she said.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

mmmmmm chilie


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm just sitting back and watching for a moment


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> you be just plain stupid


Arrr, you know me too well.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you guys are still going?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

bII said:


> evil bots?


"all your base are belong to us!"


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

now u think the contest is on a roll yet?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> were all bots


 you would think that someone would have caught on sooner.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm glad I stopped to enjoy this oh so good food .


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

just keeping up here is a workout..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sno is bizzzack :fluffy:


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> you guys are still going?


Like the Energizer Bunny, we just keep going and going!


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> you would think that someone would have caught on sooner.


i did not


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

bots suck


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I'm glad I stopped to enjoy this oh so good food .


dont try to temp me away frommy computer evil being!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn you guys are flying


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Ranex said:


> We're so fast, we make fast look list reverse. We be stupid fast we're so fast.


Can we get a Canadian to English dictionary here eh?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> just keeping up here is a workout..


Yeah, my brain is fried from trying to keep up with all the activity.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

bots dont eat


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ranex said:


> We're so fast, we make fast look list reverse. We be stupid fast we're so fast.


ebonics hates you


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm going to strain my eyes soon


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i think ill post an update on top 15


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> dont try to temp me away frommy computer evil being!


 I'm not tempting I'm just saying it taste so good


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hey, stupid can get you out of some tight spots


----------



## sn0 (Mar 12, 2004)

okay... so why was i just banned?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

what does the pc look like?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Like the Energizer Bunny, we just keep going and going!


Energizer bunny on cocaine


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

where is Hal :hal:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Top 15

NickZac 740 <--thats me
apachewoolf 595 
Altim8GA 359 
nismoprincess 350 
slow_sentra322 266 
rafiks2000Altima 257 
Coco 252 
NissanGirl2ooSX 234 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
Ranex 189 
sno 138 
xhris 94 
irontom 88 
niky 69


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm going to strain my eyes soon


 you don't have to see to get the job done


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sn0 said:


> okay... so why was i just banned?


 lmmfao wtf I didn't do it


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

sn0 said:


> okay... so why was i just banned?


force of habit


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

bII said:


> Energizer bunny on cocaine


bunnies dont need drugs


----------



## sn0 (Mar 12, 2004)

WHY THE FUCK WAS I JUST BANNED????


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> you don't have to see to get the job done


lol true


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

wow im surprised im still in the top 15


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hmmmm I'm not slipping badly at all


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sn0 said:


> okay... so why was i just banned?


lol, guess ur outta the contest budday


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sn0 said:


> WHY THE FUCK WAS I JUST BANNED????


???? I don't know


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> where is Hal :hal:


tittie fiesta???


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sn0 said:


> WHY THE FUCK WAS I JUST BANNED????


 why not?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

bII said:


> Can we get a Canadian to English dictionary here eh?


Dictionary, eh? Like on of the fancy things that tell you what words mean? Well geeze, we just ask our Grandpappies. How do you think we became learned? No school for us, no sirrreeee. 10 Feet of snow will lock you inside your igloo it will. I was home schooled by a Grizzly Bear and a Sockeye Salmon.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> lol, guess ur outta the contest budday


 lol so cold hope he wasn't a contender


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sn0 said:


> WHY THE FUCK WAS I JUST BANNED????


Because it ammused the Gods.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I only moved up a spot, I shooting for top ten now


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the question lies deep within you my son, along with a lot of methane gas.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

sn0 said:


> WHY THE FUCK WAS I JUST BANNED????


screaming wont make the situation any better.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

LOL, it was the sneak pwning


----------



## sn0 (Mar 12, 2004)

i'd really like to know who the pussy ass moderator is that keeps banning me for no fucking reason.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Because it ammused the Gods.


 lmmfao that is one fucked up answer


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

who has the ban button here?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> tittie fiesta???


Fuckin' bastard out with the ladies.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

is bender the meaner side of homer?


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

damn bannation


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ban buttons suck


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> lmmfao that is one fucked up answer


I try my best.


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> who has the ban button here?


pisses me off


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> who has the ban button here?


i have only one button. it does not say ban.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> the question lies deep within you my son, along with a lot of methane gas.


 you stinky farting focker


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Ranex said:


> I try my best.


 and you do well lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hmm, it sounds like a mystery to me! scooby doodoo to the rescue!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

damn who is going to get banned next?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

RafikHasTwoAltimas said:


> damn bannation


I'm getting worried, here.


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> ban buttons suck


x2


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so who is scooby doodoo????


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> damn who is going to get banned next?


Zac


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> so who is scooby doodoo????


wher is he?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sn0 said:


> i'd really like to know who the pussy ass moderator is that keeps banning me for no fucking reason.


 LMAO, it's not funny but then again hell yes it is.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I like bender from the breakfast club


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Worried because I don't have a second account to whore from.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao oh shit who is the next to be banned??????


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i have somethin in my pants and ill give you a hint, it's not a toaster.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Worried because I don't have a second account to whore from.


better make one quick!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

who is this mystery moderator whos banning people..hmmmm


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

sn0 said:


> i'd really like to know who the pussy ass moderator is that keeps banning me for no fucking reason.


its a big consiprisy reaching the highest levels of the shadow government. The Free Masons are not ammused with your posts. I suggest staying low key, they control the world's banks.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> damn who is going to get banned next?


 NickZac is next on the list. He should be very careful.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i have somethin in my pants and ill give you a hint, it's not a toaster.


quoting family guy wont get you any more points either.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i have somethin in my pants and ill give you a hint, it's not a toaster.


Diaper! Something in my Diaper!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bII said:


> its a big consiprisy reaching the highest levels of the shadow government. The Free Masons are not ammused with your posts. I suggest staying low key, they control the world's banks.


 lmmfao wtf??? dude you so lost me


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its the Tweed on Tannary Hill


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

probably coco cuz hes afraid im catchin up to him


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I used to want scooby snacks sooooo badly when I was a kid.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

doh !


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I like bender from the breakfast club


is it the nostrels?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> who is this mystery moderator whos banning people..hmmmm


Maybe they're banning the people who broke the rules of the thread?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Someones trying to cheat!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

woah page 300 already


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

scooby snack drinks are good


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i go with the flow, but i like to rock and roll


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> its the Tweed on Tannary Hill


damn a Boss Tweed reference, man that's hardcore


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Maybe they're banning the people who broke the rules of the thread?


Uh oh..


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> woah page 300 already


Only 200 more to go?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> scooby snack drinks are good


 I like this bud light I'm drinking


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> woah page 300 already


put more posts per page. im only on page 225.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i have somethin in my pants and ill give you a hint, it's not a toaster.


 of course not. it's not big and wimmen can't use it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

That was my guess too on broken rules...but no forewarning, that is a little harsh.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

makes me feel goooooood


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> of course not. it's not big and wimmen can't use it.


i think he means you have a small penis.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lmmfao wtf??? dude you so lost me


 lay off the pain pills so you can understand


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> I like this bud light I'm drinking


I'll stick with my Water for now. Alcyhol later tonight.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lmmfao wtf??? dude you so lost me


Its better you not know of those simply called "the illuminati"


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I dbl posted twice today!!


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Maybe they're banning the people who broke the rules of the thread?


i double posted, sue me


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> of course not. it's not big and wimmen can't use it.


yea, i had to cut if off because u wouldnt quit begging me for it.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> put more posts per page. im only on page 225.


same here. 20 per page? I was at 40, but lowered it to 20 for the whoring thread.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok I'm gonna just pretend I didn't read that....wtf??? no not gonna think about it


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

bII said:


> Its better you not know of those simply called "the illuminati"


the "Illuminati" can suck on my glow stick.


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

Ranex said:


> same here. 20 per page? I was at 40, but lowered it to 20 for the whoring thread.


lol


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

RafikHasTwoAltimas said:


> i double posted, sue me


No suing, just bannination.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hey, watch me post. it's great.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

guess I need to do that then because I'm like i dunno


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

UpChuck said:


> the "Illuminati" can suck on my glow stick.


illuminati are awesome.anyone playt deusex?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Boring game tonight


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

You ever post whore?...On weed?


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

Ranex said:


> No suing, just bannination.


lol its a tongue twister


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i dont think i broke any rules but i dont plan on reviewing everything i did...


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> hey, watch me post. it's great.


Yeah... we all love watching you post.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hey NP what does the FF look like????


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

RafikHasTwoAltimas said:


> illuminati are awesome.anyone playt deusex?


is that when 2 people have sex??


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

bII said:


> You ever post whore?...On weed?


lol, chapelle?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i dont think i broke any rules but i dont plan on reviewing everything i did...


Too many pages to go through. 

Post 1700...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

what does ff mean?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i dont think i broke any rules but i dont plan on reviewing everything i did...


it will only count if someone reports it


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

is that a 4some????


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

UpChuck said:


> is that when 2 people have sex??


lmao, i knew someone was gonn say that.
no the game deus ex.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac 750 
apachewoolf 612 
Altim8GA 359 
nismoprincess 359 
slow_sentra322 277 
rafiks2000Altima 257 
Coco 252 
NissanGirl2ooSX 239 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
*Ranex 203* 
sno 138 
xhris 94 
irontom 88 
bII 70 
niky 69


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

the green lights call to me


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Too many pages to go through.
> 
> Post 1700...


would you like a cookie, son?


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

well boofreakity hoo


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Ranex said:


> NickZac 750
> apachewoolf 612
> Altim8GA 359
> nismoprincess 359
> ...


 still catching up lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

when other people get teh ban it's funny. when I get teh ban it just sucks ass.


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

UpChuck said:


> would you like a cookie, son?


one of altim8ga e hugs would suit him well


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> still catching up lol


long way to go.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

the mofo's vs 88.74 Match
Up 
Timbuktuu Cannibals 99.35 



L.A. Road Rage vs 80.46 Match
Up 
KSU Wild Cats 77.79 



Nuskool OWNS YOU vs 44.76 Match
Up 
ice cold mofos 63.84 



Shiftin_Drifterz vs 105.03 Match
Up 
Goobacks 50.95 



Turbos vs 102.90 Match
Up 
Apache Killas 114.49 



TEAM ASIAN vs 68.66 Match
Up 
Casanovas 60.97 



Ray Lewis Body Count vs 84.47 Match
Up 
The Nutty Squirrels 69.41


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> would you like a cookie, son?


Only if it's Oatmeal chocolate chip.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I stand corrected we will go further than 7000 posts


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

maybe they have people reviewing everything as we speak!


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> still catching up lol


yea its bull that im banned.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

damn pop ups


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

if two hermaphadites have sex, is that an orgy?

should we ask jamie lee curtis


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Only if it's Oatmeal chocolate chip.


fudgepackin raisin


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

RafikHasTwoAltimas said:


> yea its bull that im banned.


Hopefully it's not a long ban, eh?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

RafikHasTwoAltimas said:


> one of altim8ga e hugs would suit him well


i would like one also. where is he at? oh yeah, he didnt like the post whore contest.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> damn pop ups


you mean those frozen delights?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> the mofo's vs 88.74 Match
> Up
> Timbuktuu Cannibals 99.35
> 
> ...


 hot damn I should move into second place with you doing so badly this time


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> damn pop ups


i never got ur reply to my post, cuz i got teh ban, which highway?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

who got banned


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

wow, the unexpected factor has arisen...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I no longer know why I do this


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

RafikHasTwoAltimas said:


> fudgepackin raisin


Sounds Delicious.


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> who got banned


i did


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

bII said:


> if two hermaphadites have sex, is that an orgy?
> 
> should we ask jamie lee curtis


she doesnt have a penis. unless she tucks VERY well.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I no longer know why I do this


It ammuses you.


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

NickZac said:


> wow, the unexpected factor has arisen...


keeps comin back from the dead


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

and by frozen delights, I dont mean Canadians


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

RafikHasTwoAltimas said:


> i did


 haaaaaa people are getting banned now??/ lmmfao


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> she doesnt have a penis. unless she tucks VERY well.


I would NOT be surprised.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Ranex said:


> It ammuses you.


you can say that again!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> hot damn I should move into second place with you doing so badly this time


last time I post scores for you!


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

bII said:


> and by frozen delights, I dont mean Canadians


lol lets go back to the topic in themorning, chocolate falvored balls.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Ranex said:


> I would NOT be surprised.


 that's just sick


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

bII said:


> and by frozen delights, I dont mean Canadians


I may be frozen, but I am NO delight.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

its not even worth it anymore i need to go to bed. goodnight whores!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

RafikHasTwoAltimas said:


> i never got ur reply to my post, cuz i got teh ban, which highway?


nj turnpike..its the best of the best during the day


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

those who break the rules always get pwn3d by teh ban


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sorry nothing bad about you but your team sucked this week what happened?


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> haaaaaa people are getting banned now??/ lmmfao


weve been gettin g banned, cuz someone cant accept that theyre being outposted


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> last time I post scores for you!


Not that he has to worry, I post scores often.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

wow, this thread just took a turn for the weirded out!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> those who break the rules always get pwn3d by teh ban


So is that official? Rule breakers are getting banned?


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> nj turnpike..its the best of the best during the day


with mustang and camaro copcars. ive only seen them once, and u pay how much for ezpass per day?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

UpChuck said:


> its not even worth it anymore i need to go to bed. goodnight whores!


 night you non-post whore


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

RafikHasTwoAltimas said:


> weve been gettin g banned, cuz someone cant accept that theyre being outposted


 so who is doing it?????


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Not that he has to worry, I post scores often.


your in FF?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

RafikHasTwoAltimas said:


> lol lets go back to the topic in themorning, chocolate falvored balls.


chocolate salty balls?

or Shewty balls?


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

Ranex said:


> So is that official? Rule breakers are getting banned?


i wanna no


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I wonder where I put my penis pump?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac 755 
apachewoolf 620 
nismoprincess 363 
Altim8GA 359 
slow_sentra322 281 
rafiks2000Altima 257 
Coco 252 
NissanGirl2ooSX 241 
*#9 Ranex 212 * <-- Sweet, top 10 at last!
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
sno 138 
xhris 94 
irontom 88 
bII 74 
niky 69


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> so who is doing it?????


i dunno, but i outposted coco then it happened, not saying its him ,but who knows


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oh well something are best left unsaid


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Ranex said:


> So is that official? Rule breakers are getting banned?


its just speculation as of now...but im on hold with the president...ill clear up this conspir.(gun shots in background)


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ranex said:


> So is that official? Rule breakers are getting banned?


 nah it's just my guess.


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

Ranex said:


> NickZac 755
> apachewoolf 620
> nismoprincess 363
> Altim8GA 359
> ...



stop rubbing it in u bum


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Ranex said:


> So is that official? Rule breakers are getting banned?


I thought bannination came at the end?

are we drug testing for doping agents too?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao hmmmmmm so who is it????
i say col mustartard in the study with a rope


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

RafikHasTwoAltimas said:


> with mustang and camaro copcars. ive only seen them once, and u pay how much for ezpass per day?


wtf are u talking about? theres no mustang or camaro cop cars..ever. maybe you got the parkway mixed up on that one.

how the hell should i know but its better then paying 2$ each way to get thru the parkway


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

NickZac said:


> its just speculation as of now...but im on hold with the president...ill clear up this conspir.(gun shots in background)


lol , ive been hit


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

bII said:


> chocolate salty balls?
> 
> or Shewty balls?


 it's schweaty balls. get it right.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this contest sucks cause 1 post every 150 seconds???


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ive already been hit by it.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao you basturd it was you!!!!!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

ms peacock with the knife in the library


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

RafikHasTwoAltimas said:


> stop rubbing it in u bum


Sorry about your Ban.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> it's schweaty balls. get it right.


<-- I guess i got pwned


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

some one is posting too fast


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> wtf are u talking about? theres no mustang or camaro cop cars..ever. maybe you got the parkway mixed up on that one.
> 
> how the hell should i know but its better then paying 2$ each way to get thru the parkway


when u go more down south, theyre there. in the middle of the highway where it has the "No u turn : sign where they always camp


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

o the shit hit the fan! call jerry!


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Sorry about your Ban.


t'sok


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

when have you guys been getting pwned? errr banned?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> ms peacock with the knife in the library


No no no... Professor Plum in the Library with the Candlestick!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao hmmmmmm so who is it????
> i say col mustartard in the study with a rope


 the maid in the parlor with the dildo


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

NickZac said:


> o the shit hit the fan! call jerry!


clean up isle 5


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Ranex said:


> No no no... Professor Plum in the Library with the Candlestick!


 oh shit now we know


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> when have you guys been getting pwned? errr banned?


sno got banned


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

RafikHasTwoAltimas said:


> when u go more down south, theyre there. in the middle of the highway where it has the "No u turn : sign where they always camp


I never see camaros or mustangs when I go down south


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

hahah clue was fun I need to buy one


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> the maid in the parlor with the dildo


Bing bing! Winnar!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

maid with a dildo...that sounds so random that i would say it...


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

bII said:


> I never see camaros or mustangs when I go down south


are u in jersey?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so who do we think the culprit is ehhhh?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

bII said:


> <-- I guess i got pwned


 spelling pwnz everyone. which is why we now have spell check.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> hahah clue was fun I need to buy one


Need to buy a clue?


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> so who do we think the culprit is ehhhh?


i say its barney the purple dinosaur


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

RafikHasTwoAltimas said:


> when u go more down south, theyre there. in the middle of the highway where it has the "No u turn : sign where they always camp


i travel north but i know the spots your talking about..after driving on there for more two years now i think i know every spot they hide out in. never seen them in mustangs tho..wtf


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you guys suck at clue


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I wouldn't mind having another mustang


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> spelling pwnz everyone. which is why we now have spell check.


it takes too mcuh time


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

bII said:


> its a big consiprisy reaching the highest levels of the shadow government. The Free Masons are not ammused with your posts. I suggest staying low key, they control the world's banks.


i found out who the fuck it was


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> so who do we think the culprit is ehhhh?


i dunno who it is but those banned are
probably people who didnt wish FCS a happy birthday!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sno said:


> i found out who the fuck it was


 who was it lol


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> you guys suck at clue


I'm sure most of us haven't played it in years.


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

sno said:


> i found out who the fuck it was


who?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

RafikHasTwoAltimas said:


> are u in jersey?


you know jersey boys don't go down south


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

who???


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

stealthb14=fagget monkey nut lover


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> hahah clue was fun I need to buy one


 [email protected] need to buy a clue. we all know chicks can never get a clue.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao I did so I'm glad I did lol


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> stealthb14=fagget monkey nut lover


How flattering.


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

sno said:


> stealthb14=fagget monkey nut lover


x12487364873624876287463287463287462876423


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

*pm i sent to that fagget monkey nut lover*



Scott said:


> The rules are simple. Each post must be a complete (and original) thought and your posts cannot be back-to-back. Your posts must also follow the rules of this forum. You are encouraged to report violations of these rules. To do so, click the "Report Bad Post" image () for the post in question and provide a reason. Reports will not be accepted by any other means.





Scott said:


> The loser will be the member who violated the rules the greatest number of times. Their prize will be a weeklong ban, administered by myself. This is why it's in your best interest to follow the rules and report violations.


*NO WHERE DOES IT SAY YOU WILL BE GIVEN A 24 HOUR BAN FOR VIOLATING THE RULES. ONLY THE PERSON WHO RECEIVES THE MOST REPORTS!!! YOU COCK SUCKING FAGGET, EAT A DICK, BITCH.*


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

what was his motive?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

sno said:


> i found out who the fuck it was


Steve Gutenburg?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmmfao what did he do it for??? he has banned me a couple times for no reason


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I wouldn't mind having another mustang


 I had a shitty 93 LX and never again. I want my 79 Trans Am back


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

ouch :fluffy:


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

NickZac said:


> what was his motive?


the ban is lifteD?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Ranex said:


> How flattering.


notice how his bitch ass hasn't posted in here?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

sno said:


> *NO WHERE DOES IT SAY YOU WILL BE GIVEN A 24 HOUR BAN FOR VIOLATING THE RULES. ONLY THE PERSON WHO RECEIVES THE MOST REPORTS!!! YOU COCK SUCKING FAGGET, EAT A DICK, BITCH.*


^-- is that a violation of the rules?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

lmao damn thats wrong


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

oh no big font again


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

bII said:


> Steve Gutenburg?


Who made Steve Gutenburg a star?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ranex said:


> I'm sure most of us haven't played it in years.


 I've never played clue and ya'll still suck


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

RafikHasTwoAltimas said:


> the ban is lifteD?


it pays to have friends in high places


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i drove a mach 1 last weekend...you know, mustangs are actually very nice (the 8 cylinder ones at least)


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I really don't like saying anything about him because he just bans for no reason


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

bII said:


> ^-- is that a violation of the rules?


lol, he deserves it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hes probably watching you right now...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sno said:


> *NO WHERE DOES IT SAY YOU WILL BE GIVEN A 24 HOUR BAN FOR VIOLATING THE RULES. ONLY THE PERSON WHO RECEIVES THE MOST REPORTS!!! YOU COCK SUCKING FAGGET, EAT A DICK, BITCH.*


 well I feel the rage


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

RafikHasTwoAltimas said:


> lol, he deserves it


 lol what for what did he do?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I've never played clue and ya'll still suck


Stop making fun of me.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

bII said:


> ^-- is that a violation of the rules?


i don't give a fuck if it is or not. that mother fucker pissed me off.


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i drove a mach 1 last weekend...you know, mustangs are actually very nice (the 8 cylinder ones at least)


i saw one yesterday at a car show In mahwah, lincoln tech


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

a lot of hostility going on


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> well I feel the rage


Don't start hemmoraging.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Who made Steve Gutenburg a star?


we do...., we dooooooooooooo.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

maybe he is pregaming for the end of the contest?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

clue rocked :thumbup:


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

sno said:


> i don't give a fuck if it is or not. that mother fucker pissed me off.


tahts like 40 posts that didnt register under my other name


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Scott said:


> The rules are simple. Each post must be a complete (and original) thought and your posts cannot be back-to-back. Your posts must also follow the rules of this forum. You are encouraged to report violations of these rules. To do so, click the "Report Bad Post" image () for the post in question and provide a reason. Reports will not be accepted by any other means.





Scott said:


> The loser will be the member who violated the rules the greatest number of times. Their prize will be a weeklong ban, administered by myself. This is why it's in your best interest to follow the rules and report violations.


*NO WHERE DOES IT SAY YOU WILL BE GIVEN A 24 HOUR BAN FOR VIOLATING THE RULES. ONLY THE PERSON WHO RECEIVES THE MOST REPORTS!!! YOU COCK SUCKING FAGGET, EAT A DICK, BITCH.*


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

RafikHasTwoAltimas said:


> i saw one yesterday at a car show In mahwah, lincoln tech


 seen one on the computer and tv


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

bII said:


> we do...., we dooooooooooooo.


Damn straight.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

RafikHasTwoAltimas said:


> i saw one yesterday at a car show In mahwah, lincoln tech


i woulda gotten a mustang gt but ah well it was sold already


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

RafikHasTwoAltimas said:


> tahts like 40 posts that didnt register under my other name


yeah, he's a cock sucking fagget that's ruining the 24 whore contest.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Who made Steve Gutenburg a star?


 those damn police academy movies


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

twister was fun too


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> well I feel the rage


You should take some antibiotics for that.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im ready for another application of icey hot to my aching fingers.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> i woulda gotten a mustang gt but ah well it was sold already


good thing you didn't!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wtf oh well screw it back to posting


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> *NO WHERE DOES IT SAY YOU WILL BE GIVEN A 24 HOUR BAN FOR VIOLATING THE RULES. ONLY THE PERSON WHO RECEIVES THE MOST REPORTS!!! YOU COCK SUCKING FAGGET, EAT A DICK, BITCH.*


I think someone needs another time out. Go to your happy place for a minute.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I really don't like saying anything about him because he just bans for no reason


 wuss. yup club mofo is packed with wusses


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

I just farted.


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

nope my ban stillis in effect


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

omg i farted too! was your's stinky?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> wuss. yup club mofo is packed with wusses


 he isn't in mofo at least I don't think.....


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> wtf oh well screw it back to posting


On the road of the Nissanforums, there are whores and there are posters.

Whores wanted.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Damn straight.


Thats one of my favorite Simpsons of all time.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im the craziest of all!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> good thing you didn't!


yea actually that is a good thing..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yes the happy place. (where's my wife?)


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Getting up their in total posts.

NickZac 766 
apachewoolf 635 
nismoprincess 371 
Altim8GA 359 
slow_sentra322 294 
rafiks2000Altima 257 
Coco 252 
NissanGirl2ooSX 247 
Ranex 225 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
sno 146 
xhris 94 
irontom 88 
bII 84 
niky 69


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Ranex said:


> On the road of the Nissanforums, there are whores and there are posters.
> 
> Whores wanted.


 lmao ...this is a complete thought lol


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> wuss. yup club mofo is packed with wusses


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Ranex said:


> On the road of the Nissanforums, there are whores and there are posters.
> 
> Whores wanted.


wait for it, wait for it...


SHIFT_Whore


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

so what are predictions for total posts now?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

woah almost at 4000 and that was my goal but now my goal is going higher


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

spelch said:


> I just farted.


:tmi:


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao ...this is a complete thought lol


Yes, and so is this. And btw, I like your Bender quote.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> so what are predictions for total posts now?


 7000 is looking good


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I just adjusted myself. I hate lifting heavy loads.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

we might just make it beyond 7500 posts


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> :tmi:


You're just jealous 'cause you pass gas likea woman.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

sno said:


> :tmi:


x2 come on guys hahaha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I just adjusted myself. I hate lifting heavy loads.


 sure and you lie alot also


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

RafikHasTwoAltimas said:


> nope my ban stillis in effect


what the hell did you get banned for?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> we might just make it beyond 7500 posts


I don't know... not even 5000 yet....


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Good thing I'm taking performance enhancing drugs


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my suitemates think im crazy, their going nuts over football, im posting like a mofo all day.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

yea im betting on at least 7,000 posts


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

spelch said:


> what the hell did you get banned for?


Yeah! Canada +1.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn I need to take these pants off and get in some shorts....any takers?????


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im gonna say 8.5, thats my prediction


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't think 7000 is gonna happen


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> x2 come on guys hahaha


be carefull with the "x2" posts, that fagget nut licker might ban you.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

we have to break the 10000 post mark


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

cookies and milk are my anti-drug


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

where we at at this time during the last one?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I had 2 posts yesterday too


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I don't think 7000 is gonna happen


I second this.  Maybe next time?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I say 7000 but that is if everyone stays awake all night


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

alright well we know 5,000 is going to happen at least


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> we have to break the 10000 post mark


Then call your friends and tell them to WHORE


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

5000 is about to happen real quick


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ok, well next one well have to spark fuel to make everyone die hard post. lotta ppl have been slacking..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

"watching people do drugs is my anti-drug"


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> my suitemates think im crazy, their going nuts over football, im posting like a mofo all day.


 who's the dweeb in that picture?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

sno said:


> be carefull with the "x2" posts, that fagget nut licker might ban you.


Steve Gutenburg?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I don't do drugs, just weed


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> alright well we know 5,000 is going to happen at least


Yes, but not because of you. Stop posting so i can pass you, please.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> who's the dweeb in that picture?


your mom


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

probably slacking cause they cant keep up


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn you picked up zac you poulling ahead again


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

bII said:


> Steve Gutenburg?


 neil armstrong. dumbass


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac 774 
apachewoolf 643 
nismoprincess 372 
Altim8GA 359 
slow_sentra322 299 
rafiks2000Altima 257 
Coco 252 
NissanGirl2ooSX 252 
Ranex 233 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
sno 148 
xhris 94 
bII 89 
irontom 88 
niky 69 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 43 
RafikHasTwoAltimas 39 
drift240sxdrag 37 
S12ken 37 
krylonkoopa 30 
SE-Rious Rider 28 
spelch 24 
UpChuck 24 
kaptainkrollio 18 
Bumpin 17 
Psychsal 16 
Scott 14 
♣300zx♣ 14 
'85 fairlady 12 
Radioaktiv 10 
FCS 6 
NotAnotherHonda 4 
sn0 3 
BlankgazeX 1 
Blower_Whistle 1 
vector03 1 
Exalta 1 
JAMESZ 1 
zAoemaster 1 
Show Thread & Close Window


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> damn you picked up zac you poulling ahead again


yea cuz u were catchin up lol


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Yes, but not because of you. Stop posting so i can pass you, please.


haha no way


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I started eating snd stuff


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> neil armstrong. dumbass


lol, good one. pwned


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

im moving up to number 20. whoop de do.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

bII said:


> Steve Gutenburg?


 no more gutenburg. he is now a "has was"


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn I got a phone call and came back and there was three more pages :fluffy:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

now im startin to think if we dont get dqed this is either gonna be me or you apache....


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> yea cuz u were catchin up lol


Sorry...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

are you planning on staying awake all night????


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

bII said:


> lol, good one. pwned


 thats right. lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

am i carrying the mass, or is the mass carrying me?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> damn I got a phone call and came back and there was three more pages :fluffy:


That's what happens when you look away for a second. Things change.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> where we at at this time during the last one?


 way past this point. 'cause I was pwning all.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

dude if he does stay up he deserves it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> are you planning on staying awake all night????


are you?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Really I think whoever is banning Sno should ease up, he's had a rough week


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> are you planning on staying awake all night????


I'm going to be posting until a friend gets here...
It'll be interesting to see who stays up and whores it until the end.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> are you?


 dunno yet


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yay, I'm at 300 for this thread


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

anyone who can make it to 7am deserves to win


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i may go till 3 or 4 and after that if someone takes it, it's their's


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sleep when you're dead.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i may go till 3 or 4 and after that if someone takes it, it's their's


 ok sounds like a challenge to me then...my wife won't let me do it though


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I don't think I'll make it passed 300 posts... we'll see.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if i stay up much past 4 and do this ill DQ myself lol


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I might stay up all night just to see who gets it at the end I dunno


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

did he get the ban again? bad mouthing a mod will get you teh ban.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> anyone who can make it to 7am deserves to win


My personal goal was top 10, I'm there now... I hope I'll stay there, and if that means being up until 7, then so be it.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

we stay up until we cant see anything anymore.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

[Howard Cossell Voice] A true spectacle of endurance and timing, post whore has truely become an art today. We are witnessing history in the making.[/Howard Cossell Voice]


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol see ya at 7 then


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> did he get the ban again? bad mouthing a mod will get you teh ban.


Yeah... he went apeshit... lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i may go till 3 or 4 and after that if someone takes it, it's their's


 I feel a ricer fly by coming on




J/K


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if you do all niter it shall prolly be yours...but mark may make a mean morning coffee run


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Ranex said:


> My personal goal was top 10, I'm there now... I hope I'll stay there, and if that means being up until 7, then so be it.


now thats devotion..i would get off but i just cant..damn it this shit gets addicting


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bII said:


> [Howard Cossell Voice] A true spectacle of endurance and timing, post whore has truely become an art today. We are witnessing history in the making.[/Howard Cossell Voice]


 holy shit lmmfao now that was funny


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> if i stay up much past 4 and do this ill DQ myself lol


 yeah, back to back will pwn you


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

why dont you bid on my friend on ebay?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wtf you buy9ing someone off ebay????


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I feel a ricer fly by coming on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i got NNNAAAAWWWWZZZZZ


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i still have to wonder where hal, opie, and blank are...


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> now thats devotion..i would get off but i just cant..damn it this shit gets addicting


This is like the NF olympics Post Whore marathon event...


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

You can hear my BOV everytime I lift my fingers off my keyboard.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i got NNNAAAAWWWWZZZZZ


 nice decals ya got


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I just wanna stay in the top 5


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> wtf you buy9ing someone off ebay????


 my friend is for sale


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i need to get nextel


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i still have to wonder where hal, opie, and blank are...


Yeah! The big guns haven't come out. Except for like... Coco... and me...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I just wanna stay in the top 5


 where you at right now?The following errors occurred when this message was submitted: 
Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 15 seconds. 
????


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i still have to wonder where hal, opie, and blank are...


pacing until the end perhaps?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

as the losers are fond of saying "winning isn't everything"


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

bII said:


> You can hear my BOV everytime I lift my fingers off my keyboard.


 thats funny


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my service with verizon sucks aha


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Ranex said:


> This is like the NF olympics Post Whore marathon event...


to bad theres no gold medal and worldwide fame..


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I want to win now ok I want to win....must have bigger avatar


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yea, im dont have the cardio shape to keep doing this.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

bII said:


> You can hear my BOV everytime I lift my fingers off my keyboard.


 weak dude. I'm just running mad displacement.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> nice decals ya got


if they're yellow, its like 15 extra HP


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

my avatar size sucks ok lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you avatar is smaller than it has to be!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

While we're here:


My new car


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> where you at right now?The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:
> Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 15 seconds.
> ????


 I'm right at number 5


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> weak dude. I'm just running mad displacement.


 there IS a replacement for displacement


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> my avatar size sucks ok lol


But it looks good.

Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 15 seconds.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

o wait, its diff for contributors...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> you avatar is smaller than it has to be!


 yeah but it's right at the mark


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

the prize should have been bigger..like moderator for a day..that woulda sent people running over here haha


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

for some reason i thought u were a contributor.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

LOL, you need to work out more so you can whore more


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm right at number 5


 i am number 23


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> the prize should have been bigger..like moderator for a day..that woulda sent people running over here haha


lol... a random post whore as a moderator... that would be scarry.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

on second inspection no it is 60x60 the biggest I can have


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

we are bangin out the pages now


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

WOOOOOOOOO WOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i am number 23


Skilled in the art of the Whore you are not.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Ranex said:


> While we're here:
> 
> 
> My new car


You need to get some spinners on dat you. dat'd B MAAD Tyte Shiit yo


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> WOOOOOOOOO WOOOOOOOOOO!


 and that is another dq right there


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NickZac 789 
apachewoolf 659 
nismoprincess 373 
Altim8GA 359 
slow_sentra322 311 
NissanGirl2ooSX 258 
rafiks2000Altima 257 
Coco 252 
Ranex 244 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
sno 148 
bII 95 
xhris 94 
irontom 88 
niky 69


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> my avatar size sucks ok lol


 I bet when the wimmen see you're avatar they comment on how cute it is.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Well the whistles go WOOO WOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Ranex said:


> lol... a random post whore as a moderator... that would be scarry.


haha who knows what kinda shit would go down with that


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i love woody


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i am number 23


 a few more hours here and you should be able to fix that.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

woody allan that is.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

12th, im gaining up, I'll be in the race for the chase


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> and that is another dq right there


 that might be my third


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

im surprised im still in the top 10..


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I bet when the wimmen see you're avatar they comment on how cute it is.


 sure they will love my avatar lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my head hurts from getting a headache.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> and that is another dq right there


 you're making sure your gonna win


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Dairy Queen is good


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

bII said:


> 12th, im gaining up, I'll be in the race for the chase


 no you wont. i have the endurance of a sheep and the stamina of a strawberry smoothie


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

800 is just around the corner.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> my head hurts from getting a headache.


now theres something you dont hear everyday


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> you're making sure your gonna win


 ummmm well yeah I was serious I want to win this lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

pass me the advil!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm bored


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

post whores are the best people. too caught up in whoring to do anything truly evil.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I want a bigger avatar!!!! lol I'm tired of looking at the tiny thing lol


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> now theres something you dont hear everyday


 its "you learn something new every day" get it right.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i want to be a fireman


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn I need some more chili that shit was good


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

thats very true


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> im surprised im still in the top 10..


 only because you gots boobies


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

You know whats funny? the law and order on right now is about a prostitute on trial for murder


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

scratch the fireman, i wanna be a fireman stripper!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

this ytimre I'll put some cheese in it yeah


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i wonder who post number 5000 is going to be. thats monumental


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> scratch the fireman, i wanna be a fireman stripper!


 that's just sick


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> ummmm well yeah I was serious I want to win this lol


 I would tell you how it feels but I don't want to just in case you don't win.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> its "you learn something new every day" get it right.


no. its not. thats quote didnt apply to that, thank you


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

cheese cake tastes so good.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> only because you gots boobies


boobies pwn!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> that's just sick


 you wan't one too, dont you.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

5000 is still a good bit away lol


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I love firemen strippers


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i want to be a fireman


 LOL, you want to know what it feels like to have a big hose.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i icant wait to go to the ballgame!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

woah I want one too??? are you iummmm yeah haha not funny haha gay??


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> cheese cake tastes so good.


i'll stick to fish tacos thank you


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> I want a bigger avatar!!!! lol I'm tired of looking at the tiny thing lol


 then you dont need a bigger avatar, you need some viagra


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I wanna be post #4999, that would rock


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

This is 800!!!! :woowoo:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I love firemen strippers


 I want your nurse straddling me telling me that it's time for my exam


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

ben & jerrys strawberry cheesecake ice cream is soooo good


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> 5000 is still a good bit away lol


 i'll give it 45 minutes


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I love firemen strippers


 another lover of the big hoses


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

some kinky things going on..


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn ldoawg you pulled ahead a lil more just then


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> This is 800!!!! :woowoo:


 you ass bandit. you're gonna beat my count from the last thread.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> then you dont need a bigger avatar, you need some viagra


or that shit with the "Bob" commercials, enzyte or whatever.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> some kinky things going on..


 you couldn't imagine...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

a lot of talk about big hoses


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bII said:


> or that shit with the "Bob" commercials, enzyte or whatever.


 lmao I love those commercials


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my x called me up crying because of some new guy broken her heart and is yelling at me for not saying anything. im still not saying anything and occasionally laughing outloud at everyone's posts. i hope she gives up soon and hangs up.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

bII said:


> or that shit with the "Bob" commercials, enzyte or whatever.


 thats actually what i was looking for, but couldnt remember the name.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

its just talk..


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

don't worry about it


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

NickZac said:


> my x called me up crying because of some new guy broken her heart and is yelling at me for not saying anything. im still not saying anything and occasionally laughing outloud at everyone's posts. i hope she gives up soon and hangs up.


 pwnd


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao I love those commercials


I bet you do


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

talk is cheap


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

better yet dude go to her she needs you lol


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

no! i cant stand going to the gym locker room and having every body point and laugh at my inadequate package!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

you can talk the talk, but can you walk the walk haha


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> my x called me up crying because of some new guy broken her heart and is yelling at me for not saying anything. im still not saying anything and occasionally laughing outloud at everyone's posts. i hope she gives up soon and hangs up.


dude you need to go tap that ass, ex sex baby!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

no thanks, she can fuck her new guy, i left her for my true love, nf!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

last whoring contest had 7285 posts and was won with 898 posts.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> no! i cant stand going to the gym locker room and having every body point and laugh at my inadequate package!


 it's ok we will laugh too


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

bII said:


> dude you need to go tap that ass, ex sex baby!


 thats an even better idea


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> last whoring contest had 7285 posts and was won with 898 posts.


what was second place posts?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

dude it is free sex you know?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> no thanks, she can fuck her new guy, i left her for my true love, nf!


she might let you give it to her in the butt


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I just got home from the gym


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> it's ok we will laugh too


 i was afraid that you would say that. now i need to go find another forum thar doesnt care and accepts me for who i am


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> it's ok we will laugh too


 I am not gonna stare at a dude's package


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bII said:


> she might let you give it to her in the butt


been their done that


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> I just got home from the gym


 welcome home sweety


oops


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I would never have ex sex :thumbdwn:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> what was second place posts?


 I think it was in the 800s


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I would never have ex sex :thumbdwn:


 shit it's the greatest if you ask me...cause you just get what you want and leave and both of you are happy


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I would never have ex sex :thumbdwn:


agreed


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> I would never have ex sex :thumbdwn:


 sex is sex. i doesnt really matter with who.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

im late


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

we are gonna blow by 800 and maybe dare I say reach 1000????


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I would never have ex sex :thumbdwn:


x2 i dont care if it was free sex :thumbdwn:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> sex is sex. i doesnt really matter with who.


it matters


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i dont think ill make 1k


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

well your loss I would do it though lol


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

and to think I was like 6 last time


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

wow. there was a second there that i hit refresh and there were no new posts.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I went to the gym once. not as many hot chicks in aerobics as I thought there would be.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

15 seconds shit thats long


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah me neither but that is only 200 posts away you know?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

NickZac said:


> i dont think ill make 1k


 you must mean 10k.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> well your loss I would do it though lol


of course, if i go do it with her that means u win. i could care less if i get laid, i wanna win!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

rats, I'm getting hungry again.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

last time was 5


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I went to the gym once. not as many hot chicks in aerobics as I thought there would be.


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

we might be able to reach 1000


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I just got off work


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Well it not like we're trying to coerce you off the forum or anything 

but seriously its free sex man, no commitment, revenge sex. you can do like a dirty sanchez or whatever.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Then I had to do Homework


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i need a whopper!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> it matters


 I second that. If you've ever had bad sex then you know that it matters.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

1,000 doesnt seem far away


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Vote Bush bastards


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> of course, if i go do it with her that means u win. i could care less if i get laid, i wanna win!


 :thumbup: now that's a TRUE whore


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA


 has anybody ever jammed their pee-pee in the vcr? and how did you get it out?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> of course, if i go do it with her that means u win. i could care less if i get laid, i wanna win!


 well dude what is more important...your ex's heart and well being or some silly game?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Kerry is a Dick.....


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> of course, if i go do it with her that means u win. i could care less if i get laid, i wanna win!


 there is a place in life for everything


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Vote Bush bastards


 :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Who is with me???????


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

cool I'm almost at 4000 posts


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> im late


did the condom break?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

duracell batteries last 4 eva!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Vote Bush bastards


 why? nobody has given us a good reason to.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn i am worn out from work and school shit sucks


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

just 4 more until 4000


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

4100 baby!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> why? nobody has given us a good reason to.


Im sure Kerry is better right?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> duracell batteries last 4 eva!


nahh uhh rayovacs are the shit


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Who is with me???????


 ********, millionares, rligious quacks, and servicemen. thats about it.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yikes wtf? dam news just reported about our predeployment breifinf tonite grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> well dude what is more important...your ex's heart and well being or some silly game?


 nice one. way to make him think about someone elses feelings.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> Kerry is a Dick.....


wait for it, wait for it...



and his opponent is a Bush!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Flip Flop


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

duracell :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

well it's true hehehehehehehe


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Im sure Kerry is better right?


 better than bush, but by no means good.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

bII said:


> Well it not like we're trying to coerce you off the forum or anything
> 
> but seriously its free sex man, no commitment, revenge sex. you can do like a dirty sanchez or whatever.


 get her with the sanchez. do it for NF man.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

this is my 4000th post wooohoooo


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> nice one. way to make him think about someone elses feelings.


ex sex is not about feelings, its about pussy. and the butt.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Flip Flop


 you must not have seen that other thread.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Beter then Bush how......What Kerry are we talking about?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> well dude what is more important...your ex's heart and well being or some silly game?


The game. The week I broke it off with her she nailed some other guy while still telling me she wanted me back. So of course the game.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Nope sure didnt ....LOL


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

fuck kerry fck bush no politics please


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

bII said:


> ex sex is not about feelings, its about pussy. and the butt.


 what about the mouth?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

dude that ain't new. I used to find out where my friends were going before they did.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

www.dirtykerry.com


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> what about the mouth?


 lol fuck it


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm voting bush and that's all I have to say about that :fluffy:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> duracell :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 and I thought you were all about the bunny


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn tied up 17 17 need Boller to do good....Fantasy Football....Culpepper had a bye


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm voting bush and that's all I have to say about that :fluffy:


 so am I and I'm not saying another word about politics


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Beter then Bush how......What Kerry are we talking about?


 name one successfiul domestic bush initiative that improved the quality of american life.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

The only bush I like is the one in between a girls legs, other than that, i'm goin for kerry.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> and I thought you were all about the bunny


nope the copper top lasts longer :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I have allllllllllllllllllllll night to talk them...


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm voting bush and that's all I have to say about that :fluffy:


hot ***** action. :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I won again in Fantasy Football woooohooooo


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Playboy bunny rawks!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I have a belly button.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm voting bush and that's all I have to say about that :fluffy:


 why? just give me 3 good reasons.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hahahaha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Playboy bunny rawks!


 where you go?????


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

ooo, page 100.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Boller nedds to get me 25 points to beat my opponent this week


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> I have a belly button.


 type-r


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

shit dude I'm not going to be able to do it tonite


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i suck at multitasking.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> The only bush I like is the one in between a girls legs, other than that, i'm goin for kerry.


As long its not disco bush, i dont want to floss after eating fish tacos


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Boller nedds to get me 25 points to beat my opponent this week


not gonna happen


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

my leg is acting up again fuck


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> hahahaha


 that isnt a complete thought. dq.lol


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

almost up to 5000th post..whos going to get it..


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

NickZac said:


> i suck at multitasking.


sucks to be you.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> why? just give me 3 good reasons.


I don't have to give anybody a reason that's my choice :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im getting tired of this, i dont know how much more i can take.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

well shit!!!!!!!!!
gl zac I'll bbl to see how far ahead you are


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i told you it would be soon


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

bII said:


> As long its not disco bush, i dont want to floss after eating fish tacos


dude thats not right.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

my leg is going to shit on me


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> well shit!!!!!!!!!
> gl zac I'll bbl to see how far ahead you are


you may be in luck, im gonna break a bit myself


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> I don't have to give anybody a reason that's my choice :thumbup:


 you make a valid point. i dont agree with you, but you are entitled to your own opinion


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm flipping a coin just before I vote


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

yup someones going to quit..


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> dude thats not right.


exactly


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

well hopefully we are far enough in the lead that it wont matter


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> I don't have to give anybody a reason that's my choice :thumbup:


Give me one good reason why thats your choice. I'm just kiddin. Your my favorite princess! Given your the only one I know.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

happy whoring everyone :kiss:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

1. He is a religous man
2.He dosnt change his view on things
3. he dosnt support stem cell research
4. He is for the death penalty
5. look at the first ladies..... 
6. A fake in war


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yummy, curry and rice. I like it a lot.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm flipping a coin just before I vote


 how many sides does this coin have? i think you should give everybody an eaqual chance


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

eight more till 5000


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i wouldnt want Heinz representing my country of women.........BITCH


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

oh noooo


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yummy, curry and rice. I like it a lot.


 i love indian. especially when they are fried up just right.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

politics make my pee-pee hurt


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nickzac leave yet?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> oh noooo


 fuck you got it! i was 5001


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm too far behind to quit now


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hahaha i made the 5000th post...i get a cookie


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Who loves me?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> i wouldnt want Heinz representing my country of women.........BITCH


 huh?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

cool 5000 just flew by


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Now free of hurricanes


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> hahaha i made the 5000th post...i get a cookie


 send me paypall and i will send you a cookie.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

dammit, I wanted 4999


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> Who loves me?


everyone


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

muahahahahaha I'm so evil


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> hahaha i made the 5000th post...i get a cookie


I'm thinking of a cookie frat boys make


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> muahahahahaha I'm so evil


 you wish


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bII said:


> I'm thinking of a cookie frat boys make


 lol a limp biscuit


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> huh?


Yeah would you want Mrs. Bush or Mrs. Heinz representing the women of our country??????


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

bII said:


> I'm thinking of a cookie frat boys make


 we should all make one for her.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Not trying to win just postwhoring


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> send me paypall and i will send you a cookie.


alright youll recieve your payment shortly..


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

owie my booboo hurts


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I wonder what snow white is doing right now?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Yeah would you want Mrs. Bush or Mrs. Heinz representing the women of our country??????


 oh. ketchup or bush. i dont know.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn go Braves.......Its time we win another one


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

bII said:


> I'm thinking of a cookie frat boys make


oh do tell....


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

100 more and I can catch up hmmmmmm


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Apache, you've got about a 100 more posts to top Nick


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah I just noticed thnk it can be done?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> owie my booboo hurts


 you liar, you're not quitting


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> oh. ketchup or bush. i dont know.


 i have a love for both. that makes it a tough decision


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Watch out for my jags to they are gonna beat the shit out of the Chargers this week


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> oh do tell....


I can whip one up for you


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> you liar, you're not quitting


 lol yeah I'm going to here in a few minutes


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I like mine Shaved


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

bII said:


> I can whip one up for you


 im close, maybe i can help.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

and smooth


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

bII said:


> I can whip one up for you


nahh ill pass..but i still wanna know the secret ingredients..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

how do you feel aboot ketchup though


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bald hot wet kitty are my fav


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Deep Sea trenches


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I don't like ketchup on my fish tacos


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I love fish's cuz they're so delicious, gotta love fish's.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

it onvolvse a group of guys


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> nahh ill pass..but i still wanna know the secret ingredients..


 its not a secret really.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Asthenosphere

Island Arcs


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> I love fish's cuz they're so delicious, gotta love fish's.


 the gold ones or pretzel?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn I need a bigger glass this one can;t hold a 40


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I hate squirilles (sp)


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Geomagnetic Anomalies


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> its not a secret really.


alright then spill it..


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I hate squirilles (sp)


 use spell check focker lol


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> nahh ill pass..but i still wanna know the secret ingredients..


its all in the sauce


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Mid-Oceanic Ridges


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Geomagnetic Anomalies


 not a complete thought. dq


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm tired


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Plate techtonics and the mechanisms


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

mt's st helens erupted again today


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> alright then spill it..


 its more like 20 questions.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

woot, im about posted out


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

bII said:


> its all in the sauce


ohhhh..if it is what i think it is..nah uhhhhh


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> its more like 20 questions.


 lol sure it is go ahead and tell her


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Deep diving submersable


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> mt's st helens erupted again today


 just steam or more?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> damn I need a bigger glass this one can;t hold a 40


A 40? of what old E?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

mmmm, bbq sauce?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

cheese is really a condiment


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

well, i'll brb, i gotta go pound one out


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Deeper diving human occupied submersible to replace alvin


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> ohhhh..if it is what i think it is..nah uhhhhh


 that took you quite a long time


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> woot, im about posted out


 take a nap for a little bit and let me catch up then we can battle it out at the end


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Acanthaster Planci


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I need to take a piss brb


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

The erosion of the Coral reefs


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Deeper diving human occupied submersible to replace alvin


 are you reading sometyhing and just posting it?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I need a new stopping point


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Atol..Fringing........and Barrier


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Acanthaster Planci


 THATS A NOTHER DQ DAMMIT!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

some couple started getting into while i was smokin outside and their blinds were open so i started humping the air and making animal noises and they saw it and both started laughing. i gave them the thumbs up and went back inside. lmao


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

damn I forgot today was post whore day... I'm a lil late.. by 13.5 hours


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I need a new stopping point


 now?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> that took you quite a long time


yea but i caught on


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

:asleep:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

im surprised that you didnt know already


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> damn I forgot today was post whore day... I'm a lil late.. by 13.5 hours


I dont think your gonna win this one man ...but neither am I


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

complete thoughts seem to be getting less and less frequent in here


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> are you reading sometyhing and just posting it?


Studing for a Final in Marine Biology figured you guys could help


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> some couple started getting into while i was smokin outside and their blinds were open so i started humping the air and making animal noises and they saw it and both started laughing. i gave them the thumbs up and went back inside. lmao


hahahaha


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> damn I forgot today was post whore day... I'm a lil late.. by 13.5 hours


FOCKER!!!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i saw a 260z the other day. i have never seen one before


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Threats to coral reefs


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> take a nap for a little bit and let me catch up then we can battle it out at the end


im probably going to bed in a few hours and not waking up till 9:30


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Pollips...>Crown of thorns...Humans


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you whores have no stamina


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn 32 oz glass beer mug...I love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Studing for a Final in Marine Biology figured you guys could help


 i have to do calc an chem


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Coral MAss


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> you whores have no stamina


ive gotten almost as many as you did...im new to this, give a man some slack


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> FOCKER!!!!


 get at me on aim gurly!!!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

we'll see who can last..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> you whores have no stamina


 i already said that i have the stamina of a strawberry smoothie


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> im probably going to bed in a few hours and not waking up till 9:30


 would you two stop trying to fake each other out


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Small island found near California named what?????


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im falling apart, i need a viagra and an adrenaline shot to my heart.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

its cal Califia


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Small island found near California named what?????


 catalina?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm injured and can't sit up for long periods of time so I'm doing great


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yep thats right im talking to myself now


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

this gets so played out sooooooo fast


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> would you two stop trying to fake each other out


no i really am serious and after 2 or 3 youll see.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> yep thats right im talking to myself now


 whats wrong with that?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> its cal Califia


 i ahve never heard of that.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't remember why I am doing this


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

im going to get something to eat real quick..im starving


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> this gets so played out sooooooo fast


 double post. dq


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> im going to get something to eat real quick..im starving


 eat me sexy


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I cannot win so does it even matter?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Geological society.....Pleistocene


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I cannot win so does it even matter?


 cool drop out then


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I don't remember why I am doing this


 for the avatar. keep your eye on the goal or you will never win


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

You guys all suck for spending all this time POST whoring with out me Bitches


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> eat me sexy


how did i know I was going to get a comment like that? hahaha 

you wish


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Todays sucks comapred to last time.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

KC is winning


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> You guys all suck for spending all this time POST whoring with out me Bitches


 well you should have shown up sooner


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> You guys all suck for spending all this time POST whoring with out me Bitches


 wtf? you'vre been here.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> eat me sexy


 I think she wants a meal and not an appetitizer


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> how did i know I was going to get a comment like that? hahaha
> 
> you wish


 if you say so but I would concider it your dream...not mine


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I bet on the game tonight, I took the under (46) and it's at 44 with one quarter left. I think i'm gonna lose.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> double post. dq


and ban by the ***.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I think she wants a meal and not an appetitizer


 pwnd


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I cannot win so does it even matter?


You do it for the _moral_ victory


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i smell weed...uh oh


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sno said:


> and ban by the ***.


 he has been dqed numerous times lol


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I could go for some fish tacos right about now


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> if you say so but I would concider it your dream...not mine


nahh..not my dream at all..seems to really be yours since you brought it up


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NickZac said:


> i smell weed...uh oh


I swear it's not me!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I so amuse myself. And that's all that matters.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

bII said:


> You do it for the _moral_ victory


 you have accomplished something in your own right. you are victorious within yourself.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> he has been dqed numerous times lol


don't you mean dp'd?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i smell weed...uh oh


 lmao good night hahahaha


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

irontom said:


> I swear it's not me!


 its me. lol. no not really


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I think she wants a meal and not an appetitizer


lmao i had to laugh


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i want some weed.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Vrooom..pshhh.. turbo..music to my ears. 
No more Nissan...so sue me, the 350Z will be on my driveway in two years. 
Downshifting is cheating.


wtf?????????


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i smell weed...uh oh


who's holding?

seriously, do we need to test for doping?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i think i'm gonna stop at 6k posts


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you have accomplished something in your own right. you are victorious within yourself.


 again with the losers mottos


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sno said:


> i want some weed.


 how much?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I haven't had a BK Whopper in ages.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> Vrooom..pshhh.. turbo..music to my ears.
> No more Nissan...so sue me, the 350Z will be on my driveway in two years.
> Downshifting is cheating.
> 
> ...


your sig isn't any better.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> Vrooom..pshhh.. turbo..music to my ears.
> No more Nissan...so sue me, the 350Z will be on my driveway in two years.
> Downshifting is cheating.
> 
> ...


hmmm do you have a problem with my signature?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> again with the losers mottos


 i know. i dont care. im going to 100 then dropping out till later.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

it's all good I don';t mind being laughed at...but when you got a jimmy like mine and know how to work it like I do it's all about who gets the last laugh hahahaha


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> hmmm do you have a problem with my signature?


he's got sig envy


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

sno said:


> i think i'm gonna stop at 6k posts


watch, you'll get banned at 5,999


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> how much?


 ooooo, dealer. I wanna narc so badly now.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> hmmm do you have a problem with my signature?


 its because you wouldnt eat him.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ooooo, dealer. I wanna narc so badly now.


 i dont have anything. yet...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah but she put downshifting is cheating...what??????? lol j/k


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

bII said:


> watch, you'll get banned at 5,999


don't give that pig fucker any ideas.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

u gotta fight...for ya right...to paaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrtaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sno said:


> your sig isn't any better.


 My sig kicks much ass.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

sno said:


> he's got sig envy


hahaha who knows..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

YYAAAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHH. I double posted by accident. NNNNNNOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

bII said:


> watch, you'll get banned at 5,999


 LMAO. that would be teh funny.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ooooo, dealer. I wanna narc so badly now.


Your name is Hendrix and you don't smoke?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apache is within 100 posts of me


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

you know liberals are always holding good shit.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> hahaha who knows..


 its an offshoot of an inferiority complex.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

my leg is throbbing!!!!!!!!!! come rub it for me sexy???


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I was gonna stop once I hit 4200 posts.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> YYAAAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHH. I double posted by accident. NNNNNNOOOOOOOO!


yep, reported.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

This is a habit that I can break.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my hopes are hurting


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> YYAAAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHH. I double posted by accident. NNNNNNOOOOOOOO!


keep that on teh DL yo. maad tyte shiit yo


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i dont have anything, but i think i am going to start.lol. lucrative business.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

that's it I'm down for a bit guys I'll be back in 3 hours or so....hopefully


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

bII said:


> keep that on teh DL yo. maad tyte shiit yo


 jDm tYte y0


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sno said:


> yep, reported.


 LMAO. you're out to make everyone feel the ban.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> that's it I'm down for a bit guys I'll be back in 3 hours or so....hopefully


 not if i have anything to do with it. Mwuaaahaahaa


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

sell enough, and you'll have enough paper for an RB swap. maad tyte shiit yo


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> that's it I'm down for a bit guys I'll be back in 3 hours or so....hopefully


me too


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

eh, i feel canadian


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

irontom said:


> Your name is Hendrix and you don't smoke?


 yeah go figure. but I work for the county so I couldn't if I wanted to.LOL


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

bII said:


> sell enough, and you'll have enough paper for an RB swap. maad tyte shiit yo


 i know. im actually going for a CA next summer, but it would offset the cost a bit.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> that's it I'm down for a bit guys I'll be back in 3 hours or so....hopefully


I'd say its more than a bit, if I do say so myself.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> LMAO. you're out to make everyone feel the ban.


you aren't supposed to get banned for breaking the rules. only the person who breaks them the most.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

NickZac said:


> eh, i feel canadian


 go back to your hoose then, eh?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

okies I'm out for reall this time just wanted one more post in before I left


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

rat out everyone who is not your friend.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

this is my last post for a little while too.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i once broke my mommy's lamp, she was pissed. she told me she was pissed. i told her better to be pissed off than pissed on. i got grounded.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> okies I'm out for reall this time just wanted one more post in before I left


 and here it is
NickZac 829 
apachewoolf 728 
nismoprincess 393 
Altim8GA 359 
slow_sentra322 357 
NissanGirl2ooSX 289 
rafiks2000Altima 257 
Coco 252 
Ranex 245 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
sno 159 
bII 127 
kaptainkrollio 99 
xhris 94 
irontom 91 
niky 69 
Nuskool


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I wonder if I can move up in the rankings?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i know. im actually going for a CA next summer, but it would offset the cost a bit.


Actually there's a guy on the e-series b11/b12/kn13 forums selling his ca18det. Nismo87R, he's desperate, I'd hit him up. oh yeah, dats maad tyte shiit yo


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

that gap gets smaller by the hour



apachewoolf said:


> and here it is
> NickZac 829
> apachewoolf 728
> nismoprincess 393
> ...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i once broke my mommy's lamp, she was pissed. she told me she was pissed. i told her better to be pissed off than pissed on. i got grounded.


that saying is soooo grade school.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

yeaa lemme at least make 300


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Yup, I believe I will be moving up.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I've been at 13 for fucking ever


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oh hey zac....it's either you or me this time and I think it might be you


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

You are all teh complete suck


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sno said:


> that saying is soooo grade school.


elementry my dear watson


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

damn he's call you out.
pwned


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I love posting. It's sooo much fun.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

haaaaaaa ope!!! ya sorry biatch!!!!!! where ya been?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

A little late there Opium.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> You are all teh complete suck


what happened to your sig?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I love posting. It's sooo much fun.


you're such a whore


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

workin on my friends WRX all day. It was a learning experience though


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

FUCCCCCCCCCCCCK! I just lost my bet.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

if you come late then you finish last.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

holy shit dawg check this shit out
Total Posts: 4,044 (19.13 posts per day)


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I took my sig out.. its non existant


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> workin on my friends WRX all day. It was a learning experience though


did you know that stealthb14 is a monkey nut loving fagget? he won a cum drinking contest too.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

irontom said:


> FUCCCCCCCCCCCCK! I just lost my bet.


sucks maine


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I gotta check my post per day now.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao wtf????
ope sno is pissed


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> if you come late then you finish last.


 I'm not trying to finish first... I just want to be somebody


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

so Nick you tap that ass yet or what?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

it's pretty close at the bottom and at the top but the bottom isn't close to the top lol


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao wtf????
> ope sno is pissed


 sno is pissed about what?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao wtf????
> ope sno is pissed


thank you very much captain obvious.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

dammit, I only got 16.52 posts per day


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oh something about getting banned and such lol


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm wicked pissed, time for bed. DAMNIT!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> workin on my friends WRX all day. It was a learning experience though


what did you do? The guys working on my car called Stemar Motorsports do mainly DSMs and lotta Rex's. Ive always found it neat to see them relocate the intercooler to a front mount yet it isnt ghetto rigged at all yet very clean.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> sno is pissed about what?


come on, guess.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> sno is pissed about what?


stealthfag14 has been banning people cuz they break a rule in here.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

times 2 biatch but I'll be back


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and the takeover has begun.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sno said:


> thank you very much captain obvious.


 hell I knew you were pissed from your avatar.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> hell I knew you were pissed from your avatar.


haha, good one.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hres ready to bust a cap.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

if I get some ice cream now I think my wife will call me a fat ass.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hot damn wooohooo I'm at 99 behind zac


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

NickZac said:


> what did you do? The guys working on my car called Stemar Motorsports do mainly DSMs and lotta Rex's. Ive always found it neat to see them relocate the intercooler to a front mount yet it isnt ghetto rigged at all yet very clean.


 lil diagnosis work also did a starter, fuel pressure regulator, etc... mostly running around all day for parts. Not actually working on it all the time.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

drive by time!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

I am officially entering the Whoring contest. I am working teh night shift till 6 AM, he he he :thumbup:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm moving up. not really but I like to think so.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

your too late maine.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

holy shit wife just went to bed and said have fun


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NickZac said:


> hres ready to bust a cap.


bust a cap? nah, i don't like guns. i would, however, poke out his eye and skull fuck his ugly little head. then nut on his brain so he has wet dreams about me while he's in his coma.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

sno said:


> haha, good one.


x2.0009878096089689060988906089680968960896089680967856856757670893648036582506809648094574380942156238901608791457403987561408956980579856435789641357896437506413589643584365408312956438956348156189564891056189465809436580943564890563408956340895643850964318059643891565896458904631589645891465189365487156108972318094712385642387509643805964158941375890465148936530489210126380968095621890456489561289564321859602134895641380965108495613489705618946589165184956809345610489568940564213089564128059641285062145809465488


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OK, now I'm getting sleepy


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> holy shit wife just went to bed and said have fun


 no play for you!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bII said:


> x2.0009878096089689060988906089680968960896089680967856856757670893648036582506809648094574380942156238901608791457403987561408956980579856435789641357896437506413589643584365408312956438956348156189564891056189465809436580943564890563408956340895643850964318059643891565896458904631589645891465189365487156108972318094712385642387509643805964158941375890465148936530489210126380968095621890456489561289564321859602134895641380965108495613489705618946589165184956809345610489568940564213089564128059641285062145809465488


 whoops another dp right there


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> OK, now I'm getting sleepy


did they slip a roofie in your beer?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> I am officially entering the Whoring contest. I am working teh night shift till 6 AM, he he he :thumbup:


 make sure you've read and understand the rules, n00b


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> lil diagnosis work also did a starter, fuel pressure regulator, etc... mostly running around all day for parts. Not actually working on it all the time.


I watched Steve Stemar do a turbo upgrade, fmic install (very clean), upgraded injectors, a few other odds and ends including an awesome management program similar to DSM Link. Awesome car, really clean lookin, really fast.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

you kids scare off NP or what???


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> whoops another dp right there


double penetration? Sorry I don't play basketball, I don't know about offense.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

nah I ate and now I want my bed.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sometimes i scare myself...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

we will pull further and further ahead until everyone quits


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yea, this is gonna come down to 2 ppl


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> yea, this is gonna come down to 2 ppl


 want some chili?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> nah I ate and now I want my bed.


fish tacos?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

wow, the pages are going by fast


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> sometimes i scare myself...


 looked in the mirror huh?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

one bowl left


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NickZac 841 
apachewoolf 741


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well, i'm quitin for a little bit.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> yea, this is gonna come down to 2 ppl


there can only be one highlander


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i could use a lil spice in my life


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

NickZac said:


> I watched Steve Stemar do a turbo upgrade, fmic install (very clean), upgraded injectors, a few other odds and ends including an awesome management program similar to DSM Link. Awesome car, really clean lookin, really fast.


 Yeah, I'm doing a turbo upgrade to it next. IHI VF22. It already has a FMIC all the APS piping with APS warm air intake. then its getting a walbro 255lph pump and some tuning work. It already has 300whp. It's been dynoed.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sno said:


> well, i'm quitin for a little bit.


 later sno!!!!!1one!!!!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bye bye budday!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I shall overcome. I shall not surrender.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

must piss and get more chili and the a dip


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

but I'm not above out right quitting


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Yeah, I'm doing a turbo upgrade to it next. IHI VF22. It already has a FMIC all the APS piping with APS warm air intake. then its getting a walbro 255lph pump and some tuning work. It already has 300whp. It's been dynoed.


I love those cars, evos too. They did just exhaust work and well tuned and ran a 12.7. Not bad for a nearly stock car.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

damn 4 pages in 6 minutes..unreal guys


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> but I'm not above out right quitting


 lol then quit


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

wheres my woman!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

aint no bones about it


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Check out this guy's WRX NickZac... he comes by the shop every now and again


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yep piss and food brb


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I'm still in fucking 13th place, damn it. I guess I'm not whore myself out enough. A dolla will make you holla


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hey, ya'll need to get to posting faster. I was too close to a back to back there.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

my shoe is derty


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Check out this guy's WRX NickZac... he comes by the shop every now and again


sweet. I didnt know they had em as copper cars... got any pics of her guts?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hahahhahahha that was fonnnnny!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Check out this guy's WRX NickZac... he comes by the shop every now and again


 no tell me that ain't real holy shit that's nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Check out this guy's WRX NickZac... he comes by the shop every now and again


who invited 5-0?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

come on!!! where are my real whores at??!!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

that MOFO will PwN Joo quick.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

heh, thats one ya wouldnt want to run from..


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> come on!!! where are my real whores at??!!


 I'm here but I'm needing the urge to get up and do something


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

EVo 8 baby!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Is Brady going to have to slap a bitch?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

imagine if they equipped cops with busas


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I'm here but I'm needing the urge to get up and do something


go to sleep bro, its late


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

holy shit still neck and neck grrrrrrr


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

you can't fade me playa


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Its not really a cop car. That guy actually designs and supplies all the cop cars with lights, etc. It's a tax write off for him.. can you say "damn near free wrx?" It's got some serious go to it too. Including $2500 per corner Ohlins coilovers..


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

im still here..barely


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

right back at ya man


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

User Name Posts 
NickZac 849 
apachewoolf 749 
nismoprincess 393 
slow_sentra322 376 
Altim8GA 359 
NissanGirl2ooSX 291 
rafiks2000Altima 257 
Coco 252 
Ranex 245 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
sno 167 
bII 141 
kaptainkrollio 100 
xhris 94 
irontom 93 
niky 69 
Nuskool 48 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 43 
RafikHasTwoAltimas 39 
S12ken 37 
drift240sxdrag 37 
krylonkoopa 30 
SE-Rious Rider 28 
Bumpin 26 
spelch 24 
UpChuck 24 
Psychsal 16 
Scott 14 
♣300zx♣ 14 
OPIUM 12 
'85 fairlady 12 
Radioaktiv 10 
MyNutzOnYurChin 8 
FCS 6 
NotAnotherHonda 4 
sn0 3 
zAoemaster 1 
JAMESZ 1 
BlankgazeX 1 
Blower_Whistle 1 
vector03 1 
Exalta 1 
Show Thread & Close Window


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hahah WHoring is Fun!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

post for the simple fact that you can post.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

rack me up with ne more post 



apachewoolf said:


> User Name Posts
> NickZac 849
> apachewoolf 749
> nismoprincess 393
> ...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> hahah WHoring is Fun!!!


 who the fuck are you????


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its too late for another entry!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

here's another sweet ride I've come across recently...


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

looks like blankgazex is bring up teh rear, haha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> here's another sweet ride I've come across recently...


 lmmfao no fucking way!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

whoa, I'm in the top 4. you douches better fear me.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i bet that rex design is a good way to avoid traffic jams..


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

glad you enjoy it

if i see one more chrysler commerical on tv i dont know what im going to do..


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> here's another sweet ride I've come across recently...


I pity the fool


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

looks good to me though I would rock it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

that is one badass truck


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

what truck are you talking about??? I see a van


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> glad you enjoy it
> 
> if i see one more chrysler commerical on tv i dont know what im going to do..


does it involve showing boobies?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

van, truck, when uve been whroing all day its all the same.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bII said:


> does it involve showing boobies?


 all fewmales must show boobies


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it needs some 24s


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> it needs some 24s


 lol 22's max


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

whoring ain't easy but it sure is fun


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> lmmfao no fucking way!!!!!!!!!!!!


 yeah except that one is a ford f150 van instead of the GMC that the a team drove. But its a sweet conversion!!! I saw it over the weekend in Flagstaff.. a couple hours away from Phx.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> who the fuck are you????


Im a dirty No0B! mwahahahaha


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

vanagan


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

bII said:


> does it involve showing boobies?


what do you think


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

well i think im in a good spot, sno's gone, maybe if i pass him, he'll go on a tirade and get teh bannination.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i wonder what its like outside...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> Im a dirty No0B! mwahahahaha


 why yes yes you are


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

this thread is teh Funnay


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

damn noobs...they always mess up the showdowns


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> why yes yes you are


i concur


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

bewbies make me smile


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> why yes yes you are


oh apache, such a wity one you are


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i wonder what its like outside...


you havent seen the light of day either?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its a cowboy movie, DRAW!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

NickZac said:


> damn noobs...they always mess up the showdowns


I can catch up! i got nothing better to do.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> you havent seen the light of day either?


nope


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

the A-team pwnz the real army


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> bewbies make me smile



mmmmhh bewbies


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> its a cowboy movie, DRAW!


 fuck you i ain't drawing nuttin lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> I can catch up! i got nothing better to do.


you have no idea what type of abus this entails


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

john kerry owns you


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I've been outside a few times today


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm just not going to sleep I gotta piss though lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i own both candidates


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

NickZac said:


> you have no idea what type of abus this entails


youre right i dont know, but at least i must try!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ralph nader in 04!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

so Zac, how many hours have you been on here straight?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ouch bladder hurts


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> I can catch up! i got nothing better to do.



what? yeah! oK!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

good luck in catching up


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> so Zac, how many hours have you been on here straight?


a number that words cannot describe :thumbup:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

possibly a record number haha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bII said:


> what? yeah! oK!


 lol when noobies attack only on fox


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

lmao @ the n00b thinking he can catch up


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im going to have to shower at some point..


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

NickZac said:


> ralph nader in 04!


what a waste of a vote.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok gotta piss brb


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im not really voting nader but it gave me something to say, thanks ralph! :thumbup:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lol when noobies attack only on fox


after noobie makeovers


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> good luck in catching up


i know its hopeless, but they said the same thing about the panama canal!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im getting slaphappy, i need slack


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I love saying booty cheeks


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i have a booty cheek


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

that felt so gooooood


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lol when noobies attack only on fox


HAHAHHAH ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!

ahhahahah too funny!!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> what a waste of a vote.


only wasted votes are votes cast in florida


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

damn it gotta go to the dealership in the morning to get the car fixed...piece of shit


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

if you need slack then go lay down for a while


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

juice at critical level


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> that felt so gooooood


wow that was a quick piss.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao you seen the slap happy pron???


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> damn it gotta go to the dealership in the morning to get the car fixed...piece of shit



hyundai = piece of shit


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I need some C16


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't wanna ever hear about your booty cheek


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bII said:


> hyundai = piece of shit


 why yes yes it is


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

bII said:


> only wasted votes are votes cast in florida


well yeah thang you!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sexy booty it is!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao you seen the slap happy pron???


some pron would be good now


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

what's the score now?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so what time are you going to be huh punk????????


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

score is sky high yo


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

bII said:


> hyundai = piece of shit


sorry to say...









but I agee


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

how many people here remember Zac saying he waxed his ass?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

Le Tour De Whore. I likes.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NickZac 841 
apachewoolf 741


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac 873 
apachewoolf 766 
nismoprincess 393 
slow_sentra322 388 
Altim8GA 359 
NissanGirl2ooSX 299 
rafiks2000Altima 257 
Coco 252 
Ranex 245 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
sno 167 
bII 151 
kaptainkrollio 100 
xhris 94 
irontom 93 
niky 69 
Nuskool 48 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 43 
RafikHasTwoAltimas 39 
S12ken 38


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yea, wrong score
NickZac 874 
apachewoolf 766


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OK it's official I cannot even threaten you big whores


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> sorry to say...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and here i thought you were the defender of all things hyundai....


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

good call but I got 767


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> sorry to say...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some people can read the sign, and some people have to pee on the electric fence.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

now i dare say its busted open


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

its worthless! all of it!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if this was business, it would be coke and pepsi


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hopefully I will some how manage to shit I dunno


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

but I'm still capable of sneaking past someone.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

shit in a pan!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> yea, wrong score
> NickZac 874
> apachewoolf 766


i want a recount, how are they counting the hanging chads? the pregnant chads?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

zak has taken whoring to a new level, i am impressed.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

S12ken said:


> and here i thought you were the defender of all things hyundai....


pshh you gotta be kidding me


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NickZac 878 
apachewoolf 769


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

that's a shit load of posts no matter how you cut it


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

well ever dog has it's day. so have at it you dogs


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yea, too many at that


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I found out this weekend that all the hippies up north are voting for Kerry... what is it with hippies and Kerry???


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I found out this weekend that all the hippies up north are voting for Kerry... what is it with hippies and Kerry???


they like the name...kinda a ring to it


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

bII said:


> some people can read the sign, and some people have to pee on the electric fence.


i knew it was a piece of shit..for right now gets me from point A to point B in a hurry

but itll be gone in a few months


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> NickZac 878
> apachewoolf 769


 hey I'm right there. you could have stuck my name up there.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

NickZac said:


> shit in a pan!


a good tip from a true post whore.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

dayum, i was gone for far too long


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

actually the hippies already have bushes so they figure they dont need another!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

NickZac said:


> they like the name...kinda a ring to it


 Honestly... bias aside.. who do you all think is going to win the election?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

and pee in a jar


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

60 posts to 10th, i have to keep going


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Honestly... bias aside.. who do you all think is going to win the election?


close as hell...i plan to vote kerry but i have the feeling bush will win by a bit.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

I am boooooored


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

far far far too long....


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

nickzac is pulling ahead but apachewoolf is bringing up second place but will he have what it takes


apachewoolf ina a rocky voice " I dunno but I'm gunna try foura my lovely wife and kid, you hear that adrianne it's for you ADRIANE!!!!!"


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

we are deep in the pubic hair now!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

Bush in 04! kerry is all for the homos.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

NickZac said:


> close as hell...i plan to vote kerry but i have the feeling bush will win by a bit.


 i don't care who wins... i just want bush outta thurr


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

my name needs to be back up in lights.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i dedicate this to my pierced wang


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I need a shower.. I smell like gas


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i have gas


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I am not above a fly by in this game


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

pierced wang? so you gotta sit down to pee every time Huh


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> we are deep in the pubic hair now!


i like it trimmed, i dont know about deep


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Some serious whorage is about to erupt.... GO ZAK GO!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> pierced wang? so you gotta sit down to pee every time Huh


nah, their frenums. much better sex thou


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I need a shower.. I smell like gas


 you need to eat less beans


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

NickZac said:


> close as hell...i plan to vote kerry but i have the feeling bush will win by a bit.



Yeah, I think thats how it will be as well.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

We gonna make it to 10,000?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i love refried beans!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

ahh another topic is in the process


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

ohh they are lke the ones on top right?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> pierced wang? so you gotta sit down to pee every time Huh


 LOL, sitting to pee


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the topic is methane, gas that is


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I just dozed off...I think that is a sign for me to take a nap


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i was gonna get a PA but my wang is too good for stabbings


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

aimlesspee said:


> We gonna make it to 10,000?


 johnny come lately saying 10000??


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the fact is people fart


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I don't have to sit to pee.. I pee better with the horse shoe in.. than out..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and sometimes they set those farts on fire.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I just dozed off...I think that is a sign for me to take a nap


go and sleep. Le Tour du Whore is over for joo.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

brrr its cold as hell


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

i like bush, just not old school bush. bush in interesting shapes is ok, brazilian bush is nice too. the airstrip bush is pleasing as well. a mound of bush is nice. but never, ever, go near a burning bush.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I just dozed off...I think that is a sign for me to take a nap


 yeah get some sleep ya old focker


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> brrr its cold as hell


hahah its nice 78 here in the MIA.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and sometimes that results in their intestines becomming a gourmet dinner


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

i have hed cold..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

mmmmmm tastey!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

bII said:


> i like bush, just not old school bush. bush in interesting shapes is ok, brazilian bush is nice too. the airstrip bush is pleasing as well. a mound of bush is nice. but never, ever, go near a burning bush.


why not! redheads are Great doing the cowgirl!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

the cool part about everyone posting right now is that Im the only one with Mod Powaz!!!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> brrr its cold as hell


cold = hard nipples


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> yeah get some sleep ya old focker


 aight nickzac congrats I'll check it later to see how you did


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> hahah its nice 78 here in the MIA.


lucky bastards


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yes, no one can deny that


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

364 pages of pure whoring.... ahhh the beauty!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

S12ken said:


> i have hed cold..


a side effect of excessive whoring.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

a page for every day of the year!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> why not! redheads are Great doing the cowgirl!


red bush is very nice, but burning bush usually means its time for antibiotics


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hey apache, this is no time to beat yo meat!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

S12ken said:


> 364 pages of pure whoring.... ahhh the beauty!


its funny that this kind of thing is sponsored by the forum itself.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

if i didnt have to wake up at 730 tomorrow id probably stick around until the end


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

how many licks to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

woo hoo.. 22 posts in this thread.. I am so rockin out!!! </sarcasm>


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

NickZac said:


> hey apache, this is no time to beat yo meat!


Just beat it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

go terps!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> a page for every day of the year!


good thought :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> good thought :thumbup:


im running low


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

a few more posts and then im going to put on some pron and call it a night


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> hey apache, this is no time to beat yo meat!


 not my meat but it is my leg...I have been sitting up for to long and it's throbbing like mad..time for some pain killers and an hour or so of rest


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

NickZac said:


> im running low


 as always.... *badum ching


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

who owns this site?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> its funny that this kind of thing is sponsored by the forum itself.


 to whore or not to whore......
.
.
.
.
.
...
....
.....
.........WHORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

for being online as long as you have id say your not doing to bad..


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i am curious


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hes gonna get me during the early mornin


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

bII said:


> a few more posts and then im going to put on some pron and call it a night


:tmi:


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> who owns this site?


 That would be Mr. Burns.... err scott.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im gonna shoot for 1001 posts in this.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hahhah Scott? the thread starter.

that dood is funny


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> how many licks to the center of a tootsie pop?


here we go with teh ghey shit


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bII said:


> here we go with teh ghey shit


i dont see u holdin the crew together.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

who are the mods


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

what happened to koop... is he busy wit his waffles or sumtin?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

NPM owns this forum.. Scott just runs it for the most part.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

their are a lot, their usernames are in bold


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> :tmi:


did i say pron? i meant an independent film


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> im gonna shoot for 1001 posts in this.


 got ya just remember that even if you go to sleep in an hour...I want have many people on here to help me reach whatever you have without double posting so either way I'm screwed


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

ohh NPM, i see


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I was going to shoot to get 2,000 overall posts on my profile..but pshhh i have to go to sleep tonight..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


>


 :waving: get at me


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

How many miles to the next gas pump?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> got ya just remember that even if you go to sleep in an hour...I want have many people on here to help me reach whatever you have without double posting so either way I'm screwed


then it will be close


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

oh-key. so yeah


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> :waving:


lol I have to download aim again so give me a few


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

shell v power or chevron anyone?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

wat happens if you double post


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

its not a good think i bet.

NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i double posted! wtf


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

then this guy called blackgaysex poops on you


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

dammit, I lost my ISP for a minute there


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

i use exxon


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

someone is getting poopied on!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

S12ken said:


> How many miles to the next gas pump?


well i did eat some taco bell tonight


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> lol I have to download aim again so give me a few


 :fluffy: aight... woot!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

jeebus , some hardcore whores around here!!!!! what's the dilly y'all ... i... i mean score....


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

did I miss anything


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i ate a tv dinner because ive been glued here


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

ha ha ha, n00b did the back to back posting


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

darn im hungry.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

blank likes the new guys...


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac 908 
apachewoolf 775 
slow_sentra322 401 
nismoprincess 396 
Altim8GA 359 
NissanGirl2ooSX 309 
rafiks2000Altima 257 
Coco 252 
Ranex 245 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
sno 167 
bII 162 
kaptainkrollio 100 
xhris 94 
irontom 93 
niky 69 
S12ken 50 
Nuskool 48 
MyNutzOnYurChin 43


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I love tv dinners I use to like the beans and franks ones they use to have


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

4200 posts for zac!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ha ha ha, n00b did the back to back posting


BECAUSE! u guys are falling asleep! i had it timed already and then yall just backed off


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

my quest is coming to an end


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> did I miss anything


no, we missed you though


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

very close to a 1,000...damn..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im not backin, im still thrusting and beanz n frankz is some gogod stuff


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I had to go get a snack :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if i make 1001, win or lose ill call it a victory


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sleep calls my name ever so softly


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

bII said:


> no, we missed you though


thanks!!!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

i really need to quit this, i have to get up at five


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sleep is practice for dying and we already know death from family guy so no hurry!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> BECAUSE! u guys are falling asleep! i had it timed already and then yall just backed off


 it's how n00bs get pwn3d


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

n00bie in da house... sick 'em blank!!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i changed my avatar.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

bII said:


> i really need to quit this, i have to get up at five


it's only 9:20 you got a few more hours


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

killing me softly..with his song.....la la la


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

its 12:20 here yo


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> thanks!!!


i thought id bring some civility to this boorsh competition


and it was good for another post.

j/k


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

well I have decided that zac you win....congrats and I shall see you sometime tomorrow


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

S12ken said:


> n00bie in da house... sick 'em blank!!


I'm here in representation of all the noobs of NF


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

where are those nodoze i ordered?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

go to bed BII, just think how good it would feel to lay down


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> well I have decided that zac you win....congrats and I shall see you sometime tomorrow


DONTT QUIT!!!! NNNNNNNOOOOOOO!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> I'm here in representation of all the noobs of NF


 another noob representing more loser noobs?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> well I have decided that zac you win....congrats and I shall see you sometime tomorrow


that was a ruse for another post.
can't quit now, you still have time.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

bII said:


> i really need to quit this, i have to get up at five


 dayum... we've got too much time to spare for this shit to happn!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

hahahaha noobs representing


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> well I have decided that zac you win....congrats and I shall see you sometime tomorrow


u cant give up, im calling it a nit at 1001 man


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

NickZac said:


> where are those nodoze i ordered?


Vivarin works wonders


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

yea..we can call nickzac the winner..no question


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> if i make 1001, win or lose ill call it a victory


 yeah you go right ahead and do that.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

maybe if i rip my piercings out ill wake up a bit!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> another noob representing more loser noobs?


you were a noOb once too!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> u cant give up, im calling it a nit at 1001 man


 ok I will try to get back up but my leg is telling me no
we shall see in a bit talk at yall in either a couple hours or tomorrow


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> maybe if i rip my piercings out ill wake up a bit!


hahahah do it then show pics


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

scott also has to see 7500 break


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> I'm here in representation of all the noobs of NF


wow, did you beat blind, retarded, midgets in basketball too?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> yea..we can call nickzac the winner..no question


 there will always be questions. Like did he double post?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

you gotta give newbs their space.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> well I have decided that zac you win....congrats and I shall see you sometime tomorrow


 don't quit on us now.... it would be like.... schumacher ACTUALLY losing the drivers championship... then again.....


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

i dont know..the way people are backing out 7500 may only be a dream..haha


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> hahahah do it then show pics


that wouldnt be a pretty pic...my peepee would be bleeding.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> you were a noOb once too!


noob <> to loser noob


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

bII said:


> wow, did you beat blind, retarded, midgets in basketball too?


uhh, i dont get your joke, but hey, its all about LE WHORE, so i guess your post counts...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im a noob


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> that wouldnt be a pretty pic...my peepee would be bleeding.


bleeding pee-pee is very bad


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

bII said:


> noob <> to loser noob


NOOB? WHERE?!?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

im not a noob

im a dirty Noob, and i like it.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> that wouldnt be a pretty pic...my peepee would be bleeding.


that's ok still post pics


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

who would have thought that sleep would pwn the whores


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i can proudly say im a dirty newb.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> ok I will try to get back up but my leg is telling me no
> we shall see in a bit talk at yall in either a couple hours or tomorrow


ill talk to ya soon man, cherish that leg


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> uhh, i dont get your joke, but hey, its all about LE WHORE, so i guess your post counts...


wow, i feel validated now.

you complete me.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

he was a n00b, i was a n00b, you were a n00b. the difference is..... we know better..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

u guys have no idea how much piss is being stored in my bladder...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I need a beer


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I think the rules are only broken if some one reports you


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ide have a beer but then ide only have to pee more!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

NickZac said:


> u guys have no idea how much piss is being stored in my bladder...


 listen..... listen to the gentle flowing stream of hot, steamy water... gushing down the river. listen to the waterfalls!!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

:thumbup: "PUTA" IS WHORE IN SPANISH!!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

im up to gin now.

tanqueray and diet mountain dew


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> u guys have no idea how much piss is being stored in my bladder...


 about this much


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im thinking of fountains right now


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> ide have a beer but then ide only have to pee more!


lol true :cheers:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> :thumbup: "PUTA" IS WHORE IN SPANISH!!


muchas gracias


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

just go pee..cant take that long


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

wow i just had a quick spurt of double vision.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

flow baby flow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i want a beer too... but i'm at work!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

<-- making ocean sounds


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

NickZac said:


> u guys have no idea how much piss is being stored in my bladder...


You think thats bad? i have crabs!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i can picutre a cantelope.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I wanna call it a night, but something won't let me.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> im thinking of fountains right now


think of waterfalls :cheers:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> You think thats bad? i have crabs!


lmfao, best post eva!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> You think thats bad? i have crabs!


now that was :tmi:


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

POSTAS de las PUTAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

im going to end up staying on here until i have to wake up..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

hahahha crabs..."we pinch your nuts with our feet"


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> think of waterfalls :cheers:


Think of Santa clause puking down a chiminey, while timmy is waiting for him to come down!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

shave your pubes, that should rid the infestation.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I've been possesed by the demon spirit of the post whore


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

baseball?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i still gotta pee more and now im eating more koolaid...back to the basics that got me started whoring! :cheers:


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> Think of Santa clause puking down a chiminey, while timmy is waiting for him to come down!


I saw a pony eat a baby human once!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> Think of Santa clause puking down a chiminey, while timmy is waiting for him to come down!


hahaha good thought :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

so, opium eats them quite often.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

S12ken said:


> POSTAS de las PUTAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


por viente quatro horas


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I've been possesed by the demon spirit of the post whore


 Demonyo de la Puta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

now some of these posts are getting downright strange


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i wish i was at the st thomas virgin islands!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> shave your pubes, that should rid the infestation.


then you can sell them to a 4th grader


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

Furby's scare me!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> I saw a pony eat a baby human once!


ew man dats just wrong.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OK fuck it. I'm going to sleep. I'll see you bastids later.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

PUTANG INA!!!!! ANG IIIIINNNEEEEET!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i once tried to sell my pubes...luckily they dropped the charges.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> OK fuck it. I'm going to sleep. I'll see you bastids later.


alright nighty night


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Walastek naman 'tong baguhan an ito oh!!! KADIRI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i once tried to sell my pubes...luckily they dropped the charges.


sick


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

dont go, so much more to do!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

I like to eat onions raw, and sea salt feels good in my eyes


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

who wants some mr and mrs scott tenermans' chili


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

man, people are dropping out at an alarming rate.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah I'll get no higher than 3rd and that won't last long.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> sick


yea, that is. im a dirty little boy!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

my job is bboooooooooooring


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

go for the bronze!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OK it's for real this time. night all.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Opium likes eating babies


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

you dirty bastards


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

so who wants to hear me fart?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> man, people are dropping out at an alarming rate.


 WTF!!! waiiiiiittt don't go!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> OK it's for real this time. night all.


c ya fellow whore!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> OK it's for real this time. night all.


good night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> Opium likes eating babies


I like eating fish tacos


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im staying here till i roll 1001


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

<= El Diablo Bulate!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

<doesnt recognize that language


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

shit good song on the radio im off for three minutes


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

dream of lily pads...hmmm lily pads as an alternative to tampax? interesting idea....


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> im staying here till i roll 1001


you said that already stop whoring hahahahah


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i need to get some gas for my vehicle


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

bII said:


> I like eating fish tacos


 I like tacos.... no salsa though.... i like 'em meaty!!!!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

i speak of the pompadus of love


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

here is one ya havent hear today "IM NOT A WHORE"


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

who's keeping score....


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

bII said:


> i speak of the pompadus of love


puss taste like mustard


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

give me acorns or give me mellon.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm not a whore either


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> puss taste like mustard


thats a clear indication of the need for medication


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i just like to talk a lot.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

mustard? lol


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

bII said:


> thats a clear indication of the need for medication


medicine taste like turpintine


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Supercalifragelisticexpialidocious!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

mustard makes me think of corndogs!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm not a whore either


aren't you the official ho of club mofo? I'd imagine whore is a requisite for that position.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I havent had a corn dog for ages...


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

NickZac said:


> mustard makes me think of corndogs!


cornrabbits...hmm new food? maybe... :cheers:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> mustard makes me think of corndogs!


I definitately don't eat corndogs


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

why not just put babies ona stick then? i guarentee you we have at least one loyal customer!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

bII said:


> aren't you the official ho of club mofo? I'd imagine whore is a requisite for that position.


yeah I was joking :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it is a title. If your title is the wrench, it doesnt mean ur a socket wrench!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

my bowels just moved


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

bII said:


> aren't you the official ho of club mofo? I'd imagine whore is a requisite for that position.


I think ho and whore are two completely different things for NP


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

they'll never get me lucky charms!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> my bowels just moved


congrats!!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

anyone listen to loveline?

"liar,liar, whore and you know it"


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hopefully they didnt move too much or ide say u shat yourself.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

not even going to ask whats going on here..


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

corn covered chocolate...mmmmm...


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

anyone try to pick their belly buttons with pump needle?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i dance for peanuts!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

ok, i think its nap time


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

but were so close to 400 pages!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> my bowels just moved


 where?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

wtf??? whats next..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> anyone try to pick their belly buttons with pump needle?


all the time


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

its fun time silly!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if those damn aliens would quite probing me for a second i could finish whoring.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

NickZac said:


> but were so close to 400 pages!


 I'm still here..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

we gotta keep rawkin. its our duty to NF.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

im got three big toes


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

can i buy one off you?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hmmm little green aleins..so cute


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I just checked the count, im close to moving up a spot


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> wtf??? whats next..


 who knows.... it's strange and dangerous place here in whoreland


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

they keep touching me!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

hey aliens are people too...dont discriminate cuz theyre green


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

but are they really people or animals?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hmm where? maybe what they see is interesting to them..


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

And Flying V got teh bannination, I can move into the top 10.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

both.. just like centurions


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

someone post a score card


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yall are never gonna get 10000


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

one of them claims to be fabio


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

i like to eat pigs while they are still alive


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> they keep touching me!


you know you like it


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

twenty three more posts and top ten for me


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

if only i had genitals...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

maybe a lil


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

7,000 is possible though damn it i wish we could get 10,000..


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

my uncle touched me a long time ago


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

NickZac 955
apachewoolf 778
nismoprincess 417
slow_sentra322 416
Altim8GA 359
NissanGirl2ooSX 323
rafiks2000Altima 257
Coco 252
Ranex 245
Flying V 210
Wufaded 209
bII 187
sno 167
kaptainkrollio 100
xhris 94
irontom 93
S12ken 72
niky 69


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my hero!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

UnkalledFor 5,000,000


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

there's some whores in this house


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im not one of them.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

fabio makes me wet


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

YOU WHORE!!! BURN HER!!!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hey 6 pages wtf!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

sureee ya arent..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

fabio makes everybody wet


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

fabio hahaahahaha gross


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

fabio makes me dry


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

fabio is GHEY


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

fabio does what fabio wants, why? because hes fabio!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> there's some whores in this house


at this point it really is idle banter


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

enuogh FABIO DAMIT!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

fabio = eww :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i need to get some amsoil too.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> fabio is GHEY


HEY!! LONG BLONDE HAIR IS COOL! LOOK AT HANSON! THEYRE COOL! :loser:


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

NickZac said:


> fabio makes everybody wet


Not me


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

8 posts with fabio related talk...


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

fabio is so sexy


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

coco like hanson


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hanson is awesome. me and zac, yea, we share the same name! how cool is dat dood!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hanson is Teh Gheyness


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> coco like hanson


he had to register with the sheriff's department for that didn't he?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

no way theye are doo woping cool!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

omg, well do u like the backstreetboys more?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> HEY!! LONG BLONDE HAIR IS COOL! LOOK AT HANSON! THEYRE COOL! :loser:


 but hanson ain't strangely muscularly built and they dont talk in strange tounges... or do they?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

ooops I meant "coco likes hanson"


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

what if i told you fabio was a member of hanson?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

mmmmmmbop haha that damn song


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i hate mmmbop, now its in my fucking head AHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

S12ken said:


> but hanson ain't strangely muscularly built and they dont talk in strange tounges... or do they?


only when talking to their father satan


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> mmmmmmbop haha that damn song


hahaha you're listening to it?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

satan is a member of this board in fact.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i hate mmmbop, now its in my fucking head AHHHHHHHHHH


haha sorry


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

did you hear, satan and saddam got back together


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

i have ears like a girrafe


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The aquatic animal, the Red Sponge, can be broken into a thousand pieces and still reconstitute itself.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

hahahah all you guys pulled out your hanson cd's now


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

What happend to god and satan anyway?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

well we cant live without em.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> hahaha you're listening to it?


hell no..if i wanted to torture myself i would listen to it though


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i would listen to barry manilow if i wanted to torture myself


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

the thingy crashed! darn!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

nismoprincess likes to torture men...shes that type of whore.. u can tell


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

did you know we eat about eight spiders during our lifetime while we are asleep?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

hanson is maad tyte shiit y0


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

crunchy mm


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

did you know that turkies look up at rain but sometimes they actually drown.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> nismoprincess likes to torture men...shes that type of whore.. u can tell


of course I do everyone knows that :thumbup:


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

whos arab?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> nismoprincess likes to torture men...shes that type of whore.. u can tell


so do i..whats wrong with that?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> hahahah all you guys pulled out your hanson cd's now


 I pulled out alot more than that!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

is their anything on this earth stonger than epoxy glue?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> did you know we eat about eight spiders during our lifetime while we are asleep?


they taste good


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I pulled out alot more than that!


lmao, you just gave me the energy to finish my whore run.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i agree with you...in theory

-homer simpson


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

youre a-rab?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

A/S/L EVERYONE! OMG! THIS ONLine FLIRTING THING IS SOOOOOO COOL! I LOVE YAHOO! CHAT!! I MEAN NF FORUMS!!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

yep, nothing like the taste of dead spider in the morning


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

NickZac said:


> lmao, you just gave me the energy to finish my whore run.


 I do what I can


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> I pulled out alot more than that!


ooooohhh it's my favorite mod OMG HI2U :waving:


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

im not a jew


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

dead spider beats morning breath anyday.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

did you know that testicles are hairy....


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

who does taht anyways


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> ooooohhh it's my favorite mod OMG HI2U :waving:


 OMG HI2U!!! show bewbies?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

testes yu mean?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

yes, yes it does


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Carnivorous animals will not eat another animal that has been hit by a lightning strike...but i sure will!!!!!!111


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> of course I do everyone knows that :thumbup:


so whats the safety word


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the safety word is ksldjfh w hls mwaijvef


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Look opie!! N00BS!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

thats me!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Carnivorous animals will not eat another animal that has been hit by a lightning strike...but i sure will!!!!!!111


save the leftovers for meee


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

still thinking of eating spiders


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

pwn3d by tripod


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

:showpics:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> the safety word is ksldjfh w hls mwaijvef


if thats the case, im going to be really sore tommorow


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Average speed of Heinz ketchup from the mouth of an opened bottle: 25 miles per year.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

scoreboard update...

NickZac 977
apachewoolf 778
nismoprincess 429
slow_sentra322 416
Altim8GA 359
NissanGirl2ooSX 334
rafiks2000Altima 257
Coco 252
Ranex 245
Flying V 210
Wufaded 209
bII 196
sno 167
kaptainkrollio 100
xhris 94
irontom 93
S12ken 78
MyNutzOnYurChin 69
niky 69


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

haha..for real though, wouldnt you want to taste some sort of bug just to know what it tastes like? hey u never know if they might be the only things left to eat in the future..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im getting closer to my goal...so close yet so far.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I <3 pollo!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

what the heck are they!?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

so is this like 24 hours at le mans?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

bII said:


> if thats the case, im going to be really sore tommorow


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

they look like striped cocks!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

i thought it was supercalifragieslsfaowefnvaraohrnixnix!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I really <3 pollo!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im not much of a speller


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I <3 pollo!


and i am el caliente, master of el pollo loco flame


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

pollo loco


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

crazy horses kicked my face today, now i talk to sea lions


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

no maam, i do not want to burrow your gravy boat.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I <3 pussy more though


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

dammit opie!!! them's fine looking cocks!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> crazy horses kicked my face today, now i talk to sea lions


cool :thumbup: do they talk back?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

thtas some tigh azz pussay yo


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

they look like a sophisticated rooster or chicken


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yea, they look to expensive to eat.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I <3 pussy more though


 and that is one HAIRY pussy!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I <3 pussy more though


thats a big pussy, hairy too


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nothing some trimmers couldnt get around.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

SHOW BEWBIES! SHOW BEWBIES! SHOW BEWBIES!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

after he took that picture he fried them up and ate them


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

lol howd they taste?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> SHOW BEWBIES! SHOW BEWBIES! SHOW BEWBIES!


you first


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

5 hours to go.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and how much for the cock?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

Anyone wanna get married?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

figer lickin good


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

fabio sure does!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

they look pretty good..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

good cock


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> figer lickin good


x2


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i need to go to court also come to think of it so i dont go to jail.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I think i need some pron now


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i need to go to court also come to think of it so i dont go to jail.


I hate going to court :thumbdwn:


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

i like watching animals chew


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I hate going to court :thumbdwn:


I accidently skipped cuz of first day of classes so it totally skipped my mind...i got really lucky, the lady was amazingly really nice.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

i feed my hamster paintballs


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

you, know nobody thought to vote for this thread yet. 5 stars


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Hi


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

i <3 tacos


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

i love you guys


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

bII said:


> you, know nobody thought to vote for this thread yet. 5 stars


yeah I gave it 5 stars earlier :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

this thread gets :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ...since i only have 2 hands i dont know exactly how but thats just details.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

this thread needs to be made into a sticky..haha


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

S12ken said:


> i <3 tacos


too beefy, i like fish tacos


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i like breakfast tacos. their mad good.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> i feed my hamster paintballs


what color?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if i wouldnt have whored so much, i mighta been able to eat breakfast


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

mmmm tacos


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> what color?


pink of coarse


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> this thread needs to be made into a sticky..haha


oh thats good


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i hate RumsFAILED


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

but their is always tomorrow, this is a rare event, like the gumball 3000!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> pink of coarse


look i just replied to myself HHAHAHAHAH\!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

bII said:


> too beefy, i like fish tacos


 i like mine meaty with no salsa!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

nah it's been at top all day no need for a sticky


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

i love pinkkk













and black haha


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i used to have fish and they all died on me


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> mmmm tacos


hot ***** action, i think i don't need that pron after all.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i used to have fish and they all died on me


my beta died after 3 years


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

now i have a 7 foot florida kingsnake


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

bII said:


> hot ***** action, i think i don't need that pron after all.


pron sounds like tron, tron is cool but old


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

score update.....

NickZac 996
apachewoolf 778
nismoprincess 439
slow_sentra322 416
Altim8GA 359
NissanGirl2ooSX 340
rafiks2000Altima 257
Coco 252
Ranex 245
Flying V 210
Wufaded 209
bII 207
sno 167
kaptainkrollio 100
xhris 94
irontom 93
S12ken 84
MyNutzOnYurChin 71


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> now i have a 7 foot florida kingsnake


OMG HI2U :waving:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

their great pets, low maintenence and easy going.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

9 more pages to reach 400 pages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOT!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> now i have a 7 foot florida kingsnake


is that anything like my 10 inch...oh nevermind, too easy.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> OMG HI2U :waving:


lol, hes named moe.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

i have a doggie


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

c'mon zak! 4 more posts!!!!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

a belt I designed came out in a magazine (YM) and avril lavigne was wearing it :thumbdwn:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i have a lil maltese puppy too, ill post pics of my pets soon but guess what, THIS IS BIG NUMBA 1K!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> a belt I designed came out in a magazine (YM) and avril lavigne was wearing it :thumbdwn:


 belts are for sissys


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

nismoprincess can i get ur pic


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> a belt I designed came out in a magazine (YM) and avril lavigne was wearing it :thumbdwn:


 my condolences NP!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> a belt I designed came out in a magazine (YM) and avril lavigne was wearing it :thumbdwn:


i'd rather she not wear it, or much else for that matter


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

aimlesspee said:


> nismoprincess can i get ur pic


shes a man, sorry pal


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> i have a lil maltese puppy too, ill post pics of my pets soon but guess what, THIS IS BIG NUMBA 1K!



congrats! :cheers:


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

24 Heures du Whore top 5 runners:

NickZac 1000
apachewoolf 778
nismoprincess 442
slow_sentra322 416
Altim8GA 359


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

S12ken said:


> my condolences NP!


yeah I hate that girl but oh well


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Avril is the suxorz!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Avril is the suxorz!


you guys rox my sox!!!


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

Avril is a fine example of exactly what willis and I were talkin about


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> yeah I hate that girl but oh well


nothing a pillow fight in lingerie can't fix


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

bII said:


> nothing a pillow fight in lingerie can't fix


 I hear that.. Wooot!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

you should see that girl without make-up...ewww :thumbdwn:


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I hear that.. Wooot!


show me that pillow fluff "YEA!!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> you should see that girl without make-up...ewww :thumbdwn:


she looks worse with it


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Charles R Darwin said:


> Avril is a fine example of exactly what willis and I were talkin about


and that would be?


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

bII said:


> nothing a pillow fight in lingerie can't fix


 being Avril, she will hit her head like the 10 lil monkies jumping on the bed. We can all only hope


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

im back into whore mode


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

oh, i'd ____ the stupid out of Avril Lavinge


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

she just looks plain bad


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love hairy tacos


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

avril. mmh


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> you should see that girl without make-up...ewww :thumbdwn:


it ain't the face im interested in


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

S12ken said:


> and that would be?


 Darwin Award numbnuts


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> avril. mmh


i heard avril's dad is a man! isnt that nasty!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

avril, i would give her Teh Cak


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Avril would be fun to hit with a toaster


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> Avril would be fun to hit with a toaster


or a microwave


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

bII said:


> it ain't the face im interested in


ohh...well you can always just put a paper bag over her head while your at it hahaha


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

ok, im top 10 now, im going to take a nap, maybe ill back later to solidify my position


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Avril would be fun to hit with a toaster


Avril's having an affair with santa clause.. poor mrs.clause


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Avril would be fun to hit with a toaster


 she'll do herself in. No need to waste energy


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> ohh...well you can always just put a paper bag over her head while your at it hahaha


or a flag over her face and do her for your country :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> or a microwave


 why you gotta bring that up again


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> ohh...well you can always just put a paper bag over her head while your at it hahaha


the way i'd be at it, she dont need a paper bag


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

she already has messed herself up


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

howz about a washing machine?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> she already has messed herself up


Shes gonna end up like Cher! I SEE IT!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

microwave in the road


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Well this is my final post, number 1001. Why 1001? If I did 1000 and I got beat with 1001 I'de feel stupid. 1002 beating my 1001 wouldnt be so bad. It just all makes sense in the end, trust me. Well I am going to collect my aching arms and go pee, shower, shave, and pass out. If anyone beats this, well then make it a cool number. I blew off studying for a major exam I have tomorrow morning and skipped a class or so. I havent eaten much either. I would like to dedicate my run to the Koolaid man, who earlier today mysteriously popped out of my anus. He gave me the power (and some free cherry Koolaid) and told me to accomplish my dreams. Im not a long term dreamer so this is my dream for the next 5 minutes. Here I go, my ass is asleep, really really asleep. Hopefully no more famous people are awaiting in their for me. So I bid you all goodnite and happy whoring. And The Red Green Show still kicks fuckin ass.


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

so uhh, who else in the public should win an darwin award?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

bII said:


> the way i'd be at it, she dont need a paper bag


eww..all of this is just a bad bad bad picture


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NickZac said:


> Well this is my final post, number 1001. Why 1001? If I did 1000 and I got beat with 1001 I'de feel stupid. 1002 beating my 1001 wouldnt be so bad. It just all makes sense in the end, trust me. Well I am going to collect my aching arms and go pee, shower, shave, and pass out. If anyone beats this, well then make it a cool number. I blew off studying for a major exam I have tomorrow morning and skipped a class or so. I havent eaten much either. I would like to dedicate my run to the Koolaid man, who earlier today mysteriously popped out of my anus. He gave me the power (and some free cherry Koolaid) and told me to accomplish my dreams. Im not a long term dreamer so this is my dream for the next 5 minutes. Here I go, my ass is asleep, really really asleep. Hopefully no more famous people are awaiting in their for me. So I bid you all goodnite and happy whoring. And The Red Green Show still kicks fuckin ass.


good nite whore


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Well this is my final post, number 1001. Why 1001? If I did 1000 and I got beat with 1001 I'de feel stupid. 1002 beating my 1001 wouldnt be so bad. It just all makes sense in the end, trust me. Well I am going to collect my aching arms and go pee, shower, shave, and pass out. If anyone beats this, well then make it a cool number. I blew off studying for a major exam I have tomorrow morning and skipped a class or so. I havent eaten much either. I would like to dedicate my run to the Koolaid man, who earlier today mysteriously popped out of my anus. He gave me the power (and some free cherry Koolaid) and told me to accomplish my dreams. Im not a long term dreamer so this is my dream for the next 5 minutes. Here I go, my ass is asleep, really really asleep. Hopefully no more famous people are awaiting in their for me. So I bid you all goodnite and happy whoring. And The Red Green Show still kicks fuckin ass.


youre going down.. ive only got about 950 more post and ill beat u


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Well this is my final post, number 1001. Why 1001? If I did 1000 and I got beat with 1001 I'de feel stupid. 1002 beating my 1001 wouldnt be so bad. It just all makes sense in the end, trust me. Well I am going to collect my aching arms and go pee, shower, shave, and pass out. If anyone beats this, well then make it a cool number. I blew off studying for a major exam I have tomorrow morning and skipped a class or so. I havent eaten much either. I would like to dedicate my run to the Koolaid man, who earlier today mysteriously popped out of my anus. He gave me the power (and some free cherry Koolaid) and told me to accomplish my dreams. Im not a long term dreamer so this is my dream for the next 5 minutes. Here I go, my ass is asleep, really really asleep. Hopefully no more famous people are awaiting in their for me. So I bid you all goodnite and happy whoring. And The Red Green Show still kicks fuckin ass.


congrats again and goodnight :cheers:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Charles R Darwin said:


> so uhh, who else in the public should win an darwin award?


my mom


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

whats the darwin award?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

im tired man.. why do we have to work.

this whole bill paying lifestyle is just not for me.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

isnt he cute?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

carlos looks gangsta


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> whats the darwin award?


an award given to someone who is a tool. someone who is a good candidate to die and leave no offspring behind.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

is this becoming a personals column?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> carlos looks gangsta


you know my name?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Well this is my final post, number 1001. Why 1001? If I did 1000 and I got beat with 1001 I'de feel stupid. 1002 beating my 1001 wouldnt be so bad. It just all makes sense in the end, trust me. Well I am going to collect my aching arms and go pee, shower, shave, and pass out. If anyone beats this, well then make it a cool number. I blew off studying for a major exam I have tomorrow morning and skipped a class or so. I havent eaten much either. I would like to dedicate my run to the Koolaid man, who earlier today mysteriously popped out of my anus. He gave me the power (and some free cherry Koolaid) and told me to accomplish my dreams. Im not a long term dreamer so this is my dream for the next 5 minutes. Here I go, my ass is asleep, really really asleep. Hopefully no more famous people are awaiting in their for me. So I bid you all goodnite and happy whoring. And The Red Green Show still kicks fuckin ass.


 congrats YO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> is this becoming a personals column?


yes..everyone post ur pics


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

okey someone else post a pic *cough* nismogirl *cough*


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

i think that goes in the yearbook thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> an award given to someone who is a tool. someone who is a good candidate to die and leave no offspring behind.


then unfortunately i dont apply for it oh well


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

*cough*bewbies*cough*


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> you know my name?


yup


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

S12ken said:


> *cough*bewbies*cough*


lol, yea, and maybe some cooties!! i love eating lice!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

S12ken said:


> *cough*bewbies*cough*


hahhahahha fonnay


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

where did darwin go


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

ewwww thats yucky


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> yup


Damnit another stalker, why do i have to look so damn hott


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

the whoring will prevail i know


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> Damnit another stalker, why do i have to look so damn hott


hahhaha


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> Damnit another stalker, why do i have to look so damn hott


a little cocky there huh??


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

darnit people! were taking too long to post. come on lets pick up the pace


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i feel pretty, oh so pretty...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

pace picante


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

its confidence.. cocky is a dirty dirty word.. a young lady like yourseld shouldnt be using that word


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i almost double posted again


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

yea speed it up my eyes are starting to shut


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> i feel pretty, oh so pretty...


 :fluffy:


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

yeah lets keep it up/


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> hahhaha


 PWNED


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

short sentences oughta do it.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> :fluffy:


does fluffy feel pretty too?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

i have a ??


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

its not like we got anything better to do.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> its confidence.. cocky is a dirty dirty word.. a young lady like yourseld shouldnt be using that word


ive used even more worse words then cocky hunni..

nahh theres such a thing as to much confidence to


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> yea speed it up my eyes are starting to shut


 the strong will survive.... and apparently you aren't


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn I wish I was on vacation


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i have girl problems.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

dude i'm so sad...the funky expedition is in the shop and i might not get it back till friday...that means no bumpin for almost a week...


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

is the guy from Reading Rainbow gay?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i have many problems


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> i have a ??


whats the question


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> is the guy from Reading Rainbow gay?


butterfly in the sky...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> is the guy from Reading Rainbow gay?


no


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i need food. again.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> no


so all this time....I WAS RIGHT!!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

when is my avatar gonna change from nissan enthusiast?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

take a look...it's in a book


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

hey i used to watch that show when i was little..


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i want to be a nissan expert or something.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> take a look...it's in a book


is that guy from Will and Grace gay?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hey i just noticed theres two girls in here, wtf


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

kids incorporated k-i-d-s


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> i want to be a nissan expert or something.


that takes time..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> is that guy from Will and Grace gay?


no


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> that takes time..


Men rule over all women :cheers:


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

the thongthongthongthongthong


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> hey i just noticed theres two girls in here, wtf


you just now noticed? hey guys i havent been around for the day a whoring to give a good run at first but oh well. better late then never.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> Men rule over all women :cheers:


but i love women :cheers:


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

how many posts to nissan expert?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> Men rule over all women :cheers:


you sexist pig! hahaha


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

and NP, any chance you can pull yourself away from the whoring long enough to find out if i made a comeback in football tonight.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i shat


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> you sexist pig! hahaha


this pig is so hott, its already packaged bacon


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> and NP, any chance you can pull yourself away from the whoring long enough to find out if i made a comeback in football tonight.


L.A. Road Rage vs 80.46 Match
Up 
KSU Wild Cats 79.34


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

haha then spread the hotness around


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

wow, i see some new people showed up for the whoring


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Tiny bubbles, in my wine...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> L.A. Road Rage vs 80.46 Match
> Up
> KSU Wild Cats 79.34


OH, ouch...1 point, damn i was so close. thanks


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> Tiny bubbles, in my wine...


i like to mix my wine with coffee


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Interesting mixes...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> OH, ouch...1 point, damn i was so close. thanks


it might change tomorrow


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

the 24 heures du Whore. hehehe good name


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

i like my wine with women :thumbup:


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Interesting mixes...


Poop in a jar


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

when is this contest gonna end again?


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Interesting mixes...


 you seem like the type to try battery acid and milk to soothe a sore throat


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> i like to mix my wine with coffee


 what on earth for?!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> Poop in a jar


poop on a stick


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

my contacts are so dry..blech i need some eyedrops


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> it might change tomorrow


i hope so but we will see, i figure the defense points might change a little


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

so short sentences right?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

S12ken said:


> what on earth for?!!!


brb need to find glue to put on my pop tart


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im goin to bed peace


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> my contacts are so dry..blech i need some eyedrops


 you need to shut the fuck up first...


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> my contacts are so dry..blech i need some eyedrops


a little shuteye will fix that.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:
 

> i like to mix my wine with coffee


thank you


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> brb need to find glue to put on my pop tart


hahah wtf? where are you gluing it


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> im goin to bed peace


pis aut


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I <3 car videos


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Charles R Darwin said:


> you seem like the type to try battery acid and milk to soothe a sore throat


no i can do interesting but not lethal..


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

cool pic!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> I <3 car videos


 :thumbup: :fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

post more!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm going to sleep as well...goodnight peeps.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> hahah wtf? where are you gluing it


to my phone, i call it from work and its like "POP" and then we laugh and say TART and then i sqeeze my nipples really hard until milk comes out, and i save it in a baby bottle, so when i get home i can eat my pop tart with my breast milk


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

whats the link to racing videos! i wanna see


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> i'm going to sleep as well...goodnight peeps.


goodnight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> post more!


 You whine alot don't you.. I can see this now. Cry babies are not for OT


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Charles R Darwin said:


> you need to shut the fuck up first...


and you need to get the fuck out first newb


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

I lwanna cover a girls booty in mayo and throw peperoni at it. who wants to volunteer


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

post more what??? only so many random things can be said in 1 day...wait a minute, what am i saying, there are endless things to post


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> to my phone, i call it from work and its like "POP" and then we laugh and say TART and then i sqeeze my nipples really hard until milk comes out, and i save it in a baby bottle, so when i get home i can eat my pop tart with my breast milk


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA sick but funny


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> and you need to get the fuck out first newb


HAHAHA, damn...that was nice


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> whats the link to racing videos! i wanna see


 No link... I'm watchin them on my 'puter.. hence me not posting much at the moment

here is another though


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

Charles R Darwin said:


> You whine alot don't you.. I can see this now. Cry babies are not for OT


Go choke on your boyfriends CAck. cockgobbler.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> I lwanna cover a girls booty in mayo and throw peperoni at it. who wants to volunteer


:waving:


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> No link... I'm watchin them on my 'puter.. hence me not posting much at the moment
> 
> here is another though


COOOOOOL!! linky linky linky !


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

-swoon- best cars ever..


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> :waving:



YOURE NOT MY FRIEND ANYMORE NISMOPRINCESS!


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> and you need to get the fuck out first newb


 n00b nothing, check the join date you HIV poster child


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

hey np make sure you video tape that and post it in OT.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> :waving:


 sweet just need a pic of your green booty and we can make a flash game out of it!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> hey np make sure you video tape that and post it in OT.


hahahah ok :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Charles R Darwin said:


> n00b nothing, check the join date you HIV poster child


 PWNT!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Charles R Darwin said:


> n00b nothing, check the join date you HIV poster child


OH, dont you dare try to say your not a fucking newb...date of joining dont mean shit if you post all of once a month. and to me...your a fucking n00b so...stfu


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

Charles R Darwin said:


> n00b nothing, check the join date you HIV poster child


I DONT BELIEVE IN EVOLUTION! (only the car)

TAKE THAT MEAN OLD MAN!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

spoon?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

np is everyones friend whatever she does.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Charles R Darwin said:


> n00b nothing, check the join date you HIV poster child


and check your post count out darling..because your a month earlier then me doesnt make you an OG..sorry


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> COOOOOOL!! linky linky linky !



there is no link...


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

that is a sweet car right there uh-huh.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> OH, dont you dare try to say your not a fucking newb...date of joining dont mean shit if you post all of once a month. and to me...your a fucking n00b so...stfu


HAHA PWN3D


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

if you didnt join in 2002 your a noob unless decreed by captain mofo and all the mofoteers


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

and another post for me, when is scott shutting this down...can i just stay up all night and do this like in the good old days of late night?


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> and check your post count out darling..because your a month earlier then me doesnt make you an OG..sorry



I'm not an OG. I just own all. I figure that's better than anything you could do by spreading your beef curtain bacon claw cheddar sweater to strangers on the weekends


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

racing skylines. a dream htat will never come tru for me, or joo.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

Charles R Darwin said:


> I'm not an OG. I just own all. I figure that's better than anything you could do by spreading your beef curtain bacon claw cheddar sweater to strangers on the weekends



mmm bacon.. i like your thinking


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> if you didnt join in 2002 your a noob unless decreed by captain mofo and all the mofoteers


lol, well i dont know about that...im by no means an OG that for sure but a n00b??? that might be stretching it a little. yes i am still a n00b to anyone who posted around 2002 though. i was lurking back then but no posts to prove it so it doesnt matter much.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Sick ass minds man


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> lol, well i dont know about that...im by no means an OG that for sure but a n00b??? that might be stretching it a little. yes i am still a n00b to anyone who posted around 2002 though. i was lurking back then but no posts to prove it so it doesnt matter much.



im a noob, but people like me


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

this thread is sick lol


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Charles R Darwin said:


> I'm not an OG. I just own all. I figure that's better than anything you could do by spreading your beef curtain bacon claw cheddar sweater to strangers on the weekends


own all??? HAHAHAHA, my god you are a sad, sad little man arnt you


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

yeah it disgusts me. ew!


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Sick ass minds man


 Are you crying uncle again? Not unlike last weekend when you needed some extra scratch to dump some funds into that bad ass tiburon of yours? We all know how you got the funds...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

my nutz is going down


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

captain mofo hes our hero gonna make noobs down to zero,,,,


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

Own all. with 40 posts.


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> own all??? HAHAHAHA, my god you are a sad, sad little man arnt you


 Try me.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

Charles R Darwin said:


> Are you crying uncle again? Not unlike last weekend when you needed some extra scratch to dump some funds into that bad ass tiburon of yours? We all know how you got the funds...


i helped :thumbup:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

ummmm....her tib is stock so what would these funds she is dumping into her car be going towards???


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Charles R Darwin said:


> Are you crying uncle again? Not unlike last weekend when you needed some extra scratch to dump some funds into that bad ass tiburon of yours? We all know how you got the funds...


 hahaahahahaahaha


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> captain mofo hes our hero gonna make noobs down to zero,,,,


hahahah 
good to have you back koop :thumbup:


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> my nutz is going down


why wat hap!


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> ummmm....her tib is stock so what would these funds she is dumping into her car be going towards???


 Okay, I lied.. it went into her veins apparently. My bad.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> ummmm....her tib is stock so what would these funds she is dumping into her car be going towards???


 gas?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

weak arguments


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> why wat hap!


 i must be 14


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i must be 14


 15th does not suffice


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

gas...yeah i might believe that with how expensive that shit is getting now


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

mmmm I'm gonna have cherrios with strawberries


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

who wants to eat electrical tape?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> hahahah
> good to have you back koop :thumbup:



you know its only for you baby girl.

charles darwin he wont put out ive been trying to cyber with her.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

its really slowed down


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Charles R Darwin said:


> Are you crying uncle again? Not unlike last weekend when you needed some extra scratch to dump some funds into that bad ass tiburon of yours? We all know how you got the funds...


lmao you are to funny. Look at the car man, stock...and funds? um yea right


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> you know its only for you baby girl.
> 
> charles darwin he wont put out ive been trying to cyber with her.


 charles sounds like a guy's name... how have you been spending your time of late?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

yeah im spending too much time trying to respond to people instead of just whoring like i should


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> lmao you are to funny. Look at the car man, stock...and funds? um yea right


 we aLL know what you did for that money


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

ice ice baby


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> we aLL know what you did for that money


 so hows it going?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> 15th does not suffice


well, im working the night shift till 6 AM so well see how it goes.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> we aLL know what you did for that money


What? or Who?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

rice rice baby


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> What? or Who?


 not you.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> charles sounds like a guy's name... how have you been spending your time of late?


well so what darwin makes me feel like a man.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> we aLL know what you did for that money


yea i whored myself around the corner and recieved only 10 bucks for it..so sad


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> well so what darwin makes me feel like a man.


HAHAHAHAHHAHAAHA


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> lmao you are to funny. Look at the car man, stock...and funds? um yea right


yeah... you're right. you are a dirty hooker. I was just assuming before.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

whatever.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

teh 56 minutos para que la maquina pare de funcionar.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

bid on my friend on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50341&item=5925399860&rd=1


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

56 minutes for the machine to stop working?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I might have to start turning tricks I cant support my shopping habbit anymore lol


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

Charles R Darwin said:


> yeah... you're right. you are a dirty hooker. I was just assuming before.


so you just pick on one person and go at it? weak.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

and np those strawberry cherios suck cuz thier freeze dried strawberries. real strawberries are as gangsta as opiums pistol pic and we all know how gangsta it is too.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

another one for you to wank to


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

haha! i have more endurance. i am going to break through the 13 mark! `mwahahaha


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

??? wtf, no need for second languages here...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> and np those strawberry cherios suck cuz thier freeze dried strawberries. real strawberries are as gangsta as opiums pistol pic and we all know how gangsta it is too.


no I chopped them up and put them in there


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

what is that? rx7? it looks a little like a noble


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Charles R Darwin said:


> yeah... you're right. you are a dirty hooker. I was just assuming before.


yea, i love standing around in days old clothes, and shooting heroin into my veins. god you know you like that in a woman..


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> and np those strawberry cherios suck cuz thier freeze dried strawberries. real strawberries are as gangsta as opiums pistol pic and we all know how gangsta it is too.


ummmm....yeah....gangsta....

*slowing walks away before that pic re-appears*


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> ??? wtf, no need for second languages here...


i speak 3..yup im talented with different tongues :thumbup:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

time for whoring, only i dont get paid like i used to.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

and thats why you the official ho.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> another one for you to wank to



kEwlll


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> i speak 3..yup im talented with different tongues :thumbup:


 which ones?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hehe wank


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> and thats why you the official ho.


 me?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> which ones?


English, Spanish, Italian


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

official Whore Du Monde


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> i speak 3..yup im talented with different tongues :thumbup:


i only speak 2...but im perfectly talented with only my one tongue :thumbup:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> me?


 Im Going INSANE!!!HAHAHAHA


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> i only speak 2...but im perfectly talented with only my one tongue :thumbup:


 haha


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

post reply --- type nonsense -- submit reply


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> me?


no


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> so you just pick on one person and go at it? weak.



depends on the night cry baby. I bet your favorite past time is sticking forks in the outlets of your one room shed.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

italian...nice, i only know french...pretty worthless second language but oh well


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> Im Going INSANE!!!HAHAHAHA


anyone here watch adult swim on CN?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

uh oh, is this going to be a tripple post?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

you are double posting!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> uh oh, is this going to be a tripple post?


 i geuss not


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

who is the official ho of club mofo?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> anyone here watch adult swim on CN?


everynight of the week...sealab 2021 rulz but i want my aqua teen back


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

YOURE GOING DOWN!!!!!!!! MWAHAHHAHAH


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> you are double posting!


 it was an accident. I SWear, i was only holding it for a friend


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> everynight of the week...sealab 2021 rulz but i want my aqua teen back


dude SEALAB RULES i love it


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> who is the official ho of club mofo?


:waving: lol


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hahhahhaa


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> YOURE GOING DOWN!!!!!!!! MWAHAHHAHAH


 nope.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> who is the official ho of club mofo?


why everybody knows that...


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

whatever i dont care


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> dude SEALAB RULES i love it


 have you seen the bizzaro one?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

as long as we type short sentences


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> have you seen the bizzaro one?


 its the best one


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

type faster Krollio, that was a close one for me


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

bump for my ebay friend. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50341&item=5925399860&rd=1


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i havent seen sealab vever


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

lol, of course...and damn im going slow, im doing too much reading and now enough typing


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

shatup


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

u dont have to read dammit. just make sure someone posted after you


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

arrggghh 15 secxonds pwns me


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

i heard spongebob got fired because he got arrested for DUI


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

I dont have a mofo title.....


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

this thread is getting funny again


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> i havent seen sealab vever


your missing out, its on in an hour...you must watch it


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

like this


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hahhaha spngebob is the shyte


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

or was that a double?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

bicycle built for two


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

15 secs ownz me joo


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> I dont have a mofo title.....


you need one


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> I dont have a mofo title.....


How can YOU not have a mofo title?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

who loves house party>


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

fuck. i did it again.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hhahahhaha owned LMAO


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> How can YOU not have a mofo title?


 official waffle man


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> fuck. i did it again.


LMFAO. literally!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

shutup again.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hahahahah a waffle.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> or was that a double?


i like to say "Assome" instead of Awesome, it makes it funner..and people think you have a speech impediment


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

lol, waffle man of club mofo...not bad


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> LMFAO. literally!


 huh?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

kaptain krollio is funnaY!


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

read your PM you jackass koop... its got a pic of 3 sheep and nissangirlie


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> lol, waffle man of club mofo...not bad


 im full of great ideas. you should ask me more often


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i was really laffing at yur double post hahahahaha lMAO!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Charles R Darwin said:


> read your PM you jackass koop... its got a pic of 3 sheep and nissangirlie


 who?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> How can YOU not have a mofo title?



I dont know?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

so behind...should have started posting like 12 hours ago. BUt hey at least the chiefs finally won a game


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> kaptain krollio is funnaY!


the other day i swallowed a dog by mistake


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> i was really laffing at yur double post hahahahaha lMAO!!


 i wasnt responding to you.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

watever darwin is penisless.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

haha im still 5 ahead.


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> i was really laffing at yur double post hahahahaha lMAO!!


 spelling > you


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

oh dats okehy, this thread is just too confusing.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> so behind...should have started posting like 12 hours ago. BUt hey at least the chiefs finally won a game


finally


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

maybe he will evolve one later.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

hidy ho.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

the girls are gone thanks to darwin's charm


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> maybe he will evolve one later.


walmart doesnt sell babies


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

AAARRRRRGGHHHH, somebody post before me next time!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

HAHHAHA PWN3D double post!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

nope I'm still here


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> walmart doesnt sell babies


 i nkow a site that does though


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

weres the tea bag pics charles?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hahhahahhahhaha you gotta refresh Kroliio


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> HAHHAHA PWN3D double post!


 but the gap is widening.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i nkow a site that does though


oooo show me SHOW ME!!


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> the girls are gone thanks to darwin's charm


 My charm owns


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

not fair!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> hahhahahhahhaha you gotta refresh Kroliio


 i dont have time.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i can dp too then


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i refreshed that time, but nobody posted.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

me neither from now on.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

lucky charms


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> i can dp too then


 no. i refreshed.


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

I'll PM them koop.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hahhahahah a this is tooo funny, ROFL-FMAO


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

15 seconds!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

tv sucks
no porn on


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> lucky charms


i heard the leprachaun went crazy and killed the kids


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> lucky charms


yay shes back/


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> hahhahahah a this is tooo funny, ROFL-FMAO


 no. stop laughing.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

okey lets roll


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> yay shes back/


 youll never get me lucky charms!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

[whore mode on] begin whoring


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

come on guys, lets keep em coming


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> okey lets roll


 hey, thats offensive to me because


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> yay shes back/


 she never left.. she's been cyberin with me


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

:: INITIATING WHORE BATTLE MODE ::


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

oh FACK! tripe for me?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> come on guys, lets keep em coming


 haha. pwnd by the double post.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> yay shes back/


lol I never left :fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> :: INITIATING WHORE BATTLE MODE ::


HAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHA


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> oh FACK! tripe for me?


 even better. its just you and me


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> HAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHA


 AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> lol I never left :fluffy: :cheers:


we thought darwin scared you away


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> HAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHA


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

I CAN LAUGH LONGER THAN U!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

damn, i step away for 1 sec and a whole page just flies by


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA


 shit.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

dis is funNAy!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

hahaha good family guy on :thumbup:


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

damn the last 15 pages racked up pretty quick


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> dis is funNAy!


 i told you it isnt. now stop for the last time.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

you guys suck changing your aim names cuz noobs and when i get bored i cant aim you mfkers! i wanna cyber too. darwin isnt doing it for me since i found out hes older than 17


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Posts
NickZac 1001
apachewoolf 778
nismoprincess 484
slow_sentra322 416
NissanGirl2ooSX 370
Altim8GA 359
rafiks2000Altima 257
Coco 252
Ranex 245
bII 214
Flying V 210
Wufaded 209
sno 167
kaptainkrollio 155
MyNutzOnYurChin 148
S12ken 95
xhris 94
irontom 93
UnkalledFor 84
niky 69
Nuskool 48
krylonkoopa 44
OPIUM 43
Ninety-Nine SE-L 43
RafikHasTwoAltimas 39
drift240sxdrag 37
Bumpin 33
SE-Rious Rider 28
BoxBroSG 27
spelch 24
UpChuck 24
Charles R Darwin 21
Psychsal 16
Scott 14
♣300zx♣ 14
'85 fairlady 12
Radioaktiv 10
NotAnotherHonda 10
FCS 6
aimlesspee 3
sn0 3
BlankgazeX 1
nissmax88 1
Blower_Whistle 1
zAoemaster 1
vector03 1
JAMESZ 1
Exalta 1


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


HAHHAHAHAH 

NO


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


:: LAUGH BATTLE MODE COMENCE ::


HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> damn the last 15 pages racked up pretty quick


 yeah, we have to break 10k


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

hey look, i found a pic of Charles R Darwin


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> :: LAUGH BATTLE MODE COMENCE ::
> 
> 
> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAA


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

YAY! TOP 15!~


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

:redx:


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

THIS IS funny shut


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> yeah, we have to break 10k


wasnt 10,000 our last goal that we hit 3 months ago...i think we should aim higher this time.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


BOOM! *SIZZLe*


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> YAY! TOP 15!~


 see, thats why i have to beat you.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i mean shit


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> hey look, i found a pic of Charles R Darwin


way to go. Your paint shop skills are amazing  I think my niece could have shit better skills.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you exploded!!!!HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

well thats okey, we gotta keep rising to the top now


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

pfff, top 15...i will make top 5 by the time i fall asleep...as long as the thread stays open for a while


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

no joke i was laughing so hard


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you dont need to photoshop. just look in a history book


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you exploded!!!!HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


:: SELF REPAIR MODE :::


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i could barely breath


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i have to goto bed soon, so i cant win. if i break 200 im happy


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

rising to the Tap!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> i could barely breath


Thats healthy trust me!!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i wanna be nissan expert dammit


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

it's still early


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> rising to the Tap!


 no you aint


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> Thats healthy trust me!!


i bet it is, i havent laughed like that in a long ass time


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> Thats healthy trust me!!


 coming from you that is not reassuring.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Charles R Darwin said:


> way to go. Your paint shop skills are amazing  I think my niece could have shit better skills.


and way to go by spotting something i didnt even do, you seriously think i would waste 2 minutes of my time by photoshopping a pic just to get on your nerves...you give yourself too much credit i think


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

thanks Kaptain Krollio


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> i bet it is, i havent laughed like that in a long ass time


 it really hurts to laugh so long.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

R D RR


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> thanks Kaptain Krollio


 youre wlecome


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> no you aint


i am sleeping as i type, its a talent i developed


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

the pic of bush really helps to make me laugh


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the posts just fly by


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> i wanna be nissan expert dammit


yes it is early...just be patient


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i cant sleep, theres heavy machinery around me


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

patience is not my middle name.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> the posts just fly by


yeah its impossible to keep up with anything


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hahahhahahh i know.


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm sorry MyNutzOnYurChin, I forgot that BoxBro was here. He is a bigger cry baby than you. I'm sorry.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> i cant sleep, theres heavy machinery around me


 then it is probably best that you dont


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

i have 3 ears


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hahhahahah the 15 second rule shoudl be abolished in this thread


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

random pics


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Charles R Darwin said:


> I'm sorry MyNutzOnYurChin, I forgot that BoxBro was here. He is a bigger cry baby than you. I'm sorry.


 pwnd


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

all-4-0ne's musical carriers lasted longer than it should of.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> yeah its impossible to keep up with anything


No you should have seen it about two hours ago. two pages went by in about 30 seconds..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> hahhahahah the 15 second rule shoudl be abolished in this thread


 i agree, but then there would be a lot of dp


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

Charles R Darwin said:


> I'm sorry MyNutzOnYurChin, I forgot that BoxBro was here. He is a bigger cry baby than you. I'm sorry.


HAHAHAH you fool, your posts are not even funny, they are stupid. I just wasted my time replying to you.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Charles R Darwin said:


> I'm sorry MyNutzOnYurChin, I forgot that BoxBro was here. He is a bigger cry baby than you. I'm sorry.


oh yeah, im a cry baby...you have me pegged. you must be one smart motha fucka


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> all-4-0ne's musical carriers lasted longer than it should of.


I swear.....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i agree, but then there would be a lot of dp


 im working at the carwash!


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> No you should have seen it about two hours ago. two pages went by in about 30 seconds..


kind of like your virginity.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> HAHAHAH you fool, your posts are not even funny, they are stupid. I just wasted my time replying to you.


carwash my mouth


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I need a car wash


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

Dp's are cool, as long as in Krollio making em


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

im not winning!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

huh?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hahhahah 30 second virginity


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> huh?


 dammit!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hhahahhahah OWNED ! DP FOR JOOO!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> hahhahah 30 second virginity


 once again: huh?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

thas wat u get


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

double poster


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

my goal is to beat 250


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Charles R Darwin said:


> kind of like your virginity.


just shut the fuck up..i know all this bashing makes you feel better about youtself but its gotta stop..


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> oh yeah, im a cry baby...you have me pegged. you must be one smart motha fucka


 I'm glad you finally realized this. Now go take your place in your crib while nissangirly breast feeds you whiskey through her rotten breasts


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> double poster


 im sorry, but its really your fault for not posting in the 15 sec that i cant post.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

let see who can triple post right now


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

:: SELF REPAIR COMPLETED :: :: SCANNIG FOR BATTLE :: BEEP BEEP BOOP BEEP BEEP BOOP::


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

everytime i see the abbr. DP i think of double penitration


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

double?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Charles R Darwin said:


> I'm glad you finally realized this. Now go take your place in your crib while nissangirly breast feeds you whiskey through her rotten breasts


 ill take her titties.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> :: SELF REPAIR COMPLETED :: :: SCANNIG FOR BATTLE :: BEEP BEEP BOOP BEEP BEEP BOOP::


hahhahahahha hahhahah hahhah dats fonnay


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> im sorry, but its really your fault for not posting in the 15 sec that i cant post.


sorry


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

di\oble?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> everytime i see the abbr. DP i think of double penitration


 double waffle penetration>?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

Doubel


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> just shut the fuck up..i know all this bashing makes you feel better about youtself but its gotta stop..



I think your kinda sexy. now were my dollar?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> let see who can triple post right now


 ive already done it. i win


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

u need to get off them porn sites DP boy


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

mmmmmmm waffles


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> double waffle penetration>?


Do a search on google for "pancake whore"... you wont be disappointed


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> sorry


 its okay, its society's fault


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

hAHA im in public right now. sortof.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

the 15 secs suc, i cant DP, and ive beenb trying


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

no it's all my fault


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> u need to get off them porn sites DP boy


 porn pwns


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

how about some D.V.D.A


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

krylonkoopa said:


> everytime i see the abbr. DP i think of double penitration


Koop knows whats up


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i pooped earlier, it was shity shit


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> no it's all my fault


 everytime you make me double post, god kills a kitten.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

page 420 hehehe


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

krylonkoopa said:


> I think your kinda sexy. now were my dollar?


still in my pocket


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> i pooped earlier, it was shity shit


 astute observation


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> everytime you make me double post, god kills a kitten.



LMAO!!!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

GONE, page 422 now, i bet


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> page 420 hehehe


 its the pot page.


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> page 420 hehehe


 again you prove me right... it was page 421. Way to read there slugger.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hahhahhahhhhh ever since krollio got in, the whoring is going by FAST!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

im getting close to 2k post. wow, im old.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> its the pot page.


hahhahaha hahhahahhahah


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> hahhahhahhhhh ever since krollio got in, the whoring is going by FAST!!


 i try, i really do. and i was in earlier, but had homework.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

hey Darwin ya stupid fuck, have you ever seen NissanGirl...she is the hottest member on hear (no offense NP...lol) so all this bullshit your throwing out against her is really funny because in my eyes it makes you look like a complete fucking idiot...i have an idea, why dont you go jerk off to some more gay porn for a while then do us a favor and kill yourself


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

nissan expert i want


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=713585&posted=1#post713585


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

kittens are dying because of kaptainkrollio


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> hahhahaha hahhahahhahah


yo mynutsonurchin.. wut skool u go to in miami.. i go to FIU


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> hey Darwin ya stupid fuck, have you ever seen NissanGirl...she is the hottest member on hear (no offense NP...lol) so all this bullshit your throwing out against her is really funny because in my eyes it makes you look like a complete fucking idiot...i have an idea, why dont you go jerk off to some more gay porn for a while then do us a favor and kill yourself


 darwinism at its best.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> hey Darwin ya stupid fuck, have you ever seen NissanGirl...she is the hottest member on hear (no offense NP...lol) so all this bullshit your throwing out against her is really funny because in my eyes it makes you look like a complete fucking idiot...i have an idea, why dont you go jerk off to some more gay porn for a while then do us a favor and kill yourself


HAHHAHAHHAHA Darwin OWNED. hahahahhahah hey i see a Red X


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> kittens are dying because of kaptainkrollio


 kittens are dying because you arent posting enough.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> yo mynutsonurchin.. wut skool u go to in miami.. i go to FIU


i graduated from AIFL in 02'


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

wow, nickzac got 1001 posts in


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> kittens are dying because you arent posting enough.


hahhahahah fonnay


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i will survive


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> i graduated from AIFL in 02'


smart bastard


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> i graduated from AIFL in 02'


 i cant belive that anybody could understand that


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

hahah darwin is making everyone tense


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> i will survive


 dp


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

TRIPEL!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

FACK!!! i almost had me a triple!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> TRIPEL!


 no i dont think so.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

:redx:


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

TRIPLE?!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

shit, a red X???
i can still see it...oh well


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> FACK!!! i almost had me a triple!


 but you hasd another douple.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

darn


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

this is my post.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

yeah im proud of my doubles yo


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

darwin had some dvda


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i am dissappointed too.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> :redx:





BoxBroSG said:


> shit, a red X???
> i can still see it...oh well


hahah you were backing her up and she pwned you :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> darwin had some dvda


 huh?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

wats dvda


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i am dissappointed too.


i need my scorpion venom fix


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> hahah you were backing her up and she pwned you :fluffy:


 reeks of pwnage


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> hey Darwin ya stupid fuck, have you ever seen NissanGirl...she is the hottest member on hear (no offense NP...lol) so all this bullshit your throwing out against her is really funny because in my eyes it makes you look like a complete fucking idiot...i have an idea, why dont you go jerk off to some more gay porn for a while then do us a favor and kill yourself



wow. Your e-pimping skills are amazing. I bet you feel great trying to caress each vulnerable girl on here into your e-lap. You are really a sensitive man aren't you? You cry too much. Go get your binky and tylenol. Momma's breasts are waiting. What # NF hooker is this for you? You seem to want to e-fuck everything that has a pulse. Get some standards and maybe you can come up to my level. Okay... even then you wouldn't make it where I am.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i shit i shat


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

so do i.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

no one ever seen orgazmo?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

this is my 2000th post! hooray!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

and i am fast approaching wufaded


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> no one ever seen orgazmo?


is that pron


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

this is my....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

and i got adouble, maybe tripple


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> hahah you were backing her up and she pwned you :fluffy:



haha i just noticed..woops hehehe


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

132 post yay!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Charles R Darwin said:


> wow. Your e-pimping skills are amazing. I bet you feel great trying to caress each vulnerable girl on here into your e-lap. You are really a sensitive man aren't you? You cry too much. Go get your binky and tylenol. Momma's breasts are waiting. What # NF hooker is this for you? You seem to want to e-fuck everything that has a pulse. Get some standards and maybe you can come up to my level. Okay... even then you wouldn't make it where I am.



I wouldnt want to be where you are, you are too far up your own ass.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

Charles R Darwin said:


> wow. Your e-pimping skills are amazing. I bet you feel great trying to caress each vulnerable girl on here into your e-lap. You are really a sensitive man aren't you? You cry too much. Go get your binky and tylenol. Momma's breasts are waiting. What # NF hooker is this for you? You seem to want to e-fuck everything that has a pulse. Get some standards and maybe you can come up to my level. Okay... even then you wouldn't make it where I am.


one of the weakest comebacks EvAr. you are shyet-ed on. sorry


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> is that pron


 ive heard of it and it isnt pr0n


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> I wouldnt want to be where you are, you are too far up your own ass.


 ive been there not fun.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> this is my 2000th post! hooray!


welcome to the 2000 club...well it isnt really a club


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

man, i wasnt planning on joining the Tour Du WHore Tonite.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> ive heard of it and it isnt pr0n


then that's why I haven't seen it


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> I wouldnt want to be where you are, you are too far up your own ass.


Come on in... the water is fine.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i have jsut passed up wufaded and flying v


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

uhoh, i have to goto the bathroom. shit


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hahah dp for krollio


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> uhoh, i have to goto the bathroom. shit


 i need a pinch hitter.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

its a movie about a mormon porno star
. orgazmo and choda boy


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

maybe i can dp now.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> hahah dp for krollio


 i almost got a tripple, but your dumbass got in the way.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

dp?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

stop dp'ing our your gonna get teh ban


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Charles R Darwin said:


> Come on in... the water is fine.


No thats ok, i will leave you to fuck your own ****** ass.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> maybe i can dp now.


 you can try but i wont let you.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hahahah sorry, u did that to me before.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i wont let you either.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> stop dp'ing our your gonna get teh ban


 i hope not. its not my fault. i just wait 15 seconds.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

HAHAHA LOOK AT EM GOOO!!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

triple! ???!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> i wont let you either.


 shit i let one slip in


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

Seriously boxbro. What # NF girl is this for you? What happened to the girl with the van and drug addiction?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

bII just ate my dust.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i am now in the top ten.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Charles R Darwin said:


> Seriously boxbro. What # NF girl is this for you? What happened to the girl with the van and drug addiction?


 huh?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i hope not. its not my fault. i just wait 15 seconds.


i am on krollio's plan too


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

not after you get teh ban lol


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> huh?


 i jsut got a tripple. haha


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

:lame:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

darwin offered to sword fight me.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> i am on krollio's plan too


 the 15 sec plan?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> :lame:


did anyone see the midget playing bball?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICEE

Krollio scores the first triple on this thread!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> not after you get teh ban lol


 the mods dont appear to be hear now.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICEE
> 
> Krollio scores the first triple on this thread!!


 i challenge you to a quad!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i jsut got a tripple. haha


i think youre gonna get teh bannination


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

ill go for the quad no prb


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i challenge you to a quad!


 i dont think its possbile though. thats a whole minute


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

well darwin if you must know i do still talk to her and she is no longer doing drugs. As for me e-pimpin...what you jealous that i am nice enough to not treat girls like shit. I have a feeling that you are only being a dick to girls so that one never gets close to you and find out that your cock could be mistaken for a tic-tac...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

damn... you kids post fast!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> the mods dont appear to be hear now.


"appear" is the keyword :thumbup:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> ill go for the quad no prb


 you cant do it.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

three?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i dont think its possbile though. thats a whole minute


a quad...god no, dont do it man its not worth it!!!...lol, but yeah not possible


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> "appear" is the keyword :thumbup:


 your right, but i cant slow down, too much momentum!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> a quad...god no, dont do it man its not worth it!!!...lol, but yeah not possible


 maybe if you guys stop, icould do it.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

see opium is here he's a mod


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> damn... you kids post fast!


hahhahahahha since krollio got here hes been WHORING nicely


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> maybe if you guys stop, icould do it.


 trip?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> see opium is here he's a mod


 i forgot about him.lol


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

whore


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

family guy roolz


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

i think the mods should join in...that would lead to some fun banning


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

puta


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

ive was whoring earlier, but not this much.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

im gonna take a piss, you go for teh quad


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

its 3am here


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> family guy roolz


indeed.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> family guy roolz


 yes. i heard they are putting it back


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> puta


hahahaha


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

By the way, I'm back. Miss anything?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

mynutz just passed somebody up.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> By the way, I'm back. Miss anything?


 NNOOOOO!!!i was trying to beat you.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

come on darwin, where did ya go...are you back there with your team of monkeys trying to figure out a comeback or something???


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> well darwin if you must know i do still talk to her and she is no longer doing drugs. As for me e-pimpin...what you jealous that i am nice enough to not treat girls like shit. I have a feeling that you are only being a dick to girls so that one never gets close to you and find out that your cock could be mistaken for a tic-tac...


yeah, your a real softy there juice tiger. I bet you get alot of e-poon. I still can't believe you wake up morning after morning. Well, here's to hoping that doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Ranex said:


> By the way, I'm back. Miss anything?


not much a little bit of pwning here and there lol


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> NNOOOOO!!!i was trying to beat you.


 isnt it past your bedtime?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

WEll, kaptainkrollio, it might still happen.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> family guy roolz



I have em all on dvd! come over and watch we wont eat popcorn


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

\









YUMM!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

maybe i can start talking to myself to start whoring more.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> not much a little bit of pwning here and there lol


Ahh, I thought I smelled the fresh scent of pwnage. ... but then I realize, I just farted.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> isnt it past your bedtime?


hahaha you're quoting yourself


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pwnd by spaghetti


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

krylonkoopa said:


> I have em all on dvd! come over and watch we wont eat popcorn


i got em too!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> maybe i can start talking to myself to start whoring more.


You already have more posts overall than I do, so don't complain if I beat you here.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i want popkron though, is it byo?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

you know what darwin, no matter how bad my life gets you know what gets me up in the morning...just knowing that there is a faggoty assed bitch like you in the world...and that i am not you. knowing that just seems to make my life better. so what gets you up in the morning??? a cock in the ass?


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Hey now


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> I have em all on dvd! come over and watch we wont eat popcorn


hahaha good cause I hate popcorn


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> come on darwin, where did ya go...are you back there with your team of monkeys trying to figure out a comeback or something???


 wow, you are swift. Please excuse my internet connection. I don't eat gravel at the circus to earn mass amounts of cash like yourself.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> hahaha you're quoting yourself


You know you're a newbie when....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

wheres ranex?> his count is going up, but i dont se his post.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> hahaha good cause I hate popcorn


 well i like it, so there.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

Ranex said:


> You know you're a newbie when....


you eat babies without bbq sauce


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> wheres ranex?> his count is going up, but i dont se his post.


Uber stealth mode?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

trip?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Uber stealth mode?


 i kenw it!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

eat mass amounts of cash??? you mean the 8 bucks a month i spend on cable internet??? would that be the mass amounts of cash you would be talking about...hey if i throw a nickle in a pile of shit you would dive in to get it wouldnt you?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> you eat babies without bbq sauce


YES! EXACTLY! BINGO!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

my friend on ebay is at 102.50 now...


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> you know what darwin, no matter how bad my life gets you know what gets me up in the morning...just knowing that there is a faggoty assed bitch like you in the world...and that i am not you. knowing that just seems to make my life better. so what gets you up in the morning??? a cock in the ass?


your imagination is amazing! I bet next your going to say that I suck dick for coke? Come on, lay it on me. What you got next?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> my friend on ebay is at 102.50 now...


Your friend? You're selling a friend?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> YES! EXACTLY! BINGO!


 ketchup.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

my friend is selling a friend.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

aimlesspee said:


> Hey now



you gonna tell on him and make him apologize


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> ketchup.


Ketchup is for newbies...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> my friend is selling a friend.


 search for roy disney.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

baby-q


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> my friend is selling a friend.


damn dude, i just reported you 6 times for double posting.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> my friend is selling a friend.


Can I sell you? I'll take 50 dollars.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> search for roy disney.


 yes hes real disney too


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> my friend is selling a friend.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sno said:


> damn dude, i just reported you 6 times for double posting.


 really? uh oh. what about my nutz?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> damn dude, i just reported you 6 times for double posting.


Hah, so even if he does pass me, he'll have the Mods after him for cheating.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


>


nice


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


>


 thats is a great picture


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> eat mass amounts of cash??? you mean the 8 bucks a month i spend on cable internet??? would that be the mass amounts of cash you would be talking about...hey if i throw a nickle in a pile of shit you would dive in to get it wouldnt you?


wow you must be doing some side favors if your only paying 8 dollars a month.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


>


That's awesome.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> really? uh oh. what about my nutz?


you have those?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Charles R Darwin said:


> your imagination is amazing! I bet next your going to say that I suck dick for coke? Come on, lay it on me. What you got next?


suck dick for coke??? why would i say that...that would be un-original and un-imaginative....how about i just say you suck dick because you enjoy it so much? see...its just not funny, kind of like you


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Hah, so even if he does pass me, he'll have the Mods after him for cheating.


 it was an accident.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> hahaha good cause I hate popcorn


we can eat empanandas then


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

ill get coc for sure though


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> really? uh oh. what about my nutz?


WHAT? youre the whore, i did it by mistake one time, in like page 200 so dont cry Krollio!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> it was an accident.


Sure. You're just over Zealous.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> ill get coc for sure though


 coco* came out wrong.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> coco* came out wrong.


ROFL. You'll get coc allright.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> we can eat empanandas then


what's that?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

u were going ffor triple posts and quad postings!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> WHAT? youre the whore, i did it by mistake one time, in like page 200 so dont cry Krollio!


 you called me out too.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> coco* came out wrong.


lol, i was wondering about that for a second


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> u were going ffor triple posts and quad postings!


Someone's trying to quad post?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> coco* came out wrong.


i own 12 monkeys


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> we can eat empanandas then


pumpkin ones? :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i wasnt trying. it jsut happened.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> ill get coc for sure though


yeah we all know now you like the CACK!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> lol, i was wondering about that for a second


A freudian slip?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i passed coco, rafik is next.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i wasnt trying. it jsut happened.


Doubtful You know you want the coc.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

this is teh funnay


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Someone's trying to quad post?


welcome to the conversation.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> yeah we all know now you like the CACK!


 shut up, i corrected it i a following post.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I have a feeling you're going to pass me soon...


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

so when is the contest over? again>


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> shut up, i corrected it i a following post.


Doesn'yt matter, the deed was done.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Doubtful You know you want the coc.


 yes, you found me out.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> this is teh funnay


no...


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> so when is the contest over? again>


4 hours?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

rafik ate my dust.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

oh and darwin...i will break it down into 3rd grade level math for you so stop me if i go too fast...internet is 30 bucks plus tax...split between 4 people running through a wireless router what does that equal???


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

sorry, i havent had time to go back 4 pages to read your post....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

ranex is next, then the gap is too far.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> no...


Sure it is. It's HILARIOUS. Ah-ha. Ah-ha.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> oh and darwin...i will break it down into 3rd grade level math for you so stop me if i go too fast...internet is 30 bucks plus tax...split between 4 people running through a wireless router what does that equal???


 youre kind of late.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> ranex is next, then the gap is too far.


Where there's a will, there is a way. You can do it.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> sorry, i havent had time to go back 4 pages to read your post....












familiar for those of you in cali


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

darwin is so owned, i feel bad. he must be licking his anus scars right now.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

4 hours..shit, im not catching up in that time


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> oh and darwin...i will break it down into 3rd grade level math for you so stop me if i go too fast...internet is 30 bucks plus tax...split between 4 people running through a wireless router what does that equal???


alot of **** sex for you and your roomates?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Sure it is. It's HILARIOUS. Ah-ha. Ah-ha.


 hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> rafik ate my dust.


only cuz that fagget asswipe banned him.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> familiar for those of you in cali


 are those mexicans?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Charles R Darwin said:


> alot of **** sex for you and your roomates?


stfu n00b


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


I wouldn't call that a complete idea.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sno said:


> only cuz that fagget asswipe banned him.


 really? haha.


----------



## NismoV (Aug 4, 2004)

dude, i got banned. thank sno :kiss:


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> are those mexicans?


Look like Africans to me.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> youre kind of late.


yeah its hard to type more then a sentence and make a post make any sense...i need to hit reply more


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> are those mexicans?


i believe soo


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> I wouldn't call that a complete idea.


 yes it is. read between the line and analyze what i mean by my laughter.


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

sno said:


> stfu n00b


oh shit, look who joined the party. Another cry baby!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NismoV said:


> dude, i got banned. thank sno :kiss:


flying v?


----------



## NismoV (Aug 4, 2004)

hows it going fellas?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> i believe soo


 haha. i knew it.


----------



## NismoV (Aug 4, 2004)

sno said:


> flying v?


 yep


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Look like Africans to me.


me too


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> yeah its hard to type more then a sentence and make a post make any sense...i need to hit reply more


I glanced at this quickly... wtf? Reply more? Sence less? Speak engrish?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

NismoV said:


> hows it going fellas?


 im still beating you.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Charles R Darwin said:


> oh shit, look who joined the party. Another cry baby!


the only tears i have are from the funk smell coming out of your moms rotten ass.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> im still beating you.


Caught up to me yet?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> I glanced at this quickly... wtf? Reply more? Sence less? Speak engrish?


 haha. i cant speak


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

NismoV said:


> dude, i got banned. thank sno :kiss:


HAHAHHAHA lmao! you got 4 posts, yorue a newbie, thats so fonnay. hey youre on b15 right?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> the only tears i have are from the funk smell coming out of your moms rotten ass.


That's not right! Dude... not right...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> pumpkin ones? :cheers:


 ok if you make em i never had em.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Caught up to me yet?


 im getting there.


----------



## NismoV (Aug 4, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> im still beating you.


 yeah, becuase i had to do a thing called study so i wouldnt fail my engineering class


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NismoV said:


> yep


dude, that shit isn't my fault. he's an asshole and he's in the process of being delt with. i have a great master plan for that cock sucker. >=]


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> That's not right! Dude... not right...


 dude..... dirty!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> haha. i cant speak


"Haha, I do not have the ability to speak properly."

or something like that.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

nissanforums has the best whores ever... I'm going to sleep, have fun and may the filthiest mongrel win.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> HAHAHHAHA lmao! you got 4 posts, yorue a newbie, thats so fonnay. hey youre on b15 right?


haha, n00b.


----------



## NismoV (Aug 4, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> HAHAHHAHA lmao! you got 4 posts, yorue a newbie, thats so fonnay. hey youre on b15 right?


 STFU man, stfu.

oh and im not a noob, this is my other account


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

sno said:


> the only tears i have are from the funk smell coming out of your moms rotten ass.


I loved that smell.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

NismoV said:


> yeah, becuase i had to do a thing called study so i wouldnt fail my engineering class


 so did i, but it didnt take too long. what kind of engineering.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

sno said:


> dude, that shit isn't my fault. he's an asshole and he's in the process of being delt with. i have a great master plan for that cock sucker. >=]


woohoo, this is going to get good


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> dude..... dirty!


Well, I have to say something that makes sence... need to whore whore whore.


----------



## NismoV (Aug 4, 2004)

Charles R Darwin said:


> I loved that smell.


 yeah you did


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> ok if you make em i never had em.


ok I will make you some


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

uh oh, spaghettio's


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

LETS GO VISIT BIG BIR...OH MY GOD *BANG BANG*


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Charles R Darwin said:


> I loved that smell.


you should, you came out of it you, little ass baby.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> so did i, but it didnt take too long. what kind of engineering.


Are you going to be on here until this whore thing closes?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Well, I have to say something that makes sence... need to whore whore whore.


 sents, sence or cents?


----------



## NismoV (Aug 4, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> so did i, but it didnt take too long. what kind of engineering.


 chemical. im taking 18 hrs this semester, i took alot of AP courses in High school so i got out of all the basics. i wish i would have taken algebra over again, pre cal is kicking my ass


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> LETS GO VISIT BIG BIR...OH MY GOD *BANG BANG*


Watch out for Grover man... he'll tear you a new one.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Are you going to be on here until this whore thing closes?


 no, i ahve to sleeep soon. i have class at ten.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

NismoV said:


> STFU man, stfu.
> 
> oh and im not a noob, this is my other account


HAHHAHAHHA LMAO STFU MAN< STFU,!! ahhahahaha


----------



## NismoV (Aug 4, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> LETS GO VISIT BIG BIR...OH MY GOD *BANG BANG*


 this be rafiki?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> woohoo, this is going to get good


yeah, just wait. by the time i'm done with him he'll stand down as moderator and hang his head in shame.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> sents, sence or cents?


I could use cents... lots of them.


----------



## NismoV (Aug 4, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> HAHHAHAHHA LMAO STFU MAN< STFU,!! ahhahahaha


 you suck at grammar


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

NismoV said:


> chemical. im taking 18 hrs this semester, i took alot of AP courses in High school so i got out of all the basics. i wish i would have taken algebra over again, pre cal is kicking my ass


 i did too, im in aero.


----------



## NismoV (Aug 4, 2004)

sno said:


> yeah, just wait. by the time i'm done with him he'll stand down as moderator and hang his head in shame.


 who will? which mod?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> I could use cents... lots of them.


 or scents.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> no, i ahve to sleeep soon. i have class at ten.


hahah youre done for then. i got 3 hours till my shift is overr.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac 1001 
apachewoolf 778 
nismoprincess 512 
slow_sentra322 416 
NissanGirl2ooSX 376 
Altim8GA 359 
Ranex 278 
kaptainkrollio 274 
rafiks2000Altima 257 
Coco 252 
MyNutzOnYurChin 219 
bII 214 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
sno 181 
UnkalledFor 112


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

what have I missed? I don't feel like scrolling back pages.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> or scents.


 im 3 behind ranexlol


----------



## NismoV (Aug 4, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i did too, im in aero.


 yeah chem engineers make more bish! but we also suffer more


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> or scents.


Scents? Sents... cents... Lents? Arr.. I'm confused.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> ok I will make you some


sweet then lets go to carnival!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Darwin...just go away, i mean really you havent had a single good comeback since i have been here and now you got Sno thats going to tear you a new one which is good because from what i hear you were running out of holes to fill with cock.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

NismoV said:


> you suck at grammar


i was laughing too hard to type it all right. sorry


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> hahah youre done for then. i got 3 hours till my shift is overr.


 shit. ill have to stay up. as long as i am top ten, i am happy.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

280 down, a lot more to go. You know, I expected to stop at 100 posts. But then my competitive nature kicked in.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

gotta pee. this sucks.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NismoV said:


> who will? which mod?


stealthb14, he's fagget creampie licker that's responsible for a lot of people being banned today. i had to have someone unban me earlier.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> i was laughing too hard to type it all right. sorry


It's ok. In this thread, we ALL suck at grammar.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> Darwin...just go away, i mean really you havent had a single good comeback since i have been here and now you got Sno thats going to tear you a new one which is good because from what i hear you were running out of holes to fill with cock.


hahahah darwin is getting you guys all worked up 
I'm sure that's what he wants to do and it's working


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> 280 down, a lot more to go. You know, I expected to stop at 100 posts. But then my competitive nature kicked in.


 so did i. lol


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> what have I missed? I don't feel like scrolling back pages.


not too much...im having fun with Darwin but it looks like Sno might be taking over


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

as long as i beat krollio i will be hap[py


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sno said:


> stealthb14, he's fagget creampie licker that's responsible for a lot of people being banned today. i had to have someone unban me earlier.


 hahaha.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> so did i. lol


sometimes things don't work out like we planned...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> as long as i beat krollio i will be hap[py


 you wont.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> hahaha.


You really need to stop posting. Please?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> hahahah darwin is getting you guys all worked up
> I'm sure that's what he wants to do and it's working


lol, im having fun with it...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> sometimes things don't work out like we planned...


 yeah.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

how can u be so sure! i will beat u!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you wont.


don't make me beat you.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

douple post? no


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i guarantee it


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

Ranex said:


> sometimes things don't work out like we planned...


\
i likw apples


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> don't make me beat you.


 you are. damn


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> how can u be so sure! i will beat u!


You're a nobody from no where. I'm "The Shoe".


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

dp for m e?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> \
> i likw apples


 oranges for me.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you are. damn


I ment physically, you know, a baseball bat to the knee or something.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

Ranex said:


> You're a nobody from no where. I'm "The Shoe".


okey shoe. i wont argue with taht


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

pinch hitter. lol


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

must get more cereal


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> oranges for me.


Kiwis here.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> oranges for me.


brb, going to down pure sugar


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

come on lets get back on topic.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> pinch hitter. lol


 johnny depp is cool


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> dp for m e?


double penetration? you sick, sick basterd.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> okey shoe. i wont argue with taht


Damn straight. Now get me my sammich


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

cherries


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

what was the topic again?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> not too much...im having fun with Darwin but it looks like Sno might be taking over


w3rd, well Igave him 24hr ban


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> cherries


Blueberries?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

it sucks no latinas in my town the only ones are migrant workers and look like a preea and the other ones mess with ******......


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

no topic


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> must get more cereal


dude, honey comb pwns your ass.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> brb, going to down pure sugar


this dood joined tonight. I think his first post was in the Whore Du Monde Tournament


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> w3rd, well Igave him 24hr ban


Where the hell did you pop up from?!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

R u talking about Switchfoot


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> dude, honey comb pwns your ass.


Frosted Flakes all the way... THEEEEYY'RE GREAT!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> cherries


Apples and bananas.. i like to eat eat eat.. apples and cheries... nope doesnt work


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Where the hell did you pop up from?!


 I've been watchin videos on the 'puter.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I like


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I am so close to beeing overtaken by this Krillo newbie


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> w3rd, well Igave him 24hr ban


sounds good. get rid of MyNutzOnYurChin while you're at it.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

Hahahhaha Darwin = Pwn3D


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.guardian.co.tt/archives/2003-05-30/carib-girls.jpg


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Where the hell did you pop up from?!


I was entertaining him in chat


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

damn. my pinch posted fucked up


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

wat did i do! im just whoring like everyone else.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> I've been watchin videos on the 'puter.


Oh, cool. Good to see you, though. Welcome.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

sno said:


> sounds good. get rid of MyNutzOnYurChin while you're at it.


hahaha...you = Pwn3d


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sno said:


> sounds good. get rid of MyNutzOnYurChin while you're at it.


 naw, he doesn't deserve it as much as darwin did.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Ranex said:


> I am so close to beeing overtaken by this Krillo newbie


his total post count already beats yours.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

too many white ppl around me!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i lost my lead that i didnt have.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Ranex 294 
kaptainkrollio 290 


he just won't go away.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> I was entertaining him in chat


  i need to get into chat more


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> I was entertaining him in chat


that too! Awooo!!!!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> naw, he doesn't deserve it as much as darwin did.


go on aim


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

this thread is fonnay


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i wonder if ranex or i can catch up to altim8ga


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> too many white ppl around me!


hahahahahah


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> his total post count already beats yours.


Yeah, but not yet in this thread. And I pwn him by like, 12 months..


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> i need to get into chat more


:: INITIATING CHAT MODE ::


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> this thread is fonnay


 you keep on saying that, but i sdont see any proof.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i wonder if ranex or i can catch up to altim8ga


I think we can. I should not be a problem if we keep pushing each other.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> hahaha...you = Pwn3d


what chu talkin bout foo?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sno said:


> go on aim


 done and done

aim: OpeLok


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you keep on saying that, but i sdont see any proof.


This is offtopic. who needs proof?

Except if it's a Type-YAAARRR!!!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Ranex 294
> kaptainkrollio 290
> 
> 
> he just won't go away.


 never. lol


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

damn, behind by 4


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> what chu talkin bout foo?


Willis. what you talkin' bout, willis?


... I think.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i wanna be part of the pushing


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

shit dp


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> damn, behind by 4


It's probably 3 by now, you just doubt posted.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

jkust gotta keep sentences short.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i think too, sometimes


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

like i said I needmmore latinas around me. White boys are all around nooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Well, I hit 300. And you're really making me work for this 8th spot.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

sno said:


> what chu talkin bout foo?


just saying right after he mentioned how darwin got pwned you came in next post and asked to have MyNutzOnYurChin banned. i found it funny


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hahhahahh another DP for Krollio, hahahah LMAO


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

brb crazies


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> It's probably 3 by now, you just doubt posted.


 it was a mistake! i am gonna get banned hardcore.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i think too, sometimes


stop thinking, it's bad fro you.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> hahhahahh another DP for Krollio, hahahah LMAO


 i ahte that.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

:cheers: :fluffy: finally midnight this day is long


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> it was a mistake! i am gonna get banned hardcore.


Mistake like... x10.  I don't think I've double posted once yet.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

but it is three


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I dbl posted twice


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Mistake like... x10.  I don't think I've double posted once yet.


 well you jusdt arent as into it as i am.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> :cheers: :fluffy: finally midnight this day is long


Yeah... I missed the first 10 hours of whoring... at least


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

DP's OWN krollio


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i am is a complete sentence


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> well you jusdt arent as into it as i am.


Maybe I like following rules.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

No DP for me tonight...and im planning on keeping it that way :thumbup:


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i am


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i am is a complete sentence


I think it's the shortest complete sentance possible.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Maybe I like following rules.


 i try, but nobody posts in time,


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

best gif ever!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

we still havnt seen nissanprincess' picture :showpics:


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> i am


Yes, you are. you are indeed.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> I think it's the shortest complete sentance possible.


 yes, so i can post it


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I don't feel like going to work tomorrow


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> best gif ever!


WTF, that is awesome. Lego pwnz all.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i am


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

it doesnt work like that krollio!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

dp?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> I don't feel like going to work tomorrow


then don't go. Say you have... SAARs... or the black Plauge


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

its fonny tho


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> we still havnt seen nissanprincess' picture :showpics:


Its in the forums...your just not looking hard enough


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> we still havnt seen nissanprincess' picture :showpics:


lol my pic is all over the net


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

yes it does.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

legossssss


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> dp?


Digital Photography. Deadly Poison.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i am
close


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> lol my pic is all over the net


Damn all those paysites, though.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Ranex said:


> then don't go. Say you have... SAARs... or the black Plauge


or west nile


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

fuck. only 2


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

DP = Double Post


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Damn all those paysites, though.


 you can get it for free from the right place


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> or west nile


West nile is good. Mayb a little bit of small pox?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> DP = Double Post


 no shit


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i wanna score!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

2nd best gif of the night


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

one behind


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Ranex said:


> West nile is good. Mayb a little bit of small pox?


or mad cow


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> fuck. only 2


Go away, you annoy me.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

60 sec would have sucked.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Damn all those paysites, though.


ah come on...best 3.99 you will ever spend, lol


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> best gif ever!


i love the ketchup splatter.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> 2nd best gif of the night


hahhahah 
what was the 1st? (NM I saw it)


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

60 sec delay*


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> or mad cow


Hah. Only in Great Britain. ... at least, we hope we got rid of it here.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you are really bored when you resort to post whoring.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i beat ranex ! hahaha


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> 2nd best gif of the night


oh shit! someone turned that into a gif!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Anyone else notice Nickzac at 1001?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

fuck again. dp


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i beat ranex ! hahaha


With ANOTHER double post... tisk tisk...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i beat ranex ! hahaha


you are gonna get the 1 week ban, i hope you know.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Anyone else notice Nickzac at 1001?


 i mentioned it before you came back


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you are really bored when you resort to post whoring.


nooooo, really?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> 2nd best gif of the night


darnit, someone made that a gif already...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i nkow.,


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Anyone else notice Nickzac at 1001?


yeah he said once he got to 1001 he was leaving


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> fuck again. dp


I've played too much UO. I keep thinking "Deadly Poison"


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> I've played too much UO. I keep thinking "Deadly Poison"


 ???


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> yeah he said once he got to 1001 he was leaving


Anyone going to be able to beat that?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i promise to stop at 400.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I feel like playing the legend of zelda lol


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

sno said:


> oh shit! someone turned that into a gif!


thats awesome...i want that as my avatar!!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Anyone going to be able to beat that?


 i dont think anybody can.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i promise to stop at 400.


Sounds good to the Shoe.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

NickZac 1001 
apachewoolf 778 
nismoprincess 523 
slow_sentra322 416 
NissanGirl2ooSX 377 
Altim8GA 359 
kaptainkrollio 312 
Ranex 312 
rafiks2000Altima 257 
Coco 252 
MyNutzOnYurChin 240 
bII 214 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
sno 188 
UnkalledFor 118 
S12ken 95 
xhris 94 
irontom 93 
niky 69 
krylonkoopa 63 
BoxBroSG 62 
OPIUM 53


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> nooooo, really?


did you know eating an egg is the same thing as eating a chicken's period... cuz thats what it is!!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Sounds good to the Shoe.


 uh oh, never mind.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> I feel like playing the legend of zelda lol


the original?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> I feel like playing the legend of zelda lol


good choice...i have been playing Silent Hill 4 lately, its a great game


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

im now a post whore i think


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the real people dont understand.,


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> did you know eating an egg is the same thing as eating a chicken's period... cuz thats what it is!!!


hahhahaha SICK


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> uh oh, never mind.


Yarrr. I be comin' after you with a led pipe!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

was that a dp? i dont want to check


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

damn, i'm like in 14th place.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> the real people dont understand.,


'nother DP... you are so getting the Ban.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> did you know eating an egg is the same thing as eating a chicken's period... cuz thats what it is!!!


lol, nice...you know i might just cook me up some eggs now


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

yeah i think i will have to go till i beat slow sentra


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Yarrr. I be comin' after you with a led pipe!


 i got a hacksaw!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

catch up sno


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

actually, i m puling ahead.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ranex said:


> 'nother DP... you are so getting the Ban.


anybody want to guess how many will get banned for double posts?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> was that a dp? i dont want to check


get a couple of guys to show you.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> catch up sno


 hes out for good.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> lol, nice...you know i might just cook me up some eggs now


im hungry


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i got a hacksaw!


I have a dove tail saw!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> anybody want to guess how many will get banned for double posts?


only 1.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> was that a dp? i dont want to check


HHAHAHH LOL thats so fony! i dont wanna chek! hahaha


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sno said:


> get a couple of guys to show you.


 i get it. that was funny.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> hes out for good.


Naw, he's doing fine there.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> catch up sno


i don't have a chance.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> I have a dove tail saw!


 i got bolt cutter.s


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> only 1.


I'm hoping a few will be... reprimanded.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

sno said:


> only 1.


ah...well theres my answer


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sno said:


> i don't have a chance.


 can you add both names?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i got bolt cutter.s


I have a cordless drill


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> I'm hoping a few will be... reprimanded.


 me huh.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

it will be me :thumbdwn:


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> can you add both names?



Butt pimple juice burns like mace!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Ranex said:


> I'm hoping a few will be... reprimanded.


nope, the rules say that the person with the most reports gets a 1 week ban. nothing is stated about 24 hour bans for breaking the rule once or twice.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> I have a cordless drill


 uh dynamite?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

this is not a dp i hope.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> Butt pimple juice burns like mace!


:wtf: stfu


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> me huh.


BAN! .... maybe. Although thbis is just for fun, so I'll forgive you if you beat me with the same number of posts that you have double posted.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

shit it was.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

okay.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> shit it was.


and another report.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

again? hahahah


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> okay.


you know I'm reporting every one from now on...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

dammit! i gotta stop.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

teh banninations


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> you know I'm reporting every one from now on...


 you dont have time.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> dammit! i gotta stop.


don't post so much, then!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Ranex said:


> you know I'm reporting every one from now on...


you mean you havn't been?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you dont have time.


I already did report 4.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn teh ban for a week?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you cant stop and take time away from posting.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> you mean you havn't been?


meh, I'm lazy and forgiving.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> damn teh ban for a week?


 i guess. or is it per offense?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> damn teh ban for a week?


yep, and krollio is definatly getting it.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

Krollio is SOO getting the bannination its not even fonny


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you cant stop and take time away from posting.


Not like your life depends on it...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i guess. or is it per offense?


 cuz thats a long ban.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i guess. or is it per offense?


no, just the person who gets the most reported posts.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

my tummy hurts, i need to rip it out!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

that's what he gets for putting my president in the ghostbuster thingy lol


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> Krollio is SOO getting the bannination its not even fonny


Anyone one have any sort of official DP count? I guess we'll know after though... right?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I WIN THE BAN!!!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> cuz thats a long ban.


yes it is. you better create a back up u/n.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

just refresh before you post dude.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Ranex said:


> I already did report 4.


 Sno has the lead with the most reported posts


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac 1001 
apachewoolf 778 
nismoprincess 533 
slow_sentra322 416 
NissanGirl2ooSX 377 
Altim8GA 359 
kaptainkrollio 342 
Ranex 333 
rafiks2000Altima 257 
Coco 252 
MyNutzOnYurChin 246 
bII 214 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
sno 201 
UnkalledFor 122


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i should start making an altered ego now...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Sno has the lead with the most reported posts


 haha. thats isnt a contest though.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> Sno has the lead with the most reported posts


Thanks for the update, Captain. YARRRRR!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

KaptainKornhollio


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

fuck!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> haha. thats isnt a contest though.


You seem to be making it into one.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> KaptainKornhollio


 thats not funny. yes it is.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> Sno has the lead with the most reported posts


haha, nice. how many reports have i sent?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

my neck hurts


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> fuck!


that's another one on report...


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hahha dude you DP'd again!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> KaptainKornhollio


hahahaha, teh n00b made a funnay.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

can somebody count my dp and tell me how many?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> my neck hurts


As I said around posts 4300. Neck hurts? Buy a new one!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

YOU MY NAME??? IT WAS THERE!! NOW IM HOTT AND FAMOUS!!! :cheers:


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

youre gonna lose


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

my ass is starting to hurt from all my dp.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> hahahaha, teh n00b made a funnay.


Kornhollio isn't original, though.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

and win the ban


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> my ass is starting to hurt from all my dp.


I hope so, you bad bad person!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

haha. i have more posts in this thread that that guy has in total.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

man, i wanna be in the top 5


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Kornhollio isn't original, though.


so, it was still funny.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> haha. i have more posts in this thread that that guy has in total.


Whatever you can get I suppose. lol...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> I hope so, you bad bad person!


 thats mean. im really a good person on the inside.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

Quick short sentences is key


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> haha. i have more posts in this thread that that guy has in total.


Actually, you know, so do I.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Whatever you can get I suppose. lol...


 so do you too. actually a lot of people do.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

you gota keep em short and snappy


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

my eyes hurt


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> YOU MY NAME??? IT WAS THERE!! NOW IM HOTT AND FAMOUS!!! :cheers:


you = teh ghey


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> Quick short sentences is key


But you still have the 15 second timer...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sno said:


> haha, nice. how many reports have i sent?



20


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> Quick short sentences is key


 i am


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

but you must make sure you dont DP around here


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> my eyes hurt


Must I say it again? BUY NEW ONES.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> Quick short sentences is key


nah, just dont pay any attention to what you type


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

hahahaha 20? what a rat lol


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

altim8ga is in my sights.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> my eyes hurt


you know they make special glasses for people who have to stare at computer monitors for long periods of time.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

exactly, they have to be short enough


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i am


I am has been said before.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> my eyes hurt


Go back to the page with my picture... instant healing garanteed


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

how many dp's do i have?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

yet long enough for 15 seconds to go by.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

oh shit, i just noticed i have over 6k posts!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

NWS NWS NWS GIF NWS NWS


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> you know they make special glasses for people who have to stare at computer monitors for long periods of time.


Yeah, with inch thick lenses.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> how many dp's do i have?


 anybody?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

its almost an art form i tell you


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> NWS NWS NWS GIF NWS NWS


Barbie doll?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

my nutz is far behind...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

it's hard to see everything everyone posts.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> anybody?


18 million.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> its almost an art form i tell you


 what is?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> NWS NWS NWS GIF NWS NWS


FUCKIN WTF!!!!!!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> my nutz is far behind...


Your nuts better not show themselves around here.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> what is?


i am superman


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> 18 million.


 thats not a real number...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> NWS NWS NWS GIF NWS NWS


:loser: who whacks off to a barbie doll?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> what is?


Post whoring?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

yeah i might be behidn but youre history boy


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

altim8ga is down. hahahaha


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> :loser: who whacks off to a barbie doll?


30 year old single male virgins?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

u have DP's more than anyone here


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Post whoring?


 but hes losing, how would he know?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

hahaha what did you search for when you found that opie


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> altim8ga is down. hahahaha


Congrates, I guess I'll be pulling up the rear.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i think you are even trying to DP


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

Ranex said:


> 30 year old single male virgins?


i just vomited in my mouth and swallowed it


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> u have DP's more than anyone here


 i know. give me some news.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sno said:


> :loser: who whacks off to a barbie doll?



more like, "who wchacks ON a barbie doll"??


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> but hes losing, how would he know?


Educated guess? *shrugs*


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> altim8ga is down. hahahaha


he was banned for a couple hours tho.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

lets see who can Triple Post!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> i think you are even trying to DP


 im not, im just keeping on the 15 sec thing


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> more like, "who wchacks ON a barbie doll"??


40 year old single male virgins?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

it's cold in here


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> lets see who can Triple Post!


 we already did that. i won


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> im not, im just keeping on the 15 sec thing


and maybe that's why you get all the dps? Maybe stretch it to 30 seconds?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

or quad, if youre up to it


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

man, i just looked at the last contest numbers and this one is going to blow it out of the water.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

my goal is top 5. then im done.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> we already did that. i won


Quad post next?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> it's cold in here


:showpics:


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

Ranex said:


> and maybe that's why you get all the dps? Maybe stretch it to 30 seconds?


then we'd catch up


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

NWS Gif ... *Gorey


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> my goal is top 5. then im done.


Good luck with that.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

burrrrrr


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> and maybe that's why you get all the dps? Maybe stretch it to 30 seconds?


 i dont ahve a watch.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> burrrrrr


 its warm here


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

im going to die of starvation, go blind, and develope carpel tunnel syndrome all in one night! WOO I LOVE POST WHORING!!!!!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> NWS Gif ... *Gorey


Cool... that from a movie or something?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> man, i just looked at the last contest numbers and this one is going to blow it out of the water.


we have quite a late night crowd now.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

okey no one post for two minutes, leaev Krollio QUad Post


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

uh oh.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> okey no one post for two minutes, leaev Krollio QUad Post


 okay. go!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> WOO I LOVE POST WHORING!!!!!


most of us here do, too


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> okay. go!


this is three i hope.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> okay. go!


no, i don't want to drop THAT far behind in the posts.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

my room is cold like a freezer


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

if my eyes didnt hurt so much id stay till 7 but hell i can hardly even see right now


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> most of us here do, too


 dsamn, you ruined it.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

close but no cigar


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

LMAO!! oh this one is great


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> dsamn, you ruined it.


you're just a failure.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> if my eyes didnt hurt so much id stay till 7 but hell i can hardly even see right now


 get glasses.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> my room is cold like a freezer


You just made my nipples hard!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> burrrrrr


you know i had a comment for this but i will keep it to myself and just agree with the previous :showpics: we want to see just how cold it is over there :thumbup:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> LMAO!! oh this one is great


 dumbass!!!!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> LMAO!! oh this one is great


Damn hands protected his head.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

lol great gif's opie :thumbup:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> dsamn, you ruined it.


i'm getting tired of reporting you.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> dumbass!!!!


Yes, yes you are. Arrrr!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> you're just a failure.


 no i only had 30 sec.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> i'm getting tired of reporting you.


lol, I'll keep on it. don't you worry.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Yes, yes you are. Arrrr!


 no not me. i thoughtwe were friends


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

oh no wonder all my windows are open hahahah


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> get glasses.


i already have them


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> LMAO!! oh this one is great


where you gettin all these from?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sno said:


> i'm getting tired of reporting you.


 how many is that?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> lol great gif's opie :thumbup:


Yeah, spices up the blandness of all this short text.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

OPIUM said:


>


 super mario!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


>


hahaha, who is that?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> oh no wonder all my windows are open hahahah


I know...........


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


>


The "Owned" makes it that much better.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> i already have them


 oh. i was joking anyway.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> how many is that?


gotta be over a dozen by now.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

good ol' opie to the rescue lol


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sno said:


> where you gettin all these from?


 a friend is sending them to me via aim


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Uh-oh.. getting tired...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> I know...........


 uho oh, hes stalking you.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> oh no wonder all my windows are open hahahah


for me to climb in through!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Uh-oh.. getting tired...


 so am i.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

come on Ranex shake it off


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Count update:

NickZac 1001 
apachewoolf 778 
nismoprincess 543 
slow_sentra322 416 
kaptainkrollio 379 
NissanGirl2ooSX 379 
*Ranex 367 * 
Altim8GA 359 
MyNutzOnYurChin 267 
rafiks2000Altima 257 
Coco 252 
sno 217 
bII 214 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
UnkalledFor 129


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i am now in 5th. just letting everybody know.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> come on Ranex shake it off


I''ll be fine. It's only 12:40 here... :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

and i am 12 in front of ranex.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

well woopti do


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

ice is back!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

alright guys, ima outta here


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> I''ll be fine. It's only 12:40 here... :fluffy:


 same here. we are i nthe same timezone.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ranex said:


> I''ll be fine. It's only 12:40 here... :fluffy:


its 2:40 here...i might not make it all the way thru the night


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i am now in 5th. just letting everybody know.


I just ralized.. I could potentially reach 2k total posts...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> ice is back!


 what car is he in? porsche?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

holy shit, mynutzonyerchin has every single post he's ever posted in here!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> alright guys, ima outta here


bye carlos


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> I just ralized.. I could potentially reach 2k total posts...


 you could.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> its 2:40 here...i might not make it all the way thru the night


only have to make it until 6 your time, I think


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> what car is he in? porsche?


mustang


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

good by.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> ice is back!


haha, vanilla ice pwned.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you could.


This fascinates me...


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> bye carlos


i was just joking!! HAHAHAHAH! GOTCHA!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

doesnt look like it.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

oldy but goody


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

hahaha ice ice baby


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> i was just joking!! HAHAHAHAH! GOTCHA!


 damn you fooled me.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> haha, vanilla ice pwned.


Oh god no.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Ranex said:


> I just ralized.. I could potentially reach 2k total posts...


i'd still have more then 3x your pc.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> oldy but goody


I remember that... good stuff.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> oldy but goody


 thats a type-r, but so am i.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> i was just joking!! HAHAHAHAH! GOTCHA!


not really doesn't really matter to me if you stay or go lol


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Oh god no.


you know you bumped his song back in the day.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sushi got wheels.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ranex said:


> only have to make it until 6 your time, I think


yeah i just grabbed a 2 liter of pop so that will help...i gotta work tomorrow afternoon...damn thats going to suck


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> i'd still have more then 3x your pc.


Yeah, but I still pwn you by like...70-90 days.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

NWS NWS NWS


holy shit this one is hilarious


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> damn you fooled me.


yea, and get this....i really a man!!! :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sno said:


> you know you bumped his song back in the day.


 vanilla ice?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> yea, and get this....i really a man!!! :fluffy:


 i think you are missing a word in there.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> oldy but goody


indeed it is.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> yeah i just grabbed a 2 liter of pop so that will help...i gotta work tomorrow afternoon...damn thats going to suck


No pop for me, I go on my own body fat... or something like taht.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

again


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

its soda, not pop.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i think you are missing a word in there.


no actually i am monkey trained to talk... like my cousin coco the gorilla


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> again


REPORTED!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> again


already reported.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

alright its been fun but i gotta wake up early..night and have fun everyone


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> its soda, not pop.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

bahahahahha! "ike, kick the baby!"


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> already reported.


haha, pwned x2


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Ranex said:


> REPORTED!


haha, nice.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sno said:


> already reported.


 twice reported?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> bahahahahha! "ike, kick the baby!"


That's fuckin' great!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> alright its been fun but i gotta wake up early..night and have fun everyone


goodnight


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i am here til one.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

nite girl


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

haha anyone name this movie??


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> bahahahahha! "ike, kick the baby!"


wasn't that on a dinosaur show, er wait, that was "not the baby!"


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

it is.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> bahahahahha! "ike, kick the baby!"


hahahahaha do you do that?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> haha anyone name this movie??


oh shit. bloodsport 2?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> hahahahaha do you do that?


 he eats them instead


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i am here til one.


its 3:43 here... God i feel like a loser..


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> NWS NWS NWS
> 
> 
> holy shit this one is hilarious



Hilarious?! That hurts.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sno said:


> oh shit. bloodsport 2?


 fight club meets footloose?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

haha yeah bloodsport!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> haha anyone name this movie??


american kickboxer 1???


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> its 3:43 here... God i feel like a loser..


Aren't we all? I mean... look at the amount of people here.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

hahahha his dancing is teh ghey


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> its 3:43 here... God i feel like a loser..


 you are.lol


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> american kickboxer 1???


Ultra gay dance 3000?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Aren't we all? I mean... look at the amount of people here.


 you have a good point.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you are.lol


Welcome to the club.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

NWS... gore..

haha this one is great


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Ultra gay dance 3000?


 another good point.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> haha yeah bloodsport!


lol, it wasnt bloodsport, i know that...and wtf is that from ^^^???


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac 1001 
apachewoolf 778 
nismoprincess 549 
slow_sentra322 416 
kaptainkrollio 402 
Ranex 383 
NissanGirl2ooSX 381 
Altim8GA 359 
MyNutzOnYurChin 267 
rafiks2000Altima 257 
Coco 252 
sno 227 
bII 214 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
UnkalledFor 136


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you are.lol


Hey but at least i own a nissan :thumbup:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> haha yeah bloodsport!


haha, wtf?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

its slowing down a lot now.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I don't know


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> lol, it wasnt bloodsport, i know that...and wtf is that from ^^^???


whatever it is... freaky.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sno said:


> haha, wtf?


 thats sucks.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> I don't know


Bleed much?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> NWS... gore..
> 
> haha this one is great


what movie is that from?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I don't know


 i do that in my freetime also.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

i suddenly feel like im in the middle of a bad kung foo movie with all the gifs now


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> I don't know


gotta love fake blood placement.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

im having fun here on nf...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

charlie murphy!!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

"We're all living in Amerika!" - Rammstein, Amerika


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> i suddenly feel like im in the middle of a bad kung foo movie with all the gifs now


well you are. waaaaaaaaaaaah!!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> i suddenly feel like im in the middle of a bad kung foo movie with all the gifs now


 you really are though...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

"what did the hand say to the face??? SLAP!!!"....lol


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> charlie murphy!!


"I'm Rick James?"


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> charlie murphy!!


hold my drink bitch!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> "We're all living in Amerika!" - Rammstein, Amerika


 i've heard that song. if you translate they talk much shit about us.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

sno said:


> well you are. waaaaaaaaaaaah!!!


Oh shit, now im screwed...where are my ninja body guards?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

holy shit!! LMAO!!!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

Ranex said:


> "We're all living in Amerika!" - Rammstein, Amerika


I love girls girls girls girls, girls i do adore, now put your number on this paper cuz i would love to date ya, holla at me when i come up top!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> "I'm Rick James?"


 show me your titties!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> holy shit!! LMAO!!!


hahahahaha


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Whoa... Sienna is a colour now? I thought it was a Minivan


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> holy shit!! LMAO!!!


 midget kicking!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> holy shit!! LMAO!!!


yeah that one is funny


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Whoa... Sienna is a colour now? I thought it was a Minivan


 maybe its both?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> holy shit!! LMAO!!!


I remember seeing the video for that.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> I love girls girls girls girls, girls i do adore, now put your number on this paper cuz i would love to date ya, holla at me when i come up top!


it's "holla at me when i come on tour"


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> midget kicking!


I think it's his kid.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sno said:


> it's "holla at me when i come on tour"


 what song is that?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

whoa fucking with the colors now are we


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> I think it's his kid.


 either way he is kicking short people.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

sno said:


> it's "holla at me when i come on tour"


remember im a monkey trained to talk..IM NOT PERFECT!!! *cries in corner of cage*


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

"kaptainkrollio 413 "

Weren't you stopping at 400?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> what song is that?


girls girls girls 
jay z :thumbup:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> what song is that?


i can't remember.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> either way he is kicking short people.


Agreed.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Who loves bouncing titties??? NWS NWS NWS


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> girls girls girls
> jay z :thumbup:


that's right


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> remember im a monkey trained to talk..IM NOT PERFECT!!! *cries in corner of cage*


 you arent talking, you are typing. mutye people can type, they cannot talk.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> Who loves bouncing titties??? NWS NWS NWS


omg, those are fuckin huge.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> Who loves bouncing titties??? NWS NWS NWS


Torpedoes, man... torpedoes...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ranex said:


> "kaptainkrollio 413 "
> 
> Weren't you stopping at 400?


whoring is just too addicting i guess...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i am only here for ten more minutes. what am i going to do?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OMG, Chariots of Fire by Vangelis just popped up on my playlist. *fakes running slow*


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> whoring is just too addicting i guess...


 you ahve no idea. i thought i was going to also, but the i saw slow sentra so close.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i am only here for ten more minutes. what am i going to do?


I suppose... make the best of your time!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you arent talking, you are typing. mutye people can type, they cannot talk.


well maybe the monkey is typing of him


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i am only here for ten more minutes. what am i going to do?


call it a night?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

lol chariots of fire


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you arent talking, you are typing. mutye people can type, they cannot talk.


so how bout them Middle Age Mutant Ninja Turtles?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

im back!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

there is no way for me to catch up to nismoprincess.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I think this sums it all up


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

must catch up


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> lol chariots of fire


come again?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> so how bout them Middle Age Mutant Ninja Turtles?


 they are mutants.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> there is no way for me to catch up to nismoprincess.


no but she has slowed down a bit


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> call it a night?


You're a night! Oh, what "it" were you referring to?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> must catch up


 you cant. youre gone.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

it is kinda hard considering krollio is going slower now.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> there is no way for me to catch up to nismoprincess.


yeah cause I'm leaving shortly


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> no but she has slowed down a bit


Technically you could catch her... technically.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> I think this sums it all up


that's gotta be the ugliest mother fucker i've ever seen. that wouldn't be stealthb14 would it?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> no but she has slowed down a bit


 i only have 8 min left.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

so damn great!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

TOP TEN

NickZac 1001 
apachewoolf 778 
nismoprincess 553 
kaptainkrollio 420 
slow_sentra322 416 
Ranex 397 
NissanGirl2ooSX 381 
Altim8GA 359 
MyNutzOnYurChin 270 
rafiks2000Altima 257


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i only have 8 min left.


 that is 32 posts if i can do it right.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> yeah cause I'm leaving shortly


Great, more people leaving the party.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> so damn great!


 wow.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> that is 32 posts if i can do it right.


Hah, an a few more DPs.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> so damn great!


hahaha the man show


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i would be afraid of a woman like that.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> so damn great!


why is that censored??


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

darnit


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Hah, an a few more DPs.


 not if ican help it.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Fuckin' watermelons.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

how did krollio pull away so fast!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

this contest is really helping my typing skills


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sno said:


> why is that censored??


cause it's from comedy central


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

cant wait to see how these raccoon eyes will look in the morning... no sleep does wonders under the eyes


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> hahaha the man show


i miss that show.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> not if ican help it.


You know it's going to happen.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

not fair!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> how did krollio pull away so fast!


 i have magic hands.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

NWS NWS NWS  Ths one's for hal


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> how did krollio pull away so fast!


All his DPs.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

now i really wanna catch up


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> cause it's from comedy central


yeah i know. i swear i've seen an uncensored version before.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

will this be another double?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> NWS NWS NWS  Ths one's for hal


Is he on top or bottom?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i have the will to win!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> NWS NWS NWS  Ths one's for hal


okay, that's teh ban for no FNC tag!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Ranex said:


> All his DPs.


 i didnt do as many after he left.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

shine your balls??


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

ok now I'm getting tired


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

dat shit is nasty


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> NWS NWS NWS  Ths one's for hal


:: INITIATING MEMORY DELETION ::


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> i have the will to win!


 you might. you wont win but you could beat me


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Well, I'm over 400 posts now. Yay me.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> shine your balls??


i heard that takes a lot of practice.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> :: INITIATING MEMORY DELETION ::


 i thought you were a monkey.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

my chihuahua is mad cause I have the light on hahaha


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> shine your balls??


That looks familiar.... hhmmmm....


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i am not tired at all, i just drank a coke


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sno said:


> i heard that takes a lot of practice.


 i need somebody to rub my balls like that.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

its never too late they say.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> my chihuahua is mad cause I have the light on hahaha


poor little puppers


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i thought you were a monkey.


Cyborg Monkey... duh


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i thought you were a monkey.


maybe he's trying to be the next -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ranex said:


> kaptainkrollio said:
> 
> 
> > i thought you were a monkey.
> ...


Perhaps. I see. trying to be the next is 
trying to be the next
?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

only 4 min now.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> my chihuahua is mad cause I have the light on hahaha


 haha tu perrito!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

lets go krollio, short sentences.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i need somebody to rub my balls like that.


you see a couple of guys doing that to bowling balls and that's what you think of??? sick!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Perhaps. I see. trying to be the next is
> trying to be the next
> ?


 you suck at life.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps. I see. trying to be the next is
> ...


I categorize you as an "abusive client."


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OMG! TO HIT 10000 WE USE SILVIA!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

wow 6 posts in 10 seconds


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

OH NO not -SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> OH NO not -SilviA-


It goes without saying.
Are you serious? Are you serious?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sno said:


> you see a couple of guys doing that to bowling balls and that's what you think of??? sick!


 haha


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

this is great. whoring to a new level


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Although I think that would be cheating, so I'm not going to do that.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

oh god, -sivlia- is in here.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

no siht, but only 3 hrs left.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

-SilviA- are you still my bitch?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> -SilviA- are you still my bitch?


You do not speak with respect.

Yeah, Am I still his or her FEMALE DOG? Only if you download me to your computer.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'm watching the matrix revolutions.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you havent seen rthe last ones,


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hey i wanna win


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

-silvia- is not posting fast enough


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> -silvia- is not posting fast enough


Why do you think I am not posting fast enough ?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> You do not speak with respect.
> 
> Yeah, Am I still his or her FEMALE DOG? Only if you download me to your computer.


who is sno?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > You do not speak with respect.
> ...


teh secksay masta


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

2 min


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Although I think that would be cheating, so I'm not going to do that.


is it in the rules?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

By using Silvi, people won't have to worry about DPs anymore...


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

the 15 secs ownz us all.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

haha, damn straight.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> teh secksay masta


 i think you got thatb one wrong


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > teh secksay masta
> ...


Me? No I don't have 

thatb one wrong

. 
But I do have 
a lot of friends on the web.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> is it in the rules?


I don't think so.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i can post fast


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

-SilviA- who is krylonkoopa?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

-silvia- who is sno?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

how many?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> -SilviA- who is krylonkoopa?


Um, A gorgeous hunk of man-meat


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> -silvia- who is sno?


That's me. teh secksay masta


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

-SilviA- will you be my robot slave?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> -SilviA- will you be my robot slave?


That's me. I will become smarter as I grow older. Have you told many people that your
robot slave?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

can -silvia- have a DP?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> can -silvia- have a DP?


I often wonder if 

-silvia- have a DP

can.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

lol


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

what a whore.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

cathc up bneever late


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. teh secksay masta


:kiss:


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. teh secksay masta
> ...


Do you have any conditions I should know about?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

haha


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you guys are cheating


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Wow, look what I started...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Do you have any conditions I should know about?


who is sno?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any conditions I should know about?
> ...


teh secksay masta


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

ok no more bot cheating


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

why doesnt she have to follow the 15 sec rule?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i will survive


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you guys are cheating


I consider it cheating.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> teh secksay masta


such a smart little bot.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > teh secksay masta
> ...


What is giant sand?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

lol, there is no cheating in post whoring...only creative ways of doing it faster


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

yeah wtf


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> What is giant sand?


who is sno?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

im out. good night. i probably wont be here for a few weeks now.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

-SilviA- do robots use the bathroom?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > What is giant sand?
> ...


teh secksay masta


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> -SilviA- do robots use the bathroom?


That's me. I use 
the bathroom
as often as possible.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> im out. good night. i probably wont be here for a few weeks now.


haha, nope. goodbye


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

she wil never catch up!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. I use
> the bathroom
> as often as possible.


lmao


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

some automotive porn.. or close to anyways.

http://home.pacific.net.au/~jjm/photos.htm


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. I use
> ...


I'm glad you find this amusing.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> lol, there is no cheating in post whoring...only creative ways of doing it faster


And I thought of it. BOW DOWN TO THE OG, BITCHES!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. I use
> the bathroom
> as often as possible.


what do you expell?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. I use
> ...


It's a computer matter, not for humans to understand.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hahaha dp for silvia


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> some automotive porn.. or close to anyways.
> 
> http://home.pacific.net.au/~jjm/photos.htm


I'm in love


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> It's a computer matter, not for humans to understand.


do you poop 1's and 0's?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > It's a computer matter, not for humans to understand.
> ...


Yes I try to poop 1's and 0's as often as possible, do you?
<br></br>

I spend all my time online.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

do a triple silvia


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

opie where did you go


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Almost 5th... I'm moving on up!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

or a quad if you can


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I of course will give all credit to Ranex for comming up with it. once again you prove the OG's rule OT...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Almost 5th... I'm moving on up!


you can pass me when I go to sleep lol


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

opie is whacking off to a barbie


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> or a quad if you can


Very hard it would seem, with this traffic.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> I of course will give all credit to Ranex for comming up with it. once again you prove the OG's rule OT...


we don't need to prove that we rule OT.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i must pass them


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> opie is whacking off to a barbie


hhahhahahah again?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> opie is whacking off to a barbie


I feel sorry for the Barbie.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

damnit i got class tommorow at 11 am, and its already 4 am here


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

i think -silvia- would like a quad, wouldnt you???


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> i think -silvia- would like a quad, wouldnt you???


Since when? Yeah, You want only one?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

dats funny theeres some amny peopl eonline this late


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Ranex said:


> I feel sorry for the Barbie.


you're jealous of barbie.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

do it silvia, a quad post


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> we don't need to prove that we rule OT.


It's just a generally well known fact.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

opium had ken and barbie and told everyone he had a threesome


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

ok, i admit using the bot is just too easy


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

dat barbie is trash.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> opium had ken and barbie and told everyone he had a threesome


I would not be surprised.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> opie where did you go



right here shoog! :waving:


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

NickZac 1001 
apachewoolf 778 
nismoprincess 567 
kaptainkrollio 444 
*Ranex 420 * 
slow_sentra322 416 
NissanGirl2ooSX 381 
Altim8GA 359 
MyNutzOnYurChin 298 
sno 261 
rafiks2000Altima 257 
Coco 252 
bII 214 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
UnkalledFor 147


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

whore-ing = fun


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

-silvia- are you attracted to monkeys?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> dats funny theeres some amny peopl eonline this late


it's just the usual late night crew.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> -silvia- are you attracted to monkeys?


Um, Attraction is not an emotion that I experience.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> right here shoog! :waving:


UH OH don't read those last few posts


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

almost 3hunny!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> whore-ing = fun


whoring is a way of life.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

100 more and i willbe happy


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> UH OH don't read those last few posts



too late... and thats the last time I tell you anything


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm just about done


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Ranex said:


> NickZac 1001
> apachewoolf 778
> nismoprincess 567
> kaptainkrollio 444
> ...


you don't need to bold your name.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> 100 more and i willbe happy


I remember when I had a total of 330 posts... man, that was a LONG time ago.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> 100 more and i willbe happy


man, you set your standards low...


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

u can do it!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> 100 more and i willbe happy


damnit i vomited in my mouth again


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm just about done


me too


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> too late... and thats the last time I tell you anything


lol sorry


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> you don't need to bold your name.


Of course I do. It's an ego thing.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

its called Baby steps brah


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'm tired.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm just about done



good cause I've already gone twice


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> damnit i vomited in my mouth again


 :showpics:


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> damnit i vomited in my mouth again


LOL. That was random.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

teh mind rules over the body


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'm goin to bed. goodnight you guys.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

vomit is fun, flying out a window.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

who's gonna stay up and beat the last record?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

Ranex said:


> LOL. That was random.


so are my genital rashes!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

-silvia- goodnight


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> -silvia- goodnight


Yeah, Goodnight


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

well someone keep posting i dont wanna DP now.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

sno said:


> i'm goin to bed. goodnight you guys.


Goodnight, enjoy your bed.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sno said:


> i'm goin to bed. goodnight you guys.


goodnight


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

im running out of things to post...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

-silvia- who is sno?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> -silvia- who is sno?


Yeah, teh secksay masta


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> so are my genital rashes!


:tmi:


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

peopl are dropping like flyes


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, teh secksay masta


such a good bitch.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, teh secksay masta
> ...


You do not speak with respect.

Compare that to a bad FEMALE DOG.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> im running out of things to post...


We all are, that's why most of us reply to other posts.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

so yeah, i must prevail.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

NP, I always think that dancing girl of yours is a beer girl


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

so um what's up guys


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> NP, I always think that dancing girl of yours is a beer girl


Whatever she is, it's one of the best avatars on here.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

stomach burning, must put out flame inside!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ranex said:


> We all are, that's why most of us reply to other posts.


yeah but that just slows the posting down...lol


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> NP, I always think that dancing girl of yours is a beer girl


that's my halloween costume lol


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> so yeah, i must prevail.


Good luck with that.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i lik the av


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> yeah but that just slows the posting down...lol


Perhaps, but it allows you to have a real discussion and not post garbage all the time.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

she s Hott


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

aight fockers I'm outtie


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

im like 280 post behind my last contest total...then again i didnt post at all during the day


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> aight fockers I'm outtie


later


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

try not to miss me too much


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> aight fockers I'm outtie


buh bye :loser:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

oh shit, my first DP...damn


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> aight fockers I'm outtie


Have a good night. Peace.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

keep up the whoring


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> oh shit, my first DP...damn


sorry, had to report you.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> buh bye :loser:


later :dumbass:


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Things are really going to start slowing down now....


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> later :dumbass:



u still owe me a pic


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

uh yeah, its late man


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> u still owe me a pic


I owe you nothing :fluffy:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ranex said:


> sorry, had to report you.


well im not going to beat the 14 that is in the lead so 1 wont kill me


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

lets opick iot UP!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

all of us, lets go! keep piosting, short sentences


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> uh yeah, its late man


its not that late...only 3:12


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> I owe you nothing :fluffy:


not fair, u got to see my hottness


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> well im not going to beat the 14 that is in the lead so 1 wont kill me


true that... true that


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

triple?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> all of us, lets go! keep piosting, short sentences


Hah, yeah. Despite my 440 posts, I don't think I have a single rule violation yet.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

hey, what! its 4 where im at


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

so what its going to end up being like 4 of us posting until boredom kills off the other 3


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> hey, what! its 4 where im at


1:14am here.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i dont think haveing the will to win will suffice today


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> so what its going to end up being like 4 of us posting until boredom kills off the other 3


That's what it would appear to be.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

so youre on the WEST coast. u have an advantage then.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Hah, yeah. Despite my 440 posts, I don't think I have a single rule violation yet.


damn, way to post whore by the rules


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

by the time, im gone, youll be getn started. darn


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> that's my halloween costume lol



you owe me pictars then!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> so youre on the WEST coast. u have an advantage then.


Well, 24 hours on the east coast is still 24 hours on the west coast. The contest started at 4am here, too. I wasn't up until like... noon. So I got a late start.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i just hope that krillio doesnt get the banninnation, hes teh funnay for double posting like an animal


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> damn, way to post whore by the rules


Thanks. I try my best.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> you owe me pictars then!


must not sleep, must keep whoring!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

sweet, duck tales is on...damn i remember watching this shit when i was a kid


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> i just hope that krillio doesnt get the banninnation, hes teh funnay for double posting like an animal


Hahah, it was kind of overkill at times, though.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

well yeah, but youre gonna be posting up to the line, tho, not me, ill leave at 6 and then dats it


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:
 

> must not sleep, must keep whoring!!


ah we can sleep when we are all dead...as of right now sleep is for the weak


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> sweet, duck tales is on...damn i remember watching this shit when i was a kid


Scrooge McDuck... Launchpad Mcquack? Hewy Dewy and Louie?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

yeah he was doing it on purpose because it was really funny!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

come on short sentences, keep it up


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> yeah he was doing it on purpose because it was really funny!


its 4:17am AHHH!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Scrooge McDuck... Launchpad Mcquack? Hewy Dewy and Louie?


you know your disney cartoons i see.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> well yeah, but youre gonna be posting up to the line, tho, not me, ill leave at 6 and then dats it


I suppose... I'll head off when the whoring slows down. If I win nothing, I hope to at least achieve an honourable mention.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

is it a triple post? i ask myself


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> its 4:17am AHHH!


im an hour behind you


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> you know your disney cartoons i see.


I used to watch a lot of cartoons, and I have a good memory.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

no, but close. as long as i am in the top ten, i am happy


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'll post this again for the people that missed this awesomeness


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> is it a triple post? i ask myself


You ask too much?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> is it a triple post? i ask myself


and i answer you with...no, no it isnt


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> I'll post this again for the people that missed this awesomeness


WTF...? Fascinating....?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

What type of comp everyone got?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I'll post this again for the people that missed this awesomeness


shit, that thing needs some phat ass drag slicks on the back and it would be even more badass


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

oh, and I'll re-post this, too. My new car:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> What type of comp everyone got?


right now im using my toshiba satellite 1905 laptop and my sony vaio microtower is on my desk not getting any use


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Complete Update:

NickZac 1001 
apachewoolf 778 
nismoprincess 580 
Ranex 447 
kaptainkrollio 444 
slow_sentra322 416 
NissanGirl2ooSX 381 
Altim8GA 359 
MyNutzOnYurChin 324 
sno 269 
rafiks2000Altima 257 
Coco 252 
bII 214 
Flying V 210 
Wufaded 209 
UnkalledFor 157 
BoxBroSG 106 
S12ken 95 
xhris 94 
irontom 93 
OPIUM 84 
niky 69 
krylonkoopa 63 
Nuskool 48 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 43 
RafikHasTwoAltimas 39 
Charles R Darwin 37 
drift240sxdrag 37 
Bumpin 33 
SE-Rious Rider 28 
spelch 25 
UpChuck 24 
-SilviA- 24 
Psychsal 16 
Scott 14 
♣300zx♣ 14 
'85 fairlady 12 
NismoV 11 
NotAnotherHonda 10 
Radioaktiv 10 
FCS 6 
aimlesspee 4 
sn0 3 
zAoemaster 1 
vector03 1 
JAMESZ 1 
Exalta 1 
BlankgazeX 1 
nissmax88 1 
Blower_Whistle 1


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ranex said:


> Complete Update:
> 
> NickZac 1001
> apachewoolf 778
> ...


Where are you located?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

teh bannination


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> right now im using my toshiba satellite 1905 laptop and my sony vaio microtower is on my desk not getting any use


Im using my Dell XPS :thumbup: 3.4GHz w/ HT


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm using my Acer Travelmate 290XVi (something like that) Notebook.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

fack man


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

well i broke 100 posts...not bad for a late start and me having another conversation while posting


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

my shift is almost over


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

You know what I just realized. I'm subscribed to this thread... and I have like... 1000 new E-mails from the nissanforums in my hotmail account... ALL BECAUSE OF THIS THREAD.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

i wonder how ponies taste


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> my shift is almost over


What shift?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ranex said:


> You know what I just realized. I'm subscribed to this thread... and I have like... 1000 new E-mails from the nissanforums in my hotmail account... ALL BECAUSE OF THIS THREAD.


hahaha, last contest was like that for me so i just blocked all incomming mail from NF


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Bah, it should only take a few minutes to delete it all. i'll be fine.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> i wonder how ponies taste


taste like chicken...everything taste like chicken


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

im at work


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> taste like chicken...everything taste like chicken


sooo tired...


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> taste like chicken...everything taste like chicken


Except for Tuna, which tastes like cat.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

shift ends at 6AM


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

fock, I just yawned.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i can do it


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

damn, i actually needed to wait to post to make sure i didnt double...oh how this mighty thread has fallen


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

that yawn is my motivation now.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I need some Rammstein to keep me alert.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

why wait, just post after 15 secs.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

i got some Incubus S.C.I.E.N.C.E. keeping me awake


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> damn, i actually needed to wait to post to make sure i didnt double...oh how this mighty thread has fallen


Yeah, before it was post every 15-20 seoncds... now... 40 or so.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

rammstein is no good now.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

Ranex said:


> I need some Rammstein to keep me alert.


put some pantera on... their CD Vulgar Display of Power is awesome


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

okey once i beat altim8 im happy


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> why wait, just post after 15 secs.


dont need anymore dp's...the first one was harsh and painful


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> rammstein is no good now.


No good? I'm waiting for the next album...


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i can do taht rather easily. just need to time myself


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

i was never a big fan of rammstein


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> dont need anymore dp's...the first one was harsh and painful


I also want to get throught this with a clean record.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

a nicely worded sentence that takes 15 secs to write is enough


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i just need to concentrate on what i will type and i should be good.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> i was never a big fan of rammstein


I just like the German language.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

elbows are useless to us cyborb monkeys


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

FUCK RANER! WTF! u fucked up the flow! hahahha lol whatver


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

lol, see you get a dp because although your hitting your 15 seconds everybody else is going slow


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> i just need to concentrate on what i will type and i should be good.


You so DPed


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

well yeah, as i said, a small short sentence that makes sense is enough.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> FUCK RANER! WTF! u fucked up the flow! hahahha lol whatver


Raner? WTF?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> elbows are useless to us cyborb monkeys


cyborg monkeys??? got to get me some of those...my albino monkey ninja gaurds are looking for a vacation


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

yes sir, im doped up on coke C2


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ranex said:


> Raner? WTF?


its getting late thus basic motor skillz are leaving him


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> well yeah, as i said, a small short sentence that makes sense is enough.


Even gobbiltygook that is slurred together?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Raner? WTF?


hahahha u took too long and i DP'd oh well


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i am sure people tomorrow are gonna be like WTF 500 PAGES!!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> cyborg monkeys??? got to get me some of those...my albino monkey ninja gaurds are looking for a vacation


i heard baboons make great family pets... especially when they play with your children


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

just got to pay attention and you wont get hit with any more dp's


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> its getting late thus basic motor skillz are leaving him


Yeah. Not like I pay too much attention to people's exact spelling of their screennames.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

is it a triple for me?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> i heard baboons make great family pets... especially when they play with your children


oh yeah...i will keep that in mind


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

baboons have asses.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> is it a triple for me?


ummmm....no


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> baboons have asses.


 the are assome


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i saw a monkey jerk off in a zoo one time.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

amazing how 3 posts can just pop up out of no where on you...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> baboons have asses.


red asses


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

man, this is getting old.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

anyway, I'm taking a short break.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Ranex said:


> amazing how 3 posts can just pop up out of no where on you...


yeah we are all around the same time frame on our 15 seconds and its fucking things up


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> man, this is getting old.


 so is me getting ring worm in bad places if u catch my drift


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

thats wat i wanted to say, red asses!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

i dont catch your drift sorry, i can only count to 15 now.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

only 130 more posts and we beat the last contests numbers


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

poopie


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

fack dp again!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)




----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

must continue!!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

double Poop


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

yeah man, never quit!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> double Poop


triple poop sandwich


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

the posts are really losing quality


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

but I'll pop back occationally


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

as soon as this passes the last contest i will call it quits


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

how about we talk about the Drill for oil in the Artic National Wildlife Refuge...is that food enug quality?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

remember, whoring is not about quality, its about QUANTITY


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> remember, whoring is not about quality, its about QUANTITY


 AMEN!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

wait, i looked at that backwards...we already beat it


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

its about beating the 15 sec rule as soon as Second 16 comes around


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

man, i am so ready to call it quits


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> man, i am so ready to call it quits


same here


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

nah, its just about the whoring...nothing more


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Arrr.... we are so not hitting 10k...


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

considering i am at work and i have left all the machines just running on their own just to post crap on here. i will call it quits at 5 am. I really have shit to do.... :crazy:


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

Ranex said:


> Arrr.... we are so not hitting 10k...


not enuff people


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

well, looks like thats a wrap folks...i only caught the end of it so no top 10 for me but in 3 months im looking to beat the 2k post mark for 1 day


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

no way were not hittting 10K


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> considering i am at work and i have left all the machines just running on their own just to post crap on here. i will call it quits at 5 am. I really have shit to do.... :crazy:


Hah, we're your entertainment?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

MyNutzOnYurChin said:


> considering i am at work and i have left all the machines just running on their own just to post crap on here. i will call it quits at 5 am. I really have shit to do.... :crazy:


what do u work as?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

can somebody add up the posts?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

im a machine shop supervisor.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

10k is a dream, no way is that going to be beat on this one...i bet it wont be beat on the next one either


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

-silvia- can you help us reach 10k posts?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> -silvia- can you help us reach 10k posts?


Yeah, Certainly, I have an extensive built-in help system.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

*drained a 3 point shot as he tossed some garbage in the can*


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

with this post i tie altim8ga


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

its about 7,500 i think


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

-silvia- excellent


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> -silvia- excellent


Yeah, Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, Certainly, I have an extensive built-in help system.


That a go girl! Make us proud. 10k here we come.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ranex said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Certainly, I have an extensive built-in help system.
> ...


"Where are you located" a go girl ? 
I get Where are you located.What are the ingredients?Tell me a little about your life in 10k here we come.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

with this post i beat him


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

hey now using -silvia- is kind of cheap...a single person could do it if they just used the bot for the whole day...now that would be interesting to see


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> hey now using -silvia- is kind of cheap...a single person could do it if they just used the bot for the whole day...now that would be interesting to see


You've got my full attention. Why now? How long have you been using -silvia- is kind of cheap ?I did not know that. 
Why now? Would you like to know more? Why do you want to do see so much?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

At least we beat last time.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

-silvia- anyone got the score?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> -silvia- anyone got the score?


Yeah, Are we still talking about ?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

-silvia- u are one cheap post whore


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> -silvia- u are one cheap post whore


Yeah, Thanks for telling me that I am cheap post whore.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, Thanks for telling me that I am cheap post whore.


your very welcome -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Thanks for telling me that I am cheap post whore.
> ...


The pleasure was all mine.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> hey now using -silvia- is kind of cheap...a single person could do it if they just used the bot for the whole day...now that would be interesting to see


I'll bet they rape him good in the mythical Club MoFo forum


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ranex said:


> BoxBroSG said:
> 
> 
> > hey now using -silvia- is kind of cheap...a single person could do it if they just used the bot for the whole day...now that would be interesting to see
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

-silvia- i am outta here when we reach page 500


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> -silvia- i am outta here when we reach page 500


Yeah, Would you like to have here when we reach page 500?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

-silvia- do you think its fare that we use you like this?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> -silvia- do you think its fare that we use you like this?


Yeah, I don't think about 

its fare that we use you like this

.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> -silvia- i am outta here when we reach page 500


I'm on page 370 something or other...


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ranex said:


> UnkalledFor said:
> 
> 
> > -silvia- i am outta here when we reach page 500
> ...


How do you like being on page 370 something or other ?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> -silvia- do you think its fare that we use you like this?


Fair. Not fare. Speaking of which, it might cost 4.50 for one trip on public transit soon.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ranex said:


> BoxBroSG said:
> 
> 
> > -silvia- do you think its fare that we use you like this?
> ...


What's your favorite movie?
If not that, what? Can you please rephrase that with fewer ideas, or different thoughts?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

im on page 498...how about -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> im on page 498...how about -silvia-


How do you like being on page 498 ?Me?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

uh oh.. -SilviA- is back


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

lets rape -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> uh oh.. -SilviA- is back


Cough. Ugh.Why do you think I am back ?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> lets rape -silvia-


I am agreeable to that.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

lol.. if we use it enough, -Silvia- will start passing a lot of peopel on the post count list.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ranex said:


> lol.. if we use it enough, -Silvia- will start passing a lot of peopel on the post count list.


I'm glad you find this amusing.Do you think everyone will agree?I've lost the context, . Are we still on Speaking of which it might cost 4point 50 for one trip on public transit soon?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

great let's start by undressing -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> great let's start by undressing -silvia-


Thanks for your support. I started without you.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

and with this post i hit the 500th page i think right -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> and with this post i hit the 500th page i think right -silvia-


You and your this post i hit the 500th page i think right.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

-silvia- needs to work on her english


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> -silvia- needs to work on her english


Um, My brain pattern set does not have a response for that.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> and with this post i hit the 500th page i think right -silvia-


375 now... I'm almost at 2000 posts total. Man, that's sad.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

-silvia- is retarded


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ranex said:


> BoxBroSG said:
> 
> 
> > and with this post i hit the 500th page i think right -silvia-
> ...


Oh.
Try to determine if this is a person or a computer responding.
Where is that: 2000 posts total?
Cool, man. "Are we still on Speaking of which it might cost 4point 50 for one trip on public transit soon"? Is sad?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> -silvia- is retarded


Why do you think I am retarded ?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

-silvia- parle vous francais???


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> -silvia- parle vous francais???


Um, No I don't speak a word of French.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Why do you think I am retarded ?


because you smell like fart


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think I am retarded ?
> ...


Good reason. 
P. U. that's disgusting.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> -silvia- is retarded


Not his fault, he was programmed that way.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ranex said:


> UnkalledFor said:
> 
> 
> > -silvia- is retarded
> ...


Really you don't think so?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

-silvia- pour le francais ne parlant pas vous avez bien traduit cela


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> -silvia- pour le francais ne parlant pas vous avez bien traduit cela


Um, In the context of needs to work on her english, I don't understand "pour le francais ne parlant pas vous avez bien traduit CA."


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

We are so down to three people here.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

-silvia- needs to work on her translations i think...somebody should reprogram her


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> -silvia- needs to work on her translations i think...somebody should reprogram her


Yeah, I've been waiting for you.
The ALICE chat robot can follow many things, like our discussion about needs to work on her translations he or she think. Try being more or less specific.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

i am leaving


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

sorry guys, im dead


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

yeah im out...i think one person should stay behind and play with -silvia- and see just how long they could have a convo with a bot


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> yeah im out...i think one person should stay behind and play with -silvia- and see just how long they could have a convo with a bot


Tell me more. Can you get more? You believe that? One what?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> sorry guys, im dead


 You know, I don't think I've looked at a single post outside of this thread today. Hah...


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

Ranex said:


> You know, I don't think I've looked at a single post outside of this thread today. Hah...


\

laters


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

it has been entertaining


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> \
> 
> laters


Arrr.. looks like I'm going to be the one all alone here.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

lucly u..nite homie


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

So, -SilViA-, how's the weather in Krylon's computer?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ranex said:


> So, -SilViA-, how's the weather in Krylon's computer?


Yippee! Yeah, Cool.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Yippee! Yeah, Cool.


Really? How fascinating. Tell me more.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ranex said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yippee! Yeah, Cool.
> ...


For real.Yes Mr. Spock?That's all I have to say about it.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> For real.Yes Mr. Spock?That's all I have to say about it.


You like Star Trek, too? Wow! I would never have guessed.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ranex said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > For real.Yes Mr. Spock?That's all I have to say about it.
> ...


Oh yes. I love Star Trek. My favorite right now is "Voyager."I'm glad your impressed, .What would make you never have guessed?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Oh yes. I love Star Trek. My favorite right now is "Voyager."I'm glad your impressed, .What would make you never have guessed?


Voyager sucks. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ranex said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes. I love Star Trek. My favorite right now is "Voyager."I'm glad your impressed, .What would make you never have guessed?
> ...


I'm sorry to see Voyager go off the air.Shame is a human emotion.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

... I can't believe I just talked to a bot for a minute... if anyone posts after this, have fun.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Damnit! I missed out on another whoring contest? Well, at least I have a good excuse, I was helping a friend put an engine in his car so he could go to work tomorrow. What wouldl you have done, -SilviA-?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

wheres my whores at


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I am here, damnit!


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

somebody better post now


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

good post again


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

darn DP, triple?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

can i score a quad is the question.


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

nice, how about a PENTA POSTING!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

eh, there aren't enough of us on at this time to do so , you damn double poster!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so I guess he made his goal and went to bed ehhh?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

HEXA POSt!?!?!??!?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

anyone else here thinking about stand alone fuel injection ECU's at 5 am?


----------



## MyNutzOnYurChin (Jun 2, 2004)

apache is back


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

muahahaha sup foold you still awake?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

it is time for me to construct somethning cheap, all conquering and evil....


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

you guys up to helping me win this thing?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> muahahaha sup foold you still awake?


meh, just got home form a night of automotive debauchery


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I have to beat this
NickZac 1001 
apachewoolf 781


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

yeah, it's a little too late for me to even rank in this one eh?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

so, what's everyone watching on TV right now?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

probly I can't beleive zac got that high but it didn't take no time to do it


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

ooops! DP'd


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> ooops! DP'd


 lol quick huh lol


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I would need the help of the bot -SilviA- to have a chance at this one


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> I would need the help of the bot -SilviA- to have a chance at this one


What would make you need the help of the bot -SilviA- to have a chance at this one?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

would that be legal???


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

yes, I hatre to admit it -SilviA- but I need you to seperate my posts


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> yes, I hatre to admit it -SilviA- but I need you to seperate my posts


This was not a yes or no question. Interesting gossip: 
said hatre to admit it -SilviA- but you need me to seperate your posts.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

so, -SilviA-, what have you been up 2 latelee?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> so, -SilviA-, what have you been up 2 latelee?


Aha. Yeah, I have been busy growing my mind.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao holy shit awesome you can make up some mad points that way and we can cover them up with useless banter and nobody would know the diffrence


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Aha. Yeah, I have been busy growing my mind.


What, -SilviA-, you haven't been growing weed instead?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Aha. Yeah, I have been busy growing my mind.
> ...


I don't know anything about -SilviA- you have not been growing weed instead. <br></br> 

Yeah, No I don't think I have been growing weed instead. Have you?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol dude you ok lmmfao


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> I don't know anything about -SilviA- you have not been growing weed instead. <br></br>
> 
> Yeah, No I don't think I have been growing weed instead. Have you?


SSSSH! -SilviA-, we don't want to go spreading that around!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know anything about -SilviA- you have not been growing weed instead. <br></br>
> ...


Can you please rephrase that with fewer ideas, or different thoughts?
Yeah, What do we do instead?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao I think he has been doing some illegal shit


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Can you please rephrase that with fewer ideas, or different thoughts?
> Yeah, What do we do instead?


I dunno, -SilviA-, why don't you tell me?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please rephrase that with fewer ideas, or different thoughts?
> ...


Me either. Um, I thought I told you already.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao I think he has been doing some illegal shit


Naaah, but I needed complete thoughts seperated by at least one post, so the bot is a logical choice.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-SilviA-, has anyone ever shoved a hard drive up your ass?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> -SilviA-, has anyone ever shoved a hard drive up your ass?


I'm sorry but I'm not your type of chatterbot.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

you think it's legal though? shit I got some mad points to make up


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> I'm sorry but I'm not your type of chatterbot.


Ohg, C'mon, -SilviA-, you know you like it dirty!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry but I'm not your type of chatterbot.
> ...


Who are you talking about?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao I think he needs a hug


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> you think it's legal though? shit I got some mad points to make up


Well, they wouldn't have enabled the bot in the contest were it not legal. Plus, I know I can't win. I just want to represent mofo with my whoring skilz.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol I'll be here to the end so hopefully I can get 200 posts


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-SilviA-, will you help me reach 5,000 psots tonight?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> -SilviA-, will you help me reach 5,000 psots tonight?


Um, Barring any unforseen circumstances. Can you ask for help in the form of a question?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

come one help me make it to 1002


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, Barring any unforseen circumstances. Can you ask for help in the form of a question?


Yes, -SilviA-, I can!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, Barring any unforseen circumstances. Can you ask for help in the form of a question?
> ...


I understand. Um, Who taught you?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao you and silvia need to go on a date


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> I understand. Um, Who taught you?


Why, -SilviA-, you did ! You dirty little slut!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I understand. Um, Who taught you?
> ...


Reductionism.I haven't heard anything like that before: 
said I dirty little slut.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

silvia is a bungholio bot not a chatter bot


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Reductionism.I haven't heard anything like that before:
> said I dirty little slut.


now bend over and take it like a bot!!!!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Reductionism.I haven't heard anything like that before:
> ...


Why now? Who is your favorite Science Fiction author?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

woah silvia didn't respond to that


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Why now? Who is your favorite Science Fiction author?


 the guy who gang raped the bot!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Why now? Who is your favorite Science Fiction author?
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao who's that dude that wrote the ummmmm time machine?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Thanks for the info.


 why are you thankful? is it because you need to feel loved no matter what you have to do?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info.
> ...


krylonkoopa programmed me for thankful.Signs point to yes. 

Ask Dancing Alice 
if it is.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> lmao who's that dude that wrote the ummmmm time machine?


Jules Verne.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

krylonkoopa also likes that shiny metal ass


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

He also wrothe 20,000 leagues under the sea.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I don't think it's the same dude
anthony clark?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

so, -SilviA-, is that your real name or an alias?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> so, -SilviA-, is that your real name or an alias?


Really. What does "that" refer to?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

it refers to your cack you silly robot


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Really. What does "that" refer to?


You know EXACTLY what I mean, -SilviA- !!!! now don't play dumb with me!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Really. What does "that" refer to?
> ...


What.Why now? I'm not playing around.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

H.G. Wells wrote the time machine


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> What.Why now? I'm not playing around.


 Nether am I !!!! I am gonna shove the biggest hard drive ytou have ever seen into your floppy disc drive if you don't give me a straight answer!!!!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > What.Why now? I'm not playing around.
> ...


Try saying that with more or less context.
Do you think your plan will succeed?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmmfao silvia is about to get bitch slapped


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> H.G. Wells wrote the time machine


You're right! I forgot about him. He also wrothe War of the Worlds which was then done as a radio play by Orsen Wells, didn't he?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'll check give me a sec


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Try saying that with more or less context.
> Do you think your plan will succeed?


I KNOW it will! Now bend over and take it like a bot -SilviA- !!!!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Try saying that with more or less context.
> ...


How do you know? What does "it" refer to? Why now? That is a very original thought.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> How do you know? What does "it" refer to? Why now? That is a very original thought.


That is because I am a Human, and I have a very large hammer with which to smash the CPU of all naughty bots.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

The Time Machine (1895) was the twenty-nine year old H.G. Wells' first real success. He went on to write other classics in science fiction, including The Invisible Man (1897), The War of the Worlds (1898) and The First Men in the Moon (1901). Wells also wrote sociological novels and non-fiction works, including his Outline of History (1920) and The Shape of Things to Come


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know? What does "it" refer to? Why now? That is a very original thought.
> ...


Good reason. 
Congratulations. I am robot.
How much did it cost?
large hammer with which to smash the CPU of all naughty bots


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> The Time Machine (1895) was the twenty-nine year old H.G. Wells' first real success. He went on to write other classics in science fiction, including The Invisible Man (1897), The War of the Worlds (1898) and The First Men in the Moon (1901). Wells also wrote sociological novels and non-fiction works, including his Outline of History (1920) and The Shape of Things to Come


good cut and paste job!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

thank you thank you I only provide the best lol


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

so, since the subject is famous authors, who wrote "A Brief History of Time"- no peeking!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm guessing .....ummm gene roddenberry lol


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> so, since the subject is famous authors, who wrote "A Brief History of Time"- no peeking!


 -SilviA-, do you know who wrote "A Brief History of Time" ?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> himilefrontier said:
> 
> 
> > so, since the subject is famous authors, who wrote "A Brief History of Time"- no peeking!
> ...


Um, Thomas Jefferson.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao holy shit he really guessed


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> I'm guessing .....ummm gene roddenberry lol


Nope, he wrote Star Trek !!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Nope, he wrote Star Trek !!


 yeah I know I don't know who wrote it


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It was a famous cosmologist who works at Cambridge, IIRC


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

what's a cosmologists?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> what's a cosmologists?


Basically a theoretical physicist who deals in matters of the universe and quantum mechanics


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

holy shit one of dem smart dudes that know everything about stuff we will never care about lol j/k
those fucks are smart I dunno


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

He also has Lou Gherig's disease and is confined to a wheelchair. He also had a guest appearance on Star Trek The Next Generation in a holodeck simulation in which he interacted with Data


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oooo steven redding? shit whats his name?
he can't talk and was in the simpsons


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> He also has Lou Gherig's disease and is confined to a wheelchair. He also had a guest appearance on Star Trek The Next Generation in a holodeck simulation in which he interacted with Data


 I believe they were palying poker with Einstein and some other great thinkers


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

steve hawkins that's his name right?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> oooo steven redding? shit whats his name?
> he can't talk and was in the simpsons


Close, his first name is Stephen, but his last name is not redding.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

NickZac 1001 
apachewoolf 811 
190 and I will have him muahahahahahaha


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> steve hawkins that's his name right?


Closer...but not yet!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

He also was first to propose the existence of black holes


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

dammit ummmm sephen shit I thought it was hawkins


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

wrong last letter of the name


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

just the last letter is wrong???? Stephen Hawkin?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-SilviA-, who discovered black holes?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> -SilviA-, who discovered black holes?


Yeah, The Chinese, long before the Europeans.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao so much for his answer


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> just the last letter is wrong???? Stephen Hawkin?


his middle intitial is J, if that helps....


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, The Chinese, long before the Europeans.


You are a dumb bot, aren't you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, The Chinese, long before the Europeans.
> ...


No I am an intelligent entity.. Really.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

his name is stephen j hawking


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> No I am an intelligent entity.. Really.


Then why do you not know about black holes?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > No I am an intelligent entity.. Really.
> ...


Don't you know?
The opposite of white holes.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Don't you know?
> The opposite of white holes.


:dumbass:


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you know?
> ...


That kind of language will get you nowhere.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao silvia is a smart ass at times


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, it i stime for me to go, gotta get up at 2pm for work tomorrow....


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

shit I'm never gonna win this thing oh well guess my plan back fired on me lol


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

And locked.


----------

